# The Hive 4: For Whom The Bell Tolls



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Part 4 of the saga


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

_Even dead, women are still the bane of existence_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Usui rips off Aerith's face for daring to try and copy his. I grows back pretty enough to satisfy Rapetrain, though.
> "Rapetrain, control your whores while you're in our realm, please." Caleb said, ushering the god of asskicking, bitches, and self-help and his harpies out the door.



*Always getting your face ripped off Aeronith*


Sabl?s said:


> _Even dead, women are still the bane of my existence_



Takime gets Aeronith in a headlock and starts messing with her hair in the form of a noogie.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Usui rips off Aerith's face for daring to try and copy his. I grows back pretty enough to satisfy Rapetrain, though.
> "Rapetrain, control your whores while you're in our realm, please." Caleb said, ushering the god of asskicking, bitches, and self-help and his harpies out the door.




With perfect form Rapetrain unleashes the 'Hoe's around the world' slap. With aim and fluidity only a god could possess he backhands both Aerith and Takime, sending them spinning in space like a top on a string


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> With perfect form Rapetrain unleashes the 'Hoe's around the world' slap. With aim and fluidity only a god could possess he backhands both Aerith and Takime, sending them spinning in space like a top on a string



*"<3                  "*


----------



## manidk (Jan 31, 2014)

Robert watches from a faraway place.

"For fuck's sake..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

*"More~"*
Takime says while still spinning in place


manidk said:


> Robert watches from a faraway place.
> 
> "For fuck's sake..."


Another spirit is beside Robert.
"And you liked her?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert watches from a faraway place.
> 
> "For fuck's sake..."



Sensing Robert's presence nearby, Aeron teleports to his location still spinning. "Where have you been?! Do you have any idea how bad I've had it stuck with her alone?! "


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Gas Bill observes the reunion, and then promptly buries his face into his hands.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill observes the reunion, and then promptly buries his face into his hands.


Takime notices him
*"Yo Gas, long time no see. This is all pretty cool right? What have you been up to since dying?"* She spins in front of him


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime notices him
> *"Yo Gas, long time no see. This is all pretty cool right? What have you been up to since dying?"* She spins in front of him



"Not being the cocksleeve of forces beyond mortal ken, obviously"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Not being the cocksleeve of forces beyond mortal ken, obviously"


*"Now don't be that way, this is just my vacation from all my wives and husbands. Besides there are plenty of things beyond gods such as you right?"*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Now don't be that way, this is just my vacation from all my wives and husbands. Besides there are plenty of things beyond gods such as you right?"*



"Such as pissing off Rapetrain? Yeah. But still. To think that the moment you got past your gender ambiguity, the first thing you would do would be to..." Futuristic aviators fade into existence all around them, one of which settles on Gas Bills face, "_Overcompensate._"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Such as pissing off Rapetrain? Yeah. But still. To think that the moment you got past your gender ambiguity, the first thing you would do would be to..." Futuristic aviators fade into existence all around them, one of which settles on Gas Bills face, "_Overcompensate._"



*"I don't know what you mean by overcompensate; 6,000 husbands and 7,000 wives is perfectly normal. Speaking of which I think I'm going to talk to one of my husbands. Yo Robert!"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Such as pissing off Rapetrain? Yeah. But still. To think that the moment you got past your gender ambiguity, the first thing you would do would be to..." Futuristic aviators fade into existence all around them, one of which settles on Gas Bills face, "_Overcompensate._"



Aeron who had finally stopped spinning can be heard laughing in the background


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron who had finally stopped spinning can be heard laughing in the background



Gas Bill glances at the source.of the laughter, looking it over as if confirming something, then gives a snort of dismissal.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

" There were 4 of us plus that one random guy who got killed by pillbugs and Kiel. So where's Kiel?" Aeron asks aloud


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill glances at the source.of the laughter, looking it over as if confirming something, then gives a snort of dismissal.



*"One to talk huh. So what's it like being a minor god? Seems like it's full of paper work. Doesn't seem to fit your style at all."*


> " There were 4 of us plus that one random guy who got killed by pillbugs and Kiel. So where's Kiel?" Aeron asks aloud


*"Still alive somehow probably."*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"One to talk huh. So what's it like being a minor god? Seems like it's full of paper work. Doesn't seem to fit your style at all."*
> 
> *"Still alive somehow probably."*


"Last I checked he was. Despite all odds."


----------



## manidk (Jan 31, 2014)

Robert shakes his head, smiling a little at the reunion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert shakes his head, smiling a little at the reunion.


Takime goes over to hug Robert and says hi.
*"Long time no see, have you ever figured out your purpose in life?"*
Takime pulls out a large camera.
*"There is no way I'm going to miss out on a group picture with you guys after all of that, You too Gas. Now who is going to take the picture..."*
Takime seems to be staring at Rapetrain.
*"Mr.Rapetrain do you mind taking a picture of everyone real quick?"*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime goes over to hug Robert and says hi.
> *"Long time no see, have you ever figured out your purpose in life?"*
> Takime pulls out a large camera.
> *"There is no way I'm going to miss out on a group picture with you guys after all of that, You too Gas. Now who is going to take the picture..."*
> ...



Gas Bill openly glares at the woman, trying and failing to mask the immense killing intent that hes directing towards her.

He then sighs, straightening himself up, "We're old acquaintances" he offers by way of an explanation


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Aeron looks back and forth between Takime and Gas and talks to Robert

"Interesting, I remember they never liked each other. Why was that again? I don't recall either of them spending enough time in the other's presence to garner that much animosity or is this another example of the 'opposites attract etc' business? "  Aeron whispers into Robert's ear


----------



## manidk (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime goes over to hug Robert and says hi.
> *"Long time no see, have you ever figured out your purpose in life?"*



"Doesn't matter much now, does it?"



Sabl?s said:


> Aeron looks back and forth between Takime and Gas and talks to Robert
> 
> "Interesting, I remember they never liked each other. Why was that again? I don't recall either of them spending enough time in the other's presence to garner that much animosity or is this another example of the 'opposites attract etc' business? "  Aeron whispers into Robert's ear



"A little from column A, a little from column B..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Doesn't matter much now, does it?"



Robert receives a slap to the back of his head... again, despite being dead.
*"Of course it does! It's the only thing that does matter now. Even in death there are goals and aspirations to work towards."*


manidk said:


> "A little from column A, a little from column B..."



*"..."*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

"If it werent for Rapetrain settling the argument Id still be thinking that Takime carried a little bait and tackle, so to speak."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

manidk said:


> "A little from column A, a little from column B..."



"You sure? They got along fine until Takime 'revealed' her gender and took an interest in- yup, train of though stopping right there. She's freaking poisoned me, I've only been here a few weeks and there's over 100 of them every single day! " Aeron cries out


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "You sure? They got along fine until Takime 'revealed' her gender and took an interest in- yup, train of though stopping right there. She's freaking poisoned me, I've only been here a few weeks and there's over 100 of them every single day! " Aeron cries out


"I guess that explains how she only needed a needle to sew. Shes clearly pretty good..." Gas Bill raises his hand over his face, removing his shades, before snapping his head to the side, the sunglasses mysteriously reapplied, "With her scissors."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I guess that explains how she only needed a needle to sew. Shes clearly pretty good..." Gas Bill raises his hand over his face, removing his shades, before snapping his head to the side, the sunglasses mysteriously reapplied, "With her scissors."



Takime makes a copy of herself who she starts dancing with.










Then ends it with a pose of with her hand in the form of scissors and her tongue sticking inbetween them. The clone disappears.
*"So, Aerith how does it feel to be a free spirit?"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime makes a copy of herself who she starts dancing with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shrugging off the vulgarity of the scissor innuendos, Aerith raises an eyebrow before replying "You're asking this now? Whatever, I had a lot of unfinished business in the living world but screw it, they'll resolve themselves later on, should be interesting to say the least. Personally speaking...well you've been with me the entire time here, how do you think I feel?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Shrugging off the vulgarity of the scissor innuendos, Aerith raises an eyebrow before replying "You're asking this now? Whatever, I had a lot of unfinished business in the living world but screw it, they'll resolve themselves later on, should be interesting to say the least. Personally speaking...well you've been with me the entire time here, how do you think I feel?"



*"After I found you wondering around after you died?
I'd say you feel as if a burden has been lifted. But we have plenty of time, why don't we try to achieve something here worth noting?"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"After I found you wondering around after you died?
> I'd say you feel as if a burden has been lifted. But we have plenty of time, why don't we try to achieve something here worth noting?"*



"Oh that. I was just elated at setting the forest on fire; all that methodical planning?  Screw that, it's far more exhilarating to watch everything burn. Plus the hot chick who killed me got punked by Ripper's trading cards, had me rolling harder than he was." Aerith takes a few seconds to reminisce with a large grin on her face then continues "Besides, you seem to enjoy distractions and depending on whether spirits can reproduce, you'll be leaving A LOT worth noting. As for myself, I have about as much purpose now as Robert did alive."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Oh that. I was just elated at setting the forest on fire; all that methodical planning?  Screw that, it's far more exhilarating to watch everything burn. Plus the hot chick who killed me got punked by Ripper's trading cards, had me rolling harder than he was." Aerith takes a few seconds to reminisce with a large grin on her face then continues "Besides, you seem to enjoy distractions and depending on whether spirits can reproduce, you'll be leaving A LOT worth noting. As for myself, I have about as much purpose now as Robert did alive."



*"And if I still remember 'that book'? What then?"*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"And if I still remember 'that book'? What then?"*



"Could be interesting. Since you're clearly up to something, I'll play along like always."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

"I do approve of setting shit on fire and making plays at godhood."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I do approve of setting shit on fire and making plays at godhood."



"Think of that as a tribute. If I get another chance, there's this ancient forest I've got my eyes on."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Think of that as a tribute. If I get another chance, there's this ancient forest I've got my eyes on."



"Looking forward to it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I do approve of setting shit on fire and making plays at godhood."


After rape train does or does not take a picture of the group

Takime looks over at Rapetrain
*"How I Became A God And You Can Too." by Rapetrain T. Assbreaker.  You became a god, I only connected the dots subconsciously after reading your book on god hood, yet your book is engraved upon my very soul.
The original sacred text, where is it?"*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Gas Bill grinds his palm into his face and distances himself from Takime


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

_It's happening._

Aerith backs away slightly next to Robert, not intending on testing the God's wrath any further. Everyone knew this was par for the course.


----------



## manidk (Jan 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert receives a slap to the back of his head... again, despite being dead.
> *"Of course it does! It's the only thing that does matter now. Even in death there are goals and aspirations to work towards."*



"Well then, I guess my purpose is still... To find my purpose."



Sabl?s said:


> "You sure? They got along fine until Takime 'revealed' her gender and took an interest in- yup, train of though stopping right there. She's freaking poisoned me, I've only been here a few weeks and there's over 100 of them every single day! " Aeron cries out



"She's a little off, this is well established."



Sabl?s said:


> As for myself, I have about as much purpose now as Robert did alive.[/COLOR]"



"Hey wait a minute.."



Sabl?s said:


> _It's happening._
> 
> Aerith backs away slightly next to Robert, not intending on testing the God's wrath any further. Everyone knew this was par for the course.



Robert put up a barrier, knowing it would be useless.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert put up a barrier, knowing it would be useless.



"So while we wait for the inevitable 'Takime fucked it up' segment, how did you die?" Aerith asks curiously.


----------



## manidk (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "So while we wait for the inevitable 'Takime fucked it up' segment, how did you die?" Aerith asks curiously.



"I turned the thing that turned."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 31, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I turned the thing that turned."



"....huh, you don't say. Well that other guy got killed by Pillbugs, Gas got offed by his own shades, Takime needs no explanation, I willingly walked into a trap and you turned something. When you put it like that, Kiel being alive right now makes perfect sense, not like he could have done something stupider and come out completely unscathed"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 31, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "....huh, you don't say. Well that other guy got killed by Pillbugs, Gas got offed by his own shades, Takime needs no explanation, I willingly walked into a trap and you turned something. When you put it like that, Kiel being alive right now makes perfect sense, not like he could have done something stupider and come out completely unscathed"


"He walked in on some Sincest and lived to tell about it. Frankly speaking, even _I'm_ unsure if I could completely eradicate him now. Hes like the embodiment of cockroaches or something."


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "....huh, you don't say. Well that other guy got killed by Pillbugs, Gas got offed by his own shades, Takime needs no explanation, I willingly walked into a trap and you turned something. When you put it like that, Kiel being alive right now makes perfect sense, not like he could have done something stupider and come out completely unscathed"



"Dumb luck."



TehChron said:


> "He walked in on some Sincest and lived to tell about it. Frankly speaking, even _I'm_ unsure if I could completely eradicate him now. Hes like the embodiment of cockroaches or something."



"Well, they need him for now.  He is a healer, after all.  And whats up with that crazy guy and the dog?"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

"Crazy guy looks to be a follower of those 5 Gods over there. Speaking of which, why'd that blond guy rip off my face, was there something wrong with it?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Crazy guy looks to be a follower of those 5 Gods over there. Speaking of which, why'd that blond guy rip off my face, was there something wrong with it?"



"You're rather unsightly, to be honest."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

"As always you are far too kind Robert,  alas if it were only that simple. Maybe then the public could keep their hands off me, disregarding the droves of proposals, that Dorn creep actually wanted to eat my face because it was too beautiful beyond description, pretty sure he climaxed too. Now even _The _Gods of Immaculate Perfection would feel threatened enough to do the deed themselves. T'is quite flattering honestly  though I do feel it a bit unwarranted, he is undoubtedly far more good-looking than I am. Why must I alone be cursed with such a cruel fate?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "As always you are far too kind Robert,  alas if it were only that simple. Maybe then the public could keep their hands off me, disregarding the droves of proposals, that Dorn creep actually wanted to eat my face because it was too beautiful beyond description, pretty sure he climaxed too. Now even _The _Gods of Immaculate Perfection would feel threatened enough to do the deed themselves. T'is quite flattering honestly  though I do feel it a bit unwarranted, he is undoubtedly more good-looking than I am. Why must I alone be cursed with such a cruel fate?"



"Delusion can be such an ugly thing... take it from me."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Aeron could not find solace in Robert's insane jealousy kind words. The evidence was simply too great, Aeron could only sink deeper into misery.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Will you SHUT UP!


"Alright, I'm over it. Say Gas, how did you become a God anyway?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Delusion can be such an ugly thing... take it from me."


"I once heard that only death can cure stupidity.

'Stupidity has clearly been underestimated"


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

"So, Gas, how's godhood treatin' ya?"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

"Wonder if Wrasse is around here somewhere. Suicide via funnel cake was pretty...*Shades*... _Sweet_."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "So, Gas, how's godhood treatin' ya?"



"Pretty decently. Theres a lot of gods, as it turns out. Takes some learning to navigate the different Pantheons and stuff."


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Pretty decently. Theres a lot of gods, as it turns out. Takes some learning to navigate the different Pantheons and stuff."



"Sounds like an absolute blast.  Had any sacrifices in your name yet?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Sounds like an absolute blast.  Had any sacrifices in your name yet?"



"...None that Ive paid any attention to."


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "...None that Ive paid any attention to."



"We'll have to rectify that somehow...  How does possession work?  Wouldn't mind haunting someone myself."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "We'll have to rectify that somehow...  How does possession work?  Wouldn't mind haunting someone myself."


"Not a clue, myself. I assume you just move in and kick out the tenents or something."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Not a clue, myself. I assume you just move in and kick out the tenents or something."


Takime is still waiting on Rapetrain who has been silent for awhile
*"Ask Koltomine, not that I have seen the bastard despite all of my searching. You'd think he'd want me to walk even further up the path of heaven."*


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime is still waiting on Rapetrain who has been silent for awhile
> *"Ask Koltomine, not that I have seen the bastard despite all of my searching. You'd think he'd want me to walk even further up the path of heaven."*


"Youd think so" Gas,Bill replies not evasively


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Youd think so" Gas,Bill replies not evasively



*"So the way I figure it I just have to not fear non-existence and fully become a god to go further since he isn't here to guide me... By the way why the heck are you so scared, I'd expect something greater than that from a god Gas."*


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime is still waiting on Rapetrain who has been silent for awhile
> *"Ask Koltomine, not that I have seen the bastard despite all of my searching. You'd think he'd want me to walk even further up the path of heaven."*



Aeron recalls something

"Something's been bugging me for a while now. Remember when you told me Koltomine forced himself on you and you denied him? Well, given your track record everyone except Bang must have known that was a load of crap. Why lie about it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron recalls something
> 
> "Something's been bugging me for a while now. Remember when you told me Koltomine forced himself on you; well, given your track record everyone except Bang must have known that was a load of crap. Why lie about it?"


Takime seems taken aback
*"That's... our relationship is special, beyond that of all others. That is all I'll say."*


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime seems taken aback
> *"That's... our relationship is special, beyond that of all others. That is all I'll say."*



"I'm almost hurt. I thought I was the first... Wait, you're lying again. You just said your relationship was special but If I remember right, Green Takime was squealing about how she finally got married to someone right before raping me meaning there was no relationship but you said it anyway....That means....you'd have no reason to be so embarrassed unless..._*he rejected you?*_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "I'm almost hurt. I thought I was the first... Wait, you're lying again. You just said your relationship was special but If I remember right, Green Takime was squealing about how she finally got married to someone right before raping me meaning there was no relationship but you said it anyway....That means....you'd have no reason to be so embarrassed unless..._*he rejected you?*_"


Takime glares at the ground
*"Tchh. It's my only shame, that man..."*


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime glares at the ground
> *"Tchh. It's my only shame, that man..."*



"had the decency and self-respect not to screw around with his prized students? I'm thinking highly of him already, he was a Priest, consistency is more than I expected from his kind."

"Still, can't believe you hate him that much just for saying no. Wait a second, what exactly would have happened if I, #2 denied you back then as well?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "had the decency and self-respect not to screw around with his prized students? I'm thinking highly of him already, he was a Priest, consistency is more than I expected from his kind."
> 
> "Still, can't believe you hate him that much just for saying no. Wait a second, what exactly would have happened if I, #2 denied you back then as well?"



*"I, I don't know.  I think I might have... killed you. 
That man rejecting me awoke a hunger. Until that man agrees it won't stop until I cease myself."*


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Not a clue, myself. I assume you just move in and kick out the tenents or something."



"I'll have to give it a shot sometime then..."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"I, I don't know.  I think I might have... killed you.
> That man rejecting me awoke a hunger. Until that man agrees it won't stop until I cease myself."*



_So she treated me like meat in both a figurative and literal sense, sounds about right_

"That's...comforting. I'm still not seeing why a little girl would be so fixated on marrying a man several times her senior."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _So she treated me like meat in both a figurative and literal sense, sounds about right_
> 
> "That's...comforting. I'm still not seeing why a little girl would be so fixated on marrying a man several times her senior."



*"The man saved me,trained me, fed me,taught me the harshness of the universe, and of the heart as I grew. Even in death I won't relent. You should be able to understand that much."*


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I'll have to give it a shot sometime then..."



"Well, you know what they say: Possession is..." A pair of shades tumble through the air, landing on Gas Bills face, "Nine-tenths of the law."


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Well, you know what they say: Possession is..." A pair of shades tumble through the air, landing on Gas Bills face, "Nine-tenths of the law."



"Fraction pun, eh? That's ok, I like to make mine..."

A pair of sunglasses on the ground sprouts legs and climbs up robert's suit onto his face.

"...Real."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

"Hello. I heard that the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection were holding an interview to-"


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"The man saved me,trained me, fed me,taught me the harshness of the universe, and of the heart as I grew. Even in death I won't relent. You should be able to understand that much."*



"I'll just be going, then."

The music stops abruptly as a presence fades away


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"The man saved me,trained me, fed me,taught me the harshness of the universe, and of the heart as I grew. Even in death I won't relent. You should be able to understand that much."*



"So let me get this straight. This guy for whatever reason or another who happens to be a bastion of kindness and grace treated you like a daughter and in return... you seek to burden him, life or death withstanding, with your unwanted advances and in the process screwing everything in your path in his name. And once you find him, the plan is to *cough*coerce*cough* him  into marriage or die.  Am I getting this right?"



TehChron said:


> "Hello. I heard that the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection were holding an interview to-"
> 
> 
> "I'll just be going, then."
> ...



"I think you just missed him. If you rush now, you might still have a chance."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "So let me get this straight. This guy for whatever reason or another who happens to be a bastion of kindness and grace treated you like a daughter and in return... you seek to burden him, life or death withstanding, with your unwanted advances and in the process screwing everything in your path in his name. And once you find him, the plan is to *cough*coerce*cough* him  into marriage or die.  Am I getting this right?"
> 
> 
> 
> "I think you just missed him. If you rush now, you might still have a chance."



Time stops.

Aeron begins speaking the same words backwords as events revert past the point where he ever noticed that presence.

And then, Time resumes.

As a multitude of simple black swords with short handles begin impaling him from all directions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "I think you just missed him. If you rush now, you might still have a chance."


*"Fe'sh Drign Oshen! (That which brings back)"*
A circle of magical sigils appear where Koltomine was and promptly starts to drag the presence back for just a mere moment
*"Koltomine Kirei! Do you hear me! I'll become that which leads to the heavens themselves and make you submit to me!"*
The presence fades away again


TehChron said:


> Time stops.
> 
> Aeron begins speaking the same words backwords as events revert past the point where he ever noticed that presence.
> 
> ...


The events are undone however.


> "So let me get this straight. This guy for whatever reason or another who happens to be a bastion of kindness and grace treated you like a daughter and in return... you seek to burden him, life or death withstanding, with your unwanted advances and in the process screwing everything in your path in his name. And once you find him, the plan is to *cough*coerce*cough* him into marriage or die. Am I getting this right?"


*"Die? Never, I already accidentally did that. I wouldn't do that to him aga-. Hmm, you have swords in you now. Time manipulation? Kirei..."*


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

"Nope, no Kirei here," Gas Bill replies.

Aeronith then catches fire as the God of Arson attempts to flee the premises.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

"The fuck?" was Aeron's only inquiry as random swords appeared to be sticking into him. He disperses into air and vacates the area.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "The fuck?" was Aeron's only inquiry as random swords appeared to be sticking into him. He disperses into air and vacates the area.



He continues to burn, oddly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Nope, no Kirei here," Gas Bill replies.
> 
> Aeronith then catches fire as the God of Arson attempts to flee the premises.



*"What are you hiding? GET BACK HERE!"*
*"HENSHIN! DRAGO TIME!"*











"BIND!"
"BIND!"
Dimensional chains made of the elements earth and water wrap around Gas.
The Fire and Water do an opposing Rider kick and the red rider is propelled in front of Gas without attacking.
"Give me answers dammit!"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"What are you hiding? GET BACK HERE!"*
> *"HENSHIN! DRAGO TIME!"*
> 
> 
> ...



The body crumples and vanishes.

The clones are then impaled by an uncountable number of aviator shades.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

Aeron's body' had merged with the oxygen or rather space itself and had no corporeal form

"Seriously, our first reunion in 10 years and you guys plan to fight each other directly outside the estate of the  FGIP and in front of friggin Rapetrain?!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The body crumples and vanishes.
> 
> The clones are then impaled by an uncountable number of aviator shades.


The clones all fall over
_Drago time end._
And all disappear and the shades fall to the ground
"Dammit Bills."
Takime falls to her feet  and pounds the ground out of frustration
"Why do you always have to be such an ass!"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron's body' had merged with the oxygen or rather space itself and had no corporeal form
> 
> "Seriously, our first reunion in 10 years and you guys plan to fight each other directly outside the estate of the  FGIP and in front of friggin Rapetrain?!"



For a ghost Aeronith's "body" proved quite stubborn. But even so, it burned. The fire even grew over time as it did so.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The clones all fall over
> _Drago time end._
> And all disappear and the shades fall to the ground
> "Dammit Bills."
> ...



"Hrrrm. That's not much of a question, Takime."

The trenchcoated figure reappears behind her, "It's mostly because you're just so damn useless."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hrrrm. That's not much of a question, Takime."
> 
> The trenchcoated figure reappears behind her, "It's mostly because you're just so damn useless."


Takime reverts
*"Fine, so what if I am. Help us not be that. I already seen plenty of things most mortals shouldn't even during my death, why be so secretive!"*


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime reverts
> *"Fine, so what if I am. Help us not be that. I already seen plenty of things most mortals shouldn't even during my death, why be so secretive!"*



"Its easy to see how bad you fucked things up with _what you had_, why in Zeon's name would anyone be dumb enough to give you even _more_ to work with?"

The minor deity removes his shades as Aeronith screams in agony in the background, "Go home, Takime. Fill that void in your heart with Rapetrain's dick or something like you always have. It's what you do best."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> For a ghost Aeronith's "body" proved quite stubborn. But even so, it burned. The fire even grew over time as it did so.



Aerith presently lacked a body at all and was merely a consciousness in space

"Hey Gas, care to stop the burning so I can get a body back? Staying like this is pretty uncomfortable."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith presently lacked a body at all and was merely a consciousness in space
> 
> "Hey Gas, care to stop the burning so I can get a body back? Staying like this is pretty uncomfortable."



Aeronith's consciousness began to fade in a red haze, flames licking the edge of its not-vision.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 1, 2014)

"Now, lets see what you have here, Master Sparky." Celus said, and removed the source of light that Mika had once shone with from Sparky's collar. Celus found himself holding a beautiful golden harp. "Hello. What might you be?" he asked the instrument.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Its easy to see how bad you fucked things up with _what you had_, why in Zeon's name would anyone be dumb enough to give you even _more_ to work with?"
> 
> The minor deity removes his shades as Aeronith screams in agony in the background, "Go home, Takime. Fill that void in your heart with Rapetrain's dick or something like you always have. It's what you do best."


*"I see. The brightest flame goes out the fastest. I'll relent for now, but later."*
Takime picks up a pair of shades and throws them Robert's way
*"I'll be there to pick up your ashes again. However many times it takes. You're still my friend after all."*
Takime walks back over next to Rapetrain and waves at Gas Bills
*"See you later hun."*


Unlosing Ranger said:


> > "Bwahahahaha, ohI wouldn't worry about that if I were you. I'd be much more concerned about how to get back."
> 
> 
> "That's true, doors are closed these days right?
> ...



(last post for current character)


----------



## Sablés (Feb 1, 2014)

As Takime appears Aerith is sitting with Rapetrain in the limo having been given a second chance by the God due to not fulfilling her 'rear' of the bargain. Needless to say tears would be shed and horrors unforgotten, one thing is for certain, she made a vow  never to interact with GB again.

_Being obscenely beautiful has it's merits...I guess._



manidk said:


> Sparky finishes peeing as they leave, opting to blast a single poo into the center of the forest.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Kiel Story So Far_ 





Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel took to the air. It was many hours before he left Genus property and many more before he came another inhabited place. He sets down in a shanty town. Or at least the layer 3 equivalent of a shanty town, which is to say a 12 star hotel surrounded by casinos and corporations
> 
> "I really took time gettin here didn't i?" Kiel shapeshift into a different person  he then tries taking some information with someone in the shant town about the 12 star hotel and casinos and the one that ruled them





Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel walks down the street. Men in suits and other well groomed people walk up and down the impeccably cleaned streets. All the glass is shined and all the marble buffed. As he walks he see a young lady with a pot and a bell "ALMS FOR THE POOR! ALMS FOR THE POOR!" she calls out, joyously ringing her bell






lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to the young lady and talks "Alms? Thats not a pridefull way to make money you know? This city look really bad,what happened here,a shanty town but theres that hotel that looks wonderfull,why?"





Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh this place was supposed to be a new metropolis but the land deal fell through, so it ended up being sold peicemeal to anybody who wanted a stake. Hey Mr.Chan would you like to donate to the poor?♥ I'd be ever so grateful" she says interlacing her fingers and his as she winks





lokoxDZz said:


> "A donate,hmm? What about a deal girl? I'm in a mission and depending on how i do it i can get you some money,i can even give you a room in that hotel,what you say?" Kiel smile





Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh no Mr.Chan I'm not poor, I do this in my free time to help the poor." She says Hugging Kiel close "I'm actually the Magistrate of the tri-county area. But the job is so stressful, so I do this on my days off."





Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh no Mr.Chan I'm not poor, I do this in my free time to help the poor." She says Hugging Kiel close "I'm actually the Magistrate of the tri-county area. But the job is so stressful, so I do this on my days off."





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel makes a strange face
> 
> 
> "I see, i don't like too see this city in this state but i also don't like  go give alms to the poor because i think this situation has a runback and here i'm in my mission,my superiors sure would make these poor city look as new,you said you're a Magistrate right? Whats your name? Also how can i have contact with the top people from this city?"





Zhen Chan said:


> "I'm Kira Vista ♥. If you want to meet the top people on the city you should go to the mayors office, although he is a bit of a meanie. I don't think he likes being under someone younger than him."





lokoxDZz said:


> "Nice too meet you,call me like everyone does,Haru,Well would you show me the way? If i'm going to help this city i have to have a partner,i mean i have my superiors but i don't know much about this city,so since you are from the magistrate i'd like you to come with me,if it helps you choosing your decision i will be sure to make the people from this city don't have to need alms anymore" Kiel says with a fiercing eye





Zhen Chan said:


> "Sure Haru Kira-chan loves to be helpful." She grabs kiel Hand and lead him cheerily to a casino named 'Clam Slam' "The mayor owns this casino and runs it from the back office"





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel goes with her to the "Clam slam" he creates sweaty in his body including his hand and with this he transmit his cells through Kira hands "Sorry i'm nervous because such a hard job like that..." he then asks "Whats mayor name would be unpleasant of me if i don't know his name" before he gois to the back office





Zhen Chan said:


> "His name is... P.Diddy"





lokoxDZz said:


> "P. Diddy? You seem hesitant to tell his name would you mind explaining why?" Kiel push Kira near him while fiercing his eyes he use his cells that he transmited through his hands to make her tell the truuth





Zhen Chan said:


> "They say he has connections to the underworld. I don't know, all I know is I don't lime him."





lokoxDZz said:


> "The underworld,seems like i will have to make some deals with him,if you don't like him help me to do it and change this city" Kiel says walking to the office from P. Diddy






And so continues...


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2014)

Robert shrugs and searches for a ghost restroom.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Now, lets see what you have here, Master Sparky." Celus said, and removed the source of light that Mika had once shone with from Sparky's collar. Celus found himself holding a beautiful golden harp. "Hello. What might you be?" he asked the instrument.


Esperacchius rises into the air. "I am the cradle of hope mortal! Who might you be?"

Kreysho ignores this and continues into the field. He punches some button on what looks both like and unlike a watch.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's true, doors are closed these days right?
> Do you guys issue out cell phones or do I have to ask Lord Viper?"


"Bwahahahahahahaha!" Deru slaps Ashley on the back. Hard. "Look around lad, House Genus has extraspactial construction, Solid gold gates, 100m death mechs guarding the premises and houses over 100,000 with room to spare. Do you really think someone is going to raise a stink over a cell phone?"



lokoxDZz said:


> "The underworld,seems like i will have to make some deals with him,if you don't like him help me to do it and change this city" Kiel says walking to the office from P. Diddy



Kiel walks into P.Diddy's office and come face to face with a secretary. "Hello are you here for an appointment?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Bwahahahahahahaha!" Deru slaps Ashley on the back. Hard. "Look around lad, House Genus has extraspactial construction, Solid gold gates, 100m death mechs guarding the premises and houses over 100,000 with room to spare. Do you really think someone is going to raise a stink over a cell phone?"


_Strong!_ the only thing that was keeping Ashley from falling over was the construction of the new demonic body on the lower half. Notably the ground cracked where Ashley was standing.
"Such love. I'll be going down after I go eat my fill Commander Deru for the journey back up."
Ashley exits and then starts to leave to where he ate before.
No doubt that servant would be "thrilled" to see him again.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel walks into P.Diddy's office and come face to face with a secretary. "Hello are you here for an appointment?"




Kiel looks to the secretary "Yes, i'm   here for a  appointment with P.Diddy"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Strong!_ the only thing that was keeping Ashley from falling over was the construction of the new demonic body on the lower half. Notably the ground cracked where Ashley was standing.
> "Such love. I'll be going down after I go eat my fill Commander Deru for the journey back up."
> Ashley exits and then starts to leave to where he ate before.
> No doubt that servant would be "thrilled" to see him again.



The waiter eyes you with contempt. "Welcome back. Can I get you anything?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to the secretary "Yes, i'm   here for a  appointment with P.Diddy"



"Your name sir?" The secretary responds


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Your name sir?" The secretary responds



"My name is Haru,i'm here in name of my Superiors."   Kiel smile


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Esperacchius rises into the air. "I am the cradle of hope mortal! Who might you be?"
> 
> Kreysho ignores this and continues into the field. He punches some button on what looks both like and unlike a watch.



Celus bows before Esperacchius. "My name is Celus, I am a humble servant of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. I beseech thee, will you aid me in ushering in the utopia dreamed of by the Five Gods? Will you help me fulfill the hopes of all that live for a better world?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The waiter eyes you with contempt. "Welcome back. Can I get you anything?"



"75 ounce blue steak steak cooked with the finest spices by a small amount to mesh with the flavor, chefs choice,garnishings to go along with the steak,Cremini sauteed in the best butters and spices before being made into mushroom soup,40 baby carrots Braised in honey, 1961 Bordeaux Red Wine to compliment the taste."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "My name is Haru,i'm here in name of my Superiors."   Kiel smile


The secretary checks her computer. "I'm sorry sir I don't see that name anywhere in the appointments calendar."



Ichypa said:


> Celus bows before Esperacchius. "My name is Celus, I am a humble servant of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. I beseech thee, will you aid me in ushering in the utopia dreamed of by the Five Gods? Will you help me fulfill the hopes of all that live for a better world?"


"Why that sounds delightful human." Esperacchius waves her hand and sparkles glitter down upon the field



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "75 ounce blue steak steak cooked with the finest spices by a small amount to mesh with the flavor, chefs choice,garnishings to go along with the steak,Cremini sauteed in the best butters and spices before being made into mushroom soup,40 baby carrots Braised in honey, 1961 Bordeaux Red Wine to compliment the taste."



The waiter nearly chokes on the order, nearly, he was far to sophisticated for that. After calling in the order he stares at ashley analyzing him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The waiter nearly chokes on the order, nearly, he was far to sophisticated for that. After calling in the order he stares at ashley analyzing him.



Ashley seemed to be displaying every manner of etiquette perfectly while waiting. Something was certainly up here.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley seemed to be displaying every manner of etiquette perfectly while waiting. Something was certainly up here.



When the food was done he served it to ashley, placing 37 different forks next to the meal and standing back

So intense was his stare ashley could literally feel it


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ed, hearing the end of the match, walks back towards the library to get back into his equations. On the way, he talks to Oblivificarus, asking him "Okay, what's wrong? Why is it that you won't listen to me?" He thinks back to his hatred of corruption. "It's because of House Genus, isn't it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed, hearing the end of the match, walks back towards the library to get back into his equations. On the way, he talks to Oblivificarus, asking him "Okay, what's wrong? Why is it that you won't listen to me?" He thinks back to his hatred of corruption. "It's because of House Genus, isn't it?"



"Jesus Christ took you long enough! This guy must be borderline retarded!" Says a voice from... Somewhere? Nowhere?


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ed sets up Sphere and Rubear immediately after hearing the voice. _What the - Who the hell was that?_ Ed walks slowly around the area to see if he can sense the source of that voice, keeping Angelus in hand and Step up if necessary. "Who's there?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed sets up Sphere and Rubear immediately after hearing the voice. _What the - Who the hell was that?_ Ed walks slowly around the area to see if he can sense the source of that voice, keeping Angelus in hand and Step up if necessary. "Who's there?"



"I'll give you one guess" the voice says from somewhere close. Roughly from the location of your hand


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> When the food was done he served it to ashley, placing 37 different forks next to the meal and standing back
> 
> So intense was his stare ashley could literally feel it


Ashley ignores him concentrating on the meal.
Ashley tucks a napkin into the proper place before eating, folding it the proper way.

He eats the meal slowly and carefully savoring all the flavors with all the right utensils for this meal, every single one of them, even making sure his teeth and lips don't touch the utensils along with proper posture for eating a meal, eating silently with his mouth closed you couldn't even hear the food being eaten. The food was eaten in the proper order and manner.

He picks up the wine glass by the stem properly making sure the wine isn't blocked from view by fingerprints or warmed by his touch when he drank it, there were no loud swallows heard.

The soup the right spoon, even the carrots which most people would just eat with their hands were eaten with the proper utensil.
Every bit was eaten and cleaned out completely in a mannerific way, even the garnishes with the steak which were edible and highly nutritious.

Then when it was over Ashley placed everything back into it's proper place on the table. However he seemed to be waiting on something. The Waiter.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Why that sounds delightful human." Esperacchius waves her hand and sparkles glitter down upon the field



"It is an honor to battle at your side." Celus said. He reaches out and takes Esperaccchius, and begins to play. He sings with the voice of an angel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley ignores him concentrating on the meal.
> Ashley tucks a napkin into the proper place before eating, folding it the proper way.
> 
> He eats the meal slowly and carefully savoring all the flavors with all the right utensils for this meal, every single one of them, even making sure his teeth and lips don't touch the utensils along with proper posture for eating a meal, eating silently with his mouth closed you couldn't even hear the food being eaten. The food was eaten in the proper order and manner.
> ...


The waiter cleans up with practiced grace and returns. "Will you be needing anything else *sir*? Dessert? A palate cleanser perhaps?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ed freezes for a moment hears the voice once again. This time far closer. It was almost like it was-

_Wait a minute. No way._

He opens his hand, the ring still in it. 

"Angelus? Is that you talking?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Picking up Sparky, Celus says to Kreysho, "Let us return, good Door Man."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed freezes for a moment hears the voice once again. This time far closer. It was almost like it was-
> 
> _Wait a minute. No way._
> 
> ...



"My name is Smuageometry, by the way."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The waiter cleans up with practiced grace and returns. "Will you be needing anything else *sir*? Dessert? A palate cleanser perhaps?"



"Nothing else like that. It was the second best tasting food I've had in my life, I wish to remember the taste longer. No, I desire another kind of food before I go on my mission. A palate cleanser called, Conversation. Do you not wonder about how and what I ate before?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nothing else like that. It was the second best tasting food I've had in my life, I wish to remember the taste longer. No, I desire another kind of food before I go on my mission. A palate cleanser called, Conversation. Do you not wonder about how and what I ate before?"



The waiter sits across from Ashely, intrigued. "Do tell."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The waiter sits across from Ashely, intrigued. "Do tell."



"When I was a young boy, my mother drilled manners into me, every sort. As we were apart of a small, but important house. Our duty was to keep a powerful demon sealed with each generation and have done so for 1,000 years up to this point. The house no longer exists as it's just myself now however. Still keeping it in despite accepting it.
Now why would my mother do that? Of course very important people came by now and again. I had to act my best in front of them even though it wasn't apart of who I was or the family would be shamed. Of course, I don't remember who they were or what they looked like, just that they were very important."

Ashley pauses for a moment and proceeds speaking again.
"Of course being just a child I took things fore granted and did things just to irritate others. One of which was to order a welldone steak with sauce. It was around that time I discovered something by accident. You could tell the overall quality of high class places by their reaction's when you ordered such a thing and the overall taste of the steak despite being butchered so."

Ashley took another pause
"You could also tell by if they decided to let you come back later despite being so rude while eating the first time along with that. Very few places ever let you come back and the ones that did purposely messed up orders and were rude. You're the first ones that haven't done that to me."

Ashley smiles gently
"I never thought I'd be at a place like this ever again so I decided to try it on you and the kitchen staff since it has literally been over 10 years. As a plus I'd be able to ask how I did. It's been years since I've practiced any sort of manners until now, I likely need training again. But I have to ask, how did I do in the best place to eat in the hive with my manners?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The secretary checks her computer. "I'm sorry sir I don't see that name anywhere in the appointments calendar.".



Kiel puts his finger in his lips like he was thinking,from the finger a nerve string instataneous reach the secretary body taking control over her nerves and altering the way she was seeing "You really don't see me anywhere there,its for now" Kiel says,he also take control over her body infesting with his cells and making her force a appointment with P. Diddy


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "When I was a young boy, my mother drilled manners into me, every sort. As we were apart of a small, but important house. Our duty was to keep a powerful demon sealed with each generation and have done so for 1,000 years up to this point. The house no longer exists as it's just myself now however. Still keeping it in despite accepting it.
> Now why would my mother do that? Of course very important people came by now and again. I had to act my best in front of them even though it wasn't apart of who I was or the family would be shamed. Of course, I don't remember who they were or what they looked like, just that they were very important."
> 
> Ashley pauses for a moment and proceeds speaking again.
> ...


 "As well as could be expected. Dare I say, you wouldn't bring shame upon the house at a royal banquet."


lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel puts his finger in his lips like he was thinking,from the finger a nerve string instataneous reach the secretary body taking control over her nerves and altering the way she was seeing "You really don't see me anywhere there,its for now" Kiel says,he also take control over her body infesting with his cells and making her force a appointment with P. Diddy



"Oh ok I see now,go right in sir" she presses a button and the latch to the door behind her clicks open


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking into the sky Kreysho takes a few steps back as a capsule makes a hot landing in front of him "Rides here."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Celus hops inside the capsule.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus hops inside the capsule.



As celus hops into the lush confine of the capsule a chain flies from the depths, wrapping its self around his neck and dragging him along the floor deeper in. When he comes to a stop Viper places his heel firmly and none too gently upon celus's forehead. His eyes demanding answers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "As well as could be expected. Dare I say, you wouldn't bring shame upon the house at a royal banquet."


A sigh of relief is heard. One less thing to worry about.
"Thank you. Give the chef my apologies for earlier. Now what do I owe?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh ok I see now,go right in sir" she presses a button and the latch to the door behind her clicks open



Kiel corrupts the secretary and makes her oblivion of the situation he goes out from any sight and create a hollowed body  of himself to go to the appointment while his main body hide in the skies.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As celus hops into the lush confine of the capsule a chain flies from the depths, wrapping its self around his neck and dragging him along the floor deeper in. When he comes to a stop Viper places his heel firmly and none too gently upon celus's forehead. His eyes demanding answers.



"I believed that this excursion would be safe enough, but it appears that my judgement was faulty. I offer no excuses, and accept your judgement, Lord Viper." Celus said. If he weren't underneath Viper's heel, Celus would have prostrated himself out of regret and shame.


----------



## manidk (Feb 2, 2014)

Sparky whines and stands over celus, looking up at Viper sadly.

He plops out a turd that looks suspiciously like alystor and growls at it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A sigh of relief is heard. One less thing to worry about.
> "Thank you. Give the chef my apologies for earlier. Now what do I owe?"


"On the house, naturally."


Ichypa said:


> "I believed that this excursion would be safe enough, but it appears that my judgement was faulty. I offer no excuses, and accept your judgement, Lord Viper." Celus said. If he weren't underneath Viper's heel, Celus would have prostrated himself out of regret and shame.





manidk said:


> Sparky whines and stands over celus, looking up at Viper sadly.
> 
> He plops out a turd that looks suspiciously like alystor and growls at it.



Viper scoots sparky to the side, as he straightens the chain between his fists. "Know now that I take no pleasure in this, but failure must be punished!"

And with that the whipping commenced. 

After receiving his 50 lashes celus chose not to heal, instead savoring the pain, using it as a reminder of his failure


----------



## manidk (Feb 2, 2014)

Sparky whines and yips at each lash Celus receives.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "On the house, naturally."


"Oh, well I must get going Mr.?
 I never did ask for your name, how rude of me."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "On the house, naturally."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After receiving his punishment, Celus painfully dragged himself into a kneeling position. "Have you further need of my services at the moment, Lord Viper?" he asked.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, well I must get going Mr.?
> I never did ask for your name, how rude of me."


"My name is Reginald. My friends call me Reginald."


Ichypa said:


> After receiving his punishment, Celus painfully dragged himself into a kneeling position. "Have you further need of my services at the moment, Lord Viper?" he asked.



"Clean up sparku's poop. That will be all celus."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel corrupts the secretary and makes her oblivion of the situation he goes out from any sight and create a hollowed body  of himself to go to the appointment while his main body hide in the skies.



P diddy looks up "Who the fuck are you? Janette what the fuck is this?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "My name is Reginald. My friends call me Reginald."
> 
> 
> "Clean up sparku's poop. That will be all celus."



"Your will, Lord Viper." Celus said, and cleaned up the Alystor shaped poo, placing it in a paper bag  which was then tucked into his belt, to be used for projectile purposes against Magnus later.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> P diddy looks up "Who the fuck are you? Janette what the fuck is this?"



Kiel says first "Now,now my name is Haru and i was told a fine man was ruling this place,and took the interest of my  superiors for a deal,involving gold bars,but if you don't want i will go away"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel says first "Now,now my name is Haru and i was told a fine man was ruling this place,and took the interest of my  superiors for a deal,involving gold bars,but if you don't want i will go away"



"I don't know who you are or how you got into my office, but I like gold. So tell you what, if I think your legit I'll hear you out. If your lying I'm gonna cap your ass." Says p diddy as he brandishes a large pistol


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I don't know who you are or how you got into my office, but I like gold. So tell you what, if I think your legit I'll hear you out. If your lying I'm gonna cap your ass." Says p diddy as he brandishes a large pistol



"Well i don't think its a good thing for you to have all this poor people near you beloved city,i want to take over of them,yes the poor people,get rid of your eyes and only the fine womans for you and the gold for what you want. Without that poor people there people with money and woman with fine bodys will come to take a look this place,first we are going to bank the people away from here and then you will have as much gold bar as this city has poor people or even more,what do you say?" Kiel says as he looks to P diddy with greedy eyes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "My name is Reginald. My friends call me Reginald."



"Reginald. It has been a pleasure meeting you Reginald."
Ashley bows with courtesy
"I hope we can have a discussion over tea later once I get back."
He then transforms and leaves.

Ashley proceeds to arrange obtaining a cellphone with a few important numbers so he can call in and transportation for on the way down.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Well i don't think its a good thing for you to have all this poor people near you beloved city,i want to take over of them,yes the poor people,get rid of your eyes and only the fine womans for you and the gold for what you want. Without that poor people there people with money and woman with fine bodys will come to take a look this place,first we are going to bank the people away from here and then you will have as much gold bar as this city has poor people or even more,what do you say?" Kiel says as he looks to P diddy with greedy eyes


"That sounds... Interesting." P duddy presses a button on his desk and a sexy woman walks out. She pours cocaine all over her Breasts and p diddy snorts it off like a vaccum cleaner



"When can we start?"


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Reginald. It has been a pleasure meeting you Reginald."
> Ashley bows with courtesy
> "I hope we can have a discussion over tea later once I get back."
> He then transforms and leaves.
> ...


After obtaining a cell phone Ashley arrives back at Deru


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

The capsule arrives back as Genus estates. Viper and Kreysho depart, deep in conversation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> After obtaining a cell phone Ashley arrives back at Deru



"I need your number and transportation if it's available before I go Commander Deru."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "That sounds... Interesting." P duddy presses a button on his desk and a sexy woman walks out. She pours cocaine all over her Breasts and p diddy snorts it off like a vaccum cleaner



Kiel finish with "just shake my hand and we are done here,tomorrow we will get started and you will receive your gold bars soon too" Kiel says as he lift his hand to seal the deal,in kiel hands theres nerves strings that instantly corrupts P.diddy nerves and brain forcing him under total Kiel control.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The capsule arrives back as Genus estates. Viper and Kreysho depart, deep in conversation



Celus headed back to his chambers to pray and thank the Five Gods for their guidance and assistance. While on his way their, Magnus received his second bag of flaming dog crap to the face of the day.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I need your number and transportation if it's available before I go Commander Deru."


"BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!" *HARD SLAP* "Of course  you need transportation what were you going to do? Walk? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Come with me lad, we'll walk and talk." Deru leads him down a series of hallways past numerous armed guard security check points. They journied deeper and deeper into the bowel of house genus.

"A couple years back the Zion orders the Doors closed and sealed. This left us with two unappealing options for moving around The Hive. A) The Rail or B) The Lift. Both had their cons. Using the Lift puts us under undue financial burden and leaves us at the mercy of the Lift Syndicate. Additionally such activities would be readily noticed. The Rail had its own difficulties. While it is much more low key it is ungodly slow, we would be late to every battle and unable to respond in the appropriate manners. This left us with a qaundry, how do we move about the hive? The answer was since, create a way." He pushes open a large pair of steel doors leading into as laboratory "I give you, the Medusa Drive."

A power source kicks on



The Medusa drive illuminated


"Created by our very own Eustace Duager. It is a one way portal to anywhere in The Hive. In truth it is two way but opening the drive to reclaim something from another place in the hive puts house genus at risk. It opens a literal doorway past the defenses of House Genus."



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel finish with "just shake my hand and we are done here,tomorrow we will get started and you will receive your gold bars soon too" Kiel says as he lift his hand to seal the deal,in kiel hands theres nerves strings that instantly corrupts P.diddy nerves and brain forcing him under total Kiel control.



P diddy shakes his hand and is caught in Kiel's trap


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!" *HARD SLAP* "Of course  you need transportation what were you going to do? Walk? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Come with me lad, we'll walk and talk." Deru leads him down a series of hallways past numerous armed guard security check points. They journied deeper and deeper into the bowel of house genus.
> 
> "A couple years back the Zion orders the Doors closed and sealed. This left us with two unappealing options for moving around The Hive. A) The Rail or B) The Lift. Both had their cons. Using the Lift puts us under undue financial burden and leaves us at the mercy of the Lift Syndicate. Additionally such activities would be readily noticed. The Rail had its own difficulties. While it is much more low key it is ungodly slow, we would be late to every battle and unable to respond in the appropriate manners. This left us with a qaundry, how do we move about the hive? The answer was since, create a way." He pushes open a large pair of steel doors leading into as laboratory "I give you, the Medusa Drive."
> 
> ...


Ashley uses seal and still has his Rubear at 50%
"I was considering walking if that was the only option... It must take a great amount of power to activate this thing; to utterly ignore those laws to such a degree. This Eustance Duager must truly be a brilliant mind. So how are the coordinates inputted?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> P diddy shakes his hand and is caught in Kiel's trap




Kiel take all the information in P. Diddy memory regarding Imperial officers,their guards,their position and conection with Genus House if them have including from P.diddy himself and Kira.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley uses seal and still has his Rubear at 50%
> "I was considering walking if that was the only option... It must take a great amount of power to activate this thing; to utterly ignore those laws to such a degree. This Eustance Duager must truly be a brilliant mind. So how are the coordinates inputted?"



"You should be thinking about how you are going to get back, or have you already thought of something?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You should be thinking about how you are going to get back, or have you already thought of something?"



"Probably something stolen from the empire that or ride an imperial back like a horse. Whatever it is I'll think of something." Ashley chuckles a bit then stops
"I recall Terragon receiving a gold coin with a wing recently. Looked unused, could probably have the lifts to let me back up with it. Maybe I can ask him for it? Of course, I don't really want to do that."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Probably something stolen from the empire that or ride an imperial back like a horse. Whatever it is I'll think of something." Ashley chuckles a bit then stops
> "I recall Terragon receiving a gold coin with a wing recently. Looked unused, could probably have the lifts to let me back up with it. Maybe I can ask him for it? Of course, I don't really want to do that."



Deru scratches his head "For emergency extraction we could probably send a drop pod or a capsule"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deru scratches his head "For emergency extraction we could probably send a drop pod or a capsule"



"Ha. It'll try my best to go without in that case, don't want the imperials getting ideas. If I do well enough I won't even need it after all. I think I'm ready to go as I am."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ha. It'll try my best to go without in that case, don't want the imperials getting ideas. If I do well enough I won't even need it after all. I think I'm ready to go as I am."



Deru hands ashley a picture of the target


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deru hands ashley a picture of the target



"Interesting looking fellow. Any past attempts on him?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Interesting looking fellow. Any past attempts on him?"



"Several but he is a sneaky smart bastard. On top of that he has one of the best escape power sets I've ever seen. Your best chance for success to sneak in  and take him while he is sleeping."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Several but he is a sneaky smart bastard. On top of that he has one of the best escape power sets I've ever seen. Your best chance for success is to sneak in  and take him while he is sleeping."



"I was thinking of striking during the night. No doubt that he has alarms set up. Were the ones that made past attempts told that by chance?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I was thinking of striking during the night. No doubt that he has alarms set up. Were the ones that made past attempts told that by chance?"



"Alarms and gaurds, naturally. He has evaded 14 separate assassination attempts. Even when holding the advantage in numbers and on a prepared battlefeild he is quick to flee rather than fight. This is a large part of why we need him gone, he would throw several wrenches into our machinations."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Alarms and gaurds, naturally. He has evaded 14 separate assassination attempts. Even when holding the advantage in numbers and on a prepared battlefeild he is quick to flee rather than fight. This is a large part of why we need him gone, he would throw several wrenches into our machinations."



"A smart coward then, he certainly knows his place. Lets go then."
Ashley moves his way forward


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "My name is Smuageometry, by the way."



_Smaugeometry?_ 

"Wait, why are you talking to me now? I've been trying to get you to speak for a- eh, screw it, I should probably ask you an important question. You got any ideas on how to fix him over there without it leading to me dying or being put on someone's shit list?" Ed says, pointing to Oblivificarus.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 2, 2014)

Celus decided to take up his most common free-time activity, and went wandering through the labyrinthian halls of the main house. Eventually, he ended up wandering by the Harem.

Meanwhile, a stream of silver worked itself free from Sparky's crystal collar, and wrapped itself around his neck to form a second collar. The silver stream extended tendrils under Sparky's skin. They eventually connected with Sparky's brain, and Sparky heard a voice in his head.
_Greetings, Supreme Commander Sparky. My name is War Machine Mark IX, or Kix for short. My readings are indicating that your body type is ideal for biomechanical support. Would you like to begin the integration process?_


----------



## TehChron (Feb 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus decided to take up his most common free-time activity, and went wandering through the labyrinthian halls of the main house. Eventually, he ended up wandering by the Harem.
> 
> Meanwhile, a stream of silver worked itself free from Sparky's crystal collar, and wrapped itself around his neck to form a second collar. The silver stream extended tendrils under Sparky's skin. They eventually connected with Sparky's brain, and Sparky heard a voice in his head.
> _Greetings, Supreme Commander Sparky. My name is War Machine Mark IX, or Kix for short. My readings are indicating that your body type is ideal for biomechanical support. Would you like to begin the integration process?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A smart coward then, he certainly knows his place. Lets go then."
> Ashley moves his way forward


Ashley steps through the Medusa drive and arrives in a broom closet. It is dark and smells richly of pine.



P-X 12 said:


> _Smaugeometry?_
> 
> "Wait, why are you talking to me now? I've been trying to get you to speak for a- eh, screw it, I should probably ask you an important question. You got any ideas on how to fix him over there without it leading to me dying or being put on someone's shit list?" Ed says, pointing to Oblivificarus.



"He is an anti corruption weapon. You are bound to the source of corruption. You'd have a better chance of marrying chronos than getting oblivicarus to work. The fact it would take you so long to realize something so obvious worries me. You put your dick back in your pants before you zip up right? Gotta check all the bases."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "He is an anti corruption weapon. You are bound to the source of corruption. You'd have a better chance of marrying chronos than getting oblivicarus to work. The fact it would take you so long to realize something so obvious worries me. You put your dick back in your pants before you zip up right? Gotta check all the bases."



"Well, between me not using it much and the fact that I expected far worse if it sensed corruption in it's user than just refusing to work, I just thought that Wrasse accidentally got it damaged during the fight with that giant water dragon or something." 

Ed squeezes his sinuses. "So basically, the only sure-fire way the damn thing will work is if I break off the blood oath. As if that's an option now. Is there at least any way to trick the damn thing? The only other option I can think of is tinker with it's parts to stop that whole corruption sensing and fuck if I'm gonna risk doing that and breaking it." Ed sighs. "Why am I asking you this, anyways? I doubt you're an expert on how these thing work on the count of you being, well, with the Sins."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel take all the information in P. Diddy memory regarding Imperial officers,their guards,their position and conection with Genus House if them have including from P.diddy himself and Kira.



P diddy knows of house genus but is not connected with them


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Well, between me not using it much and the fact that I expected far worse if it sensed corruption in it's user than just refusing to work, I just thought that Wrasse accidentally got it damaged during the fight with that giant water dragon or something." Ed squeezes his sinuses. "So basically, the only sure-fire way the damn thing will work is if I break off the blood oath. As if that's an option now. Is there at least any way to trick the damn thing? The only other option I can think of is tinker with it's parts to stop that whole corruption sensing and fuck if I'm gonna risk doing that and breaking it." Ed sighs. "Why am I asking you this, anyways? I doubt you're an expert on how these thing work on the count of you being, well, with the Sins."


"You know oaths can be broken, its easy. All you have to say is 'I renege upon the word of my blood and the truth of my soul' easy peasy."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley steps through the Medusa drive and arrives in a broom closet. It is dark and smells richly of pine.


_A broom closet? You're kidding me._
Ashley sets his zeropoint to 50% and listens as hard as he can to the outside surroundings of the closet while looking around the closet for anything like a uniform
_Is there a janitor's uniform anywhere in here?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _A broom closet? You're kidding me._
> Ashley sets his zeropoint to 50% and listens as hard as he can to the outside surroundings of the closet while looking around the closet for anything like a uniform
> _Is there a janitor's uniform anywhere in here?_


Ashley looks around for an uniform. There is none. The contents of the closet are mainly brooms, mops, paper towels, and cleaning chemicals.

Ashley puts his ear to the door and listens. He hears heavy foot steps get closer and then fade right to left


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley looks around for an uniform. There is none. The contents of the closet are mainly brooms, mops, paper towels, and cleaning chemicals.
> 
> Ashley puts his ear to the door and listens. He hears heavy foot steps get closer and then fade right to left



A guard, hopefully just one? Don't tell me the unlucky bastard got stuck guarding a broom closet?  I could try to take the guy out and steal his uniform but it wouldn't do me any good if he didn't have my build and a similar looking face.
Ashley looks at the door to see if there are any cracks that one could possibly look through


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A guard, hopefully just one? Don't tell me the unlucky bastard got stuck guarding a broom closet?  I could try to take the guy out and steal his uniform but it wouldn't do me any good if he didn't have my build and a similar looking face.
> Ashley looks at the door to see if there are any cracks that one could possibly look through



The door is of standard solid construction and without cracks. There is a small gap at the bottom of the door between it and the ground where some light is seeping in.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The door is of standard solid construction and without cracks. There is a small gap at the bottom of the door between it and the ground where some light is seeping in.



_Hopefully I can see through that. Well here goes. _
Ashley pops his head off gently, holds it upside down while crouching down, then positions it where he has a good upward view through the crack.
_Now lets see what we have here._


----------



## manidk (Feb 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Meanwhile, a stream of silver worked itself free from Sparky's crystal collar, and wrapped itself around his neck to form a second collar. The silver stream extended tendrils under Sparky's skin. They eventually connected with Sparky's brain, and Sparky heard a voice in his head.
> _Greetings, Supreme Commander Sparky. My name is War Machine Mark IX, or Kix for short. My readings are indicating that your body type is ideal for biomechanical support. Would you like to begin the integration process?_



"Bark woof bark growl yip yip bark pant pant pant pant bark yip growl squeal silence pant pant pant pant pant!"

(_Yes_)


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> P diddy knows of house genus but is not connected with them



Kiel finalize it  knowing if he P.Diddy is really a Imperial officer and by acknowledging it, he makes P. Diddy make a document giving everything he had to Kira and that he was going to quit his job and also was moving signing with his assinature below, Kiel then proceed to w cut his head of  and store in the hollowed body he also eliminate everyone,that could put  a fault on him Kiel killing and taking the mass of everyone ther,if Kira step in he foce her with the infection that he gave to her to forget about anything she  saw there,kiel main body create another hollowed body that search for Kira and give her the document signed from P.Diddy giving her total control over everything he had the document also had cells from kiel to infest into Kira even more,and then he proceed to go to genus house as fast as possible.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Bark woof bark growl yip yip bark pant pant pant pant bark yip growl squeal silence pant pant pant pant pant!"
> 
> (_Yes_)



Kix's nanites began flowing through Sparky's body, changing it...making it better...faster...stronger...until Sparky's transformation was complete, and he had become...


----------



## manidk (Feb 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Kix's nanites began flowing through Sparky's body, changing it...making it better...faster...stronger...until Sparky's transformation was complete, and he had become...














Sparky guided the nanites to the most beneficial areas, creating a mechanical exoskeleton for himself.  

*Spoiler*: __ 








But Sparky wasn't quite satisfied with this suit, though it had it's uses.  He mixed his black crystals in with the nanites, created a more streamlined and dog-like suit.  This one would require more energy, but be much faster and stronger.



Satisfied in his new battle armor, Sparky went searching for Cunt the Cat.

This time, there will be blood.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Hopefully I can see through that. Well here goes. _
> Ashley pops his head off gently, holds it upside down while crouching down, then positions it where he has a good upward view through the crack.
> _Now lets see what we have here._


Ashley peaks under the door. He see a hallway  in front of the door intersect with another going left and right. The floor is flat and smooth, some kind of stone. There is a cool wind, possibly air conditioning. The lighting is too dim to read by but otherwise fine for seeing



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel finalize it  knowing if he P.Diddy is really a Imperial officer and by acknowledging it, he makes P. Diddy make a document giving everything he had to Kira and that he was going to quit his job and also was moving signing with his assinature below, Kiel then proceed to w cut his head of  and store in the hollowed body.



As kiel cuts off p diddys head coke girl screams

Two goons burst through the back door


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky guided the nanites to the most beneficial areas, creating a mechanical exoskeleton for himself.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sparky find cunt terrorizing the staff as they attempt to clean his litter box

"Meow meow meooooow meow meow" (Tiring of your balls so soon mutt? Allow me to rectify that.)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley peaks under the door. He see a hallway  in front of the door intersect with another going left and right. The floor is flat and smooth, some kind of stone. There is a cool wind, possibly air conditioning. The lighting is too dim to read by but otherwise fine for seeing


_Not enough info to go in blind. I have to wait for another guard to come by himself. Should be any moment now if they are taking proper measures to stay on schedule and they should considering the description of the target. Hopefully I can scope out any details and weaknesses out of them as well from any armor before I take his place._
Ashley looks through the crack and waits until he sees a guard.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Not enough info to go in blind. I have to wait for another guard to come by himself. Should be any moment now if they are taking proper measures to stay on schedule and they should considering the description of the target. Hopefully I can scope out any details and weaknesses out of them as well from any armor before I take his place._
> Ashley looks through the crack and waits until he sees a guard.



4 minutes and 30 seconds later a guard walks by. Right to left. He is too close to the door to see anything about him other than his full metal footwear and his broad shouldered shadow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 4 minutes and 30 seconds later a guard walks by. Right to left. He is too close to the door to see anything about him other than his full metal footwear and his broad shouldered shadow



Ashley sets zeropoint to 30% and step to 20%, His seal still present. 
He has to be silent for this to work and that means not touching the ground step should do this nicely, hopefully the door doesn't creak when he opens it quietly. 

He puts his head properly back on and his neck around a bit to make sure it's on properly.Then he waits just a moment so the guard gets proper distance from the door since he is keeping the same pace as last time estimating where he is because of that.

As soon as Ashley sees the back of the guard; he decides where he'll stab with the Vatician Saber.(meaning the instant he knows what he looks like from the back, basically any visible openings) At the same time as the stabbing Hot lancer will be summoned through the man's cerebellum and spinal column not damaging the armor. The second hot lancer will be summoned through the man's vocal cords at the same time so he can't make sound.

Ashley takes note of the pitch and grunt at the time of the stabbing to get an idea of what the guard sounds like so he can imitate him if talked to the best he can. Though getting it right isn't very likely.

After this he has less than 4 minutes and 30 seconds presumably so he had to be as quick as possible.
He strips down the guard,shoves him into the closet so he doesn't bleed onto the floor more, then reverts if he has to be able to fit the armor on, then puts on the armor to disguise himself.

Once this is done Ashley grabs cleaning supplies which would no doubt help clean the mess, then he cleans as fast as possible. Making sure there is no blood left. When he's done he shoves the mop into the guard's wound softly so as to not make it worse to stop the bleeding and soak anymore up.
If there is any blood on the uniform visible from the outside if worn Ashley will bleach it out.
Then he gently closes the door silently making sure it won't open again.

Ashley then steps to where the guard would be at the pace the guard was taking then resumes at the same pace to allow him to see the surrounding area better, he'd make a round until he got back to the broom closet before deciding what to do next based on the new info.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You know oaths can be broken, its easy. All you have to say is 'I renege upon the word of my blood and the truth of my soul' easy peasy."



_...Yeah, the only way I'm even trying that is if I'm far the fuck away from anything even remotely related to this place._

"I think I'll pass on that, thank you very much. Now, where was I going again? Eh, screw it, might as well find someone to check on this thing. Among other weapons." Ed walks around the premises looking for someone to take a look at, and maybe upgrade, his gear.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley sets zeropoint to 30% and step to 20%, His seal still present.
> He has to be silent for this to work and that means not touching the ground step should do this nicely, hopefully the door doesn't creak when he opens it quietly.
> 
> He puts his head properly back on and his neck around a bit to make sure it's on properly.Then he waits just a moment so the guard gets proper distance from the door since he is keeping the same pace as last time estimating where he is because of that.
> ...



In the brief moment ashley has the drop on the gaurd this is what he sees



The gaurd is in excess of 8 feet tall a 3 and a half broad. He bares no obvious ranged weapons on on each are are a pair of fearsome looking blades of somekind


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...Yeah, the only way I'm even trying that is if I'm far the fuck away from anything even remotely related to this place._
> 
> "I think I'll pass on that, thank you very much. Now, where was I going again? Eh, screw it, might as well find someone to check on this thing. Among other weapons." Ed walks around the premises looking for someone to take a look at, and maybe upgrade, his gear.



Ed walks around the massive complex unsure of where he is going, as he walks he sees a man dragging a compression tank behind him. Ed recognized him from the meeting

"Hey excuse me do you know where I can find a laboratory or armory?"

"Heads or tails?"

"What?"

"Heads. Or. Tails. Before you answer think. Think very carefully. What is the most you have ever lost in a coin toss."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> In the brief moment ashley has the drop on the gaurd this is what he sees
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ashley leaps upward silently with step then plunges the sword where the feathers are in the back into the skull of the guard.
Ashley decides to go a bit more overkill to be sure.


> At the same time as the stabbing Hot lancer will be summoned through the man's cerebellum and spinal column, *then it will shoot it self down his entire spine stopping 3/4ths of the way* as to not damage the armor. The second hot lancer will be summoned through the man's vocal cords at the same time so he can't make sound.


(bold revised, everything else stays the same, thankfully nothing will have to be bleached with the armor.)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley leaps upward silently with step then plunges the sword where the feathers are in the back into the skull of the guard.
> Ashley decides to go a bit more overkill to be sure.
> 
> (bold revised, everything else stays the same, thankfully nothing will have to be bleached with the armor.)



Murder successful ashley drags the guard into the broom closet. Upon stripping him ashley encounters a problem. The suit was a combat suit and a life support system of some kind. The man inside the suit appears grievously injured (aside from the damage done by ashley) he had neither arms nor legs and was missing parts of his head. As a result the arms and legs of the suit were solid, as they were actually prosthesis


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As kiel cuts off p diddys head coke girl screams
> 
> Two goons burst through the back door



Kiel stores P. diddy head in his body he then boil the temperature from his blood in his right arm and then create a sword of blood in fire with high temperatures,he assault the beast while summoning nerves strings to pierce through their body and control them,if he can't pierce direct he will make a place to his nerves enter there


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Murder successful ashley drags the guard into the broom closet. Upon stripping him ashley encounters a problem. The suit was a combat suit and a life support system of some kind. The man inside the suit appears grievously injured (aside from the damage done by ashley) he had neither arms nor legs and was missing parts of his head. As a result the arms and legs of the suit were solid, as they were actually prosthetic



_Dammit, what the hell is this, that is pathetic. But if I can make this work it's the perfect disguise. In that case I just have to remove my arms and legs and make sure not to revert._
Ashley pops out both of his arms and uses them to help connect his now socketless arms into the prosthetic ones then concentrates to make sure it's working at this moment , after that he'll use the prosthetic limbs to take his legs out and his removed arms to help connect them to the legs, he concentrates to make sure if works after that he hides his arms and legs in the closet with the poor man. Ashley makes sure that his mental commands won't make his limbs move in the closet before closing it and moving onto the rest of the plan. (If it's unable to be connected due to the unusual biology there is only one choice and a post will be made in reaction.)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel stores P. diddy head in his body he then boil the temperature from his blood in his right arm and then create a sword of blood in fire with high temperatures,he assault the beast while summoning nerves strings to pierce through their body and control them,if he can't pierce direct he will make a place to his nerves enter there



The first goon ducks into his shell and launches himself at kiel. The second pulls out two pistols and unloads on kiel.  Kiel swats the shell goon with his burning blood sword, causing him to pinball off the walls wildly. On ricochet catchesbthe screaming coke girl and smashes her skull to peices


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The first goon ducks into his shell and launches himself at kiel. The second pulls out two pistols and unloads on kiel.  Kiel swats the shell goon with his burning blood sword, causing him to pinball off the walls wildly. On ricochet catchesbthe screaming coke girl and smashes her skull to peices



Kiel creates a hollowed skin,not a full body,enhancing his speed he tag the goon ducks shotting the skin at them,at first contact with them the hollowed skin would explode into their skin,trying to create a wound on their skin where Kiel would corrupt using his nerves strings  their bodies taking control over them,if he not succed he pierces their skin not atacking their shells with his blood sword.


----------



## manidk (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Meow meow meooooow meow meow" (Tiring of your balls so soon mutt? Allow me to rectify that.)



Sparky dons his basic robo-armor.












*"GREETINGS, FELINE!  ROBOCANINE DESIGNATION 5P4RK1 HAS BEEN DISPATCHED TO END YOUR REIGN OF TERROR!  EXTERMINATE!"*

5P4RK1 launches a series of knives at the cat before whipping his chainsword-tail straight at its neck, Zero Point and Sphere engaged and boosted by Kix's sensory enhancements.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ed walks around the massive complex unsure of where he is going, as he walks he sees a man dragging a compression tank behind him. Ed recognized him from the meeting
> 
> "Hey excuse me do you know where I can find a laboratory or armory?"
> 
> ...



_...Why does that feel so discomforting..._

"I suppose heads." Ed keeps up Rubear and Step just in case.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...Why does that feel so discomforting..._
> 
> "I suppose heads." Ed keeps up Rubear and Step just in case.



Ed feels his chest throb. Bad heartburn. The man flips a gold coin in the air. It spins in the air in slow motion. He snatches it out of air and gazes at it wordlessly.  Ed feels a cold sweat run down his brow as his chest tightens.

There is a still silence.

"Two rights, three lefts, down the stairs, 7th door on the left. The code is 843329710."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky dons his basic robo-armor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cunt jumps back. Lodging himself on the ceiling "Meow mewo meow more" (New toys huh? Eat shit pooch!)
Cunt jumps at a servant slitting him from crown to cock showering sparky in blood and impeding his vision


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ed feels his chest throb. Bad heartburn. The man flips a gold coin in the air. It spins in the air in slow motion. He snatches it out of air and gazes at it wordlessly.  Ed feels a cold sweat run down his brow as his chest tightens.
> 
> There is a still silence.
> 
> "Two rights, three lefts, down the stairs, 7th door on the left. The code is 843329710."



Ed slowly calms down. _Better keep this up just in case._ "Well, uh, thank you." Ed follows the man's directions until he reaches the door he mentioned and typed in the code. He then waits for a response.


----------



## manidk (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cunt jumps back. Lodging himself on the ceiling "Meow mewo meow more" (New toys huh? Eat shit pooch!)
> Cunt jumps at a servant slitting him from crown to cock showering sparky in blood and impeding his vision



_*"TREACHEROUS FELINE!  YOU WILL PAY FOR THAT!"*_

Sparky shakes himself vigorously, the servant's blood launching off of his robotic frame at ridiculous speeds, headed straight for Cunt.

Sparky himself utilizes step and his metal claws to bounce from wall to wall, gaining speed before blasting directly at Cunt, sawblade-tail extended in front of him, claws at the ready.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed slowly calms down. _Better keep this up just in case._ "Well, uh, thank you." Ed follows the man's directions until he reaches the door he mentioned and typed in the code. He then waits for a response.



Upon entering the code the door depressurizes the room and whizzes open

A boy is click clacking away at a computer. At the sound of the door opening he spins his swivel chair

"What! What is it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"TREACHEROUS FELINE!  YOU WILL PAY FOR THAT!"*_
> 
> Sparky shakes himself vigorously, the servant's blood launching off of his robotic frame at ridiculous speeds, headed straight for Cunt.
> 
> Sparky himself utilizes step and his metal claws to bounce from wall to wall, gaining speed before blasting directly at Cunt, sawblade-tail extended in front of him, claws at the ready.



Cunt agilely dodges the saw blade but is clipped by sparky's claws as he jumps away. He lands with a hiss.
Cunt spins in places and launches a barrage of hairballs at sparky


----------



## manidk (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cunt agilely dodges the saw blade but is clipped by sparky's claws as he jumps away. He lands with a hiss.
> Cunt spins in places and launches a barrage of hairballs at sparky



Sparky spins in the air, using his armor to launch barkwaves from his entire body, attempting to deflect the hairballs.

_*"FELINE!  YOU TEST MY PATIENCE!"*_

Black crystals flow out of the armor as Sparky takes on his super form.



_*"YOUR TIME HAS COME TO AN END.  THIS IS WHAT NATURE HAS PLANNED!*_

Sparky uses his enhanced fart thrusters to blast at Cunt with maximum speed, enhanced further with step and zero point.  Knives fling out ahead of him as he leaves shockwaves in his wake.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Upon entering the code the door depressurizes the room and whizzes open
> 
> A boy is click clacking away at a computer. At the sound of the door opening he spins his swivel chair
> 
> "What! What is it?"



_Strange, I was expecting someone...older. But if these guys trust him with anything, he should be damn good at his job._

"I was sent here by someone. They said that you were able to help upgrade my gear. Said you were the only one I should trust here, and I can see why."Ed finishes, looking around the room. He shows the boy his two normal pistols and sniper rifle, Maleficarum, and Oblivificarus, keeping Smaugeometry hidden for now. "Also, could you fix this orb bastard over here so it'll listen to me if you have the time?" He backs away a bit. "I hear you're the best guy here, so if anyone can do it, it's you." Ed makes sure to put extra focus on the last part of the sentence.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Strange, I was expecting someone...older. But if these guys trust him with anything, he should be damn good at his job._
> 
> "I was sent here by someone. They said that you were able to help upgrade my gear. Said you were the only one I should trust here, and I can see why." Ed shows the boy his two normal pistols and sniper rifle, Maleficarum, and Oblivificarus, keeping Smaugeometry hidden for now. "Also maybe fixing this orb bastard over here so it'll listen to me if you have the time. I hear you're the best guy here, so if anyone can do it, it's you." Ed makes sure to put extra focus on the last part of the sentence.



The boy examines Ed's gear. He looks over the two pistols "Trash" and chucks them into the incinerator. He picks up the sniper rifle "*snort* Garbage" the sniper rifle follows the pistols. He gives maleficarum a spin "Hmm... Ok." And places it on his desk. He picks up Oblivificarus "Hmm... Yes... Yes.. must be." He checks a notebook "Oh yes yes, yup, mhm. Definitely." He opens a vault and chucks oblivificarus in before relocking it.

He turn to Ed. "Where was I? Oh yes." He goes to a gun rack and picks off 3. Two revolvers and a rifle


The first revolver is ornate, it appears clockwork

"The trifurcator. 6 round cylinder, capable of firing 3 at once. Converts ordinary rounds into isolated spheres of trans dimensional temperal energy."




The second is more in line with what ed was thinking
"Melkor mark XXV. Multi functionality assault revolver, can fire tracking, anti armor, anti personal, incendiary, cyrogenis, crowd control, and high ex rounds."



The rifle is sexy, very sexy
"The Duece duece. Standard high range large caliber sniper rifle with the added benefit of being a literal anti material rifle. Feed a small sample of what ever you what to punch through into the butt and it with synthesize 10 rounds tailored for the job."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky spins in the air, using his armor to launch barkwaves from his entire body, attempting to deflect the hairballs.
> 
> _*"FELINE!  YOU TEST MY PATIENCE!"*_
> 
> ...



They collide in mid air, Cunt's claws viscously rake gouges in Sparky's armor as his own rake Cunt's flesh. Sensing his imminent defeat Cunt unleashes his trump card a piercing screech that sinks into the walls like a fish in water.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 3, 2014)

Celus went to his small personal shine to the Five Gods. Reverently laying down the his axe, he began to pray to his Gods.
"Oh, mighty and transcendent Gods of perfection. Oh, Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. I give my thanks for Your aid in this latest battle. Here is my axe, which has served me for years as I labored in Your name. However, this day it has come to my attention that my strength is insufficient, especially as greater trials loom. As it is my duty to provide a mighty vessel for Your power to inhabit, I have decide to seek out more potent arms with which to erase ugliness. Since I do not wish to give my faithful companion such an ignoble end as being scrapped, I will consecrate it here at this shrine, as a relic of a warrior, and dub it Mikata, for whom it was meant to serve. May the Five bless and guide me." 
Celus rose, and headed out to the armory, which he had been to a time or two in the past.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The boy examines Ed's gear. He looks over the two pistols "Trash" and chucks them into the incinerator. He picks up the sniper rifle "*snort* Garbage" the sniper rifle follows the pistols. He gives maleficarum a spin "Hmm... Ok." And places it on his desk. He picks up Oblivificarus "Hmm... Yes... Yes.. must be." He checks a notebook "Oh yes yes, yup, mhm. Definitely." He opens a vault and chucks oblivificarus in before relocking it.
> 
> He turn to Ed. "Where was I? Oh yes." He goes to a gun rack and picks off 3. Two revolvers and a rifle
> 
> ...



Ed has no words at first. He attempts to form a cohesive sentence in his mind, but it always devolves into gibberish before he even opens his mouth. Before he can compose himself, a single tear drops from his eye. "They're... I'm not even sure I  can find the word to describe them right now." Ed grips the Trifuricator in his hand. _It feels... strange. Then again, I've kind of been used to Maleficarum at this point._ He places them back and asks" So, what do I have to do to get them?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus went to his small personal shine to the Five Gods. Reverently laying down the his axe, he began to pray to his Gods.
> "Oh, mighty and transcendent Gods of perfection. Oh, Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. I give my thanks for Your aid in this latest battle. Here is my axe, which has served me for years as I labored in Your name. However, this day it has come to my attention that my strength is insufficient, especially as greater trials loom. As it is my duty to provide a mighty vessel for Your power to inhabit, I have decide to seek out more potent arms with which to erase ugliness. Since I do not wish to give my faithful companion such an ignoble end as being scrapped, I will consecrate it here at this shrine, as a relic of a warrior, and dub it Mikata, for whom it was meant to serve. May the Five bless and guide me."
> Celus rose, and headed out to the armory, which he had been to a time or two in the past.



Celus arrives at the armory. Several soldiers are milling about examining their weapons

"Ah Celus" says Giaus "What can I do for you"



P-X 12 said:


> Ed has no words at first. He attempts to form a cohesive sentence in his mind, but it always devolves into gibberish before he even opens his mouth. Before he can compose himself, a single tear drops from his eye. "They're... I'm not even sure I  can find the word to describe them right now." Ed grips the Trifuricator in his hand. _It feels... strange. Then again, I've kind of been used to Maleficarum at this point._ He places them back and asks" So, what do I have to do to get them?"


"Just take em. Oh an make sure when the war starts a certain redhead inventor doesn't survive it."

He hand Ed a picture




"Don't worry about finding him, he's a giant blowhard, an airbag, a baffon. He will undoubtedly be wherever there is the most people so he can flaunt his inventions."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Dammit, what the hell is this, that is pathetic. But if I can make this work it's the perfect disguise. In that case I just have to remove my arms and legs and make sure not to revert._
> Ashley pops out both of his arms and uses them to help connect his now socketless arms into the prosthetic ones then concentrates to make sure it's working at this moment , after that he'll use the prosthetic limbs to take his legs out and his removed arms to help connect them to the legs, he concentrates to make sure if works after that he hides his arms and legs in the closet with the poor man. Ashley makes sure that his mental commands won't make his limbs move in the closet before closing it and moving onto the rest of the plan. (If it's unable to be connected due to the unusual biology there is only one choice and a post will be made in reaction.)



The prosthetics are unresponsive to ashley's mental commands. He finds however that through shinshoo he can force them to move, albeit stiffly


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The prosthetics are unresponsive to ashley's mental commands. He finds however that through shinshoo he can force them to move, albeit stiffly



_This will have to do. Hopefully I'll get better at it as I go along. Not the best position to be in though for a fight, I really hope I'm making the right decision here._
Ashley closes the armor, makes sure the closet is closed that contains his arms and legs along with the torso of a man and makes what he assumes is a walk round around back to the broom closet since the person was being routine and looks around on said round for details

_Luckily because of this armor killing him didn't make a mess._
He tries the best he can to match the man's step that he heard before he killed him going at a slightly faster pace to rematch what would be assumed to be his normal walking schedule

_This person must have been in agony if I'm having this much trouble in this body, but this will have to be all the practice I can get. Hopefully the armor masks my voice well enough if anyone speaks to me._


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Celus arrives at the armory. Several soldiers are milling about examining their weapons
> 
> "Ah Celus" says Giaus "What can I do for you"



"Greetings, Giaus." Celeus said with a polite bow. "I had a rather eventful excursion recently, if you haven't already heard, and I am in need of a replacement for my axe."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Greetings, Giaus." Celeus said with a polite bow. "I had a rather eventful excursion recently, if you haven't already heard, and I am in need of a replacement for my axe."



"Where you looking for any kind in particular?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Where you looking for any kind in particular?"



"Hmm...I'm not sure, though I would prefer another axe, I suppose. What do you have that is both beautiful and deadly?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmm...I'm not sure, though I would prefer another axe, I suppose. What do you have that is both beautiful and deadly?"



"How about The Triumphal Axe of Feronius. 1 and a half handed, sturdy construction. It possesses a powerful warding charm to deflect ranged attacks, and most importantly it has pedigree. It has served seven sevens of fine warriors in battle."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "How about The Triumphal Axe of Feronius. 1 and a half handed, sturdy construction. It possesses a powerful warding charm to deflect ranged attacks, and most importantly it has pedigree. It has served seven sevens of fine warriors in battle."



"Oooo. How gorgeous." Celus said, running his hand over the Triumphal Axe. "Yes, this will do very nicely. You have my utmost gratitude, Giaus." Celus paused, thinking for a moment. "Speaking of ranged attacks, I am lacking in that area. If it would not be a burden, are there any ranged weapons that you think would suit me? A throwing weapon would work best for me, I think."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Oooo. How gorgeous." Celus said, running his hand over the Triumphal Axe. "Yes, this will do very nicely. You have my utmost gratitude, Giaus." Celus paused, thinking for a moment. "Speaking of ranged attacks, I am lacking in that area. If it would not be a burden, are there any ranged weapons that you think would suit me? A throwing weapon would work best for me, I think."



Giaus rubs his chin "Throwing as in throwing axe or throwing as in Grenade?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> They collide in mid air, Cunt's claws viscously rake gouges in Sparky's armor as his own rake Cunt's flesh. Sensing his imminent defeat Cunt unleashes his trump card a piercing screech that sinks into the walls like a fish in water.



Sparky uses his omnidirectional barkblast again to soften the damage as much as possible before whipping his super form tail at the cat, electricity cracking around the tip.  He decides to go for grabbing the cat and holding on as Cunt is fried from the inside out.

Zero Point and Sphere are still active.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky uses his omnidirectional barkblast again to soften the damage as much as possible before whipping his super form tail at the cat, electricity cracking around the tip.  He decides to go for grabbing the cat and holding on as Cunt is fried from the inside out.
> 
> Zero Point and Sphere are still active.



The black crystals on sparky's form crack and shatter, but alas he stands victorious over the slain form of cunt


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Giaus rubs his chin "Throwing as in throwing axe or throwing as in Grenade?"



"Axe."     .


----------



## manidk (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The black crystals on sparky's form crack and shatter, but alas he stands victorious over the slain form of cunt



Sparky's mouth opens wide and releases a triumphant howl as he lifts his leg, blasting the stream of Victory upon the feline's corpse.

His basic robotic form retracts and twists back into his collar as he shakes himself off.



He then grabs Cunt's tail(not peed on) and decides to seek out Celus or Viper, for it is time to celebrate.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky's mouth opens wide and releases a triumphant howl as he lifts his leg, blasting the stream of Victory upon the feline's corpse.
> 
> His basic robotic form retracts and twists back into his collar as he shakes himself off.
> 
> ...



As Sparky finishes his victory piss he feels a crushing hand close on the back of his neck

"The fuck did you do to my cat you mangy mutt?" Sparky instantly recognizes it as the voice of Alexander


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Axe."     .



"Hmm admittedly we don't get a whole lot a requests for throwing weapons given how damn difficult they are to reuse. It really comes down to what side do you want. Quality or quantity?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Just take em. Oh an make sure when the war starts a certain redhead inventor doesn't survive it."
> 
> He hand Ed a picture
> 
> ...



Ed takes the picture. _Huh, just some other kid. Although, if he's even half as smart as this one, he should be a problem._ 

"I'll keep an eye out for him." Ed takes the weapons and walks out of the room. He uses Sphere to check for the others.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed takes the picture. _Huh, just some other kid. Although, if he's even half as smart as this one, he should be a problem._
> 
> "I'll keep an eye out for him." Ed takes the weapons and walks out of the room. He uses Sphere to check for the others.



As Ed wanders the halls he encounters Terragon "Hey bitch, boss has some errands to run, follow me" He didn't leave any choice in the matter, as he grabs Ed by the back of the neck and drags him along anyway "Nice toys by the way"

Terragon drags Ed back to viper "Found One" "Damn it all what is the point of having servants if they are never around" responds Viper as he picks up his cellphone and calls Celus


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm admittedly we don't get a whole lot a requests for throwing weapons given how damn difficult they are to reuse. It really comes down to what side do you want. Quality or quantity?"



"Quality, definitely. I'm still mainly a melee combatant, so if a situation ever comes up where I do need a ranged weapon, I want it to count."




Zhen Chan said:


> As Ed wanders the halls he encounters Terragon "Hey bitch, boss has some errands to run, follow me" He didn't leave any choice in the matter, as he grabs Ed by the back of the neck and drags him along anyway "Nice toys by the way"
> 
> Terragon drags Ed back to viper "Found One" "Damn it all what is the point of having servants if they are never around" responds Viper as he picks up his cellphone and calls Celus



"Hmm? One moment, Giaus." Celus said, hearing his cellphone ring. "This is Celus; May the Five Gods bless you. How may I be of assistance?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Sparky finishes his victory piss he feels a crushing hand close on the back of his neck
> 
> "The fuck did you do to my cat you mangy mutt?" Sparky instantly recognizes it as the voice of Alexander



Sparky's nanite-infused collar connects to his brain, broadcasting his words aloud.  Sparky looks completely unapologetic as the words flow from his collar.

*"Gotta follow the laws of the wild!  Out here only the strong survive!  These are THE RULES OF NATURE!"*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Quality, definitely. I'm still mainly a melee combatant, so if a situation ever comes up where I do need a ranged weapon, I want it to count."


"Understandable. How about this. Xenoran Reaping Chakram. Its properties change with the time of day. When the sun is at its peak its destructive power it at its highest. When the moon is at its peak its stealth is unmatched. A man wouldn't even know he was hit till his head fell into his hands"





> "Hmm? One moment, Giaus." Celus said, hearing his cellphone ring. "This is Celus; May the Five Gods bless you. How may I be of assistance?"



"Celus I'm running some errands, meet me out I front of the main house. Bring sparky" *click*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky's nanite-infused collar connects to his brain, broadcasting his words aloud.  Sparky looks completely unapologetic as the words flow from his collar.
> 
> *"Gotta follow the laws of the wild!  Out here only the strong survive!  These are THE RULES OF NATURE!"*



"Rule of fucking nature?" Alexander shakes sparky so fast his grey world blends together "If you like fighting your gonna love what comes next. Fufufufufufufufufu"


"Master Alexander I'm sorry they just started fighting an-" Sparky didn't even see what made the poor servant's upper body explode into modern art upon the hallway wall. Alexander neither acknowledged what happened not broke stride as he half marched half swaggered to his room.

He took a set of spiral stairs to the roof where his personal megacopter was waiting for him "Time for an adventure mutt" he chided as he boarded


----------



## manidk (Feb 4, 2014)

_*"WE SHALL PREY ON THE WEAK SOULS, THUS THE WORLD WILL CONTINUE AS IT SHOULD!"*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"WE SHALL PREY ON THE WEAK SOULS, THUS THE WORLD WILL CONTINUE AS IT SHOULD!"*_



"Fufufufufufufufufu. You heard the mutt. TO THE FIGHT PITTS!" Alexander yells. The megacopter takes off smoothly, rapidly accelerating to the far ends of the layer. The fight pits. Hell for hounds.


----------



## manidk (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Fufufufufufufufufu. You heard the mutt. TO THE FIGHT PITTS!" Alexander yells. The megacopter takes off smoothly, rapidly accelerating to the far ends of the layer. The fight pits. Hell for hounds.



_*"I AM PREPARED!  FOR THE RULES OF NATURE APPLY TO ME AS WELL!"*_


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Understandable. How about this. Xenoran Reaping Chakram. Its properties change with the time of day. When the sun is at its peak its destructive power it at its highest. When the moon is at its peak its stealth is unmatched. A man wouldn't even know he was hit till his head fell into his hands"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"Yes, This will work quite nicely. Thank you, Giaus."



> "Celus I'm running some errands, meet me out I front of the main house. Bring sparky" *click*



"It seems that I am needed. I must excuse myself for now. Thank you again." Celus said with a bow of gratitude. He collected his new weapons and went in search of Sparky.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Yes, This will work quite nicely. Thank you, Giaus."
> 
> "It seems that I am needed. I must excuse myself for now. Thank you again." Celus said with a bow of gratitude. He collected his new weapons and went in search of Sparky.



Celus checked all of sparky's favorite spots and couldn't find the pooch. Eventually after asking around he finds out that Alexander has abducted sparky


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel creates a hollowed skin,not a full body,enhancing his speed he tag the goon ducks shotting the skin at them,at first contact with them the hollowed skin would explode into their skin,trying to create a wound on their skin where Kiel would corrupt using his nerves strings  their bodies taking control over them,if he not succed he pierces their skin not atacking their shells with his blood sword.



Kiel successfully takes out the goons, and was only shot in the face three times in exchange


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Celus checked all of sparky's favorite spots and couldn't find the pooch. Eventually after asking around he finds out that Alexander has abducted sparky



Celus whipped out his cell and called Viper.
"Lord Viper, it seems that Lord Alexander has abducted Master Sparky for killing his cat. I will require transportation to pursue them and retrieve Master Sparky so we may be off on your errand."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus whipped out his cell and called Viper.
> "Lord Viper, it seems that Lord Alexander has abducted Master Sparky for killing his cat. I will require transportation to pursue them and retrieve Master Sparky so we may be off on your errand."



A string of unbroken profanity crawled through the phone followed by a long sigh. "Just come, this takes priority."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel successfully takes out the goons, and was only shot in the face three times in exchange



Kiel regenerates his face and then while using his nerves strings within the goons he take the structure from their shells for his arsenal,he then continue his path to go away he use one of the goon to give Kira the document and as fast as possible he goes away from the place to the house of Genus,to avoid more combats Kiel create a hollowed minions to scout the place before going out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel regenerates his face and then while using his nerves strings within the goons he take the structure from their shells for his arsenal,he then continue his path to go away he use one of the goon to give Kira the document and as fast as possible he goes away from the place to the house of Genus,to avoid more combats Kiel create a hollowed minions to scout the place before going out.



Kiel arrives back as Viper and co and getting ready to leave


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A string of unbroken profanity crawled through the phone followed by a long sigh. "Just come, this takes priority."



"...Your will, Lord Viper." Celus said, worried for Sparky's safety. He headed over to where Viper was waiting.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel arrives back as Viper and co and getting ready to leave



Kiel bows and he see his master "Lord Viper,i took my time finishing my mission,i took of the head of a imperial and cometo show you the end of my job" Kiel shows P. Diddy head to his master


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

"Asses in seats let's go!" Terragon hustles Celus, Ed, and Kiel into the capsule. Viper closes the door and the capsule jerks into motion.

The ride is short. When the capsule stops viper hops to his feet and throws open the door "EVERYBODY OUT!"

Outside it is storming. A cold wind blows over unforgiving hills and seemingly echo the howls of the dead


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Asses in seats let's go!" Terragon hustles Celus, Ed, and Kiel into the capsule. Viper closes the door and the capsule jerks into motion.
> 
> The ride is short. When the capsule stops viper hops to his feet and throws open the door "EVERYBODY OUT!"
> 
> Outside it is storming. A cold wind blows over unforgiving hills and seemingly echo the howls of the dead



Celus used Seal and leapt out of the capsule, vigilant for any hostile attacks.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Asses in seats let's go!" Terragon hustles Celus, Ed, and Kiel into the capsule. Viper closes the door and the capsule jerks into motion.
> 
> The ride is short. When the capsule stops viper hops to his feet and throws open the door "EVERYBODY OUT!"
> 
> Outside it is storming. A cold wind blows over unforgiving hills and seemingly echo the howls of the dead



Ed sets up Sphere to sense for any movements and pulls out black crystals. Each of them turn into small insects, some flying, others burrowers, each of them connected to a thin black thread connected to Ed's arm. He sends them in all directions to scout ahead as he readied his equipment. "So, if I may ask, just what do these 'errands' entail, exactly?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Asses in seats let's go!" Terragon hustles Celus, Ed, and Kiel into the capsule. Viper closes the door and the capsule jerks into motion.
> 
> The ride is short. When the capsule stops viper hops to his feet and throws open the door "EVERYBODY OUT!"
> 
> Outside it is storming. A cold wind blows over unforgiving hills and seemingly echo the howls of the dead



Kiel goes out from the capsule he reinforces his body with his powers and for the storm he enhances his ears and vision with his dragon powers,he looks around and is in a defensive way for any surprise atack or hostility.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed sets up Sphere to sense for any movements and pulls out black crystals. Each of them turn into small insects, some flying, others burrowers, each of them connected to a thin black thread connected to Ed's arm. He sends them in all directions to scout ahead as he readied his equipment. "So, if I may ask, just what do these 'errands' entail, exactly?"



"We are journeying into the Halls of Saldus, Lord of Fists, in order to bring him into the fold, or failing that, receive his blessing. Be wary, the men who surround Saldus do it in hope of being acknowledged so that they may challenge him to his title of Lord of Fists. If they think it would benefit them to kill you they will."


With that Viper set off down the winding road, the storm grew more feirce the closer they came the hall. The doors to the hall were massive, 1000 feet tall and each 200 wide. The great gates were made of pure osmium and thicker than 10 men were tall. Viper inhaled deeply then exhaled as he pushed the mighty gates open, the muscles on his forearm bulging. As he held the gates open he looks back "In. Now"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

Celus quickly stepped through the doors.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus quickly stepped through the doors.



As celus steps inside he notices the decorum rese!bles that of a dojo. In fact everywhere he looks he could see muscular sweaty men either training or beating each other to a bloodly oblivion.

Except for one who caught his eye, he seems neither muscular nor sweaty. He seems to be loaf in about and a good deal older than a lot of the other men


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

The old man places the antique jar down carefully, then removes his glasses, buffing them against his vest.

He turns towards the newcomers, eyeing them shrewdly.



"Welcome, welcome."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 4, 2014)

Kiel steps through the doors and look with his eyes the place from the inside


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ed walks into the domain, taking notice of the dojo-like aesthetic and the leering old man in front of them. _The hell is this old guy?_ Ed looks around the the place, watching the fighters.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed walks into the domain, taking notice of the dojo-like aesthetic and the leering old man in front of them. _The hell is this old guy?_ Ed looks around the the place, watching the fighters.



As Ed thinks rude thoughts, a hand appears in front of him, chopping him in the forehead.



"You are careless! You come into dojo with weak stance like this?"

The old man kicks Ed in the leg, forcing him to one knee

"Your kung fu too weak! Like baby! Come back tomorrow and _maybe_ you not to waste Uncle's time!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> As Ed thinks rude thoughts, a hand appears in front of him, chopping him in the forehead.
> 
> "You are careless! You come into dojo with weak stance like this?"
> 
> ...



Ed quickly gets up after said kick. _Huh. That kind of hurt._ He sets up the basics (Rubear, Zero Point and Step) and says "I'm sorry, I don't believe I know who you are. Who are you exactly? The mentor of these guys?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man places the antique jar down carefully, then removes his glasses, buffing them against his vest.
> 
> He turns towards the newcomers, eyeing them shrewdly.
> 
> ...



Celus bowed to the old man. "Greetings, wise one. I am honored to be standing in your presence."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed quickly gets up after said kick. _Huh. That kind of hurt._ He sets up the basics (Rubear, Zero Point and Step) and says "I'm sorry, I don't believe I know who you are. Who are you exactly? The mentor of these guys?"



"Hmph! Uncle not teach Kung Fu. Mere student. But still people follow Uncle anyway."

He puts two fingers into his mouth and whistles loudly.

Two massive figures land on either side of Ed:



Hoeru (B7)


Loud-Mouth (B8)

"These two are my assistants, Hoeru, and Loud-mouth." The old man turns to the side, "Aaaah! I see you with young Master Viper! You and Hoeru have _much_ in common."

The husky man walks towards Ed, glancing periodically at Viper, before whispering to the gunman, "You have the same eyes as me."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus bowed to the old man. "Greetings, wise one. I am honored to be standing in your presence."



Uncle turns to Celus



"Indeed you _are_, young lady."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmph! Uncle not teach Kung Fu. Mere student. But still people follow Uncle anyway."
> 
> He puts two fingers into his mouth and whistles loudly.
> 
> ...



Ed looks at the mountain of a man and instinctively steps away from the pair. "Not that it's a, uh, pleasure to meet all of you, but I think we should probably accomplish the task we came here for."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed looks at the mountain of a man and instinctively steps away from the pair. "Not that it's a, uh, pleasure to meet all of you, but I think we should probably accomplish the task we came here for."



A massive, pudgy palm clamps down on Ed's shoulder.

"_Please._"

The other hand surreptitiously hands Ed a small slip of paper.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle turns to Celus
> 
> 
> 
> "Indeed you _are_, young lady."



"I am a man, honorable one." Celus said. His tone implied that this situation wasn't unfamiliar.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I am a man, honorable one." Celus said. His tone implied that this situation wasn't unfamiliar.





"You are very funny, young lady! Now where is your husband? It's odd for man to let woman out of kitchen, he must. _Need._ _Discipline!_"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A massive, pudgy palm clamps down on Ed's shoulder.
> 
> "_Please._"
> 
> The other hand surreptitiously hands Ed a small slip of paper.



"...Yeah, begging's not gonna win you any favors right now."

Ed slips away from the big one's grasp and backs away once more.

He pulls out a black crystal and keeps it in his hand, sending it up and around his arm. He decides to not open the paper in front of him, since he does not care nor want to know what is in it. Instead, he shows it to Smaugeometry, gauging his reaction.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

Ed trips, before being dragged back towards Hoeru by an unseen force.

"Oh! It seems you've fallen under Hoeru's _attraction_!"

The mat beneath the sumo-like figure visibly warps and begins to crater.

Hoeru blushes.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 4, 2014)

Kiel just watches everything while looking the place analysing it,he start walking into the place


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "You are very funny, young lady! Now where is your husband? It's odd for man to let woman out of kitchen, he must. _Need._ _Discipline!_"



"No, I assure you that I am male. Do you require proof?" Celus said, taking hold of his belt.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Ed trips, before being dragged back towards Hoeru by an unseen force.
> 
> "Oh! It seems you've fallen under Hoeru's _attraction_!"
> 
> ...



_...What I wouldn't give to have Robert's Key right now..._

Ed sits down on the floor in a mediating position, patiently waiting for their leader to do something. He also takes note of Kiel walking off.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel just watches everything while looking the place analysing it,he start walking into the place



Loud-mouth appears in front of Kiel, to his shock the man had made no sound in his approach.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "No, I assure you that I am male. Do you require proof?" Celus said, taking hold of his belt.





"Oho, then Uncle supposes that we must do _research_." The old man mutters, dragging out the last word.


P-X 12 said:


> _...What I wouldn't give to have Robert's Key right now..._
> 
> Ed sits down on the floor in a mediating position, patiently waiting for their leader to do something. He also takes note of Kiel walking off.



Hoeru begins trembling as his gaze continues shifting between Viper and Ed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Viper forms a steel whip and cracks it loudly. *"I Viper Genus request a audience with Saldus, Lord of Fists!"*

A purple blur lands on the floor in front of viper. "Lord Saldus is busy at the moment. I Red East (A10) will entertain you until Lord Saldus is ready."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

Uncle, Hoeru, and Loud-Mouth all kneel at Red East's arrival.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 4, 2014)

Kiel looked to the man,he changelled his master,he clenched his first but he was in stand by,unless his master said anything he would not disturb the fight


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper forms a steel whip and cracks it loudly. *"I Viper Genus request a audience with Saldus, Lord of Fists!"*
> 
> A purple blur lands on the floor in front of viper. "Lord Saldus is busy at the moment. I Red East (A10) will entertain you until Lord Saldus is ready."



"Ah Red East, I have heard of your exploits. How did your duel with Bone Cold go? I bet it was quite fierce."
"To be honest I found it disappointing. After a mere 83 days of fighting I broke his skull with my Sekiha Tenkyoken."
"Most impressive."
"Fufufufuf, yes. But alas I tire of conversation, come you must fulfill your obligation as a guest in the Hall of Saldus."
"Of course"

Red East led Viper to the back of the hall. Terragon followed.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

"Should we come as well, Lord Viper?" Celus asked.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"I AM PREPARED!  FOR THE RULES OF NATURE APPLY TO ME AS WELL!"*_



The Megacopter sets down on the edge of the layer. Alexander swaggers out and into an unremarkable building that reeked of death to sparky.

"Prince Alexander how are you?"
"Hey Skeeve, got a new one for the Pitt."
"Oh yeah, he a real scrapper? Think he makes it till the end?"
"Ha, no. Should be interesting though."

Alexander hurls Sparky down a chute. The frictionless chute puts glass to shame with its smoothness.

Sparky lands in a place that could only be considered hazardous


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 4, 2014)

Kiel looks around  and  find himself bored and then he remembers that mika-chan was not around not even when he was at genus house, he found himself curious he thinks "since master is fightning i will ask Ed" he walks to ed that seen to had a beating and ask "Ed do you know where mika-chan~ is?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Oho, then Uncle supposes that we must do _research_." The old man mutters, dragging out the last word.



Celus dropped his pants, revealing that devotion to the gods was good for more than your soul.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus dropped his pants, revealing that devotion to the gods was good for more than your soul.



Uncle was shocked

Never before had he seen a five headed snake. It was a hydra of legend.


----------



## manidk (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Megacopter sets down on the edge of the layer. Alexander swaggers out and into an unremarkable building that reeked of death to sparky.
> 
> "Prince Alexander how are you?"
> "Hey Skeeve, got a new one for the Pitt."
> ...



Sparky glances around, donning his basic robo armor.

_*"A FITTING BATTLEFIELD FOR THE PROCESS OF NATURAL SELECTION!"*_


----------



## TehChron (Feb 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus dropped his pants, revealing that devotion to the gods was good for more than your soul.



Uncle reaches down, swiftly tearing off the offending appendage

"Hmm. Excellent fake. Very believable." The man then holds it up

"Here, let me fix that." He places his hands together, then holds them out at his sides



"Yu Mo Guy Gwai Vay Bee Tao." A white flame ignites the lizard in his hands, then travels through the air onto Celus, cauterizing the wound instantly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky glances around, donning his basic robo armor.
> 
> _*"A FITTING BATTLEFIELD FOR THE PROCESS OF NATURAL SELECTION!"*_



An unseen announcer began to speak to unseen patrons

"Today we have a newcomer, a real killer. He will be running the gauntlet place your bets now!

First match Sparky vs Cujo!"

A overly large rottweiler drops out of a chute and lands across from sparky

A horn blares


----------



## manidk (Feb 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> An unseen announcer began to speak to unseen patrons
> 
> "Today we have a newcomer, a real killer. He will be running the gauntlet place your bets now!
> 
> ...



_*"LET US SEE IF YOU ARE MEANT TO SURVIVE, FELLOW CANINE!"*_

Sparky sets his Zero Point to 60% as he uses step to distance himself from Cujo, sending forth a large Barkwave covering half the stage towards the dog.

For good measure, he blasts a few tactically-placed throwing knives as well, cutting off retreat.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ed realized his dragon ring had been silent well after he showed him the paper. "_Eh Smaug? Smaugeometry? Goddammit, I just showed you a damn note, what happened?_" He looked into the paper.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"LET US SEE IF YOU ARE MEANT TO SURVIVE, FELLOW CANINE!"*_
> 
> Sparky sets his Zero Point to 60% as he uses step to distance himself from Cujo, sending forth a large Barkwave covering half the stage towards the dog.
> 
> For good measure, he blasts a few tactically-placed throwing knives as well, cutting off retreat.



Cujo is knocked on his side by the barkwave. He rises, even larger. His muscles had frown but his skin had not, and it split over his great form and jagged  mounds of bone began to protrude. His exposed calcified muscle smelled sickly sweet like new rot.

Cujo charges sparky, heavy paws cracking the stage as he went.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed realized his dragon ring had been silent well after he showed him the paper. "_Eh Smaug? Smaugeometry? Goddammit, I just showed you a damn note, what happened?_" He looked into the paper.



The paper is actually a photograph



Written in black ink near the bottom is the caption "Hoeru, Age 15"

Ed flips it to the back, on it is a single sentence in that same black writing

"Not even death is an escape"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cujo is knocked on his side by the barkwave. He rises, even larger. His muscles had frown but his skin had not, and it split over his great form and jagged  mounds of bone began to protrude. His exposed calcified muscle smelled sickly sweet like new rot.
> 
> Cujo charges sparky, heavy paws cracking the stage as he went.



Sparky uses Obfuscate in conjunction with Step to avoid the beast, scanning it for any weakness.

Finding a possible lead, he lunges at the monster from behind, releasing Seal at the last second and driving his chainsword tail into its back, aiming for the core.

Zero Point is still active.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky uses Obfuscate in conjunction with Step to avoid the beast, scanning it for any weakness.
> 
> Finding a possible lead, he lunges at the monster from behind, releasing Seal at the last second and driving his chainsword tail into its back, aiming for the core.
> 
> Zero Point is still active.



Cujo hold in pain and sparky digs his chainsaw into his back. Cujo responds with his own tail attack as his spiney prehentile tail grabs sparky by the neck and slams him through one of the statues cornering the stage


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The paper is actually a photograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...



........

_...Yeah, I got no clue what I was expecting._ Part of Ed picks up on a possible meaning of Hoeru's sentence. _Eh, I'll burn that bridge when the time comes._ He then resumes his meditating pose.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

Feeling ignored Kiel try approaching ed again "Ed,ed  did you saw mika-chan~" Kiel constantly asked the question


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 5, 2014)

"Hell if I know. She kind of just vanished from my sight a while ago. I just assumed one of the others was behind it." Ed turns to Celus and asks "You have any clue about that?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Hell if I know. She kind of just vanished from my sight a while ago. I just assumed one of the others was behind it." Ed turns to Celus and asks "You have any clue about that?"



Kiel looks puzzled "Vanished? And no one cares about?" Kiel goes to celus asking with ed "hey Celus did you saw mika-chan~?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks puzzled "Vanished? And no one cares about?" Kiel goes to celus asking with ed "hey Celus did you saw mika-chan~?"



Celus pulled up his pants as the divine powers of Senan restored his manhood. He sneered at Kiel.
"As if I would allow her legacy to be sullied by exchanging words with you, foul creature. But since she was one of her companions, I will at least inform you that she was slain. Now begone from my sight."


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cujo hold in pain and sparky digs his chainsaw into his back. Cujo responds with his own tail attack as his spiney prehentile tail grabs sparky by the neck and slams him through one of the statues cornering the stage



Sparky releases himself from Cujo's tail and rolls across the ground, recovering quickly.

Re-activating Obfuscate, he quickly uses Step to bound back at Cujo from behind, feinting at the last second to attack from the side instead.

He uses a powerful fart blast to increases his speed, digging his tail into the same wound as before and letting it rip.  For good measure, he launches several knives at Cujo's tail, with the hopes of pinning it down.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky releases himself from Cujo's tail and rolls across the ground, recovering quickly.
> 
> Re-activating Obfuscate, he quickly uses Step to bound back at Cujo from behind, feinting at the last second to attack from the side instead.
> 
> He uses a powerful fart blast to increases his speed, digging his tail into the same wound as before and letting it rip.  For good measure, he launches several knives at Cujo's tail, with the hopes of pinning it down.



As sparky feints cujo jumps straight up into the air, curling himself into a ball and spinning rapidly. He lands and the ball of spikes and muscle begins to chew up the stage


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As sparky feints cujo jumps straight up into the air, curling himself into a ball and spinning rapidly. He lands and the ball of spikes and muscle begins to chew up the stage



Sparky takes up a perch on top of one of the statues and uses a concentrated Obfuscate to make it seem like he is on the edge of the battlefield, at the same time attempting to make it seem like the arena is slightly longer than it should be behind his Obfuscate decoy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky takes up a perch on top of one of the statues and uses a concentrated Obfuscate to make it seem like he is on the edge of the battlefield, at the same time attempting to make it seem like the arena is slightly longer than it should be behind his Obfuscate decoy.



Using his whip like tail as a rudder cujo how's in on sparky's unique scent with his canine olfactory sense

The grinder ball charges sparky's statue


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Using his whip like tail as a rudder cujo how's in on sparky's unique scent with his canine olfactory sense
> 
> The grinder ball charges sparky's statue



Sparky is slightly saddened that his amusing plan didn't work, but goes to Plan B instantly.

A jetstream of urine is sprayed all over the arena, a good amount of Sparky's hair is released as well.

Sparky leaves another ObfuClone on top of the statue as his real body jumps to another one.

A small fart is left behind, for good measure.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus pulled up his pants as the divine powers of Senan restored his manhood. He sneered at Kiel.
> "As if I would allow her legacy to be sullied by exchanging words with you, foul creature. But since she was one of her companions, I will at least inform you that she was slain. Now begone from my sight."



Kiel look to Celus with blank eyes he moved a feet back trying to hold back but Kiel was already in rage.

In Kiel actions there was no instict or thinking,it was pure desire.

Before Celus could turn his back to Kiel he punched celus in the stomach in a way that even Kiel himself thought he would not able to do.

"*The fuck you say?*"

Before Celus being able to react Kiel says in his ears

"H*ehehe.... She would able to take it,you know? I do think she was more man than you because you wouldn't be able to face it,to take it! Don't say these words without thinking two times,the next time you will be not a man or woman anymore*"


Kiel with his clenched fists goes away from Celus and look with  his blank eyes through the place as he mind though "SHEWOULDTAKEIT!!!AHAHAHAHHA"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky fartblasts again at Cujo, shelving his chainswordtail and digging the electric end of his tail into the wound he opened earlier.  The tail is turned up to its maximum setting.
> 
> Zero Point and Sphere are set, Sparky is ready to react to any movement.



Cujo reactivate the grinderball, sparky is slammed into the ground thousands of times in a second before his chainsaw breaks off and he is  hurled into one of the 2 remaining statues. 
The grinderball advances on the downed sparky menacingly before it suddenly stops. The chainsaw is no longer visible but can be heard under cujo's great bulk. He steps forward but the step has no power, blood pours from his mouth and nostrils as he collapses to the ground

A horn blares and cheering is heard

"AND WE HAVE OUR WINNER FOLKS"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cujo reactivate the grinderball, sparky is slammed into the ground thousands of times in a second before his chainsaw breaks off and he is  hurled into one of the 2 remaining statues.
> The grinderball advances on the downed sparky menacingly before it suddenly stops. The chainsaw is no longer visible but can be heard under cujo's great bulk. He steps forward but the step has no power, blood pours from his mouth and nostrils as he collapses to the ground
> 
> A horn blares and cheering is heard
> ...



Shaken, Sparky hops over the the corpse, recovering the chainsaw and reattaching it to the mount on his back.

The stream of victory then pours out over the dead beast.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Shaken, Sparky hops over the the corpse, recovering the chainsaw and reattaching it to the mount on his back.
> 
> The stream of victory then pours out over the dead beast.



A portal opens in the middle of the stage. It smells of sadness.
A click sounds and the stage begins sinking into the lava.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A portal opens in the middle of the stage. It smells of sadness.
> A click sounds and the stage begins sinking into the lava.



Sparky quickly uses Step to blast through the portal, ready to fight on the other side.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky quickly uses Step to blast through the portal, ready to fight on the other side.



Sparky arrives in a cell. It is 10x10x10 and reeks of piss, sickness and sadness. Mournful howls drowned out pretty much every other sound as the portal behind him snaps close. Shutting off the only source of light.

"Hey, hey pup. Congrats on the win." The congratulations came from the next cell over.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky arrives in a cell. It is 10x10x10 and reeks of piss, sickness and sadness. Mournful howls drowned out pretty much every other sound as the portal behind him snaps close. Shutting off the only source of light.
> 
> "Hey, hey pup. Congrats on the win." The congratulations came from the next cell over.



_*"THANK YOU, FELLOW CONTESTANT."*_

Sparky's armor was reabsorbed into his collar, still speaking for him.

_*"WEAK BRANCHES OF THE TREE OF LIFE HAVE BEEN ELIMINATED."*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"THANK YOU, FELLOW CONTESTANT."*_
> 
> Sparky's armor was reabsorbed into his collar, still speaking for him.
> 
> _*"WEAK BRANCHES OF THE TREE OF LIFE HAVE BEEN ELIMINATED."*_



"No idea what your talking about pup. Sounds like your brains got scrambled out there."

Sparky moves closer in the darkness to investigate the voice. He makes out an old scarred dog missing an ear and an eye.



"My name is Petey but everyone calls me Ole Pete. What's your name?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "No idea what your talking about pup. Sounds like your brains got scrambled out there."
> 
> Sparky moves closer in the darkness to investigate the voice. He makes out an old scarred dog missing an ear and an eye.
> 
> ...



Sparky decides to communicate in his native tongue, having been a while since he's spoken to another of his own kind.

"Sparky is my name.  Honorable hound of Lord Viper, House of Genus.  I was drug here by that scoundrel Alexander after slaying his despicable cat."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky decides to communicate in his native tongue, having been a while since he's spoken to another of his own kind.
> 
> "Sparky is my name.  Honorable hound of Lord Viper, House of Genus.  I was drug here by that scoundrel Alexander after slaying his despicable cat."



"Oh a royal dog. This gonna be one hell of a drop in quality of life for you then. Well seeing as how your new I'm gonna give you three tip. Listen. Or don't. Your choice. 1. The food they give is putrid, but vitamin fortified. It will help you heal between matches. 2. Win but don't always win. The more you win the higher of the latter you go. At the top tier are some monster. True monsters. I learned that the hard way. Sometimes you gotta take a dive to stay alive. 3. Sleep. Sleep as long an as often as you can. Your gonna need your energy."

On that last one ole pete put his head on his paws and layed down


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus pulled up his pants as the divine powers of Senan restored his manhood. He sneered at Kiel.
> "As if I would allow her legacy to be sullied by exchanging words with you, foul creature. But since she was one of her companions, I will at least inform you that she was slain. Now begone from my sight."



On that note a homeless looking man was hurled from a fight. He crashed into celus with great force


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh a royal dog. This gonna be one hell of a drop in quality of life for you then. Well seeing as how your new I'm gonna give you three tip. Listen. Or don't. Your choice. 1. The food they give is putrid, but vitamin fortified. It will help you heal between matches. 2. Win but don't always win. The more you win the higher of the latter you go. At the top tier are some monster. True monsters. I learned that the hard way. Sometimes you gotta take a dive to stay alive. 3. Sleep. Sleep as long an as often as you can. Your gonna need your energy."
> 
> On that last one ole pete put his head on his paws and layed down



Sparky shrugged, or did the closest thing to shrugging a dog could do before scarfing down some food and going to sleep.

While sleeping, Kix's AI began seeing to repairs and alterations of Sparky's robo armor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky shrugged, or did the closest thing to shrugging a dog could do before scarfing down some food and going to sleep.
> 
> While sleeping, Kix's AI began seeing to repairs and alterations of Sparky's robo armor.



The food smelled like shit, looked like green oatmeal, and tasted like paint thinner. It burned all the way down.

As sparky slept he had dreams of freedom. Dream of frolicking with viper through herds of wild forest rodents


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel look to Celus with blank eyes he moved a feet back trying to hold back but Kiel was already in rage.
> 
> In Kiel actions there was no instict or thinking,it was pure desire.
> 
> ...



The powers of the Five Gods save for Caleb burned within Celus. In an instant he was back on his feet.
"And what would you know of her fate?" the priest spat. "What would you know of what she faced at the end? Where you there, to stand at her side and protect her. No, you were not. Your lukewarm claims of affection are an insult to Lady Mikata's memory. I will agree with you on one thing: she was certainly beeter thn I, and certainly better than _you_. She was the bearer of Hope, and remained strong even after being turned from jello into mortal flesh and blood." Celus spat onto the ground in disgust, but managed t restrain himself from making the first blow.




Zhen Chan said:


> On that note a homeless looking man was hurled from a fight. He crashed into celus with great force



"Ow! Who are you, sir?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The food smelled like shit, looked like green oatmeal, and tasted like paint thinner. It burned all the way down.
> 
> As sparky slept he had dreams of freedom. Dream of frolicking with viper through herds of wild forest rodents



A single tear rolled down Sparky's furry little face.

He resolved to win and free himself.  Lord Viper would be happy if he did that.

And that meant Jello.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ed just ignores the random homeless man and continues patiently waiting. _What the hell is taking them? I don't know how much longer this whole calm will last._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _This will have to do. Hopefully I'll get better at it as I go along. Not the best position to be in though for a fight, I really hope I'm making the right decision here._
> Ashley closes the armor, makes sure the closet is closed that contains his arms and legs along with the torso of a man and makes what he assumes is* a walk round around back to the broom closet* since the person was being routine and looks around on said round for details
> 
> _Luckily because of this armor killing him didn't make a mess._
> ...


Ashley thinks while observing on the walk around.
_Gee it sure would suck if there was some cosmic entity determining what I saw and felt. It would take forever for me to find out anything. Thankfully that isn't possible._


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The powers of the Five Gods save for Caleb burned within Celus. In an instant he was back on his feet.
> "And what would you know of her fate?" the priest spat. "What would you know of what she faced at the end? Where you there, to stand at her side and protect her. No, you were not. Your lukewarm claims of affection are an insult to Lady Mikata's memory. I will agree with you on one thing: she was certainly beeter thn I, and certainly better than _you_. She was the bearer of Hope, and remained strong even after being turned from jello into mortal flesh and blood." Celus spat onto the ground in disgust, but managed t restrain himself from making the first blow.



Kiel looks at Celus "*We also have a justice he is truly helpfull,bearer of hope or not it doesn't seem like it helped that much,it means nothing for me the words from your Gods from Justice and neither hope,i'm really hopeless and somehow survived for a long time,if you have justice or hope it means nothing to me,then were useless to make their holders alive,i must say i will show up despair,Celus when you die i will try to stay here and save my words i will devour every molecule from your body and erase it from existence and cage your soul wihtin myself where not even your God will be able to save you from the despair of being forever with me*"  

Kiel white hair changed to a black and his eyes became pure black,he completely changed.



Kiel laughs as he goes away.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks at Celus "*We also have a justice he is truly helpfull,bearer of hope or not it doesn't seem like it helped that much,it means nothing for me the words from your Gods from Justice and neither hope,i'm really hopeless and somehow survived for a long time,if you have justice or hope it means nothing to me,then were useless to make their holders alive,i must say i will show up despair,Celus when you die i will try to stay here and save my words i will devour every molecule from your body and erase it from existence and cage your soul wihtin myself where not even your God will be able to save you from the despair of being forever with me*"
> 
> Kiel white hair changed to a black and his eyes became pure black,he completely changed.
> 
> ...



"And when you die I'll burn your soul to ash, so that you may never sully this world with your presence again." Celus said, before walking away himself.

Now that they understood each other in the manner of true men, they could fight together without hinderance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks at Celus "*We also have a justice he is truly helpfull,bearer of hope or not it doesn't seem like it helped that much,it means nothing for me the words from your Gods from Justice and neither hope,i'm really hopeless and somehow survived for a long time,if you have justice or hope it means nothing to me,then were useless to make their holders alive,i must say i will show up despair,Celus when you die i will try to stay here and save my words i will devour every molecule from your body and erase it from existence and cage your soul wihtin myself where not even your God will be able to save you from the despair of being forever with me*"
> 
> Kiel white hair changed to a black and his eyes became pure black,he completely changed.
> 
> ...



[Youtube]mxay1y0Blv4[/youtube]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley thinks while observing on the walk around.
> _Gee it sure would suck if there was some cosmic entity determining what I saw and felt. It would take forever for me to find out anything. Thankfully that isn't possible._



Ashley walks down the dimmly lit corridor. The construction was spare but sturdy, everything was utilitarian. As he walked he noted the absence of doors. Or windows. Clearly this place was  want to withstand an assault. Solid walls. Solid ceiling. Solid floor. Solid.

Ashley reaches the end of the hallway and hooks a right, the only way to go, he is met with more grey sparseness.  On the right wall two guards in suits identical to his own stood flanking a doorway. They were maybe 20m meters from his current position


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley walks down the dimmly lit corridor. The construction was spare but sturdy, everything was utilitarian. As he walked he noted the absence of doors. Or windows. Clearly this place was  want to withstand an assault. Solid walls. Solid ceiling. Solid floor. Solid.
> 
> Ashley reaches the end of the hallway and hooks a right, the only way to go, he is met with more grey sparseness.  On the right wall two guards in suits identical to his own stood flanking a doorway. They were maybe 20m meters from his current position


So I'm dealing with a bunch of cripples. Guess I can paint them red.
Ashley stops in front of the guards for a moment and looks at them.
Any kind of reaction?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> A single tear rolled down Sparky's furry little face.
> 
> He resolved to win and free himself.  Lord Viper would be happy if he did that.
> 
> And that meant Jello.



Sparky always some time later. Stiff but healthy. There is natural light filtering through the grates in the hallway.

A large man in a something resembling a diving suit kicks the door to asparky's cage hard, startling him. "Exercise time mutt!" He opens the door to sparky's cage, dragging it with him as he walls backward. It interlocks with the cell across the hallway creating a barrier


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So I'm dealing with a bunch of cripples. Guess I can paint them red.
> Ashley stops in front of the guards for a moment and looks at them.
> Any kind of reaction?



One of the guards speaks "*bzzt* Something to report Joe?*bzzt*"
The reading on ashley's display is labeled Samuelson


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky always some time later. Stiff but healthy. There is natural light filtering through the grates in the hallway.
> 
> A large man in a something resembling a diving suit kicks the door to asparky's cage hard, startling him. "Exercise time mutt!" He opens the door to sparky's cage, dragging it with him as he walls backward. It interlocks with the cell across the hallway creating a barrier



Sparky cautiously leaves the cell, donning his armor.

Zero Point and Sphere are active as he scans the cell he now shares.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky cautiously leaves the cell, donning his armor.
> 
> Zero Point and Sphere are active as he scans the cell he now shares.



Sparky cautiously enters the hallway. To his right, the barrier. To hi left the remainder of the hall, which passes several cells and makes a blind left turn


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky cautiously enters the hallway. To his right, the barrier. To hi left the remainder of the hall, which passes several cells and makes a blind left turn



Sparky nuts up and walks down the hallway, showing no fear.

He glances into several cells as he passes them, scanning the prisoners within.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky nuts up and walks down the hallway, showing no fear.
> 
> He glances into several cells as he passes them, scanning the prisoners within.



Sparky scans the cages. Some dogs are sleeping, some are howling, some are barking aggressively. One in particular threw himself against the bars so hard as sparky passed the floor shook. The name above that cage said Judas.

Sparky took the blind turn and found himself at a stairwell. He went up and level and found himself at a locked door. On the door was a sign that said 'Contenders' to the right was another stairwell  so he ascended that too. As he did he looks back and could see through the small window in the door. The cages were much larger and included some amenities even. In the only cage he could see sparky spied the name on it and the beast in side.

"Mouse"


Sparky walks up the next set of stair and sees a similar set up, this time the door says champions. Sparky could smeel the food on the other side of the door. Smelled like and entire roast pig. His mouth watered.

 Again sparky ascended the stairs and looked back on the other side of the door was paradise. It looks exactly like the outside. It sure as hells smelled like it

Sparky considered breaking in until something walked by the door and made him reconsider. SomeTHING. No fucking way you could call it a dog.




Sparky reached the next level and saw another door, or rather a vault. All it said was 'Warning, Immediate Death past caution line."

The Vault wasn't near the stairs like the previous rooms, it was set a good 200 feet back. On the ground in luminous paint their was a line scarcely 15 feet from the stairs. Something hit the vault door. It sounded far, so far but the walls shook and buckled slightly. Concrete dust sprinkled down from the ceiling.

There was one set of stairs left.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> One of the guards speaks "*bzzt* Something to report Joe?*bzzt*"
> The reading on ashley's display is labeled Samuelson


Ashley still has seal,rubear at 50%, ashley decides that it's better to put everything else into zero point if he's going to be stuck in this clumsy thing.
_Where is it, where is it? ahah here?_
"*bzzzzzzzzt* *bzzzzzttt*"
A nice loud screeching buzzing noise greets him when he attempts to use it 

Ashley cringes a bit then touches his armored head with one hand and he tries again
_Gotta sell it a bit._

"*bzzzzzzzzt* *bzzzzzttt*"
_Crap, must have damaged the voice transceiver earlier with hot lancer or maybe I just don't know how to use it properly? Dammit now what, maybe they'll think it just broke on it's own and direct me out? If they don't..._

Ashley waits for hostile movements or words if there is any he'll simply kill them like that other guy, except hot lancer would be shot into the feathered parts in the back of their skulls at top speed the instant it was summoned with them unaware from the back.

If one of them dodged somehow he'd tackle one pinning him to the wall using the arms as braces to hold the other's arms back since he couldn't do anything fancy while hot lancer dove in into the back of the feathered part of the skull.

However if they are still friendly such a thing won't be attempted, he has to get to that guy stealthily above everything else, brute forcing it won't ever work out until after he kills him. Everything else is clean up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley still has seal,rubear at 50%, ashley decides that it's better to put everything else into zero point if he's going to be stuck in this clumsy thing.
> _Where is it, where is it? ahah here?_
> "*bzzzzzzzzt* *bzzzzzttt*"
> A nice loud screeching buzzing noise greets him when he attempts to use it
> ...


"*bzzt* Joe your transponder is on the frizz. Head down to the machine bay *bzzt*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "*bzzt* Joe your transponder is on the frizz. Head down to the machine bay *bzzt*"



Ashley nods his head and starts walking towards the door they are guarding
_Can't be guarding him, must be a passage to another area just two right? Dammit, I'm so lost here, if I only had more info than what I started with._
If they say anything about it being the wrong door/way he'll stop and act embarrassed(embarrassed as a tinsuit could act.) and move on his way in the other direction(the only direction he hasn't gone). Ashley is still on guard for what would be considered hostile movement however. But if it's anything like simply barring the way to the door he won't act on it.
If they don't say anything he will simply walk through.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley nods his head and starts walking towards the door they are guarding
> _Can't be guarding him, must be a passage to another area just two right? Dammit, I'm so lost here, if I only had more info than what I started with._
> If they say anything about it being the wrong door/way he'll stop and act embarrassed(embarrassed as a tinsuit could act.) and move on his way in the other direction(the only direction he hasn't gone). Ashley is still on guard for what would be considered hostile movement however. But if it's anything like simply barring the way to the door he won't act on it.
> If they don't say anything he will simply walk through.



Ashley tries to step through the doorway and is stopped "*bzzt* I said the machine bay *bzzt"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley tries to step through the doorway and is stopped "*bzzt* I said the machine bay *bzzt"


Ashley moves away and walks the only direction he hasn't gone yet, past the guards guarding the door.
_Ahh maybe he is through there? In that case I'll see what I can do later._ 
Ashley makes note of this place in his mind starting to make a mental map.

_Lets see what else is around here._
He looks around for more ways to get around


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley moves away and walks the only direction he hasn't gone yet, past the guards guarding the door.
> _Ahh maybe he is through there? In that case I'll see what I can do later._
> Ashley makes note of this place in his mind starting to make a mental map.
> 
> ...



As ashley walks straight ahead is a door labeled chow hall. There is a hallway to the right and a cubby to the left with vending machines and a microwave


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

Uncle turns towards Kiel, giving him a look over.

"You _very_ interesting. What is it you do?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky scans the cages. Some dogs are sleeping, some are howling, some are barking aggressively. One in particular threw himself against the bars so hard as sparky passed the floor shook. The name above that cage said Judas.
> 
> Sparky took the blind turn and found himself at a stairwell. He went up and level and found himself at a locked door. On the door was a sign that said 'Contenders' to the right was another stairwell  so he ascended that too. As he did he looks back and could see through the small window in the door. The cages were much larger and included some amenities even. In the only cage he could see sparky spied the name on it and the beast in side.
> 
> ...



Sparky thought about investigating, but decided not to.  Slight heatwaves radiating from the the ground past the caution line clued him in that temtping fate may not be a fantastic idea.

He ascended the stairs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As ashley walks straight ahead is a door labeled chow hall. There is a hallway to the right and a cubby to the left with vending machines and a microwave



_Hmm I thought security was tight around here, guess it just doesn't compare to the house in some ways._
Ashley walks over to the cubby and looks around in it for a moment acting as if he was deciding on something.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky thought about investigating, but decided not to.  Slight heatwaves radiating from the the ground past the caution line clued him in that temtping fate may not be a fantastic idea.
> 
> He ascended the stairs.


The stair seems to go up forever, until they suddenly didn't. Sparky found himself in an enclosing with trees and grass. Up above on catwalks were armed guards in similar suits to the one the man hand before.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Hmm I thought security was tight around here, guess it just doesn't compare to the house in some ways._
> Ashley walks over to the cubby and looks around in it for a moment acting as if he was deciding on something.



The vending machine is full of goodies and there is no money slot. Free goodies. A blinking light in the corner informs ashley he is being watched on cc cameras


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle turns towards Kiel, giving him a look over.
> 
> "You _very_ interesting. What is it you do?"



Kiel looks the old man "*What do you mean what i do? I'm a vassal*" Kiel smile and within the smile theres was obvious desire to kill,there was no need to tell anything to tell than this,actions were better than words the Old man started losing the air he was breathing as a demonstration of what Kiel "does"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Ow! Who are you, sir?"



"Didn't mean to do that. My bad. But that aside I'm Seth. Who are you?"

Seth uses his soul reading abilities to see what the House of Genus servants are like.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks the old man "*What do you mean what i do? I'm a vassal*" Kiel smile and within the smile theres was obvious desire to kill,there was no need to tell anything to tell than this,actions were better than words the Old man started losing the air he was breathing as a demonstration of what Kiel "does"



"Hmm? Interesting."

The Old Man walks forward, his gait completely casual.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The stair seems to go up forever, until they suddenly didn't. Sparky found himself in an enclosing with trees and grass. Up above on catwalks were armed guards in similar suits to the one the man hand before.



Sparky ignored the guards and began searching for small animals to terrorize.

He kept an eye out for threats, however.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky ignored the guards and began searching for small animals to terrorize.
> 
> He kept an eye out for threats, however.



For the next 20 mins sparky chases unusually fast rabbits

Then a horn sounds and the stairs reopen


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmm? Interesting."
> 
> The Old Man walks forward, his gait completely casual.



Kiel looks the man walking towards him casualy,he smiled again "*Hey,what do you think was the cause of the air you were breathing?*"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> For the next 20 mins sparky chases unusually fast rabbits
> 
> Then a horn sounds and the stairs reopen



Sparky regrets not catching a single rabbit, but vows to catch them all in the future.

He descends the stairs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky regrets not catching a single rabbit, but vows to catch them all in the future.
> 
> He descends the stairs.



Sparky returns to his cell and plops down

"Trippy ain't it? You see what I men by monsters at the top? Shits indogmane." Ole Pete asks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The vending machine is full of goodies and there is no money slot. Free goodies. A blinking light in the corner informs ashley he is being watched on cc cameras



_I see they are just starting to up security are they?
If I fail this that broom closet certainly won't be an option for anyone.
No doubt these machines have some kind of trick about them._
Ashley gives a brief glance at the goodies in the vending machine and just shakes his head as if he didn't feel like anything in there
_Nothing I would want being watched anyway, still plenty of energy from that dinner I ate._
He then leaves the cubby and skips going to the chow hall and proceeds to keep going past the cubby and chow hall
_I'll look at that area later if I can, the more info the better. Don't want to seem too suspicious with all of those cameras._
Ashley makes a note to try to spot any cameras without it being obvious while he mentally maps his way around.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks the man walking towards him casualy,he smiled again "*Hey,what do you think was the cause of the air you were breathing?*"


"Hoh? Old men don't breath that much. Almost dead as is."

He continues approaching, hands in the pockets of his vest as he looks over Kiel.

"You very sturdy, but malleable. Veryyyyy interesting."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hoh? Old men don't breath that much. Almost dead as is."
> 
> He continues approaching, hands in the pockets of his vest as he looks over Kiel.
> 
> "You very sturdy, but malleable. Veryyyyy interesting."



"*Oh,i see that makes sense,but you have good lung capacity,you know theres not much oxygen anymore you still want to get close to me?*"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky returns to his cell and plops down
> 
> "Trippy ain't it? You see what I men by monsters at the top? Shits indogmane." Ole Pete asks



"Aye, this is indeed a scary place.  I won't lie though, it has awoken the fighting spirit within me.  I will give it my all and face any enemies without fear or hesitation.  If I perish, then it just means that I am not strong enough for this world."

Sparky reabsorbs his armor and rests his chin on his paws, looking around for more food.

"So, Ol' Pete, was it?  What's your story?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*Oh,i see that makes sense,but you have good lung capacity,you know theres not much oxygen anymore you still want to get close to me?*"


Uncle reaches out, poking Kiel experimentally, "Uncle has trained long time. Maaaany skills. Cant tell difference."

He leans forward, staring, "What exactly _are_ you?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle reaches out, poking Kiel experimentally, "Uncle has trained long time. Maaaany skills. Cant tell difference."
> 
> He leans forward, staring, "What exactly _are_ you?"



Kiel laughs against the question "*I'd like to know this myself,in fact i wonder  that i'm a hopeless existence and thats all*" Kiel did not move a inch and neither moved his eyes from the old man in his front


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel laughs against the question "*I'd like to know this myself,in fact i wonder  that i'm a hopeless existence and thats all*" Kiel did not move a inch and neither moved his eyes from the old man in his front



"Hmmm..." The old man goes, raising his hand to his chin, eyes narrowed in thought.

"Then we must do _research._ What else you do?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Aye, this is indeed a scary place.  I won't lie though, it has awoken the fighting spirit within me.  I will give it my all and face any enemies without fear or hesitation.  If I perish, then it just means that I am not strong enough for this world."
> 
> Sparky reabsorbs his armor and rests his chin on his paws, looking around for more food.
> 
> "So, Ol' Pete, was it?  What's your story?"



Ole Pete sighs. "Once upon a time I was a gaurd dog. My charge was the sweetest little girl you ever did saw by the name of Vanessa. I was with here from the time she could walk. I loved that girl. One day at the market she is playing with her ball. It lands in a dirty puddle and splashes muck on this minor nobleman. Being a child she didn't know the protocols and  ignored him. He didn't like that. He ordered his goons to kill her for the offense. Like hell I was gonna let that happen. I bit their fingers off and ate his face. A couple weeks later their is a knock on the door. I was in the baclyard at the. Something don't smell right so I walk around front and, Boom,  the house bursts into flames. I could hear them screaming. I could smell their flesh cooking. I couldn't save them. I couldnt save Vanessa. So I did the next best thing, I avenged her. I tracked down the scent of the accelerate and it lead me straight to the nobleman's house. I snuck past the guards real quiet like. Found him sleeping in his bed. I ate his feet and his hands then made him watch while I mauled his wife and kids to death. Then I closed my mouth over his throat and slowly crushed the life out of him. After that the gaurds came, I was detained, and a scumbag bought me user the table. Better than getting put down I suppose. Said scumbag dropped me off here. 5 years ago."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmmm..." The old man goes, raising his hand to his chin, eyes narrowed in thought.
> 
> "Then we must do _research._ What else you do?"



Kiel put his hand in his lips wondering "*What  else i supossed to do?*" he then moved and pointed his finger to the old man "*i'm still wondering*" Kiel finger started to bleed and the blood moved near the old man.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel put his hand in his lips wondering "*What  else i supossed to do?*" he then moved and pointed his finger to the old man "*i'm still wondering*" Kiel finger started to bleed and the blood moved near the old man.



The old man withdraws a magnifying glass and stares at it intently.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ole Pete sighs. "Once upon a time I was a gaurd dog. My charge was the sweetest little girl you ever did saw by the name of Vanessa. I was with here from the time she could walk. I loved that girl. One day at the market she is playing with her ball. It lands in a dirty puddle and splashes muck on this minor nobleman. Being a child she didn't know the protocols and  ignored him. He didn't like that. He ordered his goons to kill her for the offense. Like hell I was gonna let that happen. I bit their fingers off and ate his face. A couple weeks later their is a knock on the door. I was in the baclyard at the. Something don't smell right so I walk around front and, Boom,  the house bursts into flames. I could hear them screaming. I could smell their flesh cooking. I couldn't save them. I couldnt save Vanessa. So I did the next best thing, I avenged her. I tracked down the scent of the accelerate and it lead me straight to the nobleman's house. I snuck past the guards real quiet like. Found him sleeping in his bed. I ate his feet and his hands then made him watch while I mauled his wife and kids to death. Then I closed my mouth over his throat and slowly crushed the life out of him. After that the gaurds came, I was detained, and a scumbag bought me user the table. Better than getting put down I suppose. Said scumbag dropped me off here. 5 years ago."



"Hm, quite a sad story.  Ever tried to escape, then?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Hm, quite a sad story.  Ever tried to escape, then?"



"Of course. Everybody tries to escape. But in the 5 years I've been here I've never seen one succeed. Only way out is in a pine box. Unless... Nah its crazy."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man withdraws a magnifying glass and stares at it intently.



The blood started "dying" falling into the ground "*Why bother so much  about what i'm able to do?*"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Of course. Everybody tries to escape. But in the 5 years I've been here I've never seen one succeed. Only way out is in a pine box. Unless... Nah its crazy."



Sparky lifts his head attentively.

"...Go on..."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> The blood started "dying" falling into the ground "*Why bother so much  about what i'm able to do?*"



"You very interesting! Interesting things _very important_."

The old man looks up, magnifying glass held up against Kiels face, "Uncle very interested."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "You very interesting! Interesting things _very important_."
> 
> The old man looks up, magnifying glass held up against Kiels face, "Uncle very interested."



Kiel smile once again,the blood in the ground start moving again quickly moving to the Old man body.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel smile once again,the blood in the ground start moving again quickly moving to the Old man body.


"Hmmm," Uncle continues observing Kiels body, poking and prodding it while apparently oblivious to the blood on the ground.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky lifts his head attentively.
> 
> "...Go on..."



"Well... You remember that vault upstairs? The one over the champion room? Well inside is the *REAL* champ. He's never lost a fight, never even been close. But he is dangerous. Too dangerous, so they keep him locked up away from all the other fighters. Can't have him killing all the cash cows, it is bad for business. Well when he fights they bring him in through a portal, but due to his  weight' the portal is very unstable and fractures. Sometimes you can see other places through the fractures. Smell them. Taste the air, if only for a moment. That is the way out."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmmm," Uncle continues observing Kiels body, poking and prodding it while apparently oblivious to the blood on the ground.



"*Don't poke me that much*" the blood start entering the veings from the old man.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*Don't poke me that much*" the blood start entering the veings from the old man.



"Hmmm...multiple kinds of flesh...nanites! Is most interesting!"

The old man continues to ignore him.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Well... You remember that vault upstairs? The one over the champion room? Well inside is the *REAL* champ. He's never lost a fight, never even been close. But he is dangerous. Too dangerous, so they keep him locked up away from all the other fighters. Can't have him killing all the cash cows, it is bad for business. Well when he fights they bring him in through a portal, but due to his  weight' the portal is very unstable and fractures. Sometimes you can see other places through the fractures. Smell them. Taste the air, if only for a moment. That is the way out."



"Very interesting...  But to do that, you'd have to get close to him, correct?  Certain clues tell me that that might be a most grave error."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Very interesting...  But to do that, you'd have to get close to him, correct?  Certain clues tell me that that might be a most grave error."



"This is all a theory of course. Its impossible. Your have to thread the needle. Go through before he gets too far in but not before the cracks appear. You'd have a hundredth of a second. Less even. Its nice to dream though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _I see they are just starting to up security are they?
> If I fail this that broom closet certainly won't be an option for anyone.
> No doubt these machines have some kind of trick about them._
> Ashley gives a brief glance at the goodies in the vending machine and just shakes his head as if he didn't feel like anything in there
> ...


_One has to wonder if these men know if that they are simply sacrifices to the war. That even if they survive they won't be able to climb the ladder._
Ashley continues down the grey halls until he spots something


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmmm...multiple kinds of flesh...nanites! Is most interesting!"
> 
> The old man continues to ignore him.



Kiel smilse fades away "*You dont taste very good...*" at the same time the leg from the Old man started to degenerate,the blood was just like a parasite and instantly started to devour anything there.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "This is all a theory of course. Its impossible. Your have to thread the needle. Go through before he gets too far in but not before the cracks appear. You'd have a hundredth of a second. Less even. Its nice to dream though."



"Hm.  Sometimes the faint light of hope is all we need to keep going, my friend."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _One has to wonder if these men know if that they are simply sacrifices to the war. That even if they survive they won't be able to climb the ladder._
> Ashley continues down the grey halls until he spots something



 On ashley's right is a bathroom on the left a barrack. Straight ahead the hall way comes to a pair of double door embedded in the wall and makes a right turn.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel smilse fades away "*You dont taste very good...*" at the same time the leg from the Old man started to degenerate,the blood was just like a parasite and instantly started to devour anything there.


The muscles in the old mans legs twitch, and a powerful force ejects the blood through the entrance wound.

"Hmm?" His attention drifts away towards Kiel, towards the blood, where he looks down on it with the lense.

"_Most_ interesting."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Hm.  Sometimes the faint light of hope is all we need to keep going, my friend."



"Friend huh? Well as your friend it is my duty to keep you from trying something too foolhardy. How do you plan on getting a fight with Fenrir? At minimum you'd need 50 fights. That's a rough path. Its not like they have you on victory road or anything. Not like that one over there. " he points his snout at Judas


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Friend huh? Well as your friend it is my duty to keep you from trying something too foolhardy. How do you plan on getting a fight with Fenrir? At minimum you'd need 50 fights. That's a rough path. Its not like they have you on victory road or anything. Not like that one over there. " he points his snout at Judas



"Do explain this 'Victory Road' for me.  What makes Judas over there so special?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Do explain this 'Victory Road' for me.  What makes Judas over there so special?"



"If the crowd really likes a dog they put him on the fast track so they can make as much money off him as possible. Victory Road. If you were fast tracked you could earn a fight much quicker. Little as three or four fights depends on how hot a commodity you are. Judas over there finished his last opponent in 15 seconds as an 8 to 1 underdog. Crowd went berserk."


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "If the crowd really likes a dog they put him on the fast track so they can make as much money off him as possible. Victory Road. If you were fast tracked you could earn a fight much quicker. Little as three or four fights depends on how hot a commodity you are. Judas over there finished his last opponent in 15 seconds as an 8 to 1 underdog. Crowd went berserk."



"Interesting, very interesting indeed...  Say, how strong is that Judas?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> On ashley's right is a bathroom on the left a barrack. Straight ahead the hall way comes to a pair of double door embedded in the wall and makes a right turn.



_Barracks? Might be a good idea to look there later._
Ashley continues on down the hall then looks at the double doors directly and down the right turn.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The muscles in the old mans legs twitch, and a powerful force ejects the blood through the entrance wound.
> 
> "Hmm?" His attention drifts away towards Kiel, towards the blood, where he looks down on it with the lense.
> 
> "_Most_ interesting."



"*My sons.... Them were alive you know...*" Kiel try touching the old man in his torso.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*My sons.... Them were alive you know...*" Kiel try touching the old man in his torso.



Robert's ghost watches from a faraway plane, eating popcorn with a bewildered look on his face.

"How the fuck, seriously?"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2014)

"WHO WOULD BREED WITH HIM?!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Interesting, very interesting indeed...  Say, how strong is that Judas?"



"Dunno, he's new. All I know is I wouldn't want to fight him."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's ghost watches from a faraway plane, eating popcorn with a bewildered look on his face.
> 
> "How the fuck, seriously?"


Some popcorn disappears and some crunching sounds are heard next to him
It's a clone of Takime.
*"He'll make a good lover once he dies."*


Sabl?s said:


> "WHO WOULD BREED WITH HIM?!"



The original Takime whose currently having sex next to Aeronith simply raises her eyebrows as if it was rhetorical.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*My sons.... Them were alive you know...*" Kiel try touching the old man in his torso.



The old man tilts his head towards Kiel curiously, the magnify glass catching the light at such an angle that the blood on the ground is instantly burned away.

"Your blood is your children? _Most_ interesting!" He stands up, looking at Kiel anew, "How do you breed?" His other hand is holding a wooden popsicle stick, clearly moving it towards Kiel's mouth in the same manner as a curious doctor would.

"What _else_ are you capable of, hmm?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man tilts his head towards Kiel curiously, the magnify glass catching the light at such an angle that the blood on the ground is instantly burned away.
> 
> "Your blood is your children? _Most_ interesting!" He stands up, looking at Kiel anew, "How do you breed?" His other hand is holding a wooden popsicle stick, clearly moving it towards Kiel's mouth in the same manner as a curious doctor would.
> 
> "What _else_ are you capable of, hmm?"



Kiel looks to the leg where the old man ejected the blood "*My sons,once again alive*" Kiel blood was no more than the liquid that carried the true horror,inside of the blood there was cells that was highy infectious,it purpouse were to kill/devour all organic matter when it enters in inside the veins of the taget it corrupted the cells from the Old man,his blood and his skin "*If i tell you,you will get so disturbed that you would let my sons kill you only to forget about what you gonna hear*" Kiel start laughing.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's ghost watches from a faraway plane, eating popcorn with a bewildered look on his face.
> 
> "How the fuck, seriously?"





Sabl?s said:


> "WHO WOULD BREED WITH HIM?!"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Some popcorn disappears and some crunching sounds are heard next to him
> It's a clone of Takime.
> *"He'll make a good lover once he dies."*
> 
> ...



Wrasse steals more of Robert's popcorn, cackling madly while he ate. It was a good thing ghosts couldn't choke.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Barracks? Might be a good idea to look there later._
> Ashley continues on down the hall then looks at the double doors directly and down the right turn.



Through the double doors ashley could see machinery, to the right a few more rooms down the hall way


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Didn't mean to do that. My bad. But that aside I'm Seth. Who are you?"
> 
> Seth uses his soul reading abilities to see what the House of Genus servants are like.



"My name is Celus, Priest of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. It is a  pleasure to make your acquaintance, Seth. Would you like to hear of Their word?" Celus said.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "My name is Celus, Priest of the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. It is a  pleasure to make your acquaintance, Seth. Would you like to hear of Their word?" Celus said.



"Likewise"

"I'd rather not, as I'm not much of a religious man."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to the leg where the old man ejected the blood "*My sons,once again alive*" Kiel blood was no more than the liquid that carried the true horror,inside of the blood there was cells that was highy infectious,it purpouse were to kill/devour all organic matter when it enters in inside the veins of the taget it corrupted the cells from the Old man,his blood and his skin "*If i tell you,you will get so disturbed that you would let my sons kill you only to forget about what you gonna hear*" Kiel start laughing.



The Old Man begins laughing as well, before turning serious and chopping Kiel in the forehead.



"Uncle is old man! After Hoeru there is _nooothing_ that can surprise Uncle anymore!"

Kiel's virus attempts to infect the old man's cells but finds that their cellular walls are incredibly leathery and resistant to infection. His immune system arrives and begins dispatching the invaders with the cellular equivalent of absurdly exaggerated martial arts.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Likewise"
> 
> "I'd rather not, as I'm not much of a religious man."



"But what of the fate of your soul, and the souls of all other? Have you no desire to seek salvation and utopia for yourself and all others?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Old Man begins laughing as well, before turning serious and chopping Kiel in the forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"*Thats no good*" Kiel laugh,the infection did not stop even with the high immunologic system from the Old man "*I myself have a high resistence against things like that,you will not get ride of it easly*"  The corruption started discharging eletrictiy through the infected area and by doing so it  also forcefully stoped the capacity of the brain to know what was happening in the infected area  like it was perfect fine,the corruption already had contact with the skin and blood form the old man,it  transmited to his brain that it was all good there. The corruption start to swarm th Old man leg "*You sure underestimate me*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Through the double doors ashley could see machinery, to the right a few more rooms down the hall way



_That's it no doubt. I would likely be given away the instant I decided to go to such a place though. On the other hand I can't run around with this thing broken forever and if I was caught near it with a broken one... I might have to take the risk. Luckily it was broken with those guys that seemed familiar with Joe.

If they decide to open it up I'll just have to revert before they do so and make sure these connections are in the right place for a human body beforehand(not so lucky for my detached arms and legs). No doubt it'll be painful as hell, thankfully I have AB blood so it might not effect it too badly compatibility wise hopefully. Would more than likely kill me. Whatever happens I must not scream. If I'm lucky they would fix me,lucky if they just fix the chip despite my condition so they close it and I can transform again,lucky if the chip doesn't require that, unlucky if they leave me to die or just kill me._
Ashley is lost in thought for a few moments adjusting the connections into his body where he remembers them being in the poor man so they will be ready when he reverts.
I guess I'll take the chance. Will get to see how things work. Just act normally, have to hope Joe is as average as his name sounds.
Ashley goes into the place full of machinery foolishly


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*Thats no good*" Kiel laugh,the infection did not stop even with the high immunologic system from the Old man "*I myself have a high resistence against things like that,you will not get ride of it easly*"  The corruption started discharging eletrictiy through the infected area and by doing so it  also forcefully stoped the capacity of the brain to know what was happening in the infected area  like it was perfect fine,the corruption already had contact with the skin and blood form the old man,it  transmited to his brain that it was all good there. The corruption start to swarm th Old man leg "*You're sure underestimate me*"



"Hmm? You said you did something?"



"Uncle flush it out."

The Old Man's body suffuses with a sudden energy. All evidence of infection and the infection itself vanish without a trace.

"Old man have many tricks!" The old man chops Kiel in the forehead again, "Make sure to remember that!"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "But what of the fate of your soul, and the souls of all other? Have you no desire to seek salvation and utopia for yourself and all others?"



"I'm already aware of what my fate has in store. I also have no desire to know the fate of another soul. The only person who can redeem yourself is yourself.  And a true utopia cannot be achieved with demons and various other evils running a mock. The closest thing there is to that would be understanding yourself and not falling to the temptations of evil."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmm? You said you did something?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiel smile once more and then open his eyes "*You would be able to take it*" Kiel laugh, "*next time my sons will not get ride that easly*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _That's it no doubt. I would likely be given away the instant I decided to go to such a place though. On the other hand I can't run around with this thing broken forever and if I was caught near it with a broken one... I might have to take the risk. Luckily it was broken with those guys that seemed familiar with Joe.
> 
> If they decide to open it up I'll just have to revert before they do so and make sure these connections are in the right place for a human body beforehand(not so lucky for my detached arms and legs). No doubt it'll be painful as hell, thankfully I have AB blood so it might not effect it too badly compatibility wise hopefully. Would more than likely kill me. Whatever happens I must not scream. If I'm lucky they would fix me,lucky if they just fix the chip despite my condition so they close it and I can transform again,lucky if the chip doesn't require that, unlucky if they leave me to die or just kill me._
> Ashley is lost in thought for a few moments adjusting the connections into his body where he remembers them being in the poor man so they will be ready when he reverts.
> ...


Ashley enters the machine bay. It is quiet, the machinists and technicians much be on lunch. Or sleeping. Ashley walks around for a bit before he spys a guy in overalls, watching TV with a grip trainer in hand.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel smile once more and then open his eyes "*You would be able to take it*" Kiel laugh, "*next time my sons will not get ride that easly*"





"IIIIYAAAH! JUST ANSWER UNCLE'S QUESTION ALREADY!"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's ghost watches from a faraway plane, eating popcorn with a bewildered look on his face.
> 
> "How the fuck, seriously?"





Sabl?s said:


> "WHO WOULD BREED WITH HIM?!"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Some popcorn disappears and some crunching sounds are heard next to him
> It's a clone of Takime.
> *"He'll make a good lover once he dies."*
> 
> ...





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse steals more of Robert's popcorn, cackling madly while he ate. It was a good thing ghosts couldn't choke.



Robert shakes his head.

It seemed he wasn't the only one that enjoyed voyeurism and popcorn.



Zhen Chan said:


> "Dunno, he's new. All I know is I wouldn't want to fight him."



Sparky scans Ol' Pete the best he can.

"Pardon my saying this, but that doesn't exactly impress me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "IIIIYAAAH! JUST ANSWER UNCLE'S QUESTION ALREADY!"




Kiel laugh again "*You wanted to know how i breed right? Think about it like i'm a woman and man at same time,and think the blood as the liquid that i transmit parasites with more efficienciy,you can think of  the blood that you let enter inside of you as the same liquid that a man has to put inside of a woman to breed with her,got it?"* Kiel looks blank at the old man as he completely losed to something insde of him


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert scans Ol' Pete the best he can.
> 
> "Pardon my saying this, but that doesn't exactly impress me."



Pete yawns and rolls on his side "Heard that before. I'm still here, they aren't."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley enters the machine bay. It is quiet, the machinists and technicians much be on lunch. Or sleeping. Ashley walks around for a bit before he spys a guy in overalls, watching TV with a grip trainer in hand.


Ashley walks behind him
_Just one guy? Maybe I shouldn't revert in that case... I doubt one man could give me the treatment necessary could he? Of course I could be misjudging. Might not even ask questions if I don't._
Ashley talks from behind, he needs to judge his character first before he decides on something that drastic and if he even needs to open the armor
"*Btzzzzzzt* *Btzzzzzzt*"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Pete yawns and rolls on his side "Heard that before. I'm still here, they aren't."



"There is no pride to be found in running away.  The Rules of Nature dictate that only the strongest survive.  Strength can only be decided in a test of might."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I'm already aware of what my fate has in store. I also have no desire to know the fate of another soul. The only person who can redeem yourself is yourself.  And a true utopia cannot be achieved with demons and various other evils running a mock. The closest thing there is to that would be understanding yourself and not falling to the temptations of evil."



"Yes!" Celus said, grabbing Seth and shaking him excitedly. "You understand!To achieve a perfect, beautiful world, the ugliness of evil must be first purged! To fight ugliness, one must learn o become beautiful from within! You understand! We were meant to fight together, for the utopia They envisioned! Come, you must let me preach to you of Them!"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel laugh again "*You wanted to know how i breed right? Think about it like i'm a woman and man at same time,and think the blood as the liquid that i transmit parasites with more efficienciy,you can think of  the blood that you let enter inside of you as the same liquid that a man has to put inside of a woman to breed with her,got it?"* Kiel looks blank at the old man as he completely losed to something insde of him





"Uncle unimpressed."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "There is no pride to be found in running away.  The Rules of Nature dictate that only the strongest survive.  Strength can only be decided in a test of might."



"Hope you mean that. Smells like your second fights coming."

A portal opens in Sparky's cell


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel laugh again "*You wanted to know how i breed right? Think about it like i'm a woman and man at same time,and think the blood as the liquid that i transmit parasites with more efficienciy,you can think of  the blood that you let enter inside of you as the same liquid that a man has to put inside of a woman to breed with her,got it?"* Kiel looks blank at the old man as he completely losed to something insde of him



*"<3 Most definitely, sounds like you should try him Aerith <3"*


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel laugh again "*You wanted to know how i breed right? Think about it like i'm a woman and man at same time,and think the blood as the liquid that i transmit parasites with more efficienciy,you can think of  the blood that you let enter inside of you as the same liquid that a man has to put inside of a woman to breed with her,got it?"* Kiel looks blank at the old man as he completely losed to something insde of him



In some far off, distant place, Gas Bill finishes stealing Robert's popcorn before slowly removing his sunglasses.

"Glad I never let the fucker anywhere near me with that shit going on."


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hope you mean that. Smells like your second fights coming."
> 
> A portal opens in Sparky's cell



Sparky ponders how Pete was able to smell before a portal appeared, but decided against it.

He scarfs down the rest of his food before donning his repaired armor and exiting the portal, ready for battle.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel laugh again "*You wanted to know how i breed right? Think about it like i'm a woman and man at same time,and think the blood as the liquid that i transmit parasites with more efficienciy,you can think of  the blood that you let enter inside of you as the same liquid that a man has to put inside of a woman to breed with her,got it?"* Kiel looks blank at the old man as he completely losed to something insde of him



Wrasse starts laughing even harder, and steals the entire bag of popcorn from the numb and stunned Robert.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ed's reaction to said explanation was a calm "Huh, is that so?" 

His inner reaction, however... 

[YOUTUBE]0XhN3NsLmDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel laugh again "*You wanted to know how i breed right? Think about it like i'm a woman and man at same time,and think the blood as the liquid that i transmit parasites with more efficienciy,you can think of  the blood that you let enter inside of you as the same liquid that a man has to put inside of a woman to breed with her,got it?"* Kiel looks blank at the old man as he completely losed to something insde of him



"Thank you, Based Monty." Aeron said having dodged the bullet of the century



> "<3 Most definitely, sounds like you should try him Aerith <3"



"Currently male last I checked so I'll pass thanks."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Yes!" Celus said, grabbing Seth and shaking him excitedly. "You understand!To achieve a perfect, beautiful world, the ugliness of evil must be first purged! To fight ugliness, one must learn o become beautiful from within! You understand! We were meant to fight together, for the utopia They envisioned! Come, you must let me preach to you of Them!"



"Well I'm glad we agree in the aspect that not becoming evil within is the key to becoming good and defeating the evil within the world. But as I said before, I don't believe in higher powers dictating your fate planning out every move of your life, but that we ourselves do. I also have my own goals on my plate to worry about the plans of your gods. But seeing as how you appear to be a herald of your gods and against demons it appears that our objectives..._intersect_ if you will. So fighting together is definitely within the realm of possibilities."

"I have actually never heard of your gods of immaculate perfection and they have stroked my curiosity. So I do not mind hearing about them. But that's to extent of what I will do, hear about them. I would appreciate it if you did not attempt to convert me to your religion."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky ponders how Pete was able to smell before a portal appeared, but decided against it.
> 
> He scarfs down the rest of his food before donning his repaired armor and exiting the portal, ready for battle.



Sparky steps through the portal




another portal opens across the way




An unseen announcer spoke from above


"THE NEW COMER SPARKY VS THE QUICK RISER BAUSER. LOCK IN YOUR BETS"

*HORN*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Thank you, Based Monty." Aeron said having dodged the bullet of the century


*"You do know he healed me before I gave you my gift right?"*


> "Currently male last I checked so I'll pass thanks."


Takime touches  Aeron on his shoulder, soul still scarred he shivers.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley walks behind him
> _Just one guy? Maybe I shouldn't revert in that case... I doubt one man could give me the treatment necessary could he? Of course I could be misjudging. Might not even ask questions if I don't._
> Ashley talks from behind, he needs to judge his character first before he decides on something that drastic and if he even needs to open the armor
> "*Btzzzzzzt* *Btzzzzzzt*"


_..._
"*Btzzzzzzzzzzt*"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _..._
> "*Btzzzzzzzzzzt*"



The man continues to watch TV and squeeze his grip trainer


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Well I'm glad we agree in the aspect that not becoming evil within is the key to becoming good and defeating the evil within the world. But as I said before, I don't believe in higher powers dictating your fate planning out every move of your life, but that we ourselves do. I also have my own goals on my plate to worry about the plans of your gods. But seeing as how you appear to be a herald of your gods and against demons it appears that our objectives..._intersect_ if you will. So fighting together is definitely within the realm of possibilities."
> 
> "I have actually never heard of your gods of immaculate perfection and they have stroked my curiosity. So I do not mind hearing about them. But that's to extent of what I will do, hear about them. I would appreciate it if you did not attempt to convert me to your religion."



"Very well. In the end, should you follow Their ideals, you serve them regardless of whether you pay homage to Them or not. So I shall name you my brother, and They shall be your allies.
"But, to continue, I shall tell you of Them. Perhaps you shall change your mind..." Celus told Seth all about the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection, from their desire to heal the imperfections wrought in creation, to the need to purge the ugliness of evil and encourage the beauty of good to achieve the utopia the world was meant to be.


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse starts laughing even harder, and steals the entire bag of popcorn from the numb and stunned Robert.



Robert shivers and gets up to make another bag.  



Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky steps through the portal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not wasting any time, Sparky activates Rubear and Zero Point and fartblasts himself straight that his enemy, chainsword and claws bared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The man continues to watch TV and squeeze his grip trainer


Ashley looks around for anything call buttons, etc. 
Ashley simply knocks this time loudly.
_Huh. Is he deaf?  I guess this can be an excuse I can use?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Very well. In the end, should you follow Their ideals, you serve them regardless of whether you pay homage to Them or not. So I shall name you my brother, and They shall be your allies.
> "But, to continue, I shall tell you of Them. Perhaps you shall change your mind..." Celus told Seth all about the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection, from their desire to heal the imperfections wrought in creation, to the need to purge the ugliness of evil and encourage the beauty of good to achieve the utopia the world was meant to be.



The ground in front of celus explodes. The Bodies of Viper and Terragon fill the crater
Viper coughs up blood "I guess that is a no."

Saldus walks forward. "You dare venture into my halls and presume to deal as an equal? If you had come prostrated and groveling then maybe I would have entertained the idea."


"My fist cry out for your blood"



"I suggest you leave while you can."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

The old man observes the scene carefully, stroking his chin in thought.

"Hmm. It appears that young Master Viper has angered Shisho."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

Kiel looks to the suddenly man that showed up "Seems like Master Viper is a unvited guest,so i guess we will have to fight if he we have t odeal with him"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

Viper chuckles through the blood."Your such a showoff blowhard. Truth is you could have easily killed me if you wanted to but didn't. You want me to beg and humiliate myself, but you know what? I am a son of house genus so its not gonna fucking happen you UGLY SHIT EATING ILLITERATE LIMPDICK ROID MONKEY!"

*"WHAT!"*

"Ah shit." Terragon grabbed  Viper and they vanished.





In a rage Saldus grabbed the man next to him and literally bit his head off


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper chuckles through the blood."Your such a showoff blowhard. Truth is you could have easily killed me if you wanted to but didn't. You want me to beg and humiliate myself, but you know what? I am a son of house genus so its not gonna fucking happen you UGLY SHIT EATING ILLITERATE LIMPDICK ROID MONKEY!"
> 
> *"WHAT!"*
> 
> ...


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ed was busy rubbing his sinuses.

_They're not coming back, are they?_

Ed set up Rubear and Step, Obfuscate on the ready, and began to get up.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

Kiel changes to a serious faces,it was unexpected his enemy ahead made terragon and viper run for their lifes,he enhaced his body


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley looks around for anything call buttons, etc.
> Ashley simply knocks this time loudly.
> _Huh. Is he deaf?  I guess this can be an excuse I can use?_



Ashley decides to leave and take that right corner to look at those rooms since the man is engrossed in the TV


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed was busy rubbing his sinuses.
> 
> _They're not coming back, are they?_



"It will take an ocean of blood to sake my thirst for death"



Saldus began shadow walking around the room and striking people. Well Destroying people would be more accurate. Whoever he hit, stayed hit.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 5, 2014)

Celus pulls out Esperaccius, and begins to play, spreading waves of calm and brotherhood throughout the dojo, hoping to defuse the incredibly volatile situation. Just in case, he calls upon Caleb's power, boosting all of his abilities ten-fold, part of which he funneled into the Vessel of Hope. He prepares Dark Step just in case peaceful resolution is impossible, Excelan's power bringing his zero point as high as it could go, and between Senan and Caleb, so was his Rubear.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

"Oh dear, it seems Shisho has gone on a rampage once again."

The old man activates Obfuscate to his maximum potential, and he begins nonchalantly heading towards the exit. Hoeru and Loud-Mouth also attempt to do so in a significantly more panicked fashion.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Very well. In the end, should you follow Their ideals, you serve them regardless of whether you pay homage to Them or not. So I shall name you my brother, and They shall be your allies.
> "But, to continue, I shall tell you of Them. Perhaps you shall change your mind..." Celus told Seth all about the Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection, from their desire to heal the imperfections wrought in creation, to the need to purge the ugliness of evil and encourage the beauty of good to achieve the utopia the world was meant to be.



*Before Viper got his shit fucked up*

"I disagree, this is the first time I've heard of your gods so the fact that we share the same ideals is a mere coincidence. Nothing more, but at the same time nothing less. So I do enjoy the fact that there are others who have objectives that intercept with mine. I will accept them as my "allies"."

*Now*

The enraged man interrupted any further conversation between the 2

Seth engages his rubear to 25%, Step to 30%, Zero point to 30%, and the rest to seal.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

Kiel start to move in a stealth way to the exit,without sound,smell anything "Too much bloodlust"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Oh dear, it seems Shisho has gone on a rampage once again."
> 
> The old man activates Obfuscate to his maximum potential, and he begins nonchalantly heading towards the exit. Hoeru and Loud-Mouth also attempt to do so in a significantly more panicked fashion.



Hoeru and Loud Mouth each grab a door and frantically pull for all they are worth. The door creaks open slowly. They are sweating profusely and trembling from the effort as the doors open wide enough for a person to slip out


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 5, 2014)

_Yeah, time to run._

Ed sets up Zero Point as he pulls out both revolvers. He aimed both at the floor and flew himself away from the demon in human form. He reached the ceiling, set up a near 100% Obfuscate (along with several crystal doppelgangers), waited for an opening, and made a jet-enchanced Step for the newly oepened exit, using crystal tendrils to grab all the others that he could manage.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus pulls out Esperaccius, and begins to play, spreading waves of calm and brotherhood throughout the dojo, hoping to defuse the incredibly volatile situation. Just in case, he calls upon Caleb's power, boosting all of his abilities ten-fold, part of which he funneled into the Vessel of Hope. He prepares Dark Step just in case peaceful resolution is impossible, Excelan's power bringing his zero point as high as it could go, and between Senan and Caleb, so was his Rubear.



The song of hope fills the Old Man's heart, returning life to the withered organ.

He turns around, and begins approaching his great teacher in hopes of calming him down, his Rubear brought to its maximum, as his body was further reinforced by Shinsoo and his own raw determination.

"Shisho! Do not let the young one attempt to fool you! Young Viper must have provoked you hoping that you would destroy all that which you have built up!"



"One more thing! If you must sate your bloodthirst, then sate it! But do not lose yourself in the process! You, Shisho, are better than that!"

The old man kneels, his voice cutting clearly through the random sounds of wanton slaughter, "Young Viper shall pay for this insult. Restitution shall come! The Viper may think himself cunning, but the great Eagle shall pluck the worm from the heavens no matter where he may hide!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus pulls out Esperaccius, and begins to play, spreading waves of calm and brotherhood throughout the dojo, hoping to defuse the incredibly volatile situation. Just in case, he calls upon Caleb's power, boosting all of his abilities ten-fold, part of which he funneled into the Vessel of Hope. He prepares Dark Step just in case peaceful resolution is impossible, Excelan's power bringing his zero point as high as it could go, and between Senan and Caleb, so was his Rubear.



"*Bastard,you're not going to waste your life here trusting in your gods*" Kiel make a pair of hollowed clone that one goes to the right and other to the left  at high speed. Them create the seedling from tidebringer and start gathering the enraged shinsoo


----------



## JoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

_Yeah this isn't gonna end well_

Seth inconspicuously summons the lesser spirit of light . The lesser spirit of light uses his light manipulation abilities to be hidden within the light. Seth immediately engages a soul union with the spirit. They become one.

"I think you can take this guy" Said the spirit

"....." was Seth's initial response. "Yeah, I'd rather get the hell out"

He combines the spirit's light manipulation abilities with a 100% dedication to seal and it seems as if Seth was invisible in the light. He made an attempt to leave.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ed throws Hoeru, Loud Mouth and the hobo outisde as that's all he caught. He turned around and saw the others trying to calm the beast in the master. _Shit._ Ed throws several crystals down, some as tethers placed on the two, others as miniature defensive establishments around the exit, and the last of it ready to close the door. He fed them as much shinsoo as he could spare, ready to pull them out of harm's way if need be.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Not wasting any time, Sparky activates Rubear and Zero Point and fartblasts himself straight that his enemy, chainsword and claws bared.



Sparky and Bauser had the same idea, end it fast, in one strike. As Sparky fartblasted himself at Bauser he  leaped at him, spinning like a drill fangs bared.

They clashed in the air. Passing like samurai in a duel.

Bauser flexed his jaws snapping sparky's dismembered foreleg like a twig. Sparky Flexed his claw, clearing bits of throat from his paw.

Hauser dropped into a pool of his own blood 

*Horn Blows*

"DID YOU SEE THAT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN? WHAT A SHOW. HOW ARE YOU LIKING THE NW COMER SPAAAAAAAARKY!"


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky and Bauser had the same idea, end it fast, in one strike. As Sparky fartblasted himself at Bauser he  leaped at him, spinning like a drill fangs bared.
> 
> They clashed in the air. Passing like samurai in a duel.
> 
> ...














_*"PITIFUL."*_

The stream of victory is abundantly sprayed over the loser's corpse.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"PITIFUL."*_
> 
> The stream of victory is abundantly sprayed over the loser's corpse.



"SUCH ATTITUDE FOLKS, WHAT DO YOU SAY? WANNA SEE HIM ON THE PATH TO GREATNESS?"
There were cheers

"ALRIGHT, GOTTA GIVE THE PEOPLEMWHAT THEY WANT!"


a portal opens


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2014)

Sparky limps through the portal, grabbing his leg on the way.

He leaves a steaming poo in the arena.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed throws Hoeru, Loud Mouth and the hobo outisde as that's all he caught. He turned around and saw the others trying to calm the beast in the master. _Shit._ Ed throws several crystals down, some as tethers placed on the two, others as miniature defensive establishments around the exit, and the last of it ready to close the door. He fed them as much shinsoo as he could spare, ready to pull them out of harm's way if need be.



Ed was unable to save the hobo as he couldn't find him. But when he was able to get Hoeru and Loud-mouth out he suddenly saw Seth, who mysteriously appeared in front of him.

_That damn Viper, provoking Shisho then running away leaving his men. What scum. I should try to calm him down._

Seth was going to try and calm down Shisho for 2 reasons, 1 he was on a rampage and needs to be stopped and 2 it would be a waste if a guy who share similar beliefs with him would die.

Seth was going to astrally project himself, but first he had unsummoned the spirit of light, Yellow Monkey, because he doesn't trust him to not do something stupid while in his body. After he unsummoned Yellow Monkey back into the Spirit Plane he brought the  into his body. 

"I trust you to protect my body,  Musashi." 

"You can trust me, Seth." 

Musashi enters Seth's body (essentially possessing it) and protects it while Seth astrally projects himself.

He enters back inside and attempts to astrally persuade Shisho into calming down by talking to Shisho as if he's hearing his own thoughts.

"I shouldn't let Viper play me like a fool."

"The destruction of my dojo because some runt pissed me off is beyond me."

He says things like that to try and stop shisho.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley decides to leave and take that right corner to look at those rooms since the man is engrossed in the TV



Ashley stops before rounding the corner
_Hang on... Maybe if I get him some food?_
He moves towards what amounts to the cafeteria and enters not knowing what lay inside


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ed attaches more connections to the others, when he reaches the hobo. When he comes in contact with him, he senses he's about to try something insane. He quickly goes up and strikes him in the back of the head before he's finished. He gets knocked out. his body then thrown towards the two students. "Hold him for me." Ed then spends his time on more pressing matters. He drops a crystal orb into the ground and grows ans shapes it into something. "This should definitely help if shit goes south."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

The companions feeble defense and attempts at reasoning with Saldus did as much to stop him as a anthill to a spinasaurus. As death gracefully glided towards them on wings of fury the air in front of the companions exploded

A man in a trenchcoat and another appeared in the hall of slaughter




The slaughter halted briefly. "Bill get them out of here. I got this." Bill looks back "You sure Fausen?" "Of course, my victory will be immaculate." Fausen grins and give them a thumbs up.

Saldus changed


"When I dash your skull against the rocks I will split your ribcage, so that I may eat your heart and gain your power."
"Such an ugly end. Not at all befitting of someone of my caliber."

The battle began, they traded blows !most furiously, the shockwaves of which atomized the corpses in the room.

Bill covers the companions in a shield of devine fire "Looks like it's... Heating up in here."

The fighting continued to intensify as the roof of the hall was blown off exposing it to the elements. The fight seemed relatively even, with shockwaves rolling off that chewed the landscape into oblivion and the wind frommthier blows far surpassing the storms hurricane force gales.

It wasn't until Saldus split into 5 that the momentum ceased to be even and tipped. Where once they were fighting evenly Fausen was now obviously losing, for every strike he blocked or dodged he took 4 more. This downward spiral continued until fausen was no longer dodging or blocking many thing, simply being hit. Saldus recombined into one

"God Splitter!"



The strike illuminated the sky as a sphere of all consuming death expanded out from the two. "Tch." Bill wreathed the others in flames and suddenly they were somewhere else. Somewhere sunny.

Sprawled across the grass in the shade of a caring old tree.

A man walks by 


"What have we here?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 6, 2014)

Celus frantically began praying, seeking to hear word from his God.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus frantically began praying, seeking to hear word from his God.



Celus feels the light of his gods enter him, it is sad and cold, and there is a large void inside of him.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus frantically began praying, seeking to hear word from his God.



The newcomer attentively raises an eyebrow in response to Celus' agony

"That was quite the light show earlier, are you unwell?" His tone and expression hinting at concern for the Priest's mental state as well as the others lying flat on the ground


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky limps through the portal, grabbing his leg on the way.
> 
> He leaves a steaming poo in the arena.



Sparky hobbles through the portal back to his cell.

Kid's systems are unable to repair sparky's leg, so instead they consume it for raw materials and fashion him a custom gunmetal grey prosthetic


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2014)

Takime watches from the planes having a good time with several thousand people
*"Hmm the god died. Do gods even get ghosts? Godghosts? I guess we will see if he pops up around here."*


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ed was still shaken up by the recent turn of events. Suddenly, he saw a familiar sight.

A sight he hadn't seen for over five years. His home. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







_Date, looks like you've found your way back._

He also noticed a peculiar sight; a floating mass above the island. _Wait, it's that time of year already?_



He sees the others around him, wondering what is going on. He chuckles to himself and states "Well, I don't exactly know how we got here, but Welcome to the Kuzunoha Clan." Ed, or Date, points to himself. "This is my home."


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky hobbles through the portal back to his cell.
> 
> Kid's systems are unable to repair sparky's leg, so instead they consume it for raw materials and fashion him a custom gunmetal grey prosthetic



Sparky painfully attaches the prosthetic and eats.

"How'd you like that, Pete?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky painfully attaches the prosthetic and eats.
> 
> "How'd you like that, Pete?"



"Not bad pup, not bad. Bet that got those big spenders talking." Pete replies
"You travel a dangerous path. Kinda like a samurai, heh."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

"*So this is Kuzunoha clan place?* Kiel looks around "*To think that is someone home,strange. But why we are here anyway?"*


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

The old man wipes his spectacles on his vest, blinking in the bright sunlight.

"Hooh. Land of the Kuzohanas. _Most_ interesting indeed."


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Not bad pup, not bad. Bet that got those big spenders talking." Pete replies
> "You travel a dangerous path. Kinda like a samurai, heh."



"Being raised by Viper, survival of the fittest has always been drilled into my head.  A dog samurai does sound like a funny idea though..."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 6, 2014)

Celus is too busy sobbing and rolling around and generally making a spectacle pf himself to acknowledge the newcomer or Ed's home.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus is too busy sobbing and rolling around and generally making a spectacle pf himself to acknowledge the newcomer or Ed's home.



Kiel looks to Celus "P*itifull,stop crying like that for nothing,for a priest doing that  is to be ashamed of,even more when you're disrepecting your Gods being like that in Ed's home*." Kiel looks disgusted


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Date sighs. "The name's Date over here, and it's fine. Just don't do that in front of anyone important."

 Date moves towards the entrance to the main city. "Now we should probably be going. I'll talk things over with the others to see if you guys can stay. Kiel and , help up Celus and the whatever the homeless man's name is." He hands Kiel a piece of paper-like crystal with directions engraved on it. "Just follow this until you reach the shopping district and stay near the tarot shop for a bit. If anyone asks anything, tell them I sent you, and remember, it's Date, not Ed. Uncle, if Kiel screws up, you take command." Date starts moving. "I need to go somewhere else right now."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Date sighs. "The name's Date over here, and it's fine. Just don't do that in front of anyone important."
> 
> Date moves towards the entrance to the main city. "Now we should probably be going. I'll talk things over with the others to see if you guys can stay. Kiel and , help up Celus and the whatever the homeless man's name is." He hands Kiel a piece of paper-like crystal with directions engraved on it. "Just follow this until you reach the shopping district and stay near the tarot shop for a bit. If anyone asks anything, tell them I sent you, and remember, it's Date, not Ed. Uncle, if Kiel screws up, you take command." Date starts moving. "I need to go somewhere else right now."



Kiel takes the paper like crystal "*Well we are going of then,we shall leave this place to not face problems with his clan*" Kiel lift Celus and carry the crybaby with him following the crystal until them reach their place near the tarot shop in the Shopping district "*And homeless man what are your name again?*"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 6, 2014)

Celus continues sobbing, until he is stricken to silence by an image and voice appearing in his mind.



The Immaculate (A10)

For any other creature, the being's appearance would be both hideous and terrifying. Yet, the creature seemed to radiate such an aura of goodness and enlightenment, one could not help but say that it was beautiful and humbling. Celus would have bowed if he wasn't being carried by Kiel.

"My children," The Immaculate, leader of the the Church of Immaculate Perfection and the Voice of the Five Gods among the mortals of the Hive, rasped, "I bring you grave news. Fausen, God of War, one to of the Five Gods who sought to bring this world to its true potential, has fallen, slain by the foul Saldus, Lord of Fists, and his divine power stolen by the same. For this transgression, I hereby declare holy war upon this fiend! All those who are his enemies, are our allies, and all those who are his allies, are our enemies! We shall not rest until this monster is slain, and Fausen's power recovered. I, The Immaculate, so decree."
"But in our time of mourning, there is yet light. A new champion of righteousness and beauty has stepped forward to take Fausen's empty seat among the Five Gods. All hail the God of Arson, Gas Bill!" The image of the new Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection burned behind The Immaculate.

Throughout the Hive, the Church of Immaculate Perfection surged to action. Thankfully, their new God was still a red headed man in a coat, so the financial burden placed upon the Church to change up all the sacred iconography was minimal. One priest placed a set of sunglasses on the statue of Fausen until the craftsmen could arrive to do a better job. The warrior priests, who like Celus still possessed a bit of ugliness within, and urge to destruction, swarmed with enthusiasm to the feet of Gas Bill as their new patron among the Five. They struck out, from the highest bishop to the lowliest worshipper, to take Saldus's head. Through the divine guidance of Excelan, spoken through The Immaculate, ambassadors were sent to House Genus, who through Viper's actions were undoubtably now enemies of Saldus.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

Uncle ignores the creepy presence that invades Celuses mind, and proceeds to follow the crystals directions towards the shopping area.

"Hmm. I hear Kuzohana have records of _maaaany_ interesting techniques. Let us go."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Date moved towards one of five mansions that were the five main families; the Asakura family.


*Spoiler*: __ 







He walked onto said premises and stated his name to the guards: "Date Asakura. Move aside, I have important matters to discuss." They let him go through, but not before snickering and whispering behind his back. Rather loudly as well. 

_"Cocky bastard. Who does he think he is, bossing us around?"_

"That bastard isn't even a true Kuzunoha, not in title or blood!

Date simply ignored them. _Now I remember what I didn't miss about this place._ He walked towards the room where the head of the family presides. He saw that the room was currently empty, so he sat down and patiently waited. 

_I wonder what the others are doing..._

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Meanwhile..._

Kiel and the others get to their locations after Celus's episode. They eventually bump into an old man sitting outside of the tarot shop examining a book. 



After looking at them for a second, he scowls slightly and walks up to them.

"Who are you, and why are you here?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

The old man smiles at the clearly cultured individual.

"Oooh! A kindred spirit! We were sent here by one called "Date", but that not important. Tell me, where can Uncle find artifacts? Uncle is _very_ curious to learn local history!"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Kiel and the others get to their locations after Celus's episode. They eventually bump into an old man sitting outside of the tarot shop examining a book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The blond male shrugs "My name is Cain and I _was _on vacation a few minutes ago." He points at Celus and Kiel before returning his gaze to the old man  "They seem like an interesting sort so I followed them; however I do believe proper etiquette dictates you state your name _first_, Sir." No trace of mock or disrespect was present in the man's tone.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

The old man reels a bit at the name. _Date? Here? But when did he-_ The man drops his original goal and hands the old man the book. "Here, this should suffice. If you want anything else," he continues, pointing to a shop at the other end of the block, "I suggest you go there. Now if you'll excuse me..." 

The man suddenly glowed and vanished, leaving Uncle with the book. Said book was titled: "Key to Mystic Arts, Vol. 1-3."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date was sitting for a short while whilst everyone else was doing things. "Alright, screw it, I'll wait for him at the front gate. Anything's better than just sitting here." When he get's up, he senses a presence behind him. 

"Nice to see you back, Date the Butcher."

Date turns around, only to see a small man sitting in the family head's chair. A man Date was all too familiar with:



"That's probably the nicest name people have made for you, by the way."

Date looks at him at sighs while grinning.

"Hello, Sir Shuhei."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Kiel and the others get to their locations after Celus's episode. They eventually bump into an old man sitting outside of the tarot shop examining a book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"*Date was the one that sent us here, and told us to stay near this place.*"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The old man reels a bit at the name. _Date? Here? But when did he-_ The man drops his original goal and hands the old man the book. "Here, this should suffice. If you want anything else," he continues, pointing to a shop at the other end of the block, "I suggest you go there. Now if you'll excuse me..."
> 
> The man suddenly glowed and vanished, leaving Uncle with the book. Said book was titled: "Key to Mystic Arts, Vol. 1-3."



The old man looks over the book, face twisted in a sneer at the title.

"Pfft. Rubbish." He casually tosses it aside, before turning towards the shop he had been directed to and heading into it.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

Cain picks up the book the old man tossed away and reads it.

"Mystic Arts? Anything actually useful in here?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

The book teleported to where the transaction took place. Cain picks it up afterwards.

Once in the shop, Uncle is greeted to a man polishing a bird talon the size of his head. He looked at him and said, "Welcome! I was told you're looking for some artifacts."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Being raised by Viper, survival of the fittest has always been drilled into my head.  A dog samurai does sound like a funny idea though..."



Sparky drifted off to sleep

When he awoke Pete was not in his cell


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Being raised by Viper, survival of the fittest has always been drilled into my head.  A dog samurai does sound like a funny idea though..."



This thought sparks an idea in Sparky's mind.

A sword appeared from... Somewhere.

Of course, Sparky already had a bit of training with a sword.  Viper, after all, had very strange expectations for his pets.  Sparky also happened to be a licensed plumber and Certified Public Accountant, as well as a Notary Public.  All of this was part of Viper's urge to top other pet tricks like "shake" and "sit."  

Sparky remembers a time where Viper crossed a peasant servant whom had taught his dog to "dance" and was very proud of it.  Nothing simultaneously impresses and disappoints an onlooker quite like Viper calling out "Sparky, balance the checkbook and negotiate a hostile takeover of a rival corporation" as Sparky does so with lightning speed.

Thus, Sparky decided to attempt speaking to the sword, eager to learn of what mysteries it held.

Sparky also wonders where Pete went.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The book teleported to where the transaction took place. Cain picks it up afterwards.
> 
> Once in the shop, Uncle is greeted to a man polishing a bird talon the size of his head. He looked at him and said, "Welcome! I was told you're looking for some artifacts."



Uncle nods, "Excellent service! Much appreciated. Yes, Uncle is looking for artifacts. Show me your best ones with most history! Old men haven't got all day!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiel looks around

"*Theres something about shinsoo and its existence?how it works in the body of a person/being?*" he asks as he put Celus in the wall


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley stops before rounding the corner
> _Hang on... Maybe if I get him some food?_
> He moves towards what amounts to the cafeteria and enters not knowing what lay inside



The mess hall was very basic

8 long tables filled the space with a kitchen off to the side

About 2 dozen guards were eating


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> This thought sparks an idea in Sparky's mind.
> 
> A sword appeared from... Somewhere.
> 
> ...



Sparky finds himself falling rapidly


Robert falls to the ground as his spirit is sucked into the blade. Robert finds himself in a martial arts dojo



"Hello hoho, I am Aqruillo originator of the Zetta Hyrule style. It is from my doctrine that the techniques of zetta hyrule were created hoho!"


"I find it strange that a dog would find himself here but I am not one to judge hoho. If you are worthy then come at me  hoho!"

Aqruillo raised his sword


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky finds himself falling rapidly
> 
> 
> Robert falls to the ground as his spirit is sucked into the blade. Robert finds himself in a martial arts dojo
> ...



Sparky dons his armor and holds the sword in his tail where the chainsaw is normally.

_*"HAVE AT THEE, SWORDSMAN!"*_

Sparky charges the enemy, sweeping the sword at the man's left side.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks around
> 
> "*Theres something about shinsoo and its existence?how it works in the body of a person/being?*" he asks as he put Celus in the wall



The homeless looking man gives the pedo a strange look.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky dons his armor and holds the sword in his tail where the chainsaw is normally.
> 
> _*"HAVE AT THEE, SWORDSMAN!"*_
> 
> Sparky charges the enemy, sweeping the sword at the man's left side.


Aqruillo parries and strike out, cracking sparky's visor

"HOHO! You are much better than the last one to come here. I was embarrassed for him really hoho!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle nods, "Excellent service! Much appreciated. Yes, Uncle is looking for artifacts. Show me your best ones with most history! Old men haven't got all day!"



"I think I know just the trick." The man went into the back of the store and pulled out a box. In it were talismans.



"This one, I've got no clue how old it is. All I know is that it predate's this shop, which would make it over 700 years old. They react to shinsoo and give off effects based on the inside of it. Just by holding this talisman and running shinsoo through it, and regularly fighting, this happens."

 He punches the air around him whilst holding the talisman. Suddenly the air around his strikes combusts and explodes. "It can also be used in other ways as well." The man holds the talismanto his face and blows onto it; a flame comes out, this one nearly engulfing the room. Of course, since the place and items were treated and he had control of said ability, nothing living or of value was harmed. "There are other talisman powers, but I'll leave it at that for now."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

JoJo said:


> The homeless looking man gives the pedo a strange look.



Kiel feel that someone is looking at him he asks "*You didn't told me you name yet,or are you going to come with us without saying even your name?*"


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aqruillo parries and strike out, cracking sparky's visor
> 
> "HOHO! You are much better than the last one to come here. I was embarrassed for him really hoho!"



Sparky thinks sadly of someone that might be worse than a dog in swordplay, but keeps fighting regardless.  He rotates the end of his tail holding the sword rapidly, driving the buzzsaw at the man while jumping forward, claws bared.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky thinks sadly of someone that might be worse than a dog in swordplay, but keeps fighting regardless.  He rotates the end of his tail holding the sword rapidly, driving the buzzsaw at the man while jumping forward, claws bared.



Sparky's claws pass harmlessly through the man

"HoHo! This is the real of the sword poouch hoho! Only the blade will bare fruit hoho!"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "I think I know just the trick." The man went into the back of the store and pulled out a box. In it were talismans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressed at the Salesman stock of artifacts, Cain approaches him "Happen to have anything in the way of swords for sale? My old one's getting a bit rusty."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "I think I know just the trick." The man went into the back of the store and pulled out a box. In it were talismans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hmm." The old man bends his head lower, then picks one of them up.



"What does this one do?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky's claws pass harmlessly through the man
> 
> "HoHo! This is the real of the sword poouch hoho! Only the blade will bare fruit hoho!"



Sparky is startled, but nonetheless continues with the buzzsaw assault, swinging it in a wide arc toward the man while bounding forward.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel feel that someone is looking at him he asks "*You don't told me you name yet,or are you going to come with us without saying even your name?*"



"I was _literally_ thrown into you guys and was going to introduce myself to the rest of you as I did to the priest. But a raging Dojo master kinda threw a monkey wrench into that and I got side tracked." 

"But I guess now is as good as a time as any, I'm Seth. Who might you be?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmm." The old man bends his head lower, then picks one of them up.
> 
> 
> 
> "What does this one do?"



"Aaah, that one, my friend, is the key to youth. It can make the old feel and move as if they were at their peak. Not only that, but using also helps ward off aging, so you can stay at one age. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if it can change bodily appearance, so you probably can't turn back the clock with just that."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky is startled, but nonetheless continues with the buzzsaw assault, swinging it in a wide arc toward the man while bounding forward.



The buzzsawing blade brute forces its way through Aqruillo's defenses and strikes him in the ribs

"Aaaaagh! Hoho!" He clutches his side. "Time to reveal the Zetta Hyrule origin! Hoho!"

"RED RAIN OF PAIN!"  "*HOHO*!" Aqruillo's slow glows red as he strike out, a red haze expands behind him as he strikes


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Aaah, that one, my friend, is the key to youth. It can make the old feel and move as if they were at their peak. Not only that, but using also helps ward off aging, so you can stay at one age. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if it can change bodily appearance, so you probably can't turn back the clock with just that."



Uncle nods, before setting the dog talisman down and picking up the dragon one.

"And this?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The buzzsawing blade brute forces its way through Aqruillo's defenses and strikes him in the ribs
> 
> "Aaaaagh! Hoho!" He clutches his side. "Time to reveal the Zetta Hyrule origin! Hoho!"
> 
> "RED RAIN OF PAIN!"  "*HOHO*!" Aqruillo's slow glows red as he strike out, a red haze expands behind him as he strikes



Sparky Steps backward and attempts to use Sphere to gauge the danger of the mist, holding his sword at the ready to defend.  Zero Point is also engaged.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 6, 2014)

Celus picks himself up. He decides to test out the powers of his new God, and calls upon to power of Gas Bill.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I was _literally_ thrown into you guys and was going to introduce myself to the rest of you as I did to the priest. But a raging Dojo master kinda threw a monkey wrench into that and I got side tracked."
> 
> "But I guess now is as good as a time as any, I'm Seth. Who might you be?"



"*I'm Kiel,you already have the knowledge fo my character so i will skip these things,what were you doing at that dojo?*"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*I'm Kiel,you already have the knowledge fo my character so i will skip these things,what were you doing at that dojo?*"



"Training."

Seth, being so intuned with other worlds can sense something is going to go down. So he decides to get out of the impending danger and leaves. He awaits his turn to speak with the vendor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky Steps backward and attempts to use Sphere to gauge the danger of the mist, holding his sword at the ready to defend.  Zero Point is also engaged.



As sparky steps backward Aqruillo steps forward, plunging his blade into sparky's chest. Sparky does the same and the two are deadlocked

Aqruillo evaporates into smoke and reforms unharmed. He bows. Sparky's wounds vanish

"Now it is time for your journey to begin. You must master the red rain of pain... Hoho."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus picks himself up. He decides to test out the powers of his new God, and calls upon to power of Gas Bill.



Celus's hair catches ablaze


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle nods, before setting the dog talisman down and picking up the dragon one.
> 
> "And this?"



"Control over flames, not just normal ones, but ones also made of shinsoo. I've already shown you a taste of that already. If you want a detailed description, I suggest you use this." The man pulls the box's bottom to reveal a small book detailing the powers of the talismans. "However, I'd like to ask of you one thing."

The man picks up an old book from the back and puts it on the counter for inspection.

 "This here is a tome containing several events and hiding places throughout the whole of the island and far beyond. Said places hold many more artifacts than these. My grandfather bought it from a small group of merchants years ago. It was my dream to try and find them myself, but I had to put that dream on definite hold when my father died and I inherited this place." 

He turns to Uncle. "I want you to take these and use them to find the artifacts in this book. If you do this, I'll allow you to have the talismans. I would only ask of this task to someone I truly believed to love artifacts. Deal?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Control over flames, not just normal ones, but ones also made of shinsoo. I've already shown you a taste of that already. If you want a detailed description, I suggest you use this." The man pulls the box's bottom to reveal a small book detailing the powers of the talismans. "However, I'd like to ask of you one thing."
> 
> The man picks up an old book from the back and puts it on the counter for inspection.
> 
> ...



The Old Man takes the offered gifts and bows.

"I shall tell you of what I find. As a fellow pursuer of ancient knowledge."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiel look to Celus "*What the fuck you doing Celus don't suicide trying to put your body in fire*" Kiel start looking the place with his vision searching for something about shinsoo or knowledge about it,some artefact that might them have to look at it.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

Uncle having finished discussing with the vendor, Cain requests once more



> "Happen to have anything in the way of swords for sale? My old one's getting a bit rusty.



A faint smile crosses his face as he sees the hair of the female behind him lit on fire


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As sparky steps backward Aqruillo steps forward, plunging his blade into sparky's chest. Sparky does the same and the two are deadlocked
> 
> Aqruillo evaporates into smoke and reforms unharmed. He bows. Sparky's wounds vanish
> 
> "Now it is time for your journey to begin. You must master the red rain of pain... Hoho."



"I am quite eager to do so.  Shall I call you Sensei from now on?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Uncle having finished discussing with the vendor, Cain requests once more
> 
> 
> 
> A faint smile crosses his face as he sees the hair of the female behind him lit on fire



"Hmm...I think I have just the thing for that." He pulls out a sword from the back.



"Careful with this one. Most people who use it don't last very long."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I am quite eager to do so.  Shall I call you Sensei from now on?"



"No need, hoho! Now let up begin hoho!"


--------------------------

Sparky awakens in his cell, there is a smell of blood


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

The Old man takes a look at the book.

One particular entry catches his eye right off the bat.

"Hmm." He exits the shop.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiel takes advantage of Cain looking at the swor and just ask to the vendor " *Do you happen to have any books with shinsoo knowledge and its existence?*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Date and Shuehi walk around the mansion's garden. "So how did you know that I was here?" 

"It wasn't that hard. Your friends said you were here, and the rest was simple." Date chuckled a bit. "Yeah, sounds like them." He stops once he reaches the edge of the garden. From there, he can see graveyard of the family. "So, how have things changed since I left? Where's Father? Shuhei looks away for a moment. "There have been severe changes in the management of the family." Date dropped his polite demeanor and asked "What do you mean? Did the the old man quit?" Shihei sighed. "Well, I suppose it's a matter of time until you find out." "Find out what?"

"Your father died, Date."

The color in Date's face vanished the instant he heard that sentence. "Wh-what did you say?" 

"He went out a year ago. Real peaceful. The bastards up top wanted to cut him up and check his corpse for any problems, but those paranoid dipshits aren't fit to suck the man's balls, let alone defile his corpse like that." Date was decisively quiet at the time. "Where's he buried? I want to pay my respects." 

Shuhei sighed. "You know, I'm not supposed to tell you this, since your not blood-related, but that rule is full of crap, so he's buried next to Kazuma. 

Ed's felt like he got punched in the gut. He walks off without a word. The other guards, hearing the conversation go up to Shuhei, asking him why he helped Date. His response: 

"Shut up. I do what I want." 

All other comments were silenced after that as he looked over to the graveyard.


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "No need, hoho! Now let up begin hoho!"
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> ...



Sparky wonders what the man meant before investigating the smell of blood.

"Pete, you know anything about that?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky wonders what the man meant before investigating the smell of blood.
> 
> "Pete, you know anything about that?"



Only silence answers sparky


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel takes advantage of Cain looking at the swor and just ask to the vendor " *Do you happen to have any books with shinsoo knowledge and its existence?*"



"I'm afraid that's not my forte. The only books I hav about those are ones I'd rather not part with." The man grimaces. "However, there is a library with what you might need. What is your ability, by the way?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Celus's hair catches ablaze



Celus douses the fire, and regrows his hair with Senan's power. He ambles after the old man, simply feeling the bliss of having five Gods again.


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Only silence answers sparky



Sparky sends out a group of fleas to gather intel on Pete's condition.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky sends out a group of fleas to gather intel on Pete's condition.



The fleas find a pool of blood. Pete is curled up in the corner


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The fleas find a pool of blood. Pete is curled up in the corner



Sparky uses robotically-enhanced hearing and sphere to try and detect a heartbeat.

He is pressed up against the edge of his cell now, desperate for a sign of life.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky uses robotically-enhanced hearing and sphere to try and detect a heartbeat.
> 
> He is pressed up against the edge of his cell now, desperate for a sign of life.



Sparky strains his hearing
He waits
And waits
Waits
*ba bump*

A weak heartbeat


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Hmm...I think I have just the thing for that." He pulls out a sword from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> "Careful with this one. Most people who use it don't last very long."



The vendor's grim words pique Cain's interest "You don't say? What's the story with this sword?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

As the old man exits the store, he begins looking for some form of transportation he can either commandeer or ride to his intended location.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The mess hall was very basic
> 
> 8 long tables filled the space with a kitchen off to the side
> 
> About 2 dozen guards were eating



Ashley makes his way to obtain some food, leave and then make it back to the man in a jumpsuit from earlier.
"Btzzzzzzzt*"
Ashley sets some food next to him in the area with machinery
"Btzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> The vendor's grim words pique Cain's interest "You don't say? What's the story with this sword?"



"Well, the sword has special qualities. It improves the power of the wielder. The longer you wield it, the stronger the boost gets. However, there's a rather large caveat. You see, the sword also messes with the user's mind. Causing it to become more feral and far less intelligent; the amount scales with the power boost. Nearly everyone who ever used it died due to them falling for a ruse they normally would see through."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Well, the sword has special qualities. It improves the power of the wielder. The longer you wield it, the stronger the boost gets. However, there's a rather large caveat. You see, the sword also messes with the user's mind. Causing it to become more feral and far less intelligent; the amount scales with the power boost. Nearly everyone who ever used it died due to them falling for a ruse they normally would see through."



"Quite dangerous. Is there a way to combat the madness? What's the longest anyone has ever lasted?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley makes his way to obtain some food, leave and then make it back to the man in a jumpsuit from earlier.
> "Btzzzzzzzt*"
> Ashley sets some food next to him in the area with machinery
> "Btzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt*"



The man sniffs the air and turns.

He takes his ear buds out "Oh hey"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Quite dangerous. Is there a way to combat the madness? What's the longest anyone has ever lasted?"



"The easiest way? Don't activate the blade. You can use it regularly without many problems, though it's quite heavy without it. The only other advice I can give is work on improving your mental fortitude. As for the latter question, well, that wasn't given to me. I killed the man who once used that, and he was three ranks above me. All it took was three minutes along with a simple trick and he was left with a slit throat." The man let's out a brief chuckle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The man sniffs the air and turns.
> 
> He takes his ear buds out "Oh hey"


_This person seems... interesting._
Ashley waves a bit then makes talking motions with his hands
"*Btzzzz*t*t*ttttzz*


----------



## JoJo (Feb 6, 2014)

As it appears that Cain and the vendor are done, Seth inquires for an item for himself. 

"Excuse me, I'm wondering do you have any piece of equipment that has one of these abilities: expedited healing, teleportation, or something that is shinsoo resistant? If not what would you recommend?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _This person seems... interesting._
> Ashley waves a bit then makes talking motions with his hands
> "*Btzzzz*t*t*ttttzz*



"Sounds like you have a busted transponder. Here come here." The guy opens ashkey's face plate and removes a small band.

He turns it over in his hand "Oh ok that's why"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Sounds like you have a busted transponder. Here come here." The guy opens Ashley's face plate and removes a small band.
> 
> He turns it over in his hand "Oh ok that's why"


_Is he suspecting me?_
Ashley shrugs somewhat questioningly wondering what he meant.
"...?"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "The easiest way? Don't activate the blade. You can use it regularly without many problems, though it's quite heavy without it. The only other advice I can give is work on improving your mental fortitude. As for the latter question, well, that wasn't given to me. I killed the man who once used that, and he was three ranks above me. All it took was three minutes along with a simple trick and he was left with a slit throat." The man let's out a brief chuckle.



Cain furrowed his brows in thought and then laughs heartily "A blade man has yet to master, that's a challenge in itself. Hope I'm up to the task, what's the price on this?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Is he suspecting me?_
> Ashley shrugs somewhat questioningly wondering what he meant.
> "...?"



He steps up to ashley "You see this peice here? It's supposed to be connected to your subvocalation unit an-" He smacks ashley in the face with a hefty electrified wrench and takes off through the double doors


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain furrowed his brows in thought and then laughs heartily "A blade man has yet to master, that's a challenge in itself. Hope I'm up to the task, what's the price on this?"



"200. Normally it would be 3 times that, but I'm in a good mood. Besides, no one wants the thing, anyways. Unless, you wish to pay using other means." 



JoJo said:


> As it appears that Cain and the vendor are done, Seth inquires for an item for himself.
> 
> "Excuse me, I'm wondering do you have any piece of equipment that has one of these abilities: expedited healing, teleportation, or something that is shinsoo resistant? If not what would you recommend?"



"Hmm..." The man went into the back and pulled out an item. "How's this? This creates solid clones that attack with the same amount of strength as it's user. It's also resilient to physical and shinsoo-related attacks."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Hmm..." The man went into the back and pulled out an item. "How's this? This creates solid clones that attack with the same amount of strength as it's user. It's also resilient to physical and shinsoo-related attacks."



"Wow, that sounds incredibly useful." A few questions; Do the clones have souls like the original? What's the limit on the amount of clones that one can have? By strength does that mean only physical or all of my abilities and stuff? And is there a catch/drawback?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

The Old Man obtains a bus schedule and tour guide.

The journey is simple, but the artifact is cunningly hidden


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "200. Normally it would be 3 times that, but I'm in a good mood. Besides, no one wants the thing, anyways. Unless, you wish to pay using other means."



Cain reached into his pocket and was about to bring out 3x the requested amount but stopped as the shopkeeper finished his sentence "Other means?" He asked with one eyebrow raised


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Old Man obtains a bus schedule and tour guide.
> 
> The journey is simple, but the artifact is cunningly hidden



Celus continued to follow Uncle about.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

"Hoh, young lady. Do you wish to follow Uncle on his research?" The old man turns to Celus, having noticed that he was indeed following him.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Wow, that sounds incredibly useful." A few questions; Do the clones have souls like the original? What's the limit on the amount of clones that one can have? By strength does that mean only physical or all of my abilities and stuff? And is there a catch/drawback?"



"In order, no. As much as your shinsoo reserves can hold, which I'd say is a dozen, although I wouldn't recommend it. They copy physical strngth, anything else will require it to be given shinsoo. The drawback is that it's a shinsoo sink. Using the max will drain you down to near nothing, and should only be used when needed if you need your clones to use abilities. Unless, of course, you do something like this." He takes the staff and jumps into the air, striking the area in front of him. He uses the clone feature to attack the opponent at three different spots, each clone coming from the body, feeding shinsoo to their strikes. He then dispells them. "That doesn't use much power."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "I'm afraid that's not my forte. The only books I hav about those are ones I'd rather not part with." The man grimaces. "However, there is a library with what you might need. What is your ability, by the way?"



"*My abilitiy is control over my body*" Kiel answers " *A Library? Sounds interesting*"


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky strains his hearing
> He waits
> And waits
> Waits
> ...



Sparky sends a few nanites out to attempt to heal his fellow captive.  They consume the pool of blood on the floor to build sufficient mass.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 6, 2014)

As the old man and Celus await the bus, the old man reads the books details on the 12 talismans capabilities


----------



## JoJo (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "In order, no. As much as your shinsoo reserves can hold, which I'd say is a dozen, although I wouldn't recommend it. They copy physical strngth, anything else will require it to be given shinsoo. The drawback is that it's a shinsoo sink. Using the max will drain you down to near nothing, and should only be used when needed if you need your clones to use abilities. Unless, of course, you do something like this." He takes the staff and jumps into the air, striking the area in front of him. He uses the clone feature to attack the opponent at three different spots, each clone coming from the body, feeding shinsoo to their strikes. He then dispells them. "That doesn't use much power."



"Sorry for all these questions but I've got another one. Let's say a powerful spirit would enter the souless vessel that is the clone, would it still drain your Shinsoo as fast along with needing Shinsoo given to it to use abilities of said Spirits?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain reached into his pocket and was about to bring out 3x the requested amount but stopped as the shopkeeper finished his sentence "Other means?" He asked with one eyebrow raised



The man laughed. "Nothing illegal, I assure you. Just deliver a package to the Narumi estate. Just be sure to show them this." He gives Cain a patch with a symbol on it. "Actually, take the other one with you. The money I'll make from that far eclipses the prices of those things."



lokoxDZz said:


> "*My abilitiy is control over my body*" Kiel answers " *A Library? Sounds interesting*"



"By the way, while your there, could you bring this back there?" He hands Kiel "Swords" by an unknown author.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He steps up to ashley "You see this price here? It's supposed to be connected to your subvocalation unit an-" He smacks ashley in the face with a hefty electrified wrench and takes off through the double doors


Not much effect on Ashley himself due to the current state of his body , Ashley grabs and puts the faceplate back on moving while moving after him through the doors forcing the limbs to move with shinso as soon as he takes off running
Ashley's zeropoint is still at 50% and he pushes it in an attempt to get an idea of what is happening on the other side of the door once there and choose while the world moves slowly. 
_Thought as much. Not good, really have to get out of that habit called mercy out of curiosity. If that man makes it near that camera it won't be any good, if he gets near the messhall and someone comes out while I kill him or after catching me it'd be no good. I could act innocent and do nothing after I kill him or act as if I'm surprised if they don't witness it directly, at least they won't have direct info. Attempt to hide the body after if there is no one.  If there are too many guards I'll just make a right for one of those rooms._
Ashley summons a hot lancer directly into the man's heart while also summoning a hot lancer that shoots from directly below moving at extreme speeds at the man from below to at least trip him up if not cripple him at least. _Mad Lucied_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky sends a few nanites out to attempt to heal his fellow captive.  They consume the pool of blood on the floor to build sufficient mass.



The nanites quickly access that pete is too far gone to save. They do what they can, remove his pain, slow the bleeding, burn stored fat for energy.

Pete rises slowly and walks over to sparky before slumping back down


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "By the way, while your there, could you bring this back there?" He hands Kiel "Swords" by an unknown author.



Ghost Robert turns to his companion in his ghost house.

"Was that...?"

_"... Mayyyyyyybe..."_


----------



## manidk (Feb 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The nanites quickly access that pete is too far gone to save. They do what they can, remove his pain, slow the bleeding, burn stored fat for energy.
> 
> Pete rises slowly and walks over to sparky before slumping back down



"Pete!  What happened?  Who did this?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 6, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Sorry for all these questions but I've got another one. Let's say a powerful spirit would enter the souless vessel that is the clone, would it still drain your Shinsoo as fast along with needing Shinsoo given to it to use abilities of said Spirits?"



"Hmm... it would most likley drain shinsoo faster to keep things functioning, but as long as you have a small amount, you should be fine."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "By the way, while your there, could you bring this back there?" He hands Kiel "Swords" by an unknown author.



"*Fine by me,i just neeed to know where are the library*" Kiel takes the "Swords" while he ask


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not much effect on Ashley himself due to the current state of his body , Ashley grabs and puts the faceplate back on moving while moving after him through the doors forcing the limbs to move with shinso as soon as he takes off running
> Ashley's zeropoint is still at 50% and he pushes it in an attempt to get an idea of what is happening on the other side of the door once there and choose while the world moves slowly.
> _Thought as much. Not good, really have to get out of that habit called mercy out of curiosity. If that man makes it near that camera it won't be any good, if he gets near the messhall and someone comes out while I kill him or after catching me it'd be no good. I could act innocent and do nothing after I kill him or act as if I'm surprised if they don't witness it directly, at least they won't have direct info. Attempt to hide the body after if there is no one.  If there are too many guards I'll just make a right for one of those rooms._
> Ashley summons a hot lancer directly into the man's heart while also summoning a hot lancer that shoots from directly below moving at extreme speeds at the man from below to at least trip him up if not cripple him at least. _Mad Lucied_


Hot lancer pierces the engineer's head and he drops like a brick. Almost instantly an alarm began blaring. "Intruder in section 8. Full mobilization, code orange."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The man laughed. "Nothing illegal, I assure you. Just deliver a package to the Narumi estate. Just be sure to show them this." He gives Cain a patch with a symbol on it. "Actually, take the other one with you. The money I'll make from that far eclipses the prices of those things."



Cain accepts the Vendor's items then asks for directions to the Narumi Estate and a local armory, shopping was not over yet. Afterwords he departs to the Estate first.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Hmm... it would most likley drain shinsoo faster to keep things functioning, but as long as you have a small amount, you should be fine."



"Perhaps I should give it a test"

Seth summons a single clone. He begins to see how quickly and how much Shinsoo is being drained.

First he tests out the resistance of the clone to physical power then Shinsoo.
He initiates seal punching the clone as hard as he can, the using obufiscate right after the punch goes through hitting it with Shinsoo.

After he sees the results he summons the lesser spirit of the fire affiliation.  Since the clone lacked a soul, it began changing into a different form, matching a humanoid form of the spirit.

 Then  he has the spirit try to use it's pyro manipulation seeing if it would work without giving the body Shinsoo directly from Seth, but the spirit itself. While doing that he wanted to see if his Shinsoo would still get drained.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Pete!  What happened?  Who did this?"



"Heh, looks like my runs up pup. He was too big, too young. Was only a matter of time till one of these mutts punched my ticket." *coughs up blood* "Damn Judas."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hot lancer pierces the engineer's head and he drops like a brick. Almost instantly an alarm began blaring. "Intruder in section 8. Full mobilization, code orange."



_Well that's just great._ Ashley takes a quick right turn and looks at the rooms to find out what they are as he runs ready to react to anything thrown at him as best as he can.


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Heh, looks like my runs up pup. He was too big, too young. Was only a matter of time till one of these mutts punched my ticket." *coughs up blood* "Damn Judas."



"That bastard!  I'll exterminate him!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Well that's just great._ Ashley takes a quick right turn and looks at the rooms to find out what they are as he runs ready to react to anything thrown at him as best as he can.



Ashley checks the first room, its locked.

Gaurds fill the hallway behind ashley.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

Prior to departing, Cain analytically gazes between Seth and the staff and motions towards the Vendor "While it's not my place to interrupt a business dealing but there is no way he can pay for that staff." He said pointing towards Seth


----------



## JoJo (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Prior to departing, Cain analytically gazes between Seth and the staff and motions towards the Vendor "While it's not my place to interrupt a business dealing but there is no way he can pay for that staff." He said pointing towards Seth



"I'm sure like you, I can use other means to pay for it."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I'm sure like you, I can use other means to pay for it."



"No need." He replies to Seth then turns back to the Vendor "I'll pay double price and in return all I require is information on the Kuzohana clan that wouldn't be privy to outsiders."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

The man nodded his head. "Yes, I assumed as much from his garb. Take him with you. Honestly, his is so cheap compared to the others, I couldn't care less."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "That bastard!  I'll exterminate him!"



"The end comes to us all pup, been here long enough to know that. Its weird, aat a time like this I can't help but think of a song Vanessa used to sing. How'd it go...


If only, if only," the woodpecker sighs, "The bark on the tree was as soft as the skies." While the wolf waits below, hungry and lonely, Crying to the moo-oo-oon,"If only, If onl-...”


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "No need." He replies to Seth then turns back to the Vendor "I'll pay double price and in return all I require is information on the Kuzohana clan that wouldn't be privy to outsiders."



"As for that, I can point you to a history book in th library." He gave Cain a piece of paper. "Use this to get it."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "As for that, I can point you to a history book in th library." He gave Cain a piece of paper. "Use this to get it."



"Much appreciated." Cain follows the directions to the library  and stumbles upon the textbook, what he searched for was information about the Kuzohana's origins, hierarchy, how they came to power and their allegiances.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The man nodded his head. "Yes, I assumed as much from his garb. Take him with you. Honestly, his is so cheap compared to the others, I couldn't care less."



"True, I'm not carrying any money with me, but why is it I cannot pay for it while doing you a service like Cain?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 7, 2014)

Uncle waits patiently for Celus to respond as he finishes reading the book.

He then recalls that, as a woman, she has no say in the affairs of his betters. And since he is a lonely old man on top of that, he decides that he could use the company.

As the bus pulls up, the old man grabs Celus by the collar, and drags him onto the bus with him.

Towards adventure


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley checks the first room, its locked.
> 
> Gaurds fill the hallway behind ashley.



Ashley summons hot lancer to attempt to "Unlock" it before he does something even more foolish, something that would likely kill him in his current state as he's legless and armless.

 Right after that he'll face the flood of guards behind him moving towards him, open the armor revealing his demon like body.
"Banisher."
A blinding white light occurs stunning the guards sight due to a large white hot beam of pure energy and heat rapidly comes from the center of Ashley's body, it goes down the halls at the guards with no way to escape as they are the perfect fit, like an long oven except stupidly hotter, melting the guards that are at the front and even turning the corner and cooking the guards there alive in their armor. Their circuitry melts into their flesh and explodes. All of the heat is concentrated directly in front of Ashley no such heat goes behind him or effects the suit he's wearing.

As soon as the blast is done Ashley forces the armor to close as he reverts to his normal human body, the connections to the life support piercing his body where he placed them earlier. That pain is unbearable as Ashley forces his way into the door he just "Unlocked" with hotlancer before hand if he's even still alive.


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The end comes to us all pup, been here long enough to know that. Its weird, aat a time like this I can't help but think of a song Vanessa used to sing. How'd it go...
> 
> 
> If only, if only," the woodpecker sighs, "The bark on the tree was as soft as the skies." While the wolf waits below, hungry and lonely, Crying to the moo-oo-oon,"If only, If onl-...?



Sparky has the sudden urge to dig a hole but decides not too.

He instead mourns his fallen friend with a single long howl.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Much appreciated." Cain follows the directions to the library  and stumbles upon the textbook, what he searched for was information about the Kuzohana's origins, hierarchy, how they came to power and their allegiances.





JoJo said:


> "True, I'm not carrying any money with me, but why is it I cannot pay for it while doing you a service like Cain?"




Cain found a detailed list of the clan's origins, but got less and less specific once things went on. After the ninth, the Raidou seemed to get glossed over, and in the fourteenth Raidou's case, outright omited. There was also no say on current allies. Eventually, the book seemed to be fairly useless in said field.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

After that event, Cain and Seth went to two houses carrying two items;Cain had a spear for a man in the Daidouji  family, and Seth had a charm for a little girl in the Narumi family. 

Seth went into the estate, stating his business to the guards. When he enters the estate, happens across a little girl training. 

"Hello there, sir! I believe that's for me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 7, 2014)

Kiel took the "Swords" and started to go to the library,using his sense of smell to sense the smell of books to guide him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley summons hot lancer to attempt to "Unlock" it before he does something even more foolish, something that would likely kill him in his current state as he's legless and armless.
> 
> Right after that he'll face the flood of guards behind him moving towards him, open the armor revealing his demon like body.
> "Banisher."
> ...


The first fee guard were caught unawares, the second rank were not, deploying their overlapping energy fields as they closed the distance.

On the opposite end of the hall a similar scene was occurring. As the gaurds closed in on Ashley's position he put his shoulder to the melted lock and forced the door open. He found himself in a generator room


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky has the sudden urge to dig a hole but decides not too.
> 
> He instead mourns his fallen friend with a single long howl.



Several other dogs join in on the mournful howl


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Several other dogs join in on the mournful howl



Sparky sends out nanites to consume Pete for raw materials.

His only friend in this hellish place will live on through him, one way or another.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky sends out nanites to consume Pete for raw materials.
> 
> His only friend in this hellish place will live on through him, one way or another.



As Sparky and Pete become one sparky lays down. That night he dreams of Red rains of pains and Sweet Vengeance


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Sparky and Pete become one sparky lays down. That night he dreams of Red rains of pains and Sweet Vengeance



Sparky softly farts in his sleep and lays on his side, feet kicking out as if he is running.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky softly farts in his sleep and lays on his side, feet kicking out as if he is running.



The next mourning at exercise time sparky catches a rabbit. He is disgusted to find it is mechanical


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The first fee guard were caught unawares, the second rank were not, deploying their overlapping energy fields as they closed the distance.
> 
> On the opposite end of the hall a similar scene was occurring. As the gaurds closed in on Ashley's position he put his shoulder to the melted lock and forced the door open. He found himself in a generator room


Ashley rushes over to the generator
_Looks like this is it. I'll die and the demon gets out just like every other person in my linage. Dammit I made a promise of tea later..._
Ashley has never prayed to the gods before why not try now
"Oh Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. I offer up my eternal soul and pledge that everything I kill in my fires will be in your name and that every enemy of yours will suffer from my flames. Just give me the power to survive and eliminate all that stand here without my death and all your enemies will suffer!"
Ashley forces himself to transform again at the very risk of his soul being devoured possibly freeing the demon right away and he puts his fake hands on the generator
_Take all of it's power, then overload the generator to create a massive fiery explosion, killing everything that moves!_ Ashley attempts to do so


----------



## JoJo (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> After that event, Cain and Seth went to two houses carrying two items;Cain had a spear for a man in the Narima family, and Seth had a charm for a little girl in the Daidoji family.
> 
> Seth went into the estate, stating his business to the guards. When he enters the estate, happens across a little girl training.
> 
> "Hello there, sir! I believe that's for me."



"OK. Here you go." 

Seth hands the little girl her charm.


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The next mourning at exercise time sparky catches a rabbit. He is disgusted to find it is mechanical



Sparky scans the robot to see if there is anything he can harvest from it before attempting the Red Rain of Pain technique.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley rushes over to the generator
> _Looks like this is it. I'll die and the demon gets out just like every other person in my linage. Dammit I made a promise of tea later..._
> Ashley has never prayed to the gods before why not try now
> "Oh Five Gods of Immaculate Perfection. I offer up my eternal soul and pledge that everything I kill in my fires will be in your name and that every enemy of yours will suffer from my flames. Just give me the power to survive and eliminate all that stand here without my death and all your enemies will suffer!"
> ...



A pair of sunglasses appear in a hellish ray of light

they hit the generator and it explodes, killing ashley


----------------in other places-------------

Takime: Well shit I could have told you that was going to happen
Robert: Yup


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky scans the robot to see if there is anything he can harvest from it before attempting the Red Rain of Pain technique.



The mechanical rabbit is a simple automaton, nothing of value.

Sparky deposes of the remains with a RED RAIN OF PAIN!


----------



## TehChron (Feb 7, 2014)

Gas Bill: "Im a god, not a get-out-of-your-own-fuckups-free card."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Gas Bill: "Im a god, not a get-out-of-your-own-fuckups-free card."




An orb floats where Ashley's body was as the dust departs he's as good as dead now, why not release it of his own will. (by the way the reason physical attacks never worked in transformation in regards to death? 
A semi-form of immortality. 2. Immortality without regeneration Have fun with that.)
"Quod lumen d?monium"
Ashley's soul was consumed by the demon. His existence being erased.
A blinding white engulfs the entire base and  an explosion expands from the point of release expanding at rapid speeds engulfing the entire base and turning it into nothing besides glass, all that were in the base turned into nothing besides vapor due to the sheer absurdity of the heat. 

One figure remains where the blast occurred untouched. What is it?


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

His delving into the history texts of the Kuzohana clan proving unfruitful, Cain delivers the spear to it's respective owner.


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The mechanical rabbit is a simple automaton, nothing of value.
> 
> Sparky deposes of the remains with a RED RAIN OF PAIN!



Sparky is amazed at the manliness of the technique.

He terrorizes the remaining rab-bots until none are left.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An orb floats where Ashley's body was as the dust departs he's as good as dead now, why not release it of his own will. (by the way the reason physical attacks never worked in transformation in regards to death?
> A semi-form of immortality. 2. Immortality without regeneration Have fun with that.)
> "Quod lumen d?monium"
> Ashley's soul was consumed by the demon. His existence being erased.
> ...



>Inside the inner sanctum of the bunker

*lights flicker out*
*walls shake*

"GOD DAMN IT! I swear to the emperor if Charles detonated the generator again I'm executing him."
*sigh*
"Intercoms going to be down. Let get this door open and see the damage"




------------------ Deep under Genus estates------------

"Sir Subject 53 has activated"
Eustace: "Excellent! Set the Phentons to 23% and roll film. We need to record this data."

--------------------------Back at the ruined bunker---------

"Hmm.., this damage is too extensive to have been an accident."




A hulking figure trudges through the fire and flame






[YOUTUBE]kY8psvAB7wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> His delving into the history texts of the Kuzohana clan proving unfruitful, Cain delivers the spear to it's respective owner.



Cain is greeted by a small creature less than half his size. Eating a banana. 

"Who's this? A new turtle in the family? Or someone else?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle waits patiently for Celus to respond as he finishes reading the book.
> 
> He then recalls that, as a woman, she has no say in the affairs of his betters. And since he is a lonely old man on top of that, he decides that he could use the company.
> 
> ...



Uncle and Celus come across a large waterfall in the middle ot a field.

In the back of said waterfall was a coin. The book's description:

"It's said that this coin was the first form of currency on this layer and predates the days of the Kuzunoha by several centuries." 

Whilst reading the entry, an imp living in the field flew into the waterfall, possibly trying to get the item. He was reduced to a stain on the rocks by the water.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Cain is greeted by a small creature less than half his size. Eating a banana.
> 
> "Who's this? A new turtle in the family? Or someone else?"



Cain kneels down patting the creature on the head "A pet, how adorable. I am here on a business delivery. This spear belongs to someone of this household and I was sent to deliver it." He holds the spear horizontally over the creature


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Uncle and Celus come across a large waterfall in the middle ot a field.
> 
> In the back of said waterfall was a coin. The book's description:
> 
> ...



Celus called upon the powers of his Gods, and struck at the water near the source of the waterfall with his flames. the water that would have flowed downwards instead began to be boiled away, halting the waterfall. Celus Stepped over to the coin, picked it up, and then Stepped back over to Uncle.
"Here you are, elder." Celus said, handing the coin to Uncle.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain kneels down patting the creature on the head "A pet, how adorable. I am here on a business delivery. This spear belongs to someone of this household and I was sent to deliver it." He holds the spear horizontally over the creature



Cain's arm suddenly jolts with pain. When he looks back at it, he notices that bones are broken in it. "I suggest you try that again, turtle." Cain looked back at the gator, only to find a 15 foot beast in rront of him.

"Because if you don't, it'll be the last mistake you'll ever make."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Cain's arm suddenly jolts with pain. When he looks back at it, he notices that bones are broken in it. "I suggest you try that again, turtle." Cain looked back at the gator, only to find a 15 foot beast in rront of him.
> 
> "Because if you don't, it'll be the last mistake you'll ever make."



"Yes, that certainly was  a mistake. I really should stop letting me guard down so often." Cain amplifies Rubear to 30%

"My apologies but as I said earlier, this needs to be delivered. " He takes the spear and leans it on a nearby desk "Although since I've come all this way it'd be a waste to let the journey end there. You're clearly quite strong, care to do a meager turtle the honor of a spar, Mister....?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 7, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus called upon the powers of his Gods, and struck at the water near the source of the waterfall with his flames. the water that would have flowed downwards instead began to be boiled away, halting the waterfall. Celus Stepped over to the coin, picked it up, and then Stepped back over to Uncle.
> "Here you are, elder." Celus said, handing the coin to Uncle.



"Hmmph" the old man squints, taking a hard look at the coin.

Its unimaginably old, with Grand Emperor Zeon clearly imprinted on its surface. What strikes Uncle,as odd, however is the presence of another, unknown figure on the back.

Its clearly not a Raidou


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Yes, that certainly was  a mistake. I really should stop letting me guard down so often." Cain amplifies Rubear to 30%
> 
> "My apologies but as I said earlier, this needs to be delivered. " He takes the spear and leans it on a nearby desk "Although since I've come all this way it'd be a waste to let the journey end there. You're clearly quite strong, care to do a meager turtle the honor of a spar, Mister....?"



"Hmph, if you couldn't take that without damage, I'm afraid even my sparring strength may kill you. However..." 

Suddenly, a light erupts behind them. A boy materializes from the light. 

"Damn it, I can't believe I have to fetch this during the summit...I'll kill Misa if I miss anything important!" 

"Ahh, Kiryu, nice timing. See this one here wants to have a sparring match." The boy is too busy sensing for an item. "Sorry, but I'm looking for the fifth's book. Looks like somone got their hands on it other than the old man he gave it to. Looked like a shady character, too; tried to get a bunch of dirt on us, according to the copy at our place. Anyways, it and the guy should be near he-" He pauses and turns around, glaring at Cain.



"Oi, you. You've got one chance to explain yourself."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Hmph, if you couldn't take that without damage, I'm afraid even my sparring strength may kill you. However..."
> 
> Suddenly, a light erupts behind them. A boy materializes from the light.
> 
> ...



Cain's attention remained with the Lizard; writing him off so quickly would be incredibly rude "Well that's a shame, I suppose my own weakness is to blame. That said, make sure to hand the spear over to the owner of this place" He moves the arm with the broken bones running shinsoo through the inner cracks in order for it to function then sets his gaze on the newcomer

"As  for you, I'll tell you 2 things right off the bat:

1) Introduce yourself first before asking the same of others. Those are the bare essentials of common courtesy, something that's sorely lacking  nowadays, it seems,

2) Supposing I am this 'shady character' of which you speak; I'll only say that I'm currently a wanderer searching for knowledge, you could call me a 'historian' of sorts. The Kuzohana are a clan with a long history, one that is largely unknown to outsiders so I tried my hand on the inside with a vendor and then a local library; don't see the crime in that" Cain shrugs nonchalantly and taps his foot in a stepping motion

"Oh and as for the book, would you be referring to this?" Cain reaches for the mystical tome in his pocket "An old man tossed it aside and I picked it up, not really a believer in magic any-" Cain pauses and a light smile adorns his face "Say, I was planning on sparring with the big guy over there but he's clearly too much of a challenge for me. You take his place and I'll hand over the book free of charge. What do you say?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kiel arrived at the library. After returning "Swords", he asks for a book related to shinsoo. Before he get's an answer, an explosion occurs, sanding a man flying.

"Alright, fuckwit, give me the book now or I aim for the legs next! You got any clue how much some of these cost?" He notices Kiel and moves toawrds him. "The hell are you?"



"....Yeah, sorry about that. Anyways, who are you?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Kiel arrived at the library. After returning "Swords", he asks for a book related to shinsoo. Before he get's an answer, an explosion occurs, sanding a man flying.
> 
> "Alright, fuckwit, give me the book now or I aim for the legs next! You got any clue how much some of these cost?" He notices Kiel and moves toawrds him. "The hell are you?"
> 
> ...



"*Me? I'm Kiel i was with Date and he told me to stay near the Tarot place in the shopping district,but  then the Vendor near there asked me to return this book for him,and since i don't think helping would cause trouble i came here*" Kiel talks in a carefree way,that even for him it seems creepy


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain's attention remained with the Lizard; writing him off so quickly would be incredibly rude "Well that's a shame, I suppose my own weakness is to blame. That said, make sure to hand the spear over to the owner of this place" He moves the arm with the broken bones running shinsoo through the inner cracks in order for it to function then sets his gaze on the newcomer
> 
> "As  for you, I'll tell you 2 things right off the bat:
> 
> ...



"Okay, one, I'm in no obligation to be courteous to you. You're the one being questioned. Two, the book you got was marked. It marks down everything a person looks at, for how long, etc. and we get the info. It's only for suspect outsiders to give us a head's up. And finally, that book was given specifically to that old man. You can't use it." He snatches the book from him and touches his shirt, marking it with a symbol.

"You've been marked. Anything and everything you do will be watched. If you even think about removing it, the symbol will destroy you before you even have the chance to rip it off." He eye's the spear Cain was delivering. I'll mull this over qith the shopkeep who met you to see if your story's legit.Man, if this is just a misunderstanding, I'm calling bullshit." He disappears into a blast of light.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 7, 2014)

Nodding intently, Uncle looks over the book for the next relic.

Of note is an ornate piece of inscribed pottery nearby. The old man grabs Celus by the collar and proceeds to the next target

The adventure continues


----------



## Sablés (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Okay, one, I'm in no obligation to be courteous to you. You're the one being questioned. Two, the book you got was marked. It marks down everything a person looks at, for how long, etc. and we get the info. It's only for suspect outsiders to give us a head's up. And finally, that book was given specifically to that old man. You can't use it." He snatches the book from him and touches his shirt, marking it with a symbol.
> 
> "You've been marked. Anything and everything you do will be watched. If you even think about removing it, the symbol will destroy you before you even have the chance to rip it off." He eye's the spear Cain was delivering. I'll mull this over qith the shopkeep who met you to see if your story's legit.Man, if this is just a misunderstanding, I'm calling bullshit." He disappears into a blast of light.



"Kids these days, always in a hurry. Didn't even wait for me to tell him why it wouldn't work." Cain mutters aloud. Kiryu had vanished before Cain could provide him with details. The marking had no effect and was overwritten instantaneously for a much more powerful seal had already been in place on Cain's body. The blond wanderer had tried experimenting with his own body several times in the past with knowledge of different sealing techniques but the result remained the same each time. Even on permeable layers, any add-ons were ineffective. 


Cain sighs knowing it was futile and then brings his attention back towards the lizard "Sorry for taking your time, I'll be off now. Please explain to the young man that I have no choice regarding the quality of his markings." Cain makes his way towards the armory, the Berserker sword on his back had to be dealt with; it clashed with the Swordsman's style.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Kids these days, always in a hurry. Didn't even wait for me to tell him why it wouldn't work." Cain mutters aloud. Kiryu had vanished before Cain could provide him with details. The marking had no effect and was overwritten instantaneously for a much more powerful seal had already been in place on Cain's body. The blond wanderer had tried experimenting with his own body several times in the past with knowledge of different sealing techniques but the result remained the same each time. Even on permeable layers, any add-ons were ineffective.
> 
> 
> Cain sighs knowing it was futile and then brings his attention back towards the lizard "Sorry for taking your time, I'll be off now. Please explain to the young man that I have no choice regarding the quality of his markings." Cain makes his way towards the armory, the Berserker sword on his back had to be dealt with; it clashed with the Swordsman's style.



The seal slowly dissapates. As Cain attempts to leave, a roar from the gator breaks his limbs, sending one of his legs flying off of him, and leaves him a bloody wreck. "Did you honestly think I'd let you leave, just like that? Honestly considering you delivered my spear, I didn't want to do this, but you leave me no choice." He steps on his head just enough to k ick him unconcious. Kiryu came back a moment later. "Whatvin the hell happened?" "The bastard undid your seal, somehow. I made sure he didn't leave." "Huh, is that so...well, better take him to the others and find out what's with him. After all, dispelling a seal without permission should equal resisting arrest." He took Cain unconscious body and left.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "OK. Here you go."
> 
> Seth hands the little girl her charm.



Her face brightens and she calls her pet. "Billy, come over here! They fixed my toy!" 

Suddenly, a humanoid rabbit shows up from nowhere. "Huh, how do you do that? Anyways, what do you think?" The rabbit punches it to check for toughness. He stops and nods in approval. Suddenly, a conversation can be heard.

"Please Lady Fouth, you shouldn't be up!" 

"Nonsense, I'm just fine! I just need air is all." An old lady sits down and starts eating when she notices Seth. "Oh, and who might you be?" The girl bows down and says "Lady Fourth! It's an honor to be in your presense. I heard you were at the summit. If I knew you were here, I'd have put on a show for you!" 

"Oh, it's really quite nothing. But who is this man you were talking to?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Nodding intently, Uncle looks over the book for the next relic.
> 
> Of note is an ornate piece of inscribed pottery nearby. The old man grabs Celus by the collar and proceeds to the next target
> 
> The adventure continues



"What are we looking for, anyway?" Celus asked.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 7, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "What are we looking for, anyway?" Celus asked.



"Women should be seen and not heard!" The old man snaps back in response, "But Uncle indulge you just this once."

The geezer opens the book towards the relevant page, showing Celus their next objective.

"Is old pottery. Pre-dates the establishment of this island. _Very_ important historical value. Uncle will read inscriptions then sell it to highest bidder. Very profitable."

Then, as if Celus had never spoken, Uncle continues dragging him towards their destination.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Women should be seen and not heard!" The old man snaps back in response, "But Uncle indulge you just this once."
> 
> The geezer opens the book towards the relevant page, showing Celus their next objective.
> 
> ...



"Is profit the only thing you seek? What history will this pottery reveal?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 7, 2014)

"Only one way to find out!" The old man's pace continues without a skip as he replies to Celuses womanly question.


----------



## manidk (Feb 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky is amazed at the manliness of the technique.
> 
> He terrorizes the remaining rab-bots until none are left.



Bored and having nothing to chase, Sparky attempts to vaporize a tree with the RED RAIN OF PAIN.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Only one way to find out!" The old man's pace continues without a skip as he replies to Celuses womanly question.



"Then let us move forward!" Celus said. Cutting off his hair and escaping Uncle's grip, he began to run alongside the old man, his hair regrowing from the power of Senan.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Her face brightens and she calls her pet. "Billy, come over here! They fixed my toy!"
> 
> Suddenly, a humanoid rabbit shows up from nowhere. "Huh, how do you do that? Anyways, what do you think?" The rabbit punches it to check for toughness. He stops and nods in approval. Suddenly, a conversation can be heard.
> 
> ...



"Hello, I'm Seth. Who might you be?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 7, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Then let us move forward!" Celus said. Cutting off his hair and escaping Uncle's grip, he began to run alongside the old man, his hair regrowing from the power of Senan.



Uncle remains curious as to why Celus would do that, but simply chalks it up to womanly logic being forever beneath him.

He is surprised that Celus had been able to escape his grip on her collar, though.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle remains curious as to why Celus would do that, but simply chalks it up to womanly logic being forever beneath him.
> 
> He is surprised that Celus had been able to escape his grip on her collar, though.



Celus continued to run within his delusion. Clearly his mind was still slightly addled from losing and gaining a god within the space of a few hours.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Hello, I'm Seth. Who might you be?"



The little girl bonks him on the head. "Don't you have any respect?! You're talking to the Fourth Raidou, the Golden Goddess Kaya Narumi!"

Kaya chuckles. "Oh please, I haven't been called 'Golden Goddess' in over 50 years. And I haven't been called 'Raidou' in centuries! Now I'm just a member of the Narumi family." 

Suddenly, there was a movement in the sky. "Oh, it seems like the summit is drawing to a close soon."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Women should be seen and not heard!" The old man snaps back in response, "But Uncle indulge you just this once."
> 
> The geezer opens the book towards the relevant page, showing Celus their next objective.
> 
> ...



Their destination was a cavern filled with a strange mist. On the ground were several corpses, man and beast alike. Strangely, the bones ended where th cave began, anything on the border melted beyond recognition. In one of their hands was a note. There was also a warning written on the face of the cavern's entrance:

"Neither the elements nor brute force will save you from the haze's grasp. Be wary of those that lurk within the haze's embrace."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Several images filled Date's mind.

A one-armed man scolding him for his weakness.

A one-eyed man who put him through hell.

The shadows that he lived in for 12 years.

A brother who would save his life many times over without knowing it.

A baby boy he thought would spark a change in his family.

A woman in red who had plans for her family.

A garden of corpses he made of them.

A screaming toddler who found the corpses of his parents

A mask he swore he'd never use again.

And a lie that destroyed the world he had.

Date took a swig of whiskey he took from the estate while no one was looking. He was trying to think of the words to say to the two, but no words seemed t fit. The only thing on his mind were the rows of corpses behind them.

The corpses he made.

"You know, I had to start a conversation with my dead dad I haven't seen in years, I'd go for 'I'm home, Dad,' or something even more schmaltzy." Date turned around and say Shuhei behind him. "Shouldn't you be at the summit?" Shuhei chuckles. "Nah. The damn things all bickering children anyways. Besides, it's about to end." Shuhei looks around at the graveyard. "You know, this place surely has changed. When I was a kid, this place was a lot clearer." "Yeach, well you can blame me for that," Date said, handing Shuhei the flask. Shuhei took a swig. 

"You know, I never understood why you left. We all figured out why you did it." "Honestly," Date started. "I did it partially because I didn't know that, but mostly due to the lie."

Shuhei looked away when he mentioned that. "I can't possibly understand what that did to you." 

Date chuckled. "It's really easy: Just picture in your head that you were useless for your whole life. You were adopted from a no-name family into one of the big five. You had no skills in shinsoo and barely any in anything else. You were less than shit to your new family and everyone else who lost out on a chance to be someone. 
Then, one day, you're thrown into a pit with the scum of the earth and other rejects like you and told you're worth the same as a child-killer, or traitor, but if you can survive you just might be able to be something. 

Then imagine you barely holding on to the faith that maybe your family won't shun you due to your prodigy brother inadvertently kept you alive many times over. Imagine the gratitude you'd feel to the man who made you his son's guardian and helped lift the burden of your family, and the admiration you'd feel from him changing the clan you lived since you were adopted into it by changing the family structure from five to six." 

Date laughed a bit and then said "Then imagine you're told to kill him. Imagine you see him and his wife and her family plotting to kill their way into the five families with your own two eyes. Then imagine poisoning them and watching them die with your own two eyes. Imagine seeing your brother, the man you admired for so long, as a despicable, deceitful, pathetic piss-ant and the last thing you say to him amounts to cursing his name as you blow his brains out. And then, out of nowhere, you see your 3-year old nephew crawl onto the dead body of his father, trying to get him to 'wake up'." Date's face then lost his composure and morphed into the face of a man being haunted. "Then imagine being told that it was a lie from the start. The plot? Never existed. The things your brother said? Illusions. The only reason that you slaughtered them? To protect the secret of your little group. Now tell me, Shuhei," Date said with tears being held back in his eyes. "What would you do then?"

Shuhei looked away and simply muttered "I honestly have no clue..." After that answer, they simply sat there. In silence.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Their destination was a cavern filled with a strange mist. On the ground were several corpses, man and beast alike. Strangely, the bones ended where th cave began, anything on the border melted beyond recognition. In one of their hands was a note. There was also a warning written on the face of the cavern's entrance:
> 
> "Neither the elements nor brute force will save you from the haze's grasp. Be wary of those that lurk within the haze's embrace."



"Sounds interesting." The old man reaches into his satchel, and withdraws two talismans. The sheep and the dog.

"Here." The old man hands the sheep to Celus, "Put some Shinsoo in it, then walk in. Uncle follow after."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> Bored and having nothing to chase, Sparky attempts to vaporize a tree with the RED RAIN OF PAIN.


"Hey! Stop that!" Some gaurds take pot shots at sparky from above



Zhen Chan said:


> >Inside the inner sanctum of the bunker
> 
> *lights flicker out*
> *walls shake*
> ...



< Large  Flaming man
< Bunker destroyed in flames
< Best course of action flee and retreat

Carl nodded to himself and went into action. With his right he summoned the essence of the wind and imbued himself with it's alacrity, greatly boosting his speed, and with his left he called upon a fusion of light and wind to render himself invisible in his flight.

He turned the flee, putting the bunker miles behind him in moment. His next course of action should be calling for reinforcement, possibly a super carrier bombardment, just to be safe. He was knocked from his planning by a great mailed fist the size of a middle schooler.

"BORCLAY THE TEMPESTUOUS CAN SMELL YOUR COWARDICE!" The blow knocked carl visible. He tried to stand by couldn't, his brain continued to bounce around in his skull leaving him prone and defenseless. A great paw of a hand descended on him, gripping him so securely he couldn't breathe much less move to escape. "You cowardice sickens me. But it is ok. You too can be like me." With his other hand he reached up to his skull and grasped one the 13 rods plunged into his skull. Once wrong called hot lancers, they were now I thier true and unrestricted form. The Butchers nails. Borclay slowly plunged the nail in Carl's skull, seemingly only encouraged by his vocal cord ripping screams of agony. So great was his pain that his mouth split and his creeks receded to his jawline simply trying to express a fraction. With every nail he plunged into carl Borclay said a different virtue "Valor. Savagery. Persistence. Strength." After the 6th nail Carl ceased to move. His neck went slack as his mouth hang open, only forming a loose gargling sound. Borclay continued anyway. By the 10th nail Carl's vigor had returned in abundance. He was never a martial fighter but now his muscles bulged. The veins in his neck were thick like a mans thumb. He gnashed his teeth and exhaled blood foam as he frantically struggled against Borclay's grip, his mind lost to the vast bloodlust of madness.

When Borclay finished with the 13th nail Carl was carl no longer, he was now walking death, a man shaped walking disaster. 

Borclay released him and carl immediately ran away. His legs pumping furiously, his upper body completly slack, trailing bent behind him like a reed, his arms flapping wildy in the breeze like ribbons.

What happened next would be told for generations to come, as the unsuspecting town of summerfell became The first of man casualties of a war they didn't even know existed.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The little girl bonks him on the head. "Don't you have any respect?! You're talking to the Fourth Raidou, the Golden Goddess Kaya Narumi!"
> 
> Kaya chuckles. "Oh please, I haven't been called 'Golden Goddess' in over 50 years. And I haven't been called 'Raidou' in centuries! Now I'm just a member of the Narumi family."
> 
> Suddenly, there was a movement in the sky. "Oh, it seems like the summit is drawing to a close soon."



"Well, this is the first time I've been to the seventieth layer so I it's no surprise that I lack knowledge on the things within this layer."

"Would you care to educate me on this layer?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2014)

Having used his allotted time sparky returns to his cell. As the door shuts a portal opens.

Sparky noticed he could smell the portal before it happened.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Well, this is the first time I've been to the seventieth layer so I it's no surprise that I lack knowledge on the things within this layer."
> 
> "Would you care to educate me on this layer?"



"Oh yes, you're one of Date's friends. That's fine. Here's the jist of it.

The Kuzunoha Clan is made up of several families, some of which are outside of the seventieth layer. However, they're all subservient to the five main families: The Narumi, the Asakura, the Daidouji, the Ishida, and the Kagami. 

As for what a Raidou is, well, that requires multiple things to be said first. In a basic sense, the Raidou is, well, the elected leader of the Kuzunoha. It used to be that a person was chosen by the previous Raidou to rule, but today, it's a long process. First, one must become a Kuzunoa soldier. To do this, one must go through a course of manditory training at age 5 that lasts a decade. At that point, they become apprentices, learning one of the three main schools of combat to specialize in. 

Once they do that, they go to the corresponding division; Ningenkai for weapons-based and hand to hand combat; Reikai for shinsoo control and Mystic Arts usage; and Makai for sealing and controlling beasts and spirits. However, that's just the start; to be a Raidou, one must also rise above his brethren to become part of the elite soldier; the Seikai. 

The Seikai is divided among the stronger members of the other two divisions, and the Royal Guard, the crowning gems of the Kuzunoha. The Royal Guard are the main defense of the Kuzunoha and consist of several squads each with a captain. The captains are not only the leaders of the home defense force, but also Raidou candidates decided by the Council and popular vote. That is how Raidou's come into power these days." Kaya sips her tea before she lets out an almost embarrassed laugh. "Oh dear me, I went off on a tangent, didn't I? I'm sorry to have taken up so much of your time!" 

Suddenly, a man comes out of nowhere, seemingly from the shadows. He whispers in Kaya's ear, then disappears. He smile turns into a stern look and a frown. "Oh dear, it looks like one of your friends has gotten into trouble. I hope for your sake your not a part of it, because if you are," she says as the silhouette of a large dragon appears around her. "I might have to end you myself."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Sounds interesting." The old man reaches into his satchel, and withdraws two talismans. The sheep and the dog.
> 
> "Here." The old man hands the sheep to Celus, "Put some Shinsoo in it, then walk in. Uncle follow after."



Celus channeled shinsoo into the talisman, causing his soul to leave his body. His physical form collapses, unable to walk anywhere.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*Me? I'm Kiel i was with Date and he told me to stay near the Tarot place in the shopping district,but  then the Vendor near there asked me to return this book for him,and since i don't think helping would cause trouble i came here*" Kiel talks in a carefree way,that even for him it seems creepy



"Date, eh? So he's back in town- Oi, I see you! Don't think I've forgot!" 

In the back of the library, near the exit, a man is seen running away from the scene of the attempted crime. Suddenly, a vending machine materialized behind them, void of any drinks. He picks it up and throws it at the man. The man turns around and, seeing the vending machines, goes to punch it, gloating. "You honestly think I'm so weak that this little thing will hurt me?! These fists of mine can pulverize entire towns, what's a little steel to tha-"

His fist, and the rest of his arm, are ripped clean off of his body, mangled and broken as it hit the ground. It appeared that fists that could crush towns with a single punch were child's play compared to the power of the vending machine.

"Pathetic. He's lucky I didn't have soda in that vending machine. Anyways, just give the book to her and she'll return it. Speaking of,hey, Misa, could you tell the boss I'm out for lunch?" She sighs. "Just get me something while you're out. And Kira? Don't destroy anymore property." Kira chuckles and says "No promises."

She sighs once more and makes note of the return of "Swords". She also give Kiel a book on adept shinsoo control.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Shuhei looked away and simply muttered "I honestly have no clue..." After that answer, they simply sat there. In silence.



Shuhei and Date hear footsteps behind them.
It's a girl with a dozen lilacs and lilies.


*Spoiler*: __ 







"Date?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus channeled shinsoo into the talisman, causing his soul to leave his body. His physical form collapses, unable to walk anywhere.



Celus's astral form flies into the mist, barly able to see anything until he gets to the halfway point. Suddenly, the fog becomes less prevalent, and the pottery is in eyesight. However, he also sees several man-sized beasts. Each of them staring at where Celus's astral body is, as if saying "We can see you."



Shadow Specter 
D1


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Date, eh? So he's back in town- Oi, I see you! Don't think I've forgot!"
> 
> In the back of the library, near the exit, a man is seen running away from the scene of the attempted crime. Suddenly, a vending machine materialized behind them, void of any drinks. He picks it up and throws it at the man. The man turns around and, seeing the vending machines, goes to punch it, gloating. "You honestly think I'm so weak that this little thing will hurt me?! These fists of mine can pulverize entire towns, what's a little steel to tha-"
> 
> ...



"*Thank you,may i ask how much time i have to give the book back?*" Kiel asks before going back the tarot card place and start reading the book while he wait the others


----------



## TehChron (Feb 8, 2014)

Given the,lack of firey death, Uncle determines the passage to be safe.

He channels shinsoo into the dog talisman, and enters


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shuhei and Date hear footsteps behind them.
> It's a girl with a dozen lilacs and lilies.
> 
> 
> ...


"DATE!"
The girl runs over and sets the flowers in front of the gravestones in front of Date. Then she hugs him, hard. There is a slight cracking from Date's back as if it's been straightened forcibly
"I thought you were dead, where have you been all this time?!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Date was wrapped in thought when she called him. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "DATE!"
> The girl runs over and sets the flowers in front of the gravestones in front of Date. Then she hugs him, hard. There is a slight cracking from Date's back as if it's been straightened forcibly
> "I thought you were dead, where have you been all this time?!"



At first, Date didn't remember the person talking to him.

Then he had a revelation. "Wait...Nevice?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> At first, Date didn't remember the person talking to him.
> 
> Then he had a revelation. "Wait...Nevice?"




An anger mark appears on Nevice's face
"You forgot me! I'm worried to death and you forgot me?"
Nevice squeezes harder completely straightening out Date's back, a bit of a relief really there was that one crick always bothering him.
"I missed you so much, do you know how boring things have been around here without you? All the training they put me through or that they are now they are trying to marry me off to some stupid man to try to strengthen the family. So many things have happened while you've been gone for 15 years. We have to talk somewhere more cheerful!"

Nevice picks up the flowers and puts them on all of the graves of the people Date killed.
"Everyday I come by and put these flowers on them. I wished them happiness for your sake everyday while you were away. My best friend Date finally back! I know, I know, lets go to a bar! Or maybe to the training grounds, I want to see you in action. Oh I know, I should take you to meet my family again!"
Nevice really shouldn't be associating with Date at all considering the status she has by blood, her family never liked him

There is a shouting heard nearby
*"Miss Nevice!"*
"Crap, he's near. Quick hide me, I don't want to be married!"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Oh yes, you're one of Date's friends. That's fine. Here's the jist of it.
> 
> The Kuzunoha Clan is made up of several families, some of which are outside of the seventieth layer. However, they're all subservient to the five main families: The Narumi, the Asakura, the Daidouji, the Ishida, and the Kagami.
> 
> ...


"That's very interesting."

"What is his name and what does he look like? And honestly, I only just met them. It's a bit strong to call them my friends."


----------



## manidk (Feb 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Having used his allotted time sparky returns to his cell. As the door shuts a portal opens.
> 
> Sparky noticed he could smell the portal before it happened.



Sparly scarfs down what food he has, suits up, and hops through the portal.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Given the,lack of firey death, Uncle determines the passage to be safe.
> 
> He channels shinsoo into the dog talisman, and enters



The mist envelops his body. At first, it seems normal, he doesn't feel anything different, and then he hits a rock. Then he realizes he can't feel anything. Next, his sight begins to wain while the beasts start noticing an intruder is around.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The mist envelops his body. At first, it seems normal, he doesn't feel anything different, and then he hits a rock. Then he realizes he can't feel anything. Next, his sight begins to wain while the beasts start noticing an intruder is around.


The,old man shrugs nonchalantly at the sensation

"Mist annoying."

A white glow emanates fro him, eating into his surroundings

"Should disappear."

It does. Along with everything else in a,20 meter radius


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An anger mark appears on Nevice's face
> "You forgot me! I'm worried to death and you forgot me?"
> Nevice squeezes harder completely straightening out Date's back, a bit of a relief really there was that one crick always bothering him.
> "I missed you so much, do you know how boring things have been around here without you? All the training they put me through or that they are now they are trying to marry me off to some stupid man to try to strengthen the family. So many things have happened while you've been gone for 15 years. We have to talk somewhere more cheerful!"
> ...



Date is met by a bespectacled young man. 



"Miss Nevice, I-" He notices Date standing in front of her. "Miss Nevice, who is this?" Date chuckles. "Well, if it isn't Mitsuo Kagami. You've grown quite a bit." Mistuo realizes who he is and his face warps into a dismissing scowl. "Oh. It's you." He turns to Nevice. "Miss Nevice, we should go. Now." 

Date steps up. "She goes where she pleases. Besides, the Kagami family isn't known for their inclusiveness." Mistuo starts to lose his temper. "Are you challenging me? Because if you are..." He throws two orbs into the air. "I won't hold back." Date puts his hand on his pistol.

In the back, Shuhei gets up and suddenly appears before the both of them.



"If you two going to fight in my family graveyard, then I hope you're willing to be buried in yours, because that's what will happen." He then sits down. 

"Tch, fine." Mistuo recalls his orbs and shouts "This isn't over!" before leaving. 

"Well, he hasn't changed very much." Shuhei chuckles. "Yep. Still a dick, but then again, he _is_ a Kagami."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Date is met by a bespectacled young man.
> 
> 
> (fixed)
> ...


Nevice frowns
"I don't remember him being like that back then. 
He'd never have thought of fighting in a family graveyard would he? Well anyway."
Nevice looks at Shuhei and bows
"Nice to see you again today Mr.Shuhei. It's been so long since we've both seen Date. How about we go out to eat somewhere? Date's choice of course. No doubt he'll want to go to THAT place after 15 years. What don't tell me you thought it was gone Date."
Nevice chuckles a bit
"We have some catching up to do after all."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Date smirks. "That'd be a nice change, I'll pretty much eat anything at this point." Shuhei gets up once again. "I'm getting spicy chicken. Don't care what you're getting, I'm just saying that now." 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The floating sphere finally descends, signalling the end of the summit. The Fifth, Seventh, Ninth and Sixteenth Raidou are shown coming out of the room. "Well, that was almost pointless. We could've been done in an hour if they honestly didn't bitch like children." The old man from the tarot shop laughs. "Aren't you and your brother the ones who don't 'sweat the small stuff', Roaring Waves Akira?" 



"Those idiots started bitching about who gets more of their own in higher positions and crap like that. And then there's my Daidouji brethren, wanting to start a war." Akira sighs. "Honestly, I wish I came from the Asakura sometimes. At least they have their heads on straight. Er, not saying that the Ishida's have a screw loose, Ryouhei." "Honestly, you guys are worrying too much," the Ninth said, smoking a cigarette and sitting on the air. "And how is that so, Minato the Reaper?"



"Hey, I'm just saying, we got a lot of things we need to do. That just showed what we need to work on. Particularly, out communication." Minato takes a drag on his cigarette. "My family in particular is in need of a proper browbeating. Sorry about that. Anyways, should we tell them?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kaya was sitting down at the time, saying "You're friend's name is Cain. He was delivering something to the Daidouji family."

An announcement can be heard across town. _There will be an announcement in front of the Summit at 4:00 p.m. All Active Kuzunoha members must attend._ "I'm sorry, I have to leave, just stay here." Kaya and her dragon fly off towards the Summit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Date smirks. "That'd be a nice change, I'll pretty much eat anything at this point." Shuhei gets up once again. "I'm getting spicy chicken. Don't care what you're getting, I'm just saying that now."
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nevice leads them to a small shack the smell of various foods wafts through the air. It smells like a buffet that has every sort of food,drink and even alcohol. But the shack is far too small for that.
"Heheh remember where the secret entrance down is Date?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 8, 2014)

Uncle continues walking deeper into the cave, Rubear active as he continues to remove the offending fog from his path.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 8, 2014)

Caim's eyes flutter open slowly as he takes in his surroundings.

"What is this... a prison cell?.....Now I remember, the overgrown Lizard shot me in the back for some reason, so much for gratitude. These guys must be a few nuts shy of a light bulb." He said scratching his hair and yawns loudly.

A small bird creeps through the bars on the upper left corner and lands on the swordsman's trenchcoat, chirping away.

"Guess this isn't so bad, peaceful at least." He lies downs, drifting back to sleep


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Caim's eyes flutter open slowly as he takes in his surroundings.
> 
> "What is this... a prison cell?.....Now I remember, the overgrown Lizard shot me in the back for some reason, so much for gratitude. These guys must be a few nuts shy of a light bulb." He said scratching his hair and yawns loudly.
> 
> ...



The door to the outside of the room opened. Instead of the same boy, a swordsman with a cold stare comes in. "Oh look, you're alive. I was worried I'd have to remove a corpse from here." 



"Don't worry, I've contacted your team. They should be able to pick you up soon."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*Thank you,may i ask how much time i have to give the book back?*" Kiel asks before going back the tarot card place and start reading the book while he wait the others



"You'll have to give it back in 72 hours," Misa said. Then the announcement occurred. "Oh, looks like I might have to close soon. Sorry, you can take the book, but you can't read it here. I'll need to take inventory before I close."

Suddenly, Kira comes back. "Oi, Misa, here's your food. Oh, by the way, you, eh, Kyle? Anyways, one of your friends, Cain I think his name was, got into trouble. Now h'es in jail. You might wanna help him."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The door to the outside of the room opened. Instead of the same boy, a swordsman with a cold stare comes in. "Oh look, you're alive. I was worried I'd have to remove a corpse from here."
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't worry, I've contacted your team. They should be able to pick you up soon."



_Team? What on Rapetrain is he talking about? _ 

Cain gets up meets the Jailer's gaze with a smile,, the bird now dubbed Tweety remaining on his shoulder "Good day to you and that was a strong possibility, I tend to break easy. On that note, is it normal for travelers to be blasted in the back, stomped on  and arrested without prior warning or given a reason?" Cain raises an eyebrow in confusion


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparly scarfs down what food he has, suits up, and hops through the portal.



Sparky hops through the portal to the prepared battle ground



"TODAY WE HAVE A SPECIAL MATCH FOLKS. A THREE WAY FIGHT BETWEEN SPARKY! THE ARGENTINIAN! AND SCOWL!"



The Argentinian: Such rabble is beneath me.
Skowl: Who the fuck you talking to freak. I'm going to be shitting both of you out by tomorrow morning


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle continues walking deeper into the cave, Rubear active as he continues to remove the offending fog from his path.



Celus glares at the spirits, daring them to fuck with him. He followed after Uncle in spirit form.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Team? What on Rapetrain is he talking about? _
> 
> Cain gets up meets the Jailer's gaze with a smile,, the bird now dubbed Tweety remaining on his shoulder "Good day to you and that was a strong possibility, I tend to break easy. On that note, is it normal for tourists to be blasted in the back, stomped on  and arrested without prior warning or given a reason?" Cain raises an eyebrow in confusion



The man rubbed the back of his head. "...Yeah, that wasn't exactly the best scenario. We were kind of wary since you guys came out of nowhere with no documentation from an official from the lower layer. That and we've been jumpy for a while now due to special...circumstances going on for the past few days. Then there's the fact that you were stated to be joined by a member of our clan who disappeared well over a decade ago, which some of us thought was bullshit from the start. Now we've gone through you're actions and determined that you were telling the truth. The gator that attacked you is getting reprimanded. Now we just need to find your team or acquaintances or whatever those guys were to you and they'll pick you up."

"Although," the man started. "There was something strange we found. For some reason, when Kiryu tried to tag you, you were able to get rid of it despite the power gap you guys have. I'd like to ask why that is."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "You'll have to give it back in 72 hours," Misa said. Then the announcement occurred. "Oh, looks like I might have to close soon. Sorry, you can take the book, but you can't read it here. I'll need to take inventory before I close."
> 
> Suddenly, Kira comes back. "Oi, Misa, here's your food. Oh, by the way, you, eh, Kyle? Anyways, one of your friends, Cain I think his name was, got into trouble. Now h'es in jail. You might wanna help him."



"*Fine by me i will be back, to give the book"* Kiel goes away looking back to the people he has a sudeen headache and his mind like it was yelling,a voice he did not recognize "YOU THINK THEM CAN TAKE IT?! YOU THINK THEM DESIRE IT?! HAHA" Kiel vision distorted and he laughed,and suddenly stoped reading the book as he goes to the tarot place "*That Date where is he? Since i have time i should look around if i found the uncle and that one other guy*" Kiel looked a place with vision to look around the place,while he read the book


----------



## Sablés (Feb 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The man rubbed the back of his head. "...Yeah, that wasn't exactly the best scenario. We were kind of wary since you guys came out of nowhere with no documentation from an official from the lower layer. That and we've been jumpy for a while now due to special...circumstances going on for the past few days. Then there's the fact that you were stated to be joined by a member of our clan who disappeared well over a decade ago, which some of us thought was bullshit from the start. Now we've gone through you're actions and determined that you were telling the truth. The gator that attacked you is getting reprimanded. Now we just need to find your team or acquaintances or whatever those guys were to you and they'll pick you up."
> 
> "Although," the man started. "There was something strange we found. For some reason, when Kiryu tried to tag you, you were able to get rid of it despite the power gap you guys have. I'd like to ask why that is."



"Oh, you mean this old thing." Cain takes off his coat and  lifts his shirt up, revealing a dragon tatoo extending and wrapping around his torso all the way to his left arm



"_This_ is what you're looking for. A seal has already been placed on me and it overrides anything foreign interference; probably so I can never take the blasted thing off until I fulfill the required condition."

"What 'special circumstances' are you talking about? Feel free not to answer by the way, just making conversation since I've got time to spare."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 9, 2014)

"Oh, man. I haven't been here in years. Oi, you guys got scotch?"

Date and the rest ate their food and reminisced about the past. Date said what he was up to, barring his dealing with House Genus. Also, the man that was watching Cain left,saying that he was need elswhere, along with others. Then, before they knew it, the announcement came, which Date, Nevice and Shuhei all atended all attended.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All family heads, Royal Guard captains, and Raidous, including the current one sat down in front of the citizens. The Sixteenth Raidou, Masamori Hikari, took the stand.



"Loyal citizens. These past several years have been turbulent ones. Severla parts of the Empire have stepped on some of our smaller villages on other layers. We lost one of our main family heads. But I'm not here to talk about that right now. We're here to talk about something else."

"You see, our Kagekai soldiers have been gathering information from several organizations, and the evidence to be a single possibility:

There is going to be a war."

The townspeople were visibly shaken. They seemed to be hanging on every word said by their Raidou. 

"In this summit we were talking about what our course of action should be. And we came to one course of action; we strengthen our forces and stay neutral. In order to help accomplish this, we have made 3 main objectives:

1: Call all smaller families on other floors back to the mainland.

2: Call back all active Kuzunoha currently working on other layers back here where they will be needed.

3: Enlarge ad strengthen our military forces.

To help with this, we have emplyed three new captains for the Royal Guard."

The townspeople and even some of the soldiers were heard chattering. Masamori cleared said chatter with a simple cough.

"As I was saying, we will be employing three more captains for the Royal Guard. You all know the original four; 

Mitsuru Kagami:


Seiji Daidouji: 


Mikami Suzuki:


Junpei Ishida:


However, these are the newer three captains:

Shiryu Kusanagi:


Raigo Morimoto


And finally, Ikuyo Fukunaga


These will be the new captains for the newly created fifth, sixth and seventh squads. They will be accepting new members soon, so those who wish to take part, be ready for the test involved. That concludes today's announcment. We will give further information on a later date." And with that, the Raidou and the captains go away, leaving the crowd and the soldiers outside and inside of the Seikai talking about the recent decisions.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle continues walking deeper into the cave, Rubear active as he continues to remove the offending fog from his path.



The Shadow Specters jumped towards Uncle, firing shinsoo beams that ignore the mist. Some sink into the ground and on the ceiling, all of them firing at Uncle as well. Finally, one of them eats some of the mist and mixes it into it's composition, turning into the mist. It morphs into a mist wall, ignoring the light from Uncle and melting anything in it's path.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just before the meeting:



Sabl?s said:


> "Oh, you mean this old thing." Cain takes off his coat and  lifts his shirt up, revealing a dragon tatoo extending and wrapping around his torso all the way to his left arm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We've been alerted that there might be some serious conflict that will engulf the Hive's organizations. I can't give anyone any significant details, but we're trying to figure out what we should do." Suddenly, some man comes into the room and tells him simply "It's time." He gets up and says "Sorry, but that's all I have for now." and leaves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Oh, man. I haven't been here in years. Oi, you guys got scotch?"
> 
> Date and the rest ate their food and reminisced about the past. Date said what he was up to, barring his dealing with House Genus. Also, the man that was watching Cain left,saying that he was need elswhere, along with others. Then, before they knew it, the announcement came, which Date, Nevice and Shuhei all atended all attended.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nevice ate her fill.
Her current status has her Rubear at 50% and she has seal on.
"Mitsuru as beautiful as usual. Oh wow, a war huh? Well lets not worry about that for now Date, we still have a long day ahead of us full of catching up. You don't have to worry about the family okay..."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The Shadow Specters jumped towards Uncle, firing shinsoo beams that ignore the mist. Some sink into the ground and on the ceiling, all of them firing at Uncle as well. Finally, one of them eats some of the mist and mixes it into it's composition, turning into the mist. It morphs into a mist wall, ignoring the light from Uncle and melting anything in it's path.



The light continues shining from Uncle as he proceeds forward, where offending attacks and Shadow Spectres touch it, they vanish from existence with little fanfare.

The mist wall approaches Uncle, who simply looks at it warily.

"Oho. You must be a little different. _Uncle fix that._"

The light condenses around the mist wall, surrounding it completely.

"You should listen to your elders. _You not exist._"

And it was so.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The Shadow Specters jumped towards Uncle, firing shinsoo beams that ignore the mist. Some sink into the ground and on the ceiling, all of them firing at Uncle as well. Finally, one of them eats some of the mist and mixes it into it's composition, turning into the mist. It morphs into a mist wall, ignoring the light from Uncle and melting anything in it's path.



Celus wields the power of Gas Bill, setting the offending Specters aflame, a fire that not even retreating into the walls could extinguish.
"You pick the wrong foe to battle within the realm of spirits." Celus said with a smile. "I don't _need_ a body to fight you."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Having being left to his own devices yet again, Cain stumbles upon a way to amuse himself. In a short time, he had already tamed the yellow-skinned bird and taught it to mimic speech.

"Muramasa." Cain calls out and  a  Nodachi over 150cm in length materializes out of thin air and lands on Cain's palm 



Cain motions into a stance



"Alright little birdy, fly." 

Tweety leaves Cain's shoulder and ascends into the air, distancing itself from the swordsman. Simultaneously, Cain rips the sword from it's sheathe and initiates 3 successively curved and overlapping strikes at blinding speeds as if he had only swung once, with Tweety at the center. All blows were missed intentionally yet oddly enough the bird does not move and merely flaps it's wings in a stationary position.

"Well now, color me impressed. You're certainly a keeper alright." Cain sheathes his sword, and it's presence ceases from existence. He whistles for the bird to return  and so it does. Cain returns to a sleeping position waiting for his inevitable rescue...from someone...apparently.


----------



## manidk (Feb 9, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky hops through the portal to the prepared battle ground
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sparky prepares himself for battle, activation Rubear at 40% and Zero Point.

His fleas begin spreading about the battlefield as well, and his sword is his in his tail, chainsaw strapped on his back.

He awaits the starting bell, ready to attack the first opponent that moves with the RED RAIN OF PAIN.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 9, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky prepares himself for battle, activation Rubear at 40% and Zero Point.
> 
> His fleas begin spreading about the battlefield as well, and his sword is his in his tail, chainsaw strapped on his back.
> 
> He awaits the starting bell, ready to attack the first opponent that moves with the RED RAIN OF PAIN.



*Horn blows*


All three were still, it was a Mexican standoff. First on to move gets teamed up on by two, and nobody wanted that.

Scowl: What's this? Fear? I thought we were beneath you
Argentinian: Your taunts will not work on us you scoundrel. Surrender now and I promise you only a light mauling.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 9, 2014)

Seth leaves and looks for the 'friend' that was captured.


----------



## manidk (Feb 9, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Horn blows*
> 
> 
> All three were still, it was a Mexican standoff. First on to move gets teamed up on by two, and nobody wanted that.
> ...



_*"THIS IS PATHETIC!  HAVE AT YOU!"*_

The fleas Sparky spread around began to converge on the other two en masse.  Eyes were swarmed upon and bitten, nostrils and throats were clogged with a massive amount of the tiny insects.

Sparky stood back and prepared the RED RAIN OF PAIN!  Waiting to target the first enemy who showed weakness.

He otherwise stood his ground, keeping Rubear and Zero Point up.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 9, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth leaves and looks for the 'friend' that was captured.



Seth arrives at the prison and finds Cain sleeping. He wakes him up, signs a form and leaves with him whilst also bumping into Kiel who was already looking for the others.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Seth arrives at the prison and finds Cain sleeping. He wakes him up, signs a form and leaves with him whilst also bumping into Kiel who was already looking for the others.



"Hello Kiel, I just took your friend out of jail from here."

Seth goes on his way leaving the Greedy Swordsman with the p*d*p****. He looks for the vendor telling him he completed his objective.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

A random bird flies overhead and shits on Seth's hair. Meanwhile, Cain and Kiel were having tea in a nearby cafe.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nevice ate her fill.
> Her current status has her Rubear at 50% and she has seal on.
> "Mitsuru as beautiful as usual. Oh wow, a war huh? Well lets not worry about that for now Date, we still have a long day ahead of us full of catching up. You don't have to worry about the family okay..."



Date was still thinking about the announcement. _Looks like they know about the whole coup. Hopefully their newer captains can help them._ "Yeah, we probably should. So, how have things been for you these past few years?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Date was still thinking about the announcement. _Looks like they know about the whole coup. Hopefully their newer captains can help them._ "Yeah, we probably should. So, how have things been for you these past few years?"



Nevice was silent for a few moments, Date seems out of it could he really have changed that much?
"Lets go somewhere a little more private first."

Nevice grabs him by his wrist and gently leads him to a quite underground cavern filled with flowers that is a long way away from anything. A place they both knew about and most didn't.
There is a small waterfall flowing and a light shining through above.
"If I could sum things up I'd say... worse. Ever since, well you know; 15 years ago. I couldn't believe what I heard back then.

We're also having some problems with a few of the other clans running about. The Rider Clan is being a rather pain in the ass since some of their members side with the empire's ideals. 

We try to stay neutral the best we can, but it's actually rather hard. There is pressure from all sides including within. The family is constantly fighting, it's disheartening. We don't have as nearly as much weight to throw around as we used to. The ones in the war have started to gather resources that we normally would have access to and hoard it. I'm telling you this because it does make it rather hard on me, considering my future role."
Nevice shakes her head

"The carefree events of the past are gone now."
She puts her head on her knees while she's curled up
"That's why I was rather happy to see you. I doubt anyone else feels that way. Speaking of which, you seem to hardly have changed at all from when I last saw you, what is with that? I expected you to be all scruffy by now since you are so much older than me."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> A random bird flies overhead and shits on Seth's hair. Meanwhile, Cain and Kiel were having tea in a nearby cafe.



It was actually some random citizen. Seth would never be caught by a random bird.


----------



## manidk (Feb 9, 2014)

JoJo said:


> It was actually some random citizen. Seth would never be caught by a random bird.



Raven the Pigeon(A9).



_friend thinks he can get away from me, huh?_

The shit that was dumped on to Seth's head after that was spoken of between the Kuzonohas for many years, its legend even reaching the Emperor's ears.

Bards sung of it, and children feared it, being warned that it would come to those who disobey their parents and don't eat their veggies.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Tweety proceeds to high-flap Raven for a job well done and returns to Cain's side.

"Where have you been?" He asks the bird and gets an innocent tweet in response


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 9, 2014)

Kiel was drinking his tea while reading his book,he wonders in his mind "*Date might take it,or maybe a random girl from somewhere,i dunno.... Wait the hell i'm thinking now?! Mika isn't around here anymore to take it so i don't know,fuck it!!!!*" Kiel make a creepy smile while reading his book


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel was drinking his tea while reading his book,he wonders in his mind "*Date might take it,or maybe a random girl from somewhere,i dunno.... Wait the hell i'm thinking now?! Mika isn't around here anymore to take it so i don't know,fuck it!!!!*" Kiel make a creepy smile while reading his book



Cain almost spat out his tea as he heard Kiel's ravings. He simply passes it off as the man not being fluent in English.

"Who is Mika?" He asks curiously


----------



## JoJo (Feb 9, 2014)

Seth goes and cleans himself off. When he's done it's almost as if he never encountered the pigeon. He continues on to the vendor.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain almost spat out his tea as he heard Kiel's ravings. He simply passes it off as the man not being fluent in English.
> 
> "Who is Mika?" He asks curiously



Kiel looks to him with a empty eyes making the bird in the Cain shoulder fly away "*Someone or should i say something i desired that was crushed so it doesn't matter anymore*."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 9, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"THIS IS PATHETIC!  HAVE AT YOU!"*_
> 
> The fleas Sparky spread around began to converge on the other two en masse.  Eyes were swarmed upon and bitten, nostrils and throats were clogged with a massive amount of the tiny insects.
> 
> ...



The Argentinian chuckled, his skin thickening into a stone like substance. Skowl was forced to close his eyes. He growled in discomfort.

Realizing he was now the weak link skowl flattened his scale to his body, prepared for battle. The Argentinian  rush for his flank as Sparky unleashed the Red Rain of Pain! Skowl moved to dodge but his hind legs was trapped in the jaws of the I her combatant and the Red Rain of Pain struck just behind his right foreleg. Skowl snarled and struck back, his jaw quadrupling in size as he slashed Sparky across the neck


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to him with a empty eyes making the bird in the Cain shoulder fly away "*Someone or should i say something i desired that was crushed so it doesn't matter anymore*."



Tweety decided he wanted cake and stole a few gold coins from Cain's pocket to pay for it; birds loved cake after all.

"Alright then. Next question, what brings you guys here?" He says tapping his feet.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Tweety decided he wanted cake and stole a few gold coins from Cain's pocket to pay for it; birds loved cake after all.
> 
> "Alright then. Next question, what brings you guys here?" He says tapping his feet.



Kiel look to the air and speaks "*You see,we were in another layer and then a fight started but somehow we got away and found ourselves  in this layer,date knows this place far better of course,but we didn't came here with him like that it was not even our objective even more that would be a disrepect bringing people like that who knows why we are here anyways*."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Tweety decided he wanted cake and stole a few gold coins from Cain's pocket to pay for it; birds loved cake after all.
> 
> "Alright then. Next question, what brings you guys here?" He says tapping his feet.



Suddenly a cat attacks the Tweety bird and catches him in both hands.

"Gotcha now you slipperrry little bird!"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suddenly a cat attacks the Tweety bird and catches him in both hands.
> 
> "Gotcha now you slipperrry little bird!"



"Oh hello there putty dat. Watcha want this time?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Oh hello there putty dat. Watcha want this time?"



"To eat you of course!"
He proceeds to do so


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "To eat you of course!"
> He proceeds to do so



Naturally an anvil appears out of thin air and slams the cat on the head. Tweety takes the opportunity to escape and runs past Cain and Kiel, the cat clearly chasing him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Naturally an anvil appears out of thin air and slams the cat on the head. Tweety takes the opportunity to escape and runs past Cain and Kiel, the cat clearly chasing him.


There is a huge bump on the cat's head as it runs past Cain and Kiel after the bird
"Get back here you tweety bird!"
The cat pulls out a bat and starts taking swings at the bird like a baseball


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a huge bump on the cat's head as it runs past Cain and Kiel after the bird
> "Get back here you tweety bird!"
> The cat pulls out a bat and starts taking swings at the bird like a baseball



Cain watches the events unfold and mutters something resembling "Rules of nature my ass....doesn't it know it can fly?" He rises from his seat and chases the animal with Kiel in tow. 

----------------

"You gotta try harder, putty dat." Tweety says as he maneuvers the streets, dodging the Cat's swings, they had now entered a more regal district. Until the latter slipped on a banana peel and feel into a steaming pile of dog crap. There is a fire hose to the right of the Cat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "You gotta try harder, putty dat." Tweety says as he maneuvers the streets, dodging the Cat's swings, they had now entered a more regal district. Until the latter slipped on a banana peel and feel into a steaming pile of dog crap. There is a fire hose to the right of the Cat.



The cat rushes over and points it at the bird
"I got you now bird!"
He pulls the fire hose he's holding onto and starts flailing all over the place due to the sheer force of the hose. Cain ends up getting soaked along with Kiel knocking them on their asses along with multiple citizens. Some pottery is broken and a  book shop is soaked.

The cat is flung from the hose while also getting drenched by water cleaning off the crap in exchange for being soaked in water and flys at the bird midair, air drying and starts making grabs at the bird midair.
"I gocttaa now you yellow varmint!"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Tweety sees his master felled to the floor

"Bad putty dat, attack friends." Beckoning Tweety's call, droves of pidgeons, swallows and other bird-like creatures clouded the nearby streets dropping their debris like hail. The Cat was pelted by several hard rocks and fell to the ground. Several citizens were caught in the crossfire. Cain was strangely untouched, as was Kiel besides him. 

Tweety took the chance to retreat, a giant mansion lays ahead of him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Tweety sees his master felled to the floor
> 
> "Bad putty dat, attack friends." Beckoning Tweety's call, droves of pidgeons, swallows and other bird-like creatures clouded the nearby streets dropping their debris like hail. The Cat was pelted by several hard rocks and fell to the ground. Several citizens were caught in the crossfire. Cain was strangely untouched, as was Kiel besides him.
> 
> Tweety took the chance to retreat, a giant mansion lays ahead of him.


Meanwhile several glowing eyes appear from alleys.

Dozens of feral hungry cats!

They jump from the roofs onto the birds from above catching many from surprise.
The puddy cat ran over to a trashcan using this chance and used it as armor then starts running after the Tweety bird towards the mansion.
"I'm finally you to get you, you darn bird!"


----------



## manidk (Feb 9, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Argentinian chuckled, his skin thickening into a stone like substance. Skowl was forced to close his eyes. He growled in discomfort.
> 
> Realizing he was now the weak link skowl flattened his scale to his body, prepared for battle. The Argentinian  rush for his flank as Sparky unleashed the Red Rain of Pain! Skowl moved to dodge but his hind legs was trapped in the jaws of the I her combatant and the Red Rain of Pain struck just behind his right foreleg. Skowl snarled and struck back, his jaw quadrupling in size as he slashed Sparky across the neck



Sparky dodged backwards from the strike, releasing a powerful barkwave at Skowl's head.  As he landed, he fartlaunched forwards again, keeping the RED RAIN OF PAIN ! concentrated on his blade instead of launching it.

The stab was aimed at Skowl's head, hopefully still disoriented from the barkwave.

Sparky kept The Argentinian in sight, ready to react to any attacks.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Meanwhile several glowing eyes appear from alleys.
> 
> Dozens of feral hungry cats!
> 
> ...



It was a bloodbath. Corpses of civilians, felines and aviary creatures littered the streets. Windows were shattered, women raped, homes broken in to. The battle raged on, talons on claws, chirps on meows, the screams of the people as they fell and tripped over each other. The cause of this disaster will remain unknown for centuries to come. The higher ups payed no mind naturally as it was but Tuesday yet again

Cain and Kiel follow the cat into the mansion.


-------

Tweety could feel it in his bones. Today was the final battle, he donned his hidden armor and waited to combat the Cat



"You gonna wegwet this, widdle putty tat."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain and Kiel follow the cat into the mansion.
> 
> 
> -------
> ...


The cat runs in with his garbage armor and hears the birds challenge
"Is dat so?"
The cat pulls out a disintegrating gun

"The game is up bird I'm going to use you to garish my next meal."
The cat starts shooting disintegration beams at the bird


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Tweety raises a sword held by talon in response. Defying all logic, the beam was deflected to a nearby corner of the building, it turned to ash a mere moment later.

"Fight like a berd, putty dat." Tweety says as he charges at the worthy foe, poised to slit its throat and ready to evade any on-coming attacks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Tweety raises a sword held by talon in response. Defying all logic, the beam was deflected to a nearby corner of the building, it turned to ash a mere moment later.
> 
> "Fight like a berd, putty dat." Tweety says as he charges at the worthy foe, poised to slit its throat and ready to evade any on-coming attacks.



The cat starts making rapid shots at the bird destroying parts of the mansion
"Stand still it'lllll only hurt for a moment!"
The cat is still in the trashcan


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

As opposed to their earlier decision, Cain and Kiel now  had the common sense to not approach the disaster area. The former already had far too many run-ins with the law for one occasion and just waited far back on the rooftops.

------

Tweety continued to dodge the Cat's beams, there were several holes in the ground and walls as far as the eye could see. The cat definitely had the advantage in open space thus the bird came up with a plan. The moment the beam would begin to fire, he would toss one of his swords with accurate precision and spear through the beam and hopefully take the cat's arm with it; the trash can would likely hamper it's ability to move. Of course, Tweety never stopped moving while doing so.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nevice was silent for a few moments, Date seems out of it could he really have changed that much?
> "Lets go somewhere a little more private first."
> 
> Nevice grabs him by his wrist and gently leads him to a quite underground cavern filled with flowers that is a long way away from anything. A place they both knew about and most didn't.
> ...



"Heh, funny story about that, but that's for another time.

Anyways, it looks like the Clan might be able to come back from some of it's set-backs. And it's gonna have to soon, otherwise thing's are gonna get a lot worse." He notices Nevice curling up. He sits down next to her. "I mean, we should be fine as long as things don't get much worse. First thing we should focus on is making sure our other families are safe, then recoup our loses. As long as we get back at least some of what we lost, we should be able to survive the worst of this war." 

"About that thing about carefree days, well...thing's change. We're not soldiers-in-training anymore. We're the ones who'll have to protect the Clan now." He sees his words aren't helping much. He sighs. "But that's for a later point, not now. You can still try and do things not related to your responsibilities in the mean time. Isn't there anything you want to do now?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Tweety continued to dodge the Cat's beams, there were several holes in the ground and walls as far as the eye could see. The cat definitely had the advantage in open space thus the bird came up with a plan. The moment the beam would begin to fire, he would toss one of his swords with accurate precision and spear through the beam and hopefully take the cat's arm with it; the trash can would likely hamper it's ability to move. Of course, Tweety never stopped moving while doing so.



"You can't fly around forever bird then I'll get you!" The Cat takes a shot at a nearby mirror angled at the back of the bird then fires directly at the bird


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Amidst the battle, a lone bird stood on the rooftops unbeknownst to the others


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You can't fly around forever bird then I'll get you!" The Cat takes a shot at a nearby mirror angled at the back of the bird then fires directly at the bird



Tweety took the opportunity and shot the sword at the cat like a dagger at the moment he fired at the mirror in attempts of mutual damage.

"Eat dis, tat."

In doing so, the beam managed to catch the Bird's left wing and turned a fair portion of it to ashes, armor and all. This severely hampered Tweety's ability to maneuver through the air


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Tweety took the opportunity and shot the sword at the cat like a dagger at the moment he fired at the mirror in attempts of mutual damage.
> 
> "Eat dis, tat."
> 
> In doing so, the beam managed to catch the Bird's left wing and turned a fair portion of it to ashes, armor and all. This severely hampered Tweety's ability to maneuver through the air



The sword ended up lodging itself into the disintegration gun and the cat fired at the bird again not noticing.

The gun disintegrates itself
The cat looks at the pile of dust in disbelief
"Sufferin Sucatash. But that won't stop me bird!"
The cat jumps out of the trashcan and uses it as a weapon
"This is it bird, time to meet your maker!"
The cat still has the range advantage and now has the mobility advantage.
However his weapon of choice is rather poor of quality


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Tweety was stooped by the Cat's lack of tact for he still had another sword and proceeded to chop the trash can to bits, never taking his eye's off the conniving feline in caution


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Tweety was stooped by the Cat's lack of tact for he still had another sword and proceeded to chop the trash can to bits, never taking his eye's off the conniving feline in caution



The cat ducks out of fear as the trashcan is slashed into ribbons and starts to run on all fours away.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The cat ducks out of fear as the trashcan is slashed into ribbons and starts to run on all fours away.



Tweety saw his chance. Though the pussycat's actions were incredibly suspicious, he resolved himself to end the battle then and there.

The ground around broke off into cracks as Tweety took off into the sky. Flying vertically while his wings tore up a he blazed through the atmosphere until he could go no higher. The space was serene and quiet, the pussy cat could only look upwards as bright star-like figure shun visibly in the sky. Then it all came down.













Tweety had placed the hilt of his sword in his beak  and shot downwards in a spiral, electricity cackled through him as he did. What first appeared to be a blazing fire-bird




turned into what  could be seen as a soaring arrow descending on the Kuzonoha land.




Knowing running would be fruitless, the cat meets the charge head on with the remainder of his trashcan and swings as they clash

"WEST IN PEACE, PUTTY DAT!"

"NEVER!"

At the point of collision between the sword and the trashcan, a dome-like explosion covered the mansion as it was ripped to bits.



This light could be noticed by everyone across the land yet none of the locals bothered to pay attention as dismissed it as 'It's happening again'

Beneath the massive crater, the bird and the cat are laid down conscious but unable to move


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky dodged backwards from the strike, releasing a powerful barkwave at Skowl's head.  As he landed, he fartlaunched forwards again, keeping the RED RAIN OF PAIN ! concentrated on his blade instead of launching it.
> 
> The stab was aimed at Skowl's head, hopefully still disoriented from the barkwave.
> 
> Sparky kept The Argentinian in sight, ready to react to any attacks.



As sparky fartbalated at Skowl The Argentinian struck. Sparky was forced to abandon his red rain of pain or be broadsided


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

As Date conversed he noticed Masamori Hikari conversing with a familiar figure

A quiver ran through his core




Date managed to catch the last wisps of the conversation "... And that is why I need to see the DEEP dungeon." Masamori was obviously conflicted as he weighed the choice. Deliberating with the weight of the entire clan on his mind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A man in white appears from a portal and just shakes his head

*"That's it, that's the last time I'm letting you two go out into the mortal realm. I warned you over 100 times stop fighting when I let you two out."*
He picks up the cat and bird and throws them into a portal to a flat endless plane of white.
Then he snaps his fingers.
All the damages fixed in an instant, all wounds healed. Memories remained but the damage did not.
All the damages to the city repaired he also jumps into the portal of endless white. It was as if nothing happened.


----------



## manidk (Feb 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As sparky fartbalated at Skowl The Argentinian struck. Sparky was forced to abandon his red rain of pain or be broadsided



Sparky decided that playing it smart and avoiding damage was a better strategy for survival.

He threw up some grass that he had eaten earlier, the force pushing him backwards.

He instead decided to launch a wide-ranged Barkblast at the two, readying himself to defend.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky decided that playing it smart and avoiding damage was a better strategy for survival.
> 
> He threw up some grass that he had eaten earlier, the force pushing him backwards.
> 
> He instead decided to launch a wide-ranged Barkblast at the two, readying himself to defend.



The Argentinian merely thickened his skin and the wave dissipated harmlessly over him. Skowl in the other hand leaped backward so that now he was flanking The Argentinian , who was now in the middle.

The Argentinian: Sparks ma pup. Let us work together


----------



## manidk (Feb 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Argentinian merely thickened his skin and the wave dissipated harmlessly over him. Skowl in the other hand leaped backward so that now he was flanking The Argentinian , who was now in the middle.
> 
> The Argentinian: Sparks ma pup. Let us work together



Sparky nodded at the Argentinian and launched another RED RAIN OF PAIN! at Skowl, charging forward in its wake, stabbing the sword forward at Skowl's head again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky nodded at the Argentinian and launched another RED RAIN OF PAIN! at Skowl, charging forward in its wake, stabbing the sword forward at Skowl's head again.



Skowl dodged and took the hit on the shoulder, creating a bleeding gash. Skowl latched onto sparky's tail, intent on doing harm, but both of you were slammed from the side by a wall of stone the shape of a claw.

Sparky could feel the ribs on his left side give out and crumble. Skowl made a sound no dog should make as he lay on his side.


----------



## manidk (Feb 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Skowl dodged and took the hit on the shoulder, creating a bleeding gash. Skowl latched onto sparky's tail, intent on doing harm, but both of you were slammed from the side by a wall of stone the shape of a claw.
> 
> Sparky could feel the ribs on his left side give out and crumble. Skowl made a sound no dog should make as he lay on his side.



Nanites began to fix the damage within Sparky using the raw material left over from consuming Pete earlier.

_Looks like we're doing this together, old friend..._

Sparky finished off Skowl with a sword through the brain as he launched back and prepared to face The Argentinian.

ZP, Rubear still active.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 10, 2014)

Cain wasn't sure what exactly had happened...and frankly did not care. All that mattered was 

1) He wasn't soaked anymore
2) He could walk the streets without being mauled by a random house cat

"Guess that's the end of it. Think I'll go find a nice hotel and sleep in." He whistles for Tweety to return to him but to no avail. Instead, a white bred falcon descends on his head. Judging by it's height, it had been in its adolescent stages.

"Well this is new. Whatever, later Kiel." He yawns and goes off  on his merry way, waiting for whatever may come.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> Nanites began to fix the damage within Sparky using the raw material left over from consuming Pete earlier.
> 
> _Looks like we're doing this together, old friend..._
> 
> ...



Sparky could hear a whisper in the back one his mind "Careful of this one pup"

He could see another dog in the arena, but he knew he wasn't there. Not really.



"He's weak on the left flank, watch the way he stands. Frontals assault will end with you as kibble. Don't get to close but don't get to far, the middle distance is yours. Close and far are too his advantage."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Date conversed he noticed Masamori Hikari conversing with a familiar figure
> 
> A quiver ran through his core
> 
> ...



_Who in the hell was that? Deep dungeon? I don't remember anything along those lines._

Date took note of the event and dropped a few crystal bugs to shadow Masamori as he went back to trying to console Nevice.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unlce and Celus were done killing the Shadow Specters and finally gained their pottery. On the way to the next item, they bump into a boisterous swordsman. "Oi, what are - Er wait a second, I'm not ready yet." The man suddenly strikes a pose.



"Oi, who are you guys? Why are you all the way out here?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Who in the hell was that? Deep dungeon? I don't remember anything along those lines._
> 
> Date took note of the event and dropped a few crystal bugs to shadow Masamori as he went back to trying to console Nevice.



Date thinks back to his time "with" Viper in his quarters. Pictures on the mantle. Family pictures. That's right, he was one of 5 brothers. That's why that man looked so familar

The bugs shadowed the duo as they descended into into the dungeons, down, down down, to the deepest pit. And then down further. Date had no idea the castle extended this deep. He doubt many did.

Eventually they came to a solitary cell, where a figure stood chained.



"Hello Y'sera." Spoke the genus. The imprisoned being opened his eyes. "You have me at a disadvantage. Do I know you?" "Not many who don't ha e you at a disadvantage given your current circumstances no? But I degrees. My name is Blagaurdt Genus, at your service. Though most call me Blackheart the Genius. Can't imagine why."
"*sigh* Why have you come? As you can see I am quite busy, rotting in isolation and all, and you are disturbing it. I would quite like to return to my routine of breathing and standing eternally motionless"
"So snappy. I have come to free you."

Y'sera stared holes into Masamori who had thus far stood silently by
 "And him?"
"Well he is the key of course."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Who in the hell was that? Deep dungeon? I don't remember anything along those lines._
> 
> Date took note of the event and dropped a few crystal bugs to shadow Masamori as he went back to trying to console Nevice.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Uncke wags a finger in admonishment, "Nono, who are _you_?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 10, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle wags a finger in admonishment, "No no, who are _you_?"



"Who am I? Tis quite simple, really." Suddenly, musice can be heard playing from all sides."












"I am a mortal chosen by forces far beyond mortal comprehension! I am the wolf who howls for justice, the eagle who cries for freedom! The invincible under the sun!" He raises his blade into the air, it creating a blinding light. "I am Saito Kusanagi!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain wasn't sure what exactly had happened...and frankly did not care. All that mattered was
> 
> 1) He wasn't soaked anymore
> 2) He could walk the streets without being mauled by a random house cat
> ...



Kiel just look cain going away.

After walking away Kiel goes to the library to give the book back to it,or at least see if it was open.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Who am I? Tis quite simple, really." Suddenly, musice can be heard playing from all sides."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old man shrugs nonchalantly, "Never heard of you."


----------



## manidk (Feb 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky could hear a whisper in the back one his mind "Careful of this one pup"
> 
> He could see another dog in the arena, but he knew he wasn't there. Not really.
> 
> ...



Sparky scanned The Argentinian, noticing a slight limp from his left flank, almost imperceptible.

_Hmm.  Excellent, Pete.  Thank you._

Sparky immediately used Obfuscate and sent an aura clone straight at The Argentinian, and left one where he currently was.  His scent was spread over the whole area as he stepped to TA's left side, zig-zagging to add further confusion to mix, but never straying too far or too close.

The next step is a RED RAIN OF PAIN aimed at the left flank.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 10, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man shrugs nonchalantly, "Never heard of you."



Saito's face suddenly lost color. "........Wha?" His knees sink and he goes into a miniature depression period. "How can that be? My name was supposed to be said far and wide! Could it be that my name is....unknown?" Saito pounds the ground in frustration. "No, no, it cannot be so!" Suddenly, his amulet and blade seem to cat on their own accord. The blade speaks up first. 

"FOOL! It takes far longer than a year for your name to be known far and wide. Just follow my instruction and you will be a legend. After all, my legend dates back to the twelfth-"

"We know," the amulet says, clearly annoyed. "Anyways, can I have the body back? We're supposed to be meeting the other captains." Saito sighs. "Alright, Shiryu, you can take the helm." Suddenly, there is a light coming from both Saito and the amulet, the amulet taking the blade and Saito's soul and storing it in there, whilst sending out another soul into Saito's body. When the transfer was complete, another swordsman laid there, sitting on a rock. 



"Sorry about that. He's not exactly well-adjusted to anything, well, normal."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky scanned The Argentinian, noticing a slight limp from his left flank, almost imperceptible.
> 
> _Hmm.  Excellent, Pete.  Thank you._
> 
> ...



TA swiped twice, both time sending claws of stone that sundered Sparky's distraction. He turned to address the real sparky as the later closed in for a RED RAIN OF PAIN. He sent sparky flying with a bone crushing earthen uppercut but the damage was done. The RED RAIN OF PAIN had hamstrung his left hind leg, his mobility was now severely hindered.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Who in the hell was that? Deep dungeon? I don't remember anything along those lines._
> 
> Date took note of the event and dropped a few crystal bugs to shadow Masamori as he went back to trying to console Nevice.
> -------------------------------------------------


"Date? You're kinda spacing out on me again. Is being home for the first time in 15 years messing with you that badly? Hmm. Perhaps I should reintroduce you to the family, it may help clear up some of those thoughts in your head. Lets go to my home."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Saito's face suddenly lost color. "........Wha?" His knees sink and he goes into a miniature depression period. "How can that be? My name was supposed to be said far and wide! Could it be that my name is....unknown?" Saito pounds the ground in frustration. "No, no, it cannot be so!" Suddenly, his amulet and blade seem to cat on their own accord. The blade speaks up first.
> 
> "FOOL! It takes far longer than a year for your name to be known far and wide. Just follow my instruction and you will be a legend. After all, my legend dates back to the twelfth-"
> 
> ...


"I am,already used to it. Now then, what is YOUR name?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Date thinks back to his time "with" Viper in his quarters. Pictures on the mantle. Family pictures. That's right, he was one of 5 brothers. That's why that man looked so familar
> 
> The bugs shadowed the duo as they descended into into the dungeons, down, down down, to the deepest pit. And then down further. Date had no idea the castle extended this deep. He doubt many did.
> 
> ...


Masamori drew a small ceremonial dagger from his clothing and slit himself across the palm before rubbing it on the giant keyholess padlock binding Y'sera chains together "Shitagatte, akuma no hōru ga sagaru" there was nonpomp, no fanfare. Simply a soft purple glow as the chains of binding vanished into nothingness. So too did his garb and even his skin its self change. So through were the kuzonoha about the binding and sealing of Y'sera, for they knew of the certain perils that should befall them should they attempt to bind him and then FAIL

Y'sera takes a deep breath, the first in many years.

"I forgot what that felt like"


----------------------------------------------


All across the isle a shudder is felt, like the cotton sheet of reality sudden became home to a boulder of great size. The change of shinsoo density did not escape the notice of the local fauna, all of which fled immediately, rendering everything pternaturally silent.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 10, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I am,already used to it. Now then, what is YOUR name?"



"Oh, me? My name's Shiryu Kusanagi. The guy you just met was my brother, Saito." Shiryu spots the book that belonged to the artifact store owner. _Huh. Looks like the old man found someone to dump that quest onto._ "Anyways, I should probably be going. I leave you two to your treasure hunting or whatever's in that book."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 10, 2014)

The,old,man waves the,lad off, then shudders as he feels the change,in Shinsoo


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

Borclay the Tempestous and his minion berserker Carl swept through the layer like a wild fire after  3 year drought. They left swathes of blood and destruction in their wake. Families, cities, entire countries fell. In the span of a day the blood of 180 million lives was soaking into the dirt. All along the way Borclay would pick special souls, "Lucky" individuals who would join him on his crusade. Men, women, children. None were spared the nails.

As he led the march to the next city a man appeared in front of him

"You've had your fun Borclay. Time to come home like a good boy, or else you'll get a spanking."


Borclay was incredulous. Who was this little man to think he could stop his crusade.

Borclay stomped up to the man and laugh heartily, a honest and true belly shaking laugh. The hills shook with its power and mirth. The man was not so amused.

He snapped his fingers "Lixer. Spank."

A second much larger form emerges from the man's shadow


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 10, 2014)

Date sensed the strange goings-on that happened underground and senses the change in shnsoo. _The hell was that? Who the hell was that guy?_



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Date? You're kinda spacing out on me again. Is being home for the first time in 15 years messing with you that badly? Hmm. Perhaps I should reintroduce you to the family, it may help clear up some of those thoughts in your head. Lets go to my home."



"...Yeah, sure. Let's go." Date sends back his insects and follows Nevice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Date sensed the strange goings-on that happened underground and senses the change in shnsoo. _The hell was that? Who the hell was that guy?_
> 
> 
> 
> "...Yeah, sure. Let's go." Date sends back his insects and follows Nevice.


"Huh, everything feels odd all of a sudden."
Nevice ups her Rubear to 60% and zeropoint to 40%

Nevice makes her way to her house with Date.
"Well here we are, the Kagami's."
She seems to be rather proud of the house and it's name.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Date sensed the strange goings-on that happened underground and senses the change in shnsoo. _The hell was that? Who the hell was that guy?_
> 
> "...Yeah, sure. Let's go." Date sends back his insects and follows Nevice.



As he recalled his insects date didn't know why what happened next happened, but the island shook violent and begans to collapse in on itself, forming a massive sinkhole. The air currents screamed past towards the hole  and the ground eroded away. Then suddenly all at once it stopped. Immediately an alarm went up.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 10, 2014)

Cain barely took 5 steps away from Kiel before he shook from the massive Shinsoo disturbance. The sirens of an Island-wide alarm surfaced soon after.

"...."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 10, 2014)

Kiel stops and make a mad smile "*Well it seems the boredom hours finishe*d"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Cain wasn't sure what exactly had happened...and frankly did not care. All that mattered was
> 
> 1) He wasn't soaked anymore
> 2) He could walk the streets without being mauled by a random house cat
> ...



The man in white was using the bird as a direct feed of information, as if he's looking through it's eyes.
The man starts to monolog out loud wherever or whenever he is
*"Always nice to have things go right,oh don't worry. I know all of you are bored out of your skulls, I'll be sure to tell you."*



Zhen Chan said:


> As he recalled his insects date didn't know why what happened next happened, but the island shook violent and begans to collapse in on itself, forming a massive sinkhole. The air currents screamed past towards the hole  and the ground eroded away. Then suddenly all at once it stopped. Immediately an alarm went up.


A shaking interrupts the walk
"Wh-what? Someone is attacking us? We have to get to the house immediately!"
Nevice ups her pace by making her step 50% and her rubear 50% jumping ahead of Date for a moment before he does so as well


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 10, 2014)

Date follows Nevice's lead and goes towards the Kagami estate. 

_What in the hell is that?

Damn it, what's House Genus up to?!_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The captains and Raidou were all in the Asakura estate, along with Shuhei who was eating, when everything started. "what the hell is going on?" Mikami summons her spirit, Juno. Juno uses her powers to create an island-wide Sphere and relay it to Fuuka. "Th-the island is falling apart! If we don't act, everyone might die!" The others immediately leaped into action.  "Not on my watch." Ryohei summons his beast, Trismegistus and summons all townsfolk, including  the outsiders, into certain sections of the island; The other Family estates. Shuhei leaves with them, leaving his beast, O, behind to help with the fight.

_Amala Network, open._ Instantly, several portals form over those sections, leading to a secluded out-cove on another layer. All those there are immediately transported. Raigo summons some of his beasts, a pack of Hiyoirie Horrors and send them out to help all those who weren't sent towards the areas.

"Who the hell is behind this?!" Akira says, seething with anger. Juno starts scanning for anyone who might be related to the phenomena.  Kaya, however, summons her dragon Koryu, who then flew once around the edges of the island and returned with four orbs. "I think we all know who's behind all of this. I suggest we all release our full power. We're going to need it." All Raidou and Captains summon their beasts and spirits and absorb their powers and leave to meet the cause of their problems. Mikami stays behind, Ryohei leaving a defensive barrier around the area, to give support. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date found the other in a city near the point where the Kuzunoha island was. He found Kiryu trying to calm down those who were confused as to what was going on. "Everyone, please come down. The soldiers and Raidou are on top of this." _Damn it. Just who's doing all of this?_


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 10, 2014)

"Should we return to the others, Uncle, or continue onwards?" Celus asked, infusing himself with enough of the God of Life's power for his spirit form to appear before his companion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"This can't be the imperials right? They wouldn't do something like this right? Please, not again. Not again."
Nevice is clearly shaken up


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The captains and Raidou were all in the Asakura estate, along with Shuhei who was eating, when everything started. "what the hell is going on?" Mikami summons her spirit, Juno. Juno uses her powers to create an island-wide Sphere and relay it to Fuuka. "Th-the island is falling apart! If we don't act, everyone might die!" The others immediately leaped into action.  "Not on my watch." Ryohei summons his beast, Trismegistus and summons all townsfolk, including  the outsiders, into certain sections of the island; The other Family estates. Shuhei leaves with them, leaving his beast, O, behind to help with the fight.
> 
> _Amala Network, open._ Instantly, several portals form over those sections, leading to a secluded out-cove on another layer. All those there are immediately transported. Raigo summons some of his beasts, a pack of Hiyoirie Horrors and send them out to help all those who weren't sent towards the areas.
> 
> "Who the hell is behind this?!" Akira says, seething with angers starts scanning for anyone who might be related to the phenomena.  Kaya, however, summons her dragon Koryu, around the island, who was watching the events. "I think we all know who's behind all of this. I suggest we all release our full power. We're going to need it." All Raidou and Captains summon their beasts and spirits and absorb their powers and leave to meet the cause of their problems. Mikami stays behind, Ryohei leaving a defensive barrier around the area, to give support.



The group of war ready Raidou & Co venture deep into the hold, the source of the disturbence. The deeper they got the thicker space its self seems. Yards compressed into centimeters as their movements slowed to a molasses crawl. "What the hell kind of trickery is this!" Proclaimed Maya. As they descend Akira spotted Masamori Hikaro, prone  and unmoving in the ground. His right side completely devoid of skin and flesh.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The man in white was using the bird as a direct feed of information, as if he's looking through it's eyes.
> The man starts to monolog out loud wherever or whenever he is
> *"Always nice to have things go right,oh don't worry. I know all of you are bored out of your skulls, I'll be sure to tell you."*



Cain plucks the falcon from his head and rests it on hand, petting away at it's head "I wonder why birds are drawn to me,  more of a dog fan myself; I suppose you will require naming.... Falco. Well my feathered friend, It might be time to get out of dodge before this island becomes nothing more than  a memory

The swordsman hops onto the nearest rooftop and uses sphere to search for any shinsoo activity


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The group of war ready Raidou & Co venture deep into the hold, the source of the disturbence. The deeper they got the thicker space its self seems. Yards compressed into centimeters as their movements slowed to a molasses crawl. "What the hell kind of trickery is this!" Proclaimed Maya. As they descend Akira spotted Masamori Hikaro, prone  and unmoving in the ground. His right side completely devoid of skin and flesh.



Kaya looks on with a visible look of disgust and disappointment. 

_What did this poor fool do?_

Kaya stood there and summoned the other orbs. She absorbs the orbs and her body transforms, becoming younger. 



Minato looks around and summons a cloud of imps and used it to fly over towards Masamori, siphoning his power. Ryouhei, who strengthene everyone with shinsoo beforehand, sensed the area to try and find the source of the disturbance. Akira readied his defensive measures and his sword. The captains stood in the middle of the group. As they looked around, Mitsuru made sure to defend Mikami's pearl, which was in one of her beasts; With it, Mikami was able to assist the others where she was, scanning and teleporting abilities to the area.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Should we return to the others, Uncle, or continue onwards?" Celus asked, infusing himself with enough of the God of Life's power for his spirit form to appear before his companion.



Uncle nods, "It is dangerous to be alone in such times. Collect your body, young one. Uncle shall take us there."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 11, 2014)

Seth feels the massive force of Shinsoo come over him like a blanket on a needle. He doesn't like the feeling. 

"I wonder what that was?" 

He continues exploring.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle nods, "It is dangerous to be alone in such times. Collect your body, young one. Uncle shall take us there."



Celus returned to his body, awakening in physical form once again. He waited for Uncle to return and bring them back.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus returned to his body, awakening in physical form once again. He waited for Uncle to return and bring them back.


The old man exits the cave, nodding with approval.

He reaches into his pocket, and withdraws a piece of paper.

"Follow Uncle." He departs.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 11, 2014)

Celus followed after Uncle. "May I borrow this?" Celus said, raising the Sheep talisman. "I think I might have great use for it in the future."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus followed after Uncle. "May I borrow this?" Celus said, raising the Sheep talisman. "I think I might have great use for it in the future."


They arrive at their destination, as Uncle stops then looks towards Celus.

"You still not give that back yet? Hmph! Women. Always,snatching baubles."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 11, 2014)

"So is that a yes or a no?" Celus asked. Celus checked the position of the sun.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "So is that a yes or a no?" Celus asked. Celus checked the position of the sun.



The old man snatches it back, "Is,no."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

Celus and Uncle find themselves with the huddled masses of the kuzonoha clan, the air is tense. Small children periodically cry and are quickly hushed


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 11, 2014)

Celus checks the position of the sun.

He pulls out Esperacchius and begins to play and sing, letting a wave of calm roll over the frightened crowd.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 11, 2014)

Kiel started to wander through the place searching for something that would explain why he was in that layer since he had no answers so far  "*i'm already tired of this place..*"


----------



## manidk (Feb 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> TA swiped twice, both time sending claws of stone that sundered Sparky's distraction. He turned to address the real sparky as the later closed in for a RED RAIN OF PAIN. He sent sparky flying with a bone crushing earthen uppercut but the damage was done. The RED RAIN OF PAIN had hamstrung his left hind leg, his mobility was now severely hindered.



Sparky rolled and prepared to strike again, not giving TA a moment to rest.  A volley of knives were launched in a Denial of Area type of attack as Sparky circled around TA quickly, leaving a stream of Obfuscate shinsoo in his wake.

Multiple Chainsword strikes were launched as Sparky circled, most aimed for the head or left side.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky rolled and prepared to strike again, not giving TA a moment to rest.  A volley of knives were launched in a Denial of Area type of attack as Sparky circled around TA quickly, leaving a stream of Obfuscate shinsoo in his wake.
> 
> Multiple Chainsword strikes were launched as Sparky circled, most aimed for the head or left side.



TA made no attempt to dodge, as they would have been futile. Instead he tucked his injured leg under him and hardened his flesh into a stone-like substance. Sparky's chainsword only did slight chip damage to the stoneynhide. TA sat motionless. Waiting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus checks the position of the sun.
> 
> He pulls out Esperacchius and begins to play and sing, letting a wave of calm roll over the frightened crowd.



The beautiful music sails over the crowd of people. The mood lightens gradually as hope replaces the dread of the unknown. Some people even smile


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

Uncle looks over the crowd in boredom, where he spots a random sniveling child.

He approaches her.

"You now Uncle's apprentice! Time to begin training!"

The child's mother reaches out to stop the old man from giving the child a rich and fulfilling life in the martial arts, only for her hand to be casually swatted away.


----------



## manidk (Feb 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> TA made no attempt to dodge, as they would have been futile. Instead he tucked his injured leg under him and hardened his flesh into a stone-like substance. Sparky's chainsword only did slight chip damage to the stoneynhide. TA sat motionless. Waiting.



Sparky backed off, a plan in mind.

He planted his chainsword in the ground as he retrieved the dogsword, he launched a flurry of strikes at the hardened exterior of TA before finishing with a RED RAIN OF PAIN!

The moment the RROP! was started, the chainsword burst from the ground directly underneath TA.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Uncle looks over the crowd in boredom, where he spots a random sniveling child.
> 
> He approaches her.
> 
> ...



The child looks up at uncle. It twas a little gray boy



"BUT YOU DONT UNDERSTAND!" Screams the frantic mother


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth feels the massive force of Shinsoo come over him like a blanket on a needle. He doesn't like the feeling.
> 
> "I wonder what that was?"
> 
> He continues exploring.



Seth discovers an old door. It is unusual in that it is free standing


----------



## JoJo (Feb 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth discovers an old door. It is unusual in that it is free standing



Seth begins to inspect the door looking for the rest of the building. _What the hell is this shit?_

He opens the door and peeks inside.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth begins to inspect the door looking for the rest of the building. _What the hell is this shit?_
> 
> He opens the door and peeks inside.



As seth grasps the handle  he feels a surge of the unknown. He opens the door a crack and peaks through it. He suddenly finds himself on a grassy plain. In the distance he sees some ruins and what looks to be the beginnings of a forest


----------



## JoJo (Feb 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As seth grasps the handle  he feels a surge of the unknown. He opens the door a crack and peaks through it. He suddenly finds himself on a grassy plain. In the distance he sees some ruins and what looks to be the beginnings of a forest



_Second time today I'm feeling this weird shit. _ As he sees the plains he takes his head out and looks back at the *ninja name* land and compares them. He does this a few times. _Let's see where this takes me._ As he enters he sets his Rubear to 25% Step to 25% Seal to 25% and dedicates the rest to Zero Point. He keeps the door open behind him, just in case.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> _Second time today I'm feeling this weird shit. _ As he sees the plains he takes his head out and looks back at the *ninja name* land and compares them. He does this a few times. _Let's see where this takes me._ As he enters he sets his Rubear to 25% Step to 25% Seal to 25% and dedicates the rest to Zero Point. He keeps the door open behind him, just in case.



Seth steps through. The air is cool and crisp. Seth feels drawn to the ruins, his spiritual awareness tingling


----------



## JoJo (Feb 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth steps through. The air is cool and crisp. Seth feels drawn to the ruins, his spiritual awareness tingling



_Are those fuckers here?_ Seth decides to check out the ruins and be as hidden as possible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2014)

JoJo said:


> _Are those fuckers here?_ Seth decides to check out the ruins and be as hidden as possible.



Seth creeps slowly into the ancient ruins of a dead forgotten pantheon. There are offering a plenty up on the alter. Ashes that were once food, skeletons, bottle of drink, weapons, long since burned out incense.



As he enters their shrine reacts to his presence


----------



## JoJo (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth creeps slowly into the ancient ruins of a dead forgotten pantheon. There are offering a plenty up on the alter. Ashes that were once food, skeletons, bottle of drink, weapons, long since burned out incense.
> 
> 
> 
> As he enters their shrine reacts to his presence



Rubear, step, zero point, are all the same. But instead of seal he uses obufiscate at 25%. He prepares himself for immediate battle.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The child looks up at uncle. It twas a little gray boy
> 
> 
> 
> "BUT YOU DONT UNDERSTAND!" Screams the frantic mother





"Hmm. You have good eyes. What is your name, young one?"

The woman's pleas go ignored.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hmm. You have good eyes."
> 
> The woman's pleas go ignored.



The child grabs Uncles hand. "_I... Am... Huuuuuuuungry._"

His grip is abnormally tight on uncles thumb and pinky


----------



## TehChron (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The child grabs Uncles hand. "_I... Am... Huuuuuuuungry._"
> 
> His grip is abnormally tight on uncles thumb and pinky



The old man nods his head in understanding.

"In times of crisis, we must use nature to take what we need."

He reaches into his pocket with his free hand, withdrawing a hamburger



"Here you go."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man nods his head in understanding.
> 
> "In times of crisis, we must use nature to take what we need."
> 
> ...



With his right hand the child still held uncle's pinky. With his left he took the burger and devoured it savagely. Kid must have been REALLY hunger. "Billy, honey. Let the nice man go. Please." The mom spoke up.
Billy flickered for a moment, appearing to hiss and bare teeth more at home in the mouth a raptor than a small child. When he wasn't flickering he pull back his goody, revealing smooth neatly parted hair. The very air around him seems monochrome and devoid of movement. It was at that moment uncle realized that though billy held on to hi he couldn't feel any warm emanating from the boy. Only a soft, still, bleekness.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> With his right hand the child still held uncle's pinky. With his left he took the burger and devoured it savagely. Kid must have been REALLY hunger. "Billy, honey. Let the nice man go. Please." The mom spoke up.
> Billy flickered for a moment, appearing to hiss and bare teeth more at home in the mouth a raptor than a small child. When he wasn't flickering he pull back his goody, revealing smooth neatly parted hair. The very air around him seems monochrome and devoid of movement. It was at that moment uncle realized that though billy held on to hi he couldn't feel any warm emanating from the boy. Only a soft, still, bleekness.



The old man noted this odd phenomenon, then cupped his chin with his other hand.

"In nature it is natural for strong to devour weak. If you that hungry, take what you need. Is nature running it's course."

Uncle takes his free hand and makes a wide, sweeping motion towards the crowd, "Follow Uncle, and the world will be your oyster. Kung fu _veryyy_ powerful. Strong get what they want. Weak clean up mess. Sound fun, yes?"

The old man observes the child's reaction with great interest.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man noted this odd phenomenon, then cupped his chin with his other hand.
> 
> "In nature it is natural for strong to devour weak. If you that hungry, take what you need. Is nature running it's course."
> 
> ...


Billy's head turns to uncle while his body remains pointed at his mother. Only his head. His body flickers into place almost a full 2 seconds later. "Strong take what they want... I want... I want it. All of it. I WANT IT. I WANT ALL OF IT! IT WILL ALL BELONG TO ME! I WILL GNASH IT BETWEEN MY TEETH AS I PLEASE! GRIND CHEW RIP TEAR KILL KILL KILLLLL! I AM THE STRONGEST IT WILL ALL BE MINE!"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Billy's head turns to uncle while his body remains pointed at his mother. Only his head. His body flickers into place almost a full 2 seconds later. "Strong take what they want... I want... I want it. All of it. I WANT IT. I WANT ALL OF IT! IT WILL ALL BELONG TO ME! I WILL GNASH IT BETWEEN MY TEETH AS I PLEASE! GRIND CHEW RIP TEAR KILL KILL KILLLLL! I AM THE STRONGEST IT WILL ALL BE MINE!"



"You? Strongest?"



"You not nearly strong enough! You still young brat, need much training before talking big shit!"

Running Rubear through his hand, Uncle uses a complex finger maneuver to knock back the child's grip, allowing him to free his finger.

"Come. Uncle shall teach you how big the world is."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Rubear, step, zero point, are all the same. But instead of seal he uses obufiscate at 25%. He prepares himself for immediate battle.


An illuminated form emerges from the shrine



[YOUTUBE]fbFGWhE0WuU[/YOUTUBE]

"Who dares trespass on these most hallowed of grounds?"

John The Bapist (A?)


----------



## JoJo (Feb 12, 2014)

"I wasn't aware that these were holy grounds. A door was just in front of me and I entered it because I was looking for someone. I'll be on my way now."

Seth makes an attempt to leave.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I wasn't aware that these were holy grounds. A door was just in front of me and I entered it because I was looking for someone. I'll be on my way now."
> 
> Seth makes an attempt to leave.



The doors slam shut on rusted hinges that long since should have rotted away.

"You dare turn your back on me! Do you know who I am? I am John the Baptist! Former high priest and now vessel for Gods too vast and horrible for your imagination!"

John slumped back in his throne of bones. "I am also... Kind of lonely. Ive been in that shrine for I don't know how many centuries alone. No toys, no books. Its all been terribly boring. Please stay for a while."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The doors slam shut on rusted hinges that long since should have rotted away.
> 
> "You dare turn your back on me! Do you know who I am? I am John the Baptist! Former high priest and now vessel for Gods too vast and horrible for your imagination!"
> 
> John slumped back in his throne of bones. "I am also... Kind of lonely. Ive been in that shrine for I don't know how many centuries alone. No toys, no books. Its all been terribly boring. Please stay for a while."



_Loneliness. That feeling is nothing new to me._ Since Seth felt empathy for John the Baptist he decided to comfort him. "So, what would you like to do?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> _Loneliness. That feeling is nothing new to me._ Since Seth felt empathy for John the Baptist he decided to comfort him. "So, what would you like to do?"



"I'd like to sacrifice some virgins and have a grand feast that lasts for 30 days an nights, but seeing has how it appears civilization has slightly... Collapsed since last I checked then I don't think that's possible. Hmm. How about a crusade? Bitches love crusades!"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 12, 2014)

Unseen, a man adorns a pair of epic shades

"Nothing gets the,bitches wet like a good crusade"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Unseen, a man adorns a pair of epic shades
> 
> "Nothing gets the,bitches wet like a good crusade"



John stares off into the distance

"Hey you hear something?... Never mind."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I'd like to sacrifice some virgins and have a grand feast that lasts for 30 days an nights, but seeing has how it appears civilization has slightly... Collapsed since last I checked then I don't think that's possible. Hmm. How about a crusade? Bitches love crusades!"


"I don't really condone this type of thing, but if you do it against the evil within the world I can get behind that!"



> John stares off into the distance
> 
> "Hey you hear something?... Never mind."


Instead of hearing something, Seth's sixth sense made him feel something.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I don't really condone this type of thing, but if you do it against the evil within the world I can get behind that!"



"Crusade AGAINST evil? Hmm. Radical way of thinking. Might be fun."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Crusade AGAINST evil? Hmm. Radical way of thinking. Might be fun."



"I know this guy, he is really against the 'ugliness' of this world. I think he would do it with us. But that aside, when shall we start?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I know this guy, he is really against the 'ugliness' of this world. I think he would do it with us. But that aside, when shall we start?"



"When is quite the question. I feel a disturbance that must first be investigated. Follow me." John stood and walk deliberately out of the ruined temple and into the adjacent forest


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I wasn't aware that these were holy grounds. A door was just in front of me and I entered it because I was looking for someone. I'll be on my way now."
> 
> Seth makes an attempt to leave.



Elsewhere
Takime is having a chuckle
*"Wow, these people are a real laugh. Lets walk into the door that goes into nowhere. Surely nothing will go wrong. This isn't some kind of fairy tale where you'll be greeted by some fawn or some stupid crap like that."* The Harem has reached 200,000 at this point, all married oddly
*"Well lets see what happens next then."*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the whiteness of the abyss of non-existance somewhere, sometime  a man in white drinks tea and reads through a newspaper. There are many magical portals showing the stuff going on in the hive which he made.
*Former Elder God of magic, Magus. Rank( A1)*

There are several figures behind him watching through the portals *as if they have nothing better to do* as well as the man's two recently arrived pets.
An unknown man

SIR STEPHANUS TYRONEUS COLBERTUS!

URSINE THE TERRIBLE

A Black child

Hank hill king of Propain

Super Nazi Hitler

Ashley Winchester

The recently dead Fausen, God of War 


A Girl. Rank *(???)*


 And Magus's two pets
Tweety bird

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/t/tweety_bird-5202.jpeg



and 
his cat Sylvester

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130216153816/looneytunes/images/3/34/Sylvester_Cat_Cartoon-psd12937.png




There are quite a few other figures hanging around, but they don't seem to be of note, just unlucky souls that met a death.
Magus turns a page and sips some tea


----------



## JoJo (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "When is quite the question. I feel a disturbance that must first be investigated. Follow me." John stood and walk deliberately out of the ruined temple and into the adjacent forest



Seth follows. "John wh- Can I call you John? But that aside what kind of disturbance is it? Is someone there or has something gone wrong?"



> Elsewhere
> Takime is having a chuckle
> "Wow, these people are a real laugh. Lets walk into the door that goes into nowhere. Surely nothing will go wrong. This isn't some kind of fairy tale where you'll be greeted by some fawn or some stupid crap like that." The Harem has reached 200,000 at this point, all married oddly
> "Well lets see what happens next then."


Seth sneezes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Elsewhere
> Takime is having a chuckle
> *"Wow, these people are a real laugh. Lets walk into the door that goes into nowhere. Surely nothing will go wrong. This isn't some kind of fairy tale where you'll be greeted by some fawn or some stupid crap like that."* The Harem has reached 200,000 at this point, all married oddly
> *"Well lets see what happens next then."*



Suddenly a figure appears before takime. The Name tag on his shirt says Dr.Based God
"Takime I have the results of your testing"


"It appears you have all 37 flavors of ghost aids as well and pussystinkitis and and incurable case of cthulucrabs. Im sorry."


"Maybe next time you will invest in ghost condoms. Don't be a fool, wrap your tool."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Suddenly a figure appears before takime. The Name tag on his shirt says Dr.Based God
> "Takime I have the results of your testing"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


*"Hmm, I was wondering what that small itch was. You wouldn't think there be that much disease in the afterlife. Well at least most of it's curable."*
An epidemic of sexual diseases swept across the spiritual planes from then on.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Magus rubs his head a bit at this news for a moment.
*Really wish my apprentice was less of a whore, but whatever. Never touched her so I don't have to worry about it.*
Then he continues on reading his newspaper and drinking his tea.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth follows. "John wh- Can I call you John? But that aside what kind of disturbance is it? Is someone there or has something gone wrong?"



"I don't know.., but it feels like somebody is about to fuck up colossally."

John stands on an empty patch of forest. Hmm. The disturbance is here... Yet... Not here. Or maybe it simolynis here YET!" John grabs seth "Come toto. Time to leave Kansas."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I don't know.., but it feels like somebody is about to fuck up colossally."
> 
> John stands on an empty patch of forest. Hmm. The disturbance is here... Yet... Not here. Or maybe it simolynis here YET!" John grabs seth "Come toto. Time to leave Kansas."



Seth continues of following John.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Hmm, I was wondering what that small itch was. You wouldn't think there be that much disease in the afterlife. Well at least most of it's curable."*
> An epidemic of sexual diseases swept across the spiritual planes from then on.



Takime scratches her pubes. A cry of 'Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn' Is heard round the infinite void of the afterlife. Trillions of penises across the hive and beyond turtle into their foreskin in blind fear. The Great itch was a coming.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth continues of following John.



John grabbed seth with his left and punches a hole in time with his right. Adventure was afoot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Takime scratches her pubes. A cry of 'Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn' Is heard round the infinite void of the afterlife. Trillions of penises across the hive and beyond turtle into their foreskin in blind fear. The Great itch was a coming.



*"Kinky, so I attracted this thing. It's giving me an itch I can't scratch. Feels like I can only scratch it with... more sex." *
Takime could feel her sexual drive going up even more to than usual.
Her sexual assault began on the afterlife on men and women. Making uncountable clones to try to scratch that itch.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 12, 2014)

In the Hall of Immaculate Perfection:

"My lords! Cthulucrabs!"

Gas Bill sighs, then rubs his eyelids wearily.

"Takime?"

"Takime"

Gas Bill sighs once more, "Fuck this shit"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

One of the uncountable clones of Takime goes up to Wrasse(not that you'd be able to tell)
*"It's been a long time since we've had fun."*
Takime changes color
"I'll even turn blue for you since I know you like it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

TehChron said:


> In the Hall of Immaculate Perfection:
> 
> "My lords! Cthulucrabs!"
> 
> ...



An hour later
"My lords she's infected over a trillion already. Takime has gone full grimdark eldritch god she's drawing upon it's dark powers and they her sexual energy in turn we couldn't do anything to stop her. Oh god I think she got me too somehow. THE GREAT ITCH IS UPON US WE ARE DOOMED!"
The mans face begins to melt


----------



## TehChron (Feb 13, 2014)

The man burns to nothingness, diseases, cthulucrabs and all.

"My fellow gods. We must seal ourselves against this infestation. We must ensure perfection amongst ourselves so that we may remain untainted for the times ahead, when we are needed more than ever."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The man burns to nothingness, diseases, cthulucrabs and all.
> 
> "My fellow gods. We must seal ourselves against this infestation. We must ensure perfection amongst ourselves so that we may remain untainted for the times ahead, when we are needed more than ever."



The man pops up in the same place that Magus is intact before he melted and is pure.
The diseases and cthulu crabs do not follow.
*"Looks like I'm going to be getting an influx of business  now."*
Magus turns another page of the newspaper


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> One of the uncountable clones of Takime goes up to Wrasse(not that you'd be able to tell)
> *"It's been a long time since we've had fun."*
> Takime changes color
> "I'll even turn blue for you since I know you like it."



"Hmm? Okay, but first, we need the proper furniture. Sidious, Qui Gon, stop being such whiney bitches. _I_ won the hand, and _I_ say that the sheets damn well will be blue..."



TehChron said:


> The man burns to nothingness, diseases, cthulucrabs and all.
> 
> "My fellow gods. We must seal ourselves against this infestation. We must ensure perfection amongst ourselves so that we may remain untainted for the times ahead, when we are needed more than ever."



"Indeed, Gas Bill. Let us raise our defenses." Caleb said, the Lord of the Gods rising from his throne. He reached out, snatching cthuhlucrabs from the air. Within moments, the vast swarm had instead been turned into a beautifully arranged and utterly impregnable barrier.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 13, 2014)

"So it's finally happening"

Aeron says grimly as he sits across a small table from Robert, engaging in a game of poker. He had anticipated the possibility of Takime's  relentless whoring to bring about an apocalyptic plague and installed contingencies for the occasion, some of which was expanding his knowledge on the concept of shinsoo, training in general and concocting a few 'experiments' in his spare time while Takime was busy fucking everything that moved. 

_Like I was going to sit around listening to her moans all day long. Even a  Schizophrenicac might think I was being paranoid. Luckily, he and presumably everyone who's ever had the 'pleasure' of 'meeting' Takime simply knows better. _


----------



## manidk (Feb 13, 2014)

Robert merely seals himself and Aeronith into a barrier and continues to play poker, chugging a ghost ale.

"For fuck's sake."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert merely seals himself and Aeronith into a barrier and continues to play poker, chugging a ghost ale.
> 
> "For fuck's sake."



Inside the barrier

------

"Call" Aeron says, spying Robert's hand. He had very little knowledge of Poker aside from the games Wrasse played and could swear Robert was bullshitting. It was the only possible explanation for him to be losing this badly,to the drunkard. Robert notices something was quite different about him.


----------



## manidk (Feb 13, 2014)

"Do you have enough aces, king of losing?"

Robert lays down a royal flush.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Do you have enough aces, king of losing?"
> 
> Robert lays down a royal flush.



"YOU...YOU!" Aeron bangs his head on the desk

"*sigh* rematch" He passes  Robert a $50 dollar bill and downs a beer can


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Suddenly an infected... man(?) starts knocking on the barrier.

"I noticed you have a child in there, may I have a taste?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 13, 2014)

Robert ignores the creepy... man?

"So, Aeron, why the new look?"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert ignores the creepy... man?
> 
> "So, Aeron, why the new look?"



Aeron does likewise.

"Hmm, I'm not supposed to tell anyone but...Dad went somewhere a trip a little while ago and I'm acting as his dupe for now, I guess." He says scratching his hair

The two continue their game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron does likewise.
> 
> "Hmm, I'm not supposed to tell anyone but...Dad went somewhere a trip a little while ago and I'm acting as his dupe for now, I guess." He says scratching his hair
> 
> The two continue their game.



Another man starts tapping on the barrier next to the other one.
"Come on let me in, I can play a mean game of poker! ( I also don't want to get infected, help). My name is Skl by the way."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Date sits down with his fellow townsfolk, suddenly feeling a strange appreciation of being alive.


----------



## manidk (Feb 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron does likewise.
> 
> "Hmm, I'm not supposed to tell anyone but...Dad went somewhere a trip a little while ago and I'm acting as his dupe for now, I guess." He says scratching his hair
> 
> The two continue their game.



"Hm.  So your dad is a child?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Another man starts tapping on the barrier next to the other one.
> "Come on let me in, I can play a mean game of poker! ( I also don't want to get infected, help). My name is Skl by the way."



Robert widens and doubles the barrier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmm? Okay, but first, we need the proper furniture. Sidious, Qui Gon, stop being such whiney bitches. _I_ won the hand, and _I_ say that the sheets damn well will be blue..."


"Wooooo!"




> "Indeed, Gas Bill. Let us raise our defenses." Caleb said, the Lord of the Gods rising from his throne. He reached out, snatching cthuhlucrabs from the air. Within moments, the vast swarm had instead been turned into a beautifully arranged and utterly impregnable barrier.


Hour 2
The barrier held, but the infection had reached 40% of the population at this point. Takime has appointed herself the leader of a sexual hivemind of cthulucrabs and is stealing power and information from each possessed member(giggity). It seems that the chutlu crabs and Takime have developed a symbiotic relationship.

For some odd reason the children are being spared directly from Takime and there has even been reports of her slaying infected pedophiles that have attempted it. Reports say the p*d*p**** population has been cut in half at least.


manidk said:


> Robert widens and doubles the barrier.


"Oh come on just a-
"SHE'S HER-
A plume of lava erupts from directly under the pedophiles
Skl is burnt to a crisp along with the p*d*p****
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Elsewhere 
The pedophiles are dumped into the non-existence of purgatory
*"Yep, lots of business."*
Magus turns another page of the newspaper
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Back with Aeronith and Robert a clone of Takime has appeared right outside the barrier after frying the pedos. She's giving off large amounts of dark vibes and has Rubear at 100% along with seal.
*"Oh hey Robert. Playing poker huh? Want to help me scratch an itch?"*


----------



## Sablés (Feb 13, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Hm.  So your dad is a child?"



"No, I don't have his abilities to change form however everyone seems to assume that he turned into me for whatever reason; nobody understands how he thinks anyway. Case in point, it Seemed to work on you and Whore hag just fine, my actual name is Aero by the way. Not very creative I know."

"As for how I was created, that's a bit sketchy. Genetic engineering type stuff made from his DNA and my moms. Not sure who she is but she must be pretty amazing for me to be so much better than dad. I learned pretty much everything he knows but luckily, I don't share his overglorified ego."




> Robert widens and doubles the barrier.



"As for what I can do. Well let's just say this barrier is protecting them a whole lot more than it's doing us. Especially with the safeguards, he put in me. He wrote down a few instructions before leaving" Aero brings out a sheet of paper

_1) Try to avoid Takime as best as you can and while I'm aware it's impossible, don't be caught up in her conceptual fuckery either.

2) Should something happen, find Wrasse or Robert. They'll be nice enough to help so long as you don't bother them.

3) FOR THE LOVE OF THE EMPEROR. DO NOT INTERACT WITH KIEL UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES
_
"He really stressed out the last bit."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wooooo!"



Once the argument had been resolved and the bedroom completed, Wrasse took Takime aside for little honeymoon action. Within minutes, cthuhlucrabs were fleeing the premises by the thousands. Wives wept for their fallen husbands and children, children wailed for their parents. The survivers spread word of what they had experienced to all they met, and soon no cthulhucrab would go within a thousand meters of the residence of the ghostly Force users.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Once the argument had been resolved and the bedroom completed, Wrasse took Takime aside for little honeymoon action. Within minutes, cthuhlucrabs were fleeing the premises by the thousands. Wives wept for their fallen husbands and children, children wailed for their parents. The survivers spread word of what they had experienced to all they met, and soon no cthulhucrab would go within a thousand meters of the residence of the ghostly Force users.



Unfortunately the cthulucrabs had formed a hivemind with Takime who for some reason enjoys tasting something more horrible than the next, her threshold for it going up each time. The opposite effect happens for Wrasse, they begin to be attracted to him.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> John grabbed seth with his left and punches a hole in time with his right. Adventure was afoot.



"You have to teach me how to do that one day." The adventure has began.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Unfortunately the cthulucrabs had formed a hivemind with Takime who for some reason enjoys tasting something more horrible than the next, her threshold for it going up each time. The opposite effect happens for Wrasse, they begin to be attracted to him.



Much like how necrosis is used to destroy sick and damaged cells to protect the body, and the mind repressed harmful memories to protect itself, so too the hivemind turned on its own to protect the whole. Takime was isolated and expelled from the hivemind, and it fled before the horror of Wrasse

Upon sensing the Takime's isolation, Caleb whipped out his phone and called Rapetrain to come take control of his bitch.


----------



## manidk (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Back with Aeronith and Robert a clone of Takime has appeared right outside the barrier after frying the pedos. She's giving off large amounts of dark vibes and has Rubear at 100% along with seal.
> *"Oh hey Robert. Playing poker huh? Want to help me scratch an itch?"*



"I'd like nothing more than to not do that, thank you.  Now stay out there until this all blows over."



Sabl?s said:


> "No, I don't have his abilities to change form however everyone seems to assume that he turned into me for whatever reason; nobody understands how he thinks anyway. Case in point, it Seemed to work on you and Whore hag just fine, my actual name is Aero by the way. Not very creative I know."



"Aero, huh?  Well, your father isn't really the creative type after all.  Apparently he just kinda stood there while some Arrow bitch killed him."



> "As for how I was created, that's a bit sketchy. Genetic engineering type stuff made from his DNA and my moms. Not sure who she is but she must be pretty amazing for me to be so much better than dad. I learned pretty much everything he knows but luckily, I don't share his overglorified ego."



"Unwarranted ego, even."

Robert smirks.

"Huh, wonder what Gas is doing in all this chaos... Wanna play Dominoes or Battleship instead?  Poker isn't fun anymore."




> "As for what I can do. Well let's just say this barrier is protecting them a whole lot more than it's doing us. Especially with the safeguards, he put in me. He wrote down a few instructions before leaving" Aero brings out a sheet of paper
> 
> _1) Try to avoid Takime as best as you can and while I'm aware it's impossible, don't be caught up in her conceptual fuckery either.
> 
> ...



"Number three is certainly the most important, number two is dead on, and number one is definitely applicable.  That woman is like herpes.  She grows on you, but then starts to burn and itch and pop and well... That analogy really fell apart but you know where I'm going with it."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 13, 2014)

"Whorehag can be decent enough, at least when she's not being a whore. Which admittedly, is almost never."

Aero reaches into a space above the small table, a swirling portal appears and he pulls out a box of dominoes, a Battleship set and a piece of candy then proceeds to set the former two on the table.

"Dad gave me something to satiate her and repel any pedophiles. He'd apparently been working on mass-producing it for a while now. If you eat this candy, any unwanted predator that gets within 85 centimeters experiences a 10-hour long orgasm paralysis phase, still in it's prototype stage so it probably isn't safe for the victim due to the raw dosage. She might even die, he didn't seem all that worried though. Want it? I don't need it since it's built in to me."


----------



## manidk (Feb 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Whorehag can be decent enough, at least when she's not being a whore. Which admittedly, is almost never."
> 
> Aero reaches into a space above the small table, a swirling portal appears and he pulls out a box of dominoes, a Battleship set and a piece of candy then proceeds to set the former two on the table.
> 
> "Dad gave me something to satiate her and repel any pedophiles. He'd apparently been working on mass-producing it for a while now. If you eat this candy, any unwanted predator that gets within 85 centimeters experiences a 10-hour long orgasm paralysis phase, still in it's prototype stage so it probably isn't safe for the victim due to the raw dosage. She might even die, he didn't seem all that worried though. Want it? I don't need it since it's built in to me."



"Yeah, uh... I think I'll stick with the whole barrier thing I've got goin' on."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 13, 2014)

"Heh, suit yourself. Don't be mad when she drugs your meals, drinking water, airborne toxins or just plain smothers you while you sleep and don't have any shinsoo prepared."

He points to the side where Takime can be seen scratching the impenetrable barrier with her nails gazing upon Robert with a crazed-obsessed look. Just to drive the point home.

"Anyway, that's 13-0 for you. Your luck's run out this time." Aero sets up the dominoes and they begin


----------



## manidk (Feb 13, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Heh, suit yourself. Don't be mad when she drugs your meals, drinking water, airborne toxins or just plain smothers you while you sleep and don't have any shinsoo prepared."
> 
> He points to the side where Takime can be seen scratching the barrier with her nails gazing upon Robert with an crazed-obsessed look. Just to drive the point home.



"Oh, don't worry about that, she can't touch my stuff."

Robert chugs another ale.



> "Anyway, that's 13-0 for you. Your luck's run out this time." Aero sets up the dominoes and they begin



"Pfft, whatever you say."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Much like how necrosis is used to destroy sick and damaged cells to protect the body, and the mind repressed harmful memories to protect itself, so too the hivemind turned on its own to protect the whole. Takime was isolated and expelled from the hivemind, and it fled before the horror of Wrasse
> 
> Upon sensing the Takime's isolation, Caleb whipped out his phone and called Rapetrain to come take control of his bitch.


Suddenly a mass of power gathers in one spot, the afterlife's wave length seems to be disrupted from it. The Hivemind is gathering in one spot while sweeping over the remainder of the population rapidly, even the children devouring a part of their essence, the rest of the population is devoured even more rapidly. Apparently Takime was keeping it in check.
"Hmm that's not good. Now all of them are forming into one whole somewhere. Also feels a bit pissed about it Wrasse. Do you mind hiding dear? I think it'll come back once it's done didn't like you apparently. I think I'm done having sex for a while now... this head ache."


Sabl?s said:


> "Heh, suit yourself. Don't be mad when she drugs your meals, drinking water, airborne toxins or just plain smothers you while you sleep and don't have any shinsoo prepared."
> 
> He points to the side where Takime can be seen scratching the impenetrable barrier with her nails gazing upon Robert with a crazed-obsessed look. Just to drive the point home.



Aero notices something.
The barrier is starting to slightly give just as the finger presses
Takime eyes seem to be calculating it figuring it out, then she stops a relieved look seems to go over her. The eyes lose that spark.
*"Oh god it's over, wait... no that's worse. Robert, I suggest you teleport yourself and the kid where the gods are, now, if you feel like living."*
There is a seriousness in the statement, one Robert hasn't heard in a long time. A battle ready tone.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 14, 2014)

A multitude of futuristic shades tumble through the air, swatting Takime aside and tearing her presence asunder 

Peace and quiet return to the poker table


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suddenly a mass of power gathers in one spot, the afterlife's wave length seems to be disrupted from it. The Hivemind is gathering in one spot while sweeping over the remainder of the population rapidly, even the children devouring a part of their essence, the rest of the population is devoured even more rapidly. Apparently Takime was keeping it in check.
> "Hmm that's not good. Now all of them are forming into one whole somewhere. Also feels a bit pissed about it Wrasse. Do you mind hiding dear? I think it'll come back once it's done didn't like you apparently. I think I'm done having sex for a while now... this head ache."
> 
> 
> ...






TehChron said:


> A multitude of futuristic shades tumble through the air, swatting Takime aside and tearing her presence asunder
> 
> Peace and quiet return to the poker table



The clone dispersed and it's essence seems to be drifting off somewhere.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 14, 2014)

Aero yawns aloud, not certain if he heard something then looks at the board

"Damn, you sunk my battleship again. Rematch"


----------



## manidk (Feb 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aero yawns aloud, not certain if he heard something then looks at the board
> 
> "Damn, you sunk my battleship again. Rematch"



By this point, Robert is blacked out drunk.

Curiously, his game has not suffered.  If anything, he's better than ever.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 14, 2014)

manidk said:


> By this point, Robert is blacked out drunk.
> 
> Curiously, his game has not suffered.  If anything, he's better than ever.



"40-nothing. Yeah, I think that's enough of a warm-up; time to beat Uncle Wrasse. Now what are the chances of him showing up in the next 30 seconds."

Wrasse appears with his Jedi/Sith minions 29.4 seconds later waiting to play.

"Up for Blackjack?" Aero asks the blue-skinned male


------

Cain sits on the rooftops gazing upon the quivering citizens below. "If nothing happens in the next 10 minutes, I'm going back to sleep." The swordsman took his time scanning the people's mental condition. Some were on their knees praying to whatever Gods they believed in, others mostly children wailing while holding onto the arms of their parents. Oddly enough, a large portion centered around Celus were calm, smiling even.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "40-nothing. Yeah, I think that's enough of a warm-up; time to beat Uncle Wrasse. Now what are the chances of him showing up in the next 30 seconds."
> 
> Wrasse appears with his Jedi/Sith minions 29.4 seconds later waiting to play.
> 
> ...



"Blackjack? I love blackjack!" Wrasse said with a grin. As a group, the Jedi and Sith pulled out clubs with leather-wrapped lead weights at the end from beneath their robes. "However, we're not here to play. Sorry kid, age restriction and all that. Now, Robert here owes us some money..."


----------



## manidk (Feb 14, 2014)

Robert reminds the force users that he won all his money back in dominoes.

At least he tries.  his drunken slurs come out closer to yo momma jokes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> ------
> 
> Cain sits on the rooftops gazing upon the quivering citizens below. "If nothing happens in the next 10 minutes, I'm going back to sleep." The swordsman took his time scanning the people's mental condition. Some were on their knees praying to whatever Gods they believed in, others mostly children wailing while holding onto the arms of their parents. Oddly enough, a large portion centered around Celus were calm, smiling even.



Cain notices a woman on another roof.


Ichypa said:


> "Blackjack? I love blackjack!" Wrasse said with a grin. As a group, the Jedi and Sith pulled out clubs with leather-wrapped lead weights at the end from beneath their robes. "However, we're not here to play. Sorry kid, age restriction and all that. Now, Robert here owes us some money..."


A blue Takime is right behind Wrasse
Rubear is at 60%, sphere 20%, zeropoint 20%
"Oh he owes money? Mind if I help?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Kaya looks on with a visible look of disgust and disappointment.
> 
> _What did this poor fool do?_
> 
> ...


As the cloud of imps defended on masamori he grabbed one, with his left hand. Masamori lived! A condescending laugh echoes in the void. "You should have killed me when you had the chance. You Kozunohas think you are so special. So great. You are just ants in a gilded hill. Tonight your hubris will be your undoing."

Y'sera appeared above the pit, face shadowed and eyes glowing fiercely. "Tonight your blood will wash your sins from the annuals of history."


Y'sera the Antithesis 
A3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "You? Strongest?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The child flickers in place a few times, then disappears. He flickers back into reappearance behind uncle and bites deeply into his Achilles tendon. "Aye yah!" Uncle twists his leg sending the child flying but the child disappears in mid air and reappears onmuncle's back. Devouring a sizeable portion of his elderly shoulder


----------



## TehChron (Feb 15, 2014)

The dog talisman continues shining brightly, as Uncles flesh remains unbroken, even as he feels bruises forming where the child had bitten him.

"Hmph! Good jaw, _veryyy_ impressive!"

He spins around, separating himself from the boy. A brutal chop reinforced with Rubear plows into the jaw, angled to cleanly sever it from the rest of the childs body.

The old man expands his senses with sphere, curiousity piqued by the boys teleporting shenanigans.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Borclay the Tempestous and his minion berserker Carl swept through the layer like a wild fire after  3 year drought. They left swathes of blood and destruction in their wake. Families, cities, entire countries fell. In the span of a day the blood of 180 million lives was soaking into the dirt. All along the way Borclay would pick special souls, "Lucky" individuals who would join him on his crusade. Men, women, children. None were spared the nails.
> 
> As he led the march to the next city a man appeared in front of him
> 
> ...



Lixer (A5) fearlessly stared down Borclay (A7) and his legions of murderous berzerkers.

?Come forth Bael the Wretched. Come forth Maggion the Soul catcher."



Two more forms emerged from the masked mans shadow.

First Bael then Maggion


Bael the wretched (A8)


Maggion the Soulcatcher (A10)


"Maggion. Deal with our 'guests' I would see their loyalties properly recalibrated. Bael. Get me a chair."

In a flash Bael was gone and back, with him was a comfortable recliner, a sun parasol, and a tray of cold lemonade, hot tea, and cookies. The man sits gingerly before getting bael to pour him some tea.


Maggion steps forward and anchors himself to the ground. He plunged his spear tipped limbs into the ground and began inhaling with great force. The berserkers had began charging but they needn't have, for so great was the force of maggion's gulp that were lifted from the ground and swallowed by the tens of thousands.


Borclay had ceased his evaluation of Lixer and found him worthy. He squeezed his axe Grindfather and grew in size. Soon he topped 30 feet in height

Borclay the Tempestuous (Rage Mode)
A5


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky backed off, a plan in mind.
> 
> He planted his chainsword in the ground as he retrieved the dogsword, he launched a flurry of strikes at the hardened exterior of TA before finishing with a RED RAIN OF PAIN!
> 
> The moment the RROP! was started, the chainsword burst from the ground directly underneath TA.



TA weathered the attacks stoically. As Sparky wound up for his RROP TA struck. He broke his stone skin and lunged. Grabbing sparky's neck in his great jaws and breaking it. Sparky flopped to the ground limp and defenseless. It was a clean break and his nanites were working to repair the damage, but in the interim he was without means to stop the inevitable death blow.

TA raised his leg and pissed on sparky, circling him victoriously. As he completed a circuit sparky's chains word burst from the ground, surprising him and gashing him on the neck. TA growled throatily as he approached to finish off sparky.

A spacial and electrical disturbance deterred him, as a winged man and a hobo stepped from thin air. Falling back on his instincts  TA attacked and was summarily reduced to a pink mist by a backhand from John


"What the hell was that?"
"I don't... Know. Regardless it wasn't the source of the disturbance."

An announcer made his presence know as he yelled from the unseen above "INTRUDERS. REMOVE YOURSELF FROM THE ARENA OR BE NULLIFIED"

"What is nullified?"
"No idea."
"Wanna find out?"
"Kinda actually. Sounds suitably threatening"

A siren was activated.

"Promising start."

A large portal opened and a flood of power roared out. It filled the air like a volcanic ash.

"Hmm. Ominous."

A howl rings out from the portal and the forest dies. All of it. Every tree, flower and blade of grass. None were spared.

"Ok. Time to go."

John opens another  portal, as he puts his foot through something emerges from the other


----------



## JoJo (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> TA weathered the attacks stoically. As Sparky wound up for his RROP TA struck. He broke his stone skin and lunged. Grabbing sparky's neck in his great jaws and breaking it. Sparky flopped to the ground limp and defenseless. It was a clean break and his nanites were working to repair the damage, but in the interim he was without means to stop the inevitable death blow.
> 
> TA raised his leg and pissed on sparky, circling him victoriously. As he completed a circuit sparky's chains word burst from the ground, surprising him and gashing him on the neck. TA growled throatily as he approached to finish off sparky.
> 
> ...



"So I take it that this is the disturbance that you were sensing?"

Seth adjusted his stats so that Rubear was at 40%, Zero Point at 25%, Sphere at 20%, and Step at 15%.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the cloud of imps defended on masamori he grabbed one, with his left hand. Masamori lived! A condescending laugh echoes in the void. "You should have killed me when you had the chance. You Kozunohas think you are so special. So great. You are just ants in a gilded hill. Tonight your hubris will be your undoing."
> 
> Y'sera appeared above the pit, face shadowed and eyes glowing fiercely. "Tonight your blood will wash your sins from the annuals of history."
> 
> ...


Junpei constructs a barrier around the captains after realizing the intruder's power. _Tune,_ he thought, as they were all transported elsewhere. "You gave them the gift?" Akira asked Minato. He smiled and said "Of course. Gave it all to you as well."

Kaya chuckled. "Hubris? Is that really the reason you think we sealed you up?" A strange glowing pattern appeared behind all of the Raidou. "We didn't seal you because of hubris. We sealed you because of the whim of the Raidou at the time. That Raidou is no longer here," The pattern grew until it was bigger than her torso. "And what's more, we've prepared just in case you ever came back." Minato's smile twisted into a madman's grin as he covers the ground in a black fog. Akira held his sword close. Ryouhei summoned several beasts, demons and spirits he had collected. Kaya stood tall and lead the charge, transforming once more.



"Now...let us see the power that once made our Clan run in fear."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Junpei constructs a barrier around the captains after realizing the intruder's power. _Tune,_ he thought, as they were all transported elsewhere. "You gave them the gift?" Akira asked Minato. He smiled and said "Of course. Gave it all to you as well."
> 
> Kaya chuckled. "Hubris? Is that really the reason you think we sealed you up?" A strange glowing pattern appeared behind all of the Raidou. "We didn't seal you because of hubris. We sealed you because of the whim of the Raidou at the time. That Raidou is no longer here," The pattern grew until it was bigger than her torso. "And what's more, we've prepared just in case you ever came back." Minato's smile twisted into a madman's grin as he covers the ground in a black fog. Akira held his sword close. Ryouhei summoned several beasts, demons and spirits he had collected. Kaya stood tall and lead the charge, transforming once more.
> 
> ...


Obligingly Y'sera soft teleported into their midst. Then hard teleported out. His soft teleportation was still, it barely moved the air and made not a sound. His hard teleport was a thing of nightmares. Space and time collapsed as air an solid matter rushed to fill the spot he once occupied. They rushed in with such force they collapsed into a singularity. The singularity then greedily ate from the surroundings as it devoured everything in its event horizon, which grew with every passing moment.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Obligingly Y'sera soft teleported into their midst. Then hard teleported out. His soft teleportation was still, it barely moved the air and made not a sound. His hard teleport was a thing of nightmares. Space and time collapsed as air an solid matter rushed to fill the spot he once occupied. They rushed in with such force they collapsed into a singularity. The singularity then greedily ate from the surroundings as it devoured everything in its event horizon, which grew with every passing moment.



Ryouhei held his hands out and created a cube in his hands. _Metatron's Cube._ Said cube flew out of his hands and enveloped  the singularity from it's event horizon to it's core. Said cube then collapsed into itself, sucking up the space around it and creating a space-less vacuum where the singularity's core once stood. 

Minato, who jumped just a hair's width away from the spot, started to cover his scythe with his breath, which turned into a blackish-purple mist. _Breath of the Reaper._

Akira's body seemed to swell up as he grew and morphed into what looked like a demon. 



Kaya, still vigilant of her surroundings, washed the area with her light in a n attempt to find Y'sera.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 15, 2014)

Celus continued to play his harp and sing, trying to keep people calm. He invoked the powers of his Gods, sensing that he would need them keep from being collateral damage of this battle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Celus continued to play his harp and sing, trying to keep people calm. He invoked the powers of his Gods, sensing that he would need them keep from being collateral damage of this battle.



Celus only received a fraction of the power he normally has for some odd reason. Wait is that a message? "We are currently fighting a dark horror, please try again later for full power."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ryouhei held his hands out and created a cube in his hands. _Metatron's Cube._ Said cube flew out of his hands and enveloped  the singularity from it's event horizon to it's core. Said cube then collapsed into itself, sucking up the space around it and creating a space-less vacuum where the singularity's core once stood.
> 
> Minato, who jumped just a hair's width away from the spot, started to cover his scythe with his breath, which turned into a blackish-purple mist. _Breath of the Reaper._
> 
> ...



Y'sera returned He had returned inches from Akira and slit his throat with one of his antiblades, his shinshoo exploded from his body like a can of aerosol under 20 times the reccomended manufacturer pressure. Reflexively akira raised his hand to his neck but he could not stem the explosive decompression of shinshoo. Only this time instead of teleporting some great distance he teleported just 30 feet away and then again, and again, and again. 10,000 times in a perfect circle around the riadou. The fabric of reality tore asunder, the great weight to the ring stretched space far past its breaking point and a hole opened in reality, a hole directly to the screaming void


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The dog talisman continues shining brightly, as Uncles flesh remains unbroken, even as he feels bruises forming where the child had bitten him.
> 
> "Hmph! Good jaw, _veryyy_ impressive!"
> 
> ...



The boy flickers and returns to normal. Not a speck of blood or hair out of place. The child flickers again has uncle by the throat. The two meet eyes deeply and uncle tastes his own timeline. 

Beings with time powers also have latent defensive and coping mechinisms that protect their minds from paradoxes and infinite time viewing loops. Watching yourself watch yourself watch yourself watch yourself watch yourself watch yourself, so on an so forth into infinity. Uncle not being one of those beings had the natural reaction. He freaked the fuck out.

Celus notices uncle become a gibbering mess of twitches and bodily functions, while staring into the eyes of Gray Boy. He rushes to his aid, seeking to pry the two apart. As he does he notices Kiel wander out of a cave and is struck with disgust. Kiel sees Celus and speak "You know I don't think we got off on the right too. Hug."
As kiel hugs celus from behind Celus opens his mouth in a profound scream of horror. This horror was a horror entirely without hope and in being so provided to fuel for esperacchius to continue playing. Without Esperacchius's calming influence the panic returned to the mob.

The high emotions of the panicked mob was not without power of its own. So many people on on the same wavelength created an ethereal energy construct, unseen, but the weight of which was felt as a pressure or tension in the air. This tension weighed heavy on the fabric of reality which was already beyond the point of breaking due to the actions of Y'sera. So what was once a neat hole grew into a terrible sinkhole as the hole grew rapidly in diameter. It soon consumed the refugees

----------------------------------------------------

"Time to go" John dipped through the portal with a quickness while Seth stood behind stupidly asking questions.



As Fenrir emerged from the portal Seth felt his skin die and his hair began to fall out. It was then he decided to  rethink his actions. He grabbed sparky on the off chance he could sell it for scrap metal money somewhere. Waste not want not after all. As he fled through the portal John closed it. 
"Well that was interesting... Uh oh."

The portal didn't close fully. A nail the size of a man was poking through it and the portal was rapidly expanding. It was only made for a quick exit and so it wasn't prepared for the great 'weight' of Fenrir. It shattered as Fenrir attempted to force his head through.

All four fell into the lightless void of the abyss


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Y'sera returned He had returned inches from Akira and slit his throat with one of his antiblades, his shinshoo exploded from his body like a can of aerosol under 20 times the reccomended manufacturer pressure. Reflexively akira raised his hand to his neck but he could not stem the explosive decompression of shinshoo. Only this time instead of teleporting some great distance he teleported just 30 feet away and then again, and again, and again. 10,000 times in a perfect circle around the riadou. The fabric of reality tore asunder, the great weight to the ring stretched space far past its breaking point and a hole opened in reality, a hole directly to the screaming void.



Akira falls back and feels the water coming from his body as well as the wound. Kaya looks at the ring coming towards them. _Seems like he wasn't all talk to begin with. Still, besides his physical blows, he's only been using space/time attacks against us. It seems far too much like he's a one trick pony..._ She shuffles that thought out of her head and gets to work. 

Kaya and Ryouhei acted quickly. Ryouhei creates another shape, this one in the form of a sphere which was then imbued with light by Kaya. _Sphere of Lucifer._ Ryouhei thought as Kaya, whilst seemingly praying, held out here hands and started to leak out what looked like symbols from her skin. Said symbols covered the sphere as it activated. The sphere engulfed the Raidou and ring around them. Said hole seemingly dissipated when the symbols on the sphere touched them, which she created once more. The result was as if the attack didn't happen. Akira's wound had also seemingly disappeared. _That was close. If it weren't for Kaya and her Divine Will, the Lucifer Sphere probably wouldn't have been able to nullify something like that._ He keeps up the sphere as well as attacking.

Ryouhei then creates an immense amount of cubes. _Metatron's Cube!_ All of the cubes were filled with three items teleported into them; a fog that wielded the very concept of death created by Minato, an orb of water that melted the souls of sinners from Akira, each of which held the volume of a lake, and a light orb filled with more symbols from Kaya. The cubes activated, leaving vacuums of space wherever they detonated. Vacuums that were immediately filled with the cube's contents, which fill the void. He also puts a sphere around Masamori. The sphere glows with Kaya's light and symbol combo. Due to the low amount of energy put into it, the damage on him was slowly but surely being negated.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 15, 2014)

Uncle freaked the fuck out as he,was forced to loop, but then recalled the horrors of Hoerus therapy sessions and screamed even more loudly, only now he was also firmly grounded in reality once more.

In control of himself, he began humming an old chant, light flooding out from him and onto the boy.

"Old men not break so easily!"

Uncle ignores the,screams of terror going on around him, before gripping the boys arms in his oen. The light of the old mans,will floods into the child, unflinching in the face of its attempts to destroy him

Even as the loop repeats, Uncles will ignores such petty things as the flow of time.

"It is time Uncle teach you to respect your elders!"

The old man focuses, imprinting onto the childs,existence subservience to him. He would not enslave the boy completely, simply forcing him to instinctively serve him would suffice,to not cripple the child or hinder his growth.

"You show great promise. Uncle will teach you the _right_ way to use it."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 15, 2014)

Cain emerges before Celus and Kiel bemused by their blatant show of affection whilst ignoring the sudden shrieking of the civilians.

"Love is really a beautiful thing but I think you could save it for the bedroom after you calm these people down." Kiel is still desperately hugging Celus


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Celus only received a fraction of the power he normally has for some odd reason. Wait is that a message? "We are currently fighting a dark horror, please try again later for full power."



Caleb crushed the odd demon that was trying to interfere with his worshippers. What its purposes were, how it had gotten through the barrier of cthulhucrabs, he didn't know, but cared not, either. Celus received full power.




Zhen Chan said:


> The boy flickers and returns to normal. Not a speck of blood or hair out of place. The child flickers again has uncle by the throat. The two meet eyes deeply and uncle tastes his own timeline.
> 
> Beings with time powers also have latent defensive and coping mechinisms that protect their minds from paradoxes and infinite time viewing loops. Watching yourself watch yourself watch yourself watch yourself watch yourself watch yourself, so on an so forth into infinity. Uncle not being one of those beings had the natural reaction. He freaked the fuck out.
> 
> ...



After the initial bout of horror, Celus remember the recent message from the Immaculate. Though Kiel was ugly ad repulsive on all levels, the Immaculate  was proof that, in theory, even Kiel could be redeemed. Celus turned around and returned Kiel's hug, though he is careful to destroy anything that tried to enter his body with Gas Bill's flames.
Friendship mended, Celus flipped Kiel over his shoulder. "Uncle! Time to go!" he cried, and started running away from the battle. Though it seemed that the leaders of these people were suppressing the attacker for now, Celus had no desire to be caught in the cross-fire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Akira falls back and feels the water coming from his body as well as the wound. Kaya looks at the ring coming towards them. _Seems like he wasn't all talk to begin with. Still, besides his physical blows, he's only been using space/time attacks against us. It seems far too much like he's a one trick pony..._ She shuffles that thought out of her head and gets to work.
> 
> Kaya and Ryouhei acted quickly. Ryouhei creates another shape, this one in the form of a sphere which was then imbued with light by Kaya. _Sphere of Lucifer._ Ryouhei thought as Kaya, whilst seemingly praying, held out here hands and started to leak out what looked like symbols from her skin. Said symbols covered the sphere as it activated. The sphere engulfed the Raidou and ring around them. Said hole seemingly dissipated when the symbols on the sphere touched them, which she created once more. The result was as if the attack didn't happen. Akira's wound had also seemingly disappeared. _That was close. If it weren't for Kaya and her Divine Will, the Lucifer Sphere probably wouldn't have been able to nullify something like that._ He keeps up the sphere as well as attacking.
> 
> Ryouhei then creates an immense amount of cubes. _Metatron's Cube!_ All of the cubes were filled with three items teleported into them; a fog that wielded the very concept of death created by Minato, an orb of water that melted the souls of sinners from Akira, each of which held the volume of a lake, and a light orb filled with more symbols from Kaya. The cubes activated, leaving vacuums of space wherever they detonated. Vacuums that were immediately filled with the cube's contents, which fill the void. He also puts a sphere around Masamori. The sphere glows with Kaya's light and symbol combo. Due to the low amount of energy put into it, the damage on him was slowly but surely being negated.


The Raidou found themselves back in the pit. A laugh echoed from the nowhere. Slashes began appearing over everyone, and like with akira, shinshoo exploded from their bodies. Only this time it wasn't a single wound, it was tens of thousands. In a moment Ryouhei found himself on the floor, shinshoo completely expended. Akira followed him down. It was then Y'sera employed his ultimate ability. Ryouhei and the 100 feet surrounding him simultaneously exploded and imploded. As the two opposing forces met they vanished, and Ryouhei with them. His existence nullified.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After the initial bout of horror, Celus remember the recent message from the Immaculate. Though Kiel was ugly ad repulsive on all levels, in theory even he could be redeemed. Celus turned around and returned Kiel's hug, though he is careful to destroy anything that tried to enter his body with Gas Bill's flames.
> Friendship mended, Celus flipped Kiel over his shoulder. "Uncle! Time to go!" he cried, and started running away from the battle. Though it seemed that the leaders of these people were suppressing the attacker for now, Celus had no desire to be caught in the cross-fire.



"*Are you trying to escape from me little girl?*" Kiel put his finger in his lip as he eyes became red "*I told you i will cage you f-o-r-e-v-e-r,not god will save you from my despair!*" Kiel body instantly devoured all oxygen around from celus empowering himself and making Celus nowhere near to be able to move and then he kicked him away from the place with extreme force,Kiel felt nothing from Y'Sera side effect in frabic of reality "*I'm  nowhere,i'm not even a thing,i'm despair*"  he created a clone with red eyes made of grue blood and seedling from leviathan "*I'M GONNA DEVOUR YOU CHILD AND EVERYTHING THAT EXIST NEAR AND WITHIN YOU,BE CAGED WITH ME FOREVER*" Kiel had nothing in his mind but the desire to devour the kid and the shinsoo near him and within the kid,his cloned charged like a monster that he was becoming from inside,ignoring uncle completely.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "*Are you trying to escape from me little girl?*" Kiel put his finger in his lip as he eyes became red "*I told you i will cage you f-o-r-e-v-e-r,not god will save you from my despair!*" Kiel body instantly devoured all oxygen around from celus empowering himself and making Celus nowhere near to be able to move and then he kicked him away from the place with extreme force,Kiel felt nothing from Y'Sera side effect in frabic of reality "*I'm  nowhere,i'm not even a thing,i'm despair*"  he created a clone with red eyes made of grue blood and seedling from leviathan "*I'M GONNA DEVOUR YOU CHILD AND EVERYTHING THAT EXIST NEAR AND WITHIN YOU,BE CAGED WITH ME FOREVER*" Kiel had nothing in his mind but the desire to devour the kid and the shinsoo near him and within the kid,his cloned charged like a monster that he was becoming from inside,ignoring uncle completely.



Shuhei, who was at the time consoling the others, heard the crazed bastard and looked his way, seeing him start to go crazy. He drops his food and simply rushed over to him, wound up a punch, and left Kiel as dust in the wind before he can even move an inch. "Crazy fuck." He then went to eat chicken.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Raidou found themselves back in the pit. A laugh echoed from the nowhere. Slashes began appearing over everyone, and like with akira, shinshoo exploded from their bodies. Only this time it wasn't a single wound, it was tens of thousands. In a moment Ryouhei found himself on the floor, shinshoo completely expended. Akira followed him down. It was then Y'sera employed his ultimate ability. Ryouhei and the 100 feet surrounding him simultaneously exploded and imploded. As the two opposing forces met they vanished, and Ryouhei with them. His existence nullified.



Kaya's saw the pit and hear the laugh from Y'srea. Her face switches from disbelief to rage. The pit they were in seems to shake as she morphs once more, and starts to chant something. Of course, the chanting was just for formalities sake; the moment she started chanting, the metamorphosis was already starting. She resembled an embryo in an orb of what looked like water, surrounded by rings. The attacks from her adversary simply fazed through her as if she were not there. Because she wasn't. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



















There was rumbling coming from the pit with such force that the place they found themselves in was seemingly falling apart. But it wasn't from magic or any incredible abilities. It was from her only breathing. Suddenly, the orb has bubbles forming in it; the whole of the pit is destroyed and the remaining Raidou find themselves in front of Y'sera. Reality within the void warps and falls apart, leaving a white room. "This is the power that we've spent years trying to use upon you. The power I took from gods to destroy you. My only regret was not using this earlier. However, once I am finished, I plan on undoing what you've done." The room that she creates starts glowing, attacking Y'sera from all sides. But this was no ordinary light. This light was made from one thing, the one thing the Fourteenth left the Clan;

The Golden Rule.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There was a reason why the Raidou never even dared to mention the name for the Fourteenth, and the reason was simple; to protect the secret of the Golden Rule.

The Golden Rule was in theory, simple. It was an ability that warped reality. However, the special aspect of it was how it worked in depth. This doesn't just warp reality for a given moment; it permanently changes reality within the confines of where it was used. It can be used to make impossible feats trivial such as spontaneously gaining power, and can be done at any point at any time within the users power; it can even remove oneself from reality. What's more, the Golden Rule cannot be negated by any normal means; time and space cannot combat it as those can be easily controlled with it, and even other forms of reality warping cannot work unless the user's control beats that of the holder of the Golden Rule, which was not the case for the man who was caught in it; by the time she had transformed, Kaya had already caught up to his level and only started to grow in power from there. It can only be circumvented by very certain means, and even then, it depends on the power of the user and opponent. Essentially, Kaya destroyed the dimension Y'sera trapped her in, replaced the space he was in her own dimension she had created, and bent reality there to suit her whims.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y'sera was surrounded by beams from all possible directions coming at him. These beams were poised to do one thing; seal or remove whatever it touched from existence, ignoring defenses put in it's way. They would not stop following him until he was either sealed away or erased in a similar manner to Ryouhei. They would follow him into a singularity, into other dimensions, even through several points in time at once, which she had started to do at that point whilst expending a tiny portion of her power to keep the others safe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Kaya's saw the pit and hear the laugh from Y'srea. Her face switches from disbelief to rage. The pit they were in seems to shake as she morphs once more, and starts to chant something. Of course, the chanting was just for formalities sake; the moment she started chanting, the metamorphosis was already starting. She resembled an embryo in an orb of what looked like water, surrounded by rings. The attacks from her adversary simply fazed through her as if she were not there. Because she wasn't.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Many knew Y'sera was known as the Antithesis but few know why. Y'sera's nickname came from Antario aka Lord of Flies, The Mammon, or The Gluttony. Antario is a consumer of information and as such was enraptured with Y'sera when they met oh so many years ago. Antario discovered through copious experiments that Y'sera did not belong. He was not truly part of this realty. He was a living error, an aberration. A 2 in a line of binary. As he did not belong he was not governed by the same rules, only vaguely similar ones.


So when Y'sera strolled through Kaya's golden rule he did so not because he could. But rather because he couldn't not do so. Y'sera walked through the beams calmly, their laws only polite suggestions to him and his nature. Where they touched the beams shattered, leaving scorch marks across Y'sera's skin. As he entered the shower of golden light he cast it aside like a pair of drapes, opening a path to Kaya. "Kuzunoha always interfering in what they do not understand. Your time is nigh!" Y'sera raised his anti blades and charged


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Many knew Y'sera was known as the Antithesis but few know why. Y'sera's nickname came from Antario aka Lord of Flies, The Mammon, or The Gluttony. Antario is a consumer of information and as such was enraptured with Y'sera when they met oh so many years ago. Antario discovered through copious experiments that Y'sera did not belong. He was not truly part of this realty. He was a living error, an aberration. A 2 in a line of binary. As he did not belong he was not governed by the same rules, only vaguely similar ones.
> 
> So when Y'sera strolled through Kaya's golden rule he did so not because he could. But rather because he couldn't not do so. Y'sera walked through the beams calmly, their laws only polite suggestions to him and his nature. Where they touched the beams shattered, leaving scorch marks across Y'sera's skin. As he entered the shower of golden light he cast it aside like a pair of drapes, opening a path to Kaya. "Kuzunoha always interfering in what they do not understand. Your time is nigh!" Y'sera raised his anti blades and charged



She sees the golden rays do nothing as Y'sera runs towards her _A being able to simply ignore that? Seems like this will be an interesting fight._ She telelports the other Raidou to Layer 70 with an orb. She continues her attacks on him, this time doing several things at the same time. 

First, she sends a light to Masamori's location, sealing away both Masamori and his little partner in this. 

Second, she removes herself from reality as well, her power still growing.

Thirdly, she cut off the connection between the void and this place.

Finally, she goes on the defensive, dodging blows and other attacks as she tries to bypass his power. _There's only one thing I can think of now; Tap into whatever force governs him and use it to destroy him._ She creates several versions of herself, each creating countless forces not found by reality. She moves around, dodging the attacks coming from Y'sera whilst firing several blasts from damn near every force imaginable from both her and her clones. She also had an army of perfect clones to absorb his power; even the smallest bit of power would allow her to morph her rule to match the ones he followed and destroy him the moment she did. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Raidou found themselves in another dimension. They go towards Mikami and the other Captains, who were waiting  for them, explaining the current situation. They comply. _Amala Network, activate._ They teleport to another dimension, taking all of the other Kuzunoha with them. They make sure to take special care of the orb, which contained a tiny portion of her power imbued with the Golden Rule. The other Raidou thought about what Kaya said to them, right before they were sent out of the fight:

"Find the Fourteenth and show him this. He's the only one besides the First who can hope to stop his power at this point."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> The Raidou found themselves in another dimension. They go towards Mikami and the other Captains, who were waiting  for them, explaining the current situation. They comply. _Amala Network, activate._ They teleport to another dimension, taking all of the other Kuzunoha with them. They make sure to take special care of the orb, which contained a tiny portion of her power imbued with the Golden Rule. The other Raidou thought about what Kaya said to them, right before they were sent out of the fight:
> 
> "Find the Fourteenth and show him this. He's the only one besides the First who can hope to stop his power at this point."


 Their attempts are in vain as the Kunohoha are already dead.

Instead they find a man waiting. Smoking a cigarette.



"Heya Kuzohona. I would normally have a speech ready but my timetable has been accelerated so I'll be blunt. Surrender and you'll survive resist and you die. I am telling you not as an enemy but as a potential ally. Due to events beyond my control Deziel has awoken early and I have it on good authority he is heading this way after visiting a certain Rider Clan. The way I see it you have approximately 52 seconds to decide. So please, take your time."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Their attempts are in vain as the Kunohoha are already dead.
> 
> Instead they find a man waiting. Smoking a cigarette.
> 
> ...



Minato steps forward. "We surrender." Before the others protest, he simply shoots a "Don't question me or you're a dead man" glare at them. "Not a word from any of you."
Unbeknownst to anyone, including the carriers of it, the orb that they were once carrying had already been sent elsewhere.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The orb had gone on it's own path, with it's own separate mind. Just as it's creator, it ripped reality a new one and flew through several points in time, looking for the man named Yu Asakura. As it travels, it starts to morph, turning into a beast. 



"Those fools honestly thought that they could give up and keep me? Bastards. Now, where is he..." 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In another dimension, far removed from anyone, a random man sits in a cstle and looks at the golden-white sky. "Ahhh," said the man. "This is Paradise." On the wall, there's a cape with a Raidou insignia on the wall with a symbol on it. The symbol says Yu.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Minato steps forward. "We surrender." Before the others protest, he simply shoots a "Don't question me or you're a dead man" glare at them. "Not a word from any of you."
> Unbeknownst to anyone, including the carriers of it, the orb that they were once carrying had already been sent elsewhere.



Blagardt checks his watch "38 seconds to spare. Time to move. NOW!" He takes off and removes a hand held computer from his pocket. As he runs he punches the keys with alarming alacrity. After 10 seconds he stops and looks up. He checks his watch again.

A capsule hits the ground not 5 feet from him, he smacks a button near the doorway and it swigs open. "GO GO GO!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 16, 2014)

The others see the capsule fall from the sky and run inside.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

Elsewhere
Takime is hiding somewhere after the disastrous results of the cthulhu crabs.
She had stolen small amounts of power from each infected and large amounts of information as well.
*"Crap, those gods must be so pissed off at me. Does... does that happen often? I basically threw what amounted to a hissy fit for all this time. How am I going to make up for something like that?"*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Someplace not.
Several new arrivals fall into the place that awaits the non-existent.<br />
Magus speaks
*"Welcome new arrivals, this is where you'll be spending the rest of your non-existence. Make yourselves comfortable take a seat and watch what you will be missing for all eternity. Don't worry it won't be too boring."*
Magus takes a sip of tea and continues reading the news paper, which for some reason never seems to run out of pages.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Someplace not.
> Several new arrivals fall into the place that awaits the non-existent.<br />
> Magus speaks
> ...




*There was one that reach there that could not be seen,them only could feel the chills even in dead of how creepy he was,not even gods saw him,them only could feel him,a laughing into non-existence that them didn't hear but them know that it was there,the new welcomers where in hell caged with the existenceless being that was not there.
*


----------



## Sablés (Feb 16, 2014)

Ed and Celus had been ferried to the Afterlife rather the realm of non-existence.

T'was the will of the 5 Gods.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 16, 2014)

For attempting to redeem and save the life of a comrade in his last moments, Celus's martyrdom was rewarded with a place in the celestial guard of the Five Gods.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 16, 2014)

*It matters not if was afterlife or non-existence them were forever bounded with the non-existent being that swore cage their souls*.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 16, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Ed and Celus had been ferried to the Afterlife rather the realm of non-existence.
> 
> T'was the will of the 5 Gods.



Sometime later:

"Hrrm. Paperwork for a ferry for salvation from non existence...Date of the Kuzohana, alias Ed...Aaaaand Celus."

Gas Bill leans back in his plush chair, surrounded by hellfire.

He taps his shades against his armrest thoughtfully.

"Well, Celus seemed like a good sport."

He lowers an oversized stamp onto the sheet requesting asylum. With a dull thud, the paper is imprinted with an "approved" mark.

He then looks down, eyebrow raised in contemplation.

"I don't recall knowing any Date's."

He reaches to the side, grabbing another stamp. A dull thud later, and this second paper is stained by an oversized "S.O.L." imprint.

"Have fun with Kiel, Ed."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Sometime later:
> 
> "Hrrm. Paperwork for a ferry for salvation from non existence...Date of the Kuzohana, alias Ed...Aaaaand Celus."
> 
> ...



The papers disappeared after he stamped them somewhere and a note appears in it's place. 
"Speak with upper management to be approved."
A portal leading to an unending white abyss opens in Gas Bill's office.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 16, 2014)

*Gas Bill felt something,it was nowhere. He was smart enough to know that only someone that creepy would let something like that in a holy place.

Yes,he saw a 24cm purple dildo in the holy places that dissapeared like a illusion while it could be heard a song "You will take it,you can't take it,YOU MUST TAKE IT  ~ ~~ ~" . Something like a cockroach would never leave what it cursed even in non-existence.*


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 16, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Sometime later:
> 
> "Hrrm. Paperwork for a ferry for salvation from non existence...Date of the Kuzohana, alias Ed...Aaaaand Celus."
> 
> ...



A little while after this, Senan came by. "I've come to relieve you of your shift as God of Death, brother Gas Bill. Anything interesting happen? I saw Usui hold a copy of one of your forms and laughing his head off a little while ago."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The papers disappeared after he stamped them somewhere and a note appears in it's place.
> "Speak with upper management to be approved."
> A portal leading to an unending white abyss opens in Gas Bill's office.



A new note appeared over it. "Ignore previous note, jurisdictional interference is being resolved."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> A new note appeared over it. "Ignore previous note, jurisdictional interference is being resolved."



Another note appears over also appearing to the sender
"Ignoring procedure? Are you mad?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Another note appears over also appearing to the sender
> "Ignoring procedure? Are you mad?"



Another note appears over that one. "Who's in charge of judging the souls around here? Not you. Do whatever you want with your follower's souls, but don't but into Our business and then complain about proper procedure."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Another note appears over that one. "Who's in charge of judging the souls around here? Not you. Do whatever you want with your follower's souls, but don't but into Our business and then complain about proper procedure."


Another note appears "Followers? Judging Souls?"
There is an audible scoff coming from the note then the portal closes.
The head of the former god Fausen appears in front of the sender.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Another note appears "Followers? Judging Souls?"
> There is an audible scoff coming from the note then the portal closes.
> The head of the former god Fausen appears in front of the sender.



"_Hrrrm._ This seems to be a rather grievous insult, brother Senan." Gas Bill responds, "It appears that we'll have to show the interloper his place."

Interim God of Fiery Death Gas Bill reaches for the immaculately carved telephone on his desk.

"I have some numbers I can call if we want this done right."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "_Hrrrm._ This seems to be a rather grievous insult, brother Senan." Gas Bill responds, "It appears that we'll have to show the interloper his place."
> 
> Interim God of Fiery Death Gas Bill reaches for the immaculately carved telephone on his desk.
> 
> "I have some numbers I can call if we want this done right."



Bills notices something.
The head of Fausen is still alive.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bills notices something.
> The head of Fausen is still alive.



Gas Bill ignores it.

He dials a number.

After a few rings, there is an audible click as the call is answered.

"Yes? Gentles? Excellent. Look, I need some help dealing with some spirits...Yes. Yeeesss." Gas Bill nods, listening to the other side of the line, "Well, you're a _shaman_, aren't you? Dealing with dead people's your thing, right?"

There's an audible threatening atmosphere emitting from the receiver.

"Alright, fine, what do I need to do? Sacrifice the head of a god, you say?" The God of Arson looks over at the twitching head on his desk, "That's doable."

Gas Bill reaches out, and draws an ornate pattern on Fausen's forehead with his own blood.

There's a bright light, and the head vanishes. 

In it's place stands a tall man in a sharply pressed business suit.

He turns towards Gas Bill, and inclines his blonde curl covered head.

"Tell me the details, GB. Sooner we get started, the sooner we can..."


----------



## manidk (Feb 17, 2014)

> As Fenrir emerged from the portal Seth felt his skin die and his hair began to fall out. It was then he decided to rethink his actions. He grabbed sparky on the off chance he could sell it for scrap metal money somewhere. Waste not want not after all. As he fled through the portal John closed it.
> "Well that was interesting... Uh oh."
> 
> The portal didn't close fully. A nail the size of a man was poking through it and the portal was rapidly expanding. It was only made for a quick exit and so it wasn't prepared for the great 'weight' of Fenrir. It shattered as Fenrir attempted to force his head through.
> ...



Sparky's nanites finished converting the raw material he had robbed from TA and Skowl and healing his body.

He looks up and barked at the Hobo currently holding him, then farts.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky's nanites finished converting the raw material he had robbed from TA and Skowl and healing his body.
> 
> He looks up and barked at the Hobo currently holding him, then farts.



"Woah, sorry if you don't like being held. I was just trying prevent as many deaths as I could."

Seth lets go of Sparky.


----------



## manidk (Feb 17, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Woah, sorry if you don't like being held. I was just trying prevent as many deaths as I could."
> 
> Seth lets go of Sparky.



Sparky looks at the hobo distrustfully and pants.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky looks at the hobo distrustfully and pants.



Seth has no reason to lie, so he was wondering why Sparky was distrusting of him.


----------



## manidk (Feb 17, 2014)

Sparky is a dog and thus distrusts everyone until he smells their hand.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky's nanites finished converting the raw material he had robbed from TA and Skowl and healing his body.
> 
> He looks up and barked at the Hobo currently holding him, then farts.



Sparky and Seth fall through the screaming void of oblivoid drifting on waves of nothing through currently of nil. As they fall faster and faster they accelerate far in excess of the speed of light as they shrink into specks of nothing so small units of Planck were to them what Au are to atoms

So small not even thought can exist. Suddenly, pop.

They are squeezed from the asscrack of the universe as suddenly as they were plunged in.

They appeared to be in a taco shop of some sort.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky and Seth fall through the screaming void of oblivoid drifting on waves of nothing through currently of nil. As they fall faster and faster they accelerate far in excess of the speed of light as they shrink into specks of nothing so small units of Planck were to them what Au are to atoms
> 
> So small not even thought can exist. Suddenly, pop.
> 
> ...


Seth looks out and only sees 2 cars. Contrarily, the place is full.

A man goes up to them.



"Hola, Hola! Buenos Dias! Welcome to my Taco Shop. What can I get you?" He begins to pet Sparky.

"Nothing for me." Seth looks at the dog "I Don't think he wants anything either"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth looks out and only sees 2 cars. Contrarily, the place is full.
> 
> A man goes up to them.
> 
> ...



"But senior it is free taco day! To pass up on your government allotted free taco would been muy stupido"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "But senior it is free taco day! To pass up on your government allotted free taco would been muy stupido"



"Hmm, how many can I take to go?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2014)

"I said taco. You no speak English?" Jaun Garza Hernandez Garcia Lopez Rico Estebez Sanchez looks at seth warily


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I said taco. You no speak English?" Jaun Garza Hernandez Garcia Lopez Rico Estebez Sanchez looks at seth warily



"That's what I was asking about. I wanted to know how many tacos I could take to go?"

As Seth says his second sentence he makes hand motions of fingers that are walking away.


----------



## manidk (Feb 17, 2014)

_*"ONE TACO PLEASE, SHOP KEEP.  AND A GOOD DAY TO YOU SIR."*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2014)

"Ay dios mio! Taco is the singular form of the noun, Guapo! Singular means one. I think you need to return to school essay."


manidk said:


> _*"ONE TACO PLEASE, SHOP KEEP.  AND A GOOD DAY TO YOU SIR."*_



"See even the dog gets it! The dog. 1 taco coming up pooch"

He goes in the back and whips up a fat taco supreme


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Seth sighs. _Whatever_ "I'll take one taco too, please."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ay dios mio! Taco is the singular form of the noun, Guapo! Singular means one. I think you need to return to school essay."
> 
> 
> "See even the dog gets it! The dog. 1 taco coming up pooch"
> ...



Using the art Tae Juan Do that exceeds well beyond 550 generations he begins cooking a taco.


----------



## manidk (Feb 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "See even the dog gets it! The dog. 1 taco coming up pooch"
> 
> He goes in the back and whips up a fat taco supreme



Sparky scans his language bank and chooses to communicate in the vendor's native language.

_*"GRACIAS, SENOR."*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Using the art Tae Juan Do that exceeds well beyond 550 generations he begins cooking a taco.



Seth is immediately thrown out of the kitchen by an ancient Mexican woman.

She points to two signs above the kitchen doorway

First is 'Staff only' second is 'Don't fuck with abuelita'

She cracks her wrinkled knuckles and fades back into the smokey shadows of the kitchen


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth is immediately thrown out of the kitchen by an ancient Mexican woman.
> 
> She points to two signs above the kitchen doorway
> 
> ...



Seth was confused, since he was doing neither of those things. But just took it as warning in a just-in-case scenario. He waited for his taco to be cooked.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth was confused, since he was doing neither of those things. But just took it as warning in a just-in-case scenario. He waited for his taco to be cooked.



Jaun returns with Seth's taco

It is noticeably less majestic than sparky's


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jaun returns with Seth's taco
> 
> It is noticeably less majestic than sparky's



Seth was unaware on what he had done to deserve such harsh treatment. But nonetheless he ate the free taco and was pleased. 

Seth and Sparky left the Taco shop when they had finished eating their Tacos. Seth was also wondering where John had went to. After all he still had the crusade up ahead.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth was unaware on what he had done to deserve such harsh treatment. But nonetheless he ate the free taco and was pleased.
> 
> Seth and Sparky left the Taco shop when they had finished eating their Tacos. Seth was also wondering where John had went to. After all he still had the crusade up ahead.



SS leave the taco shop and have a look around



Interesting place for a taco shop...


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

Sparky immediately pees on the gate, thus claiming the village as his.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> SS leave the taco shop and have a look around
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting place for a taco shop...



_Why was there a Taco Shop here of all places?_ Seth begins looking around. He sees a Mexican man almost in tears standing over three dead bodies. The Mexican man said "Hombres, I said we should go in two's. The sign said no Trespassing." He walks away after giving his final condolences to the 3 dead people.


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

Sparky breaks the dead bodies down and turns them into... Something.

It resembled both an Eldritch Abomination and some sort of firearm.

Each shot blasted out high-speed biological bullets, about 8 "rounds" for every human-sized body the shotgun absorbed.  The gun currently had 16 rounds.  The bullets did nothing special really, except maybe introduce decaying flesh into whatever the bullets pierce.

To "reload," the fleshgun must absorb dead flesh through close contact.

Sparky looked upon his creation and was disgusted, deciding instead to give it to the most vile, horrible, abhorrent person he knew.

But Kiel wasn't there, so he gave it to the hobo.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky breaks the dead bodies down and turns them into... Something.
> 
> It resembled both an Eldritch Abomination and some sort of firearm.
> 
> ...



"Is this for me? Thanks!" The homeless man was happy due to this gesture of goodwill so he was able to ignore the fact that sparky violated 3 dead bodies. 

Seth begins looking around sparky's body while murmuring "Does he have a collar or some form of identification?".


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

*A caravan of large tarped trucks rolls in through the front gate*

The men hanging out the back of the trucks don't look especially friendly.


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Is this for me? Thanks!" The homeless man was happy due to this gesture of goodwill so he was able to ignore the fact that sparky violated 3 dead bodies.
> 
> Seth begins looking around sparky's body while murmuring "Does he have a collar or some form of identification?".



A designation is stamped on the Ass of Sparky's robo armor.

"5P4RK7"

The hobo is smart enough to realize it means Sparky.



Zhen Chan said:


> *A caravan of large tarped trucks rolls in through the front gate*
> 
> The men hanging out the back of the trucks don't look especially friendly.



Sparky barks at the men entering his village.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *A caravan of large tarped trucks rolls in through the front gate*
> 
> The men hanging out the back of the trucks don't look especially friendly.



Seth can sense the hostility coming from the men and decides to check them out. He goes up to the gate attempting to enter.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth notices their hostile attitudes and is wondering what they're up to. He walks around and gets to a fair distance looking around at the huge gate. But in actuality he was eavesdropping on whatever they were saying and also seeing if he could find a logo or something that could signify what/who they were apart of.



The men disembark from the trucks

Two are hanging around having a smoke break

"So this is where the sorting happens huh?

"Nah I'm pretty sure this is just a way station, cover or tracks for the real sorting facility."

"Which unit you going to?"

"If I have the choice it is  The Plague. Yourself."
C6 Deron Chaul



"Dunno yet. Thinking The Garrotte or Omega Marauders"

Montgomery Conshire
C4


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth can sense the hostility coming from the men and decides to check them out. He goes up to the gate attempting to enter.



Seth is spotted milling around 

"Aye who da fuck are you?" Shouts Montgomery. A couple men who haven't disappeared inside the adjacent building take notice and draw their weapons


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

Sparky reveals himself to the men and shows his collar designating him as a member of House Genus.

_*"GREETINGS, SOLDIERS."*_


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth is spotted milling around
> 
> "Aye who da fuck are you?" Shouts Montgomery. A couple men who haven't disappeared inside the adjacent building take notice and draw their weapons


"Me? I'm just lost and I'm trying to find my way out along with Sparky, the dog over there." Seth points to the Sparky.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Me? I'm just lost and I'm trying to find my way out along with the Sparky, the dog"



"The way outs the way you came. Now fuck off."


manidk said:


> Sparky reveals himself to the men and shows his collar designating him as a member of House Genus.
> 
> _*"GREETINGS, SOLDIERS."*_



"The fuck is that thing?"
"I have no idea"
"Looks like a robot"
"Think we can shoot it?"

There was a lot of hmming at this

"I don't know maybe."
"What's that thing on his collar?"
"Looks like a crest"
"Think its real?"
"Fuck if I know. Get the serg"


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

_*"SOLDIERS OF HOUSE GENUS, THIS MAN IS MY ATTENDANT CURRENTLY.  IT WOULD BE MOST UNPLEASANT FOR HIM TO BE DISMISSED."*_

Sparky pauses.

_*"PLUS, HE KIND OF SMELLS LIKE ME."*_


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Seth lets the dog do the talking. He also begins looking at the crest. _Is that house of Genus?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"SOLDIERS OF HOUSE GENUS, THIS MAN IS MY ATTENDANT CURRENTLY.  IT WOULD BE MOST UNPLEASANT FOR HIM TO BE DISMISSED."*_
> 
> Sparky pauses.
> 
> _*"PLUS, HE KIND OF SMELLS LIKE ME."*_



One of the men returns with the serg

"Serg we found this robot thing and some of de boyz wanted to know if it was k to shoot it up."

Sergeant Eliza Swando
B10



"Hmmm." Eliza checks with a handheld computer. "Yeah I thought so. You are Sparky aren't you? There is a reward for finding you."

She looks at Seth

"Don't know who the bum is. Feel free to shoot him later if he doesn't check out."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> One of the men returns with the serg
> 
> "Serg we found this robot thing and some of de boyz wanted to know if it was k to shoot it up."
> 
> ...



"Lady, I'd just like to tell you that it was I who saved Sparky from a great disturbance and found him."


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmmm." Eliza checks with a handheld computer. "Yeah I thought so. You are Sparky aren't you? There is a reward for finding you."
> 
> She looks at Seth
> 
> "Don't know who the bum is. Feel free to shoot him later if he doesn't check out."



_*"INDEED."*_

Sparky initiates a pact of servitude with Seth by urinating on his leg, as he once did with Celus.

_*"I TRUST THIS WILL SUFFICE FOR HIS QUALIFICATIONS."*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Lady, I'd just like to tell you that it was I who saved Sparky from a great disturbance and found him."



Eliza squares off with Seth. "Is that your way of saying you intend to claim the reward for yourself?"
Seth noticed the surrounding soilders had scooted out of the way, several his behind trucks and peeked around while others chewed on snacks, from a good distance of course.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Eliza squares off with Seth. "Is that your way of saying you intend to claim the reward for yourself?"
> Seth noticed the surrounding soilders had scooted out of the way, several his behind trucks and peeked around while others chewed on snacks, from a good distance of course.



"I was telling you so you wouldn't have a reason to shoot me. I'm not in it for the reward."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I was telling you so you wouldn't have a reason to shoot me. I'm not in it for the reward."



Eliza's wrist rests casually on her sabre. "I see." She looks Seth up and down analytically. "Hrumph" she skoffs and heel turnsback to where she came from. As she walked she snapped her fingers. "Come now we don't want to be late."


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

Sparky wonders why no one seems to be speaking back to him, since he is communicating through his dog-to-human translating speaker.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Eliza's wrist rests casually on her sabre. "I see." She looks Seth up and down analytically. "Hrumph" she skoffs and heel turnsback to where she came from. As she walked she snapped her fingers. "Come now we don't want to be late."



Seth follows wondering where he's being taken.

"Hey Sparky, let's go and find your owner. He or She must be worried sick about you."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky wonders why no one seems to be speaking back to him, since he is communicating through his dog-to-human translating speaker.



It has yet to occur to sparky that a talking robot dog is at best unusual



Sparky and seth follow the men into the basement of a mead hall. Eliza hits some stonesmin a sequence and the basement wall opens into a path that closes behind them. They follow the twisting path deeper underground until they come to a train station

An underground railroad of sorts


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It has yet to occur to sparky that a talking robot dog is at best unusual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Uh...Where're we going?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It has yet to occur to sparky that a talking robot dog is at best unusual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sparky sniffs around and detects both sadness and hope in the air.

"Swing Low, Sweet Chariot" is heard somewhere off in the distance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Uh...Where're we going?"



Deron shoves Seth in the back with his rifle "Shut ya yappa. You have a better place ta be? You an important big shot huh?"

Eliza turns "WE are going to a secure military compound. YOU are going to be dropped off somewhere. Never know, they might even stop the train first."

There was laughter at that

"And You" she said looking at Sparky "You are going home. I imagine they will send someone to pick you up. Possibly Kreysho" 

Sparky detects a spike in estrogen


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deron shoves Seth in the back with his rifle "Shut ya yappa. You have a better place ta be? You an important big shot huh?"
> 
> Eliza turns "WE are going to a secure military compound. YOU are going to be dropped off somewhere. Never know, they might even stop the train first."
> 
> ...



_Some Crazy fucking bastards we've got here. And I actually *do* have better places to be._

"I'd just like for you to know that Sparky has named me as his attendant. And as such wherever he goes, I must follow. So I'll be going where ever Sparky goes."

Elsewhere, specifically in the spirit world, a group of Seth's summons can be seen. 

"20 Bucks + lunch he dies" 

"You're on"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2014)

JoJo said:


> _Some Crazy fucking bastards we've got here. And I actually *do* have better places to be._
> 
> "I'd just like for you to know that Sparky has named me as his attendant. And as such wherever he goes, I must follow. So I'll be going where ever Sparky goes."
> 
> ...



"You would let yourself be claimed and commanded by a dog? Yes I suppose that IS what kind of man you are."

Several soilders fell out laughing. One pissed himself. That one received and thorough stomping from Eliza's heels

As she finished wiping the blood from her boots the train arrived. The doors opened and they embarked


----------



## manidk (Feb 18, 2014)

Sparky poops and bites at Seth's ankles, depositing a pooper scooper and plastic bag at the hobo's feet.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You would let yourself be claimed and commanded by a dog? Yes I suppose that IS what kind of man you are."
> 
> Several soilders fell out laughing. One pissed himself. That one received and thorough stomping from Eliza's heels
> 
> As she finished wiping the blood from her boots the train arrived. The doors opened and they embarked



Seth chose not to go for the bait. Since going to a safe place was far more important then entertaining those fools. He allowed them to take their shots.

"So, since that's cleared up, when will Sparky and I arrive to House of Genus?"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky poops and bites at Seth's ankles, depositing a pooper scooper and plastic bag at the hobo's feet.



Sparky had not gone to the bathroom in such a long time and the food he ate was so nutrient filled when he went, he went a lot. Most of it came on the faces of the soldiers. None had gotten on Seth. With the pooper Scooper seth only had to clean up about a tenth of what was ejected since the rest was on the men.


----------



## manidk (Feb 19, 2014)

_*"ATTENDANT!  YOU MUST CLEAN ALL OF THE POOP!"*_


----------



## JoJo (Feb 19, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"ATTENDANT!  YOU MUST CLEAN ALL OF THE POOP!"*_



Seth takes the scooper and begins scraping the faces of the soldiers. Although that spreads it around more so than cleaning.

"Stay still guys"


----------



## manidk (Feb 19, 2014)

Sparky pants and turns to Eliza.

_*"HOW IS MASTER VIPER DOING?"*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Sparky had not gone to the bathroom in such a long time and the food he ate was so nutrient filled when he went, he went a lot. Most of it came on the faces of the soldiers. None had gotten on Seth. With the pooper Scooper seth only had to clean up about a tenth of what was ejected since the rest was on the men.



It was then that the seeds for murder were planted. The poo of sparky was a fertile land, nutritious indeed.


----------



## manidk (Feb 19, 2014)

Sparky bites Seth's right leg.

_*"ATTENDANT, BE MORE RESPECTFUL TO THOSE OF HOUSE GENUS.  FOR TO THEM, YOU ARE EVEN LOWER THAN THE SHITSTAIN YOU ALREADY ARE."*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2014)

As the train thundered on one solider shouted 'They have a blooming ice cream car!', at the the car cleared out leaving only seth, sparky, and Eliza, who was reason a small book of somekind


----------



## JoJo (Feb 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the train thundered on one solider shouted 'They have a blooming ice cream car!', at the the car cleared out leaving only seth, sparky, and Eliza, who was reason a small book of somekind



As all the men left, an awkward silence had come upon the trio. "So, what book are you reading?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2014)

JoJo said:


> As all the men left, an awkward silence had come upon the trio. "So, what book are you reading?"



'Mein Kampf' Eliza replies without looking up

The first solider returns baring a double scoop cone of rocky road


----------



## JoJo (Feb 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'Mein Kampf' Eliza replies without looking up
> 
> The first solider returns baring a double scoop cone of rocky road



"I've heard of that book before, but never read it. The name of the author escapes me, who is it again?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 19, 2014)

Sparky's jewish origins begin to stir within, but he remains dignified.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I've heard of that book before, but never read it. The name of the author escapes me, who is it again?"



"It was written by Super Hitler. It is about his journeys through the hive baking Jews into German chocolate cakes. Apparently they were quite delicious."


The train screeches to a halt in a new station


"End of the line."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "It was written by Super Hitler. It is about his journeys through the hive baking Jews into German chocolate cakes. Apparently they were quite delicious."


"Super Hitler? Oh yeah, now I remember hearing about him. I heard he lost because his struggle was too real."



> The train screeches to a halt in a new station
> 
> 
> "End of the line."



"OK, let's go Sparky."


----------



## manidk (Feb 19, 2014)

_*"ATTENDANT, YOU DO NOT HAVE NECESSARY RANK TO ORDER ME TO GO."*_

Nonetheless, Sparky departs.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 21, 2014)

A sudden explosion rocks the tunnel, dust and pebbles pour down from overhead.

Eliza snaps her book shut, "Everybody out!"


----------



## manidk (Feb 21, 2014)

Sparky leads the group out, sending a mass of fleas to get a handle on the situation.

He leaves a poo on Seth's lap on the way out.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 21, 2014)

Thankfully, sparky had pooed on Seth's poncho. So he promptly took it off and appeared clean. He left.


----------



## manidk (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth underestimated the stench that had soaked through, into his very bones.

Any dog's poo stinks, but the very concept of a dog's poo?

Terrible.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 21, 2014)

The fleas discover a mass horde of random people running in a panic. The tremors dont appear to be caused by explosions,or other munitions.

As the group exits the station onto the street above, theyre surrounded on all sides by colorf graffiti.Eliza and the rest of her unit glances around suspiciously, weapons at the ready


----------



## manidk (Feb 21, 2014)

Sparky reactivates his black armored form for the first time in a while, his black crystals finally reformed.

_*"WE MUST FIND THE SOURCE OF THIS DISTURBANCE AND ANNIHILATE IT."*_


----------



## JoJo (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth prepares for battle. He summons three of his spirits (Smoke, Artist, and ). He prepares himself for battle with ZP/Step at 25%, Rubear at 25%, and obfuscate at 25%.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 21, 2014)

Three figures jump down in front of them, a man on a skateboard their apparent leader

Guns are naturally shoved into his face as Eliza stands, arms folded across her chest with a calm expression

"Explain."


----------



## manidk (Feb 21, 2014)

Sparky growls at the homosexual on the skateboard.


----------



## manidk (Feb 21, 2014)

The two lackeys are definitely not a gay version of the Hulk with an absurdly high rank.

In fact, they look like completely normal dudes.

With ranks weaker than C7.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 21, 2014)

Hacil tilted his head, and took a step behind the random skateboarder he'd started following around on a whim. He wanted to ensure that there was a nice meat shield between him and the people with weapons.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 21, 2014)

The white haired man speaks "Since the clown with the skateboard's too busy shitting himself, I'll have to explain. Some of your men here aren't very good at keeping their mouths shut."

The man haphazardly motions towards a few miserable soldiers in the distance yapping about

"We got wind of a selection for new recruits into an _exclusive _gathering a few stops ago and thought we might apply out of shared interests. Course we're not the only ones who overheard, if you get my drift."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 21, 2014)

Eliza turns her head towards Mister Chatty

"No shit. It was open recruitment. Now if you dislike our recruitment policies, I take it you're not interested in signing up?"


----------



## Sablés (Feb 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Eliza turns her head towards Mister Chatty
> 
> "No shit. It was open recruitment. Now if you dislike our recruitment policies, I take it you're not interested in signing up?"



Weiss shrugs "Wouldn't be standing here if I wasn't. Yeah I'd like to join."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Weiss shrugs "Wouldn't be standing here if I wasn't. Yeah I'd like to join."



"That is also in my interests." Hacil said.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Weiss shrugs "Wouldn't be standing here if I wasn't. Yeah I'd like to join."



Eliza narrows her eyes before nodding

"Walk in front of me, and tell me about your friends. They seem the silent type and I've got s schedule to keep."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "That is also in my interests." Hacil said.



Eliza ignores him, suspicious of the timing

The two on the guns grow more,wary of the skateboarder and Hacil


----------



## Sablés (Feb 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Eliza narrows her eyes before nodding
> 
> "Walk in front of me, and tell me about your friends. They seem the silent type and I've got s schedule to keep."



Weiss was suspicious at the choice of wording but didn't show it instead only using Rubear and Zero point at high percentages.

Upon doing obliges Eliza's demands and devulged basic details on what little he knew about the Skateboarder and Hacil.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 22, 2014)

A red haired youth stares at the scene from his hoverbike a small ways away.

He focuses his goggle's sights on the chick calling the shots. "Hmm..looks interesting." He pulls out a metal ring from his chest. "Maybe one of them knows where she is...Ah, who are you kidding, Barrett, there's no way they'd know." Before Barrett puts away his ring, he thinks, _Eh, what the hell? Let's watch a little more and see if they're trustworthy._ and decides to watch the leader as she walks with one of the strangers.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

Seth hears of recruits and all that stuff. _There's going to be a war!? Shit. Neutrality and safety is difficult to keep in those times. I need to choose a side and pronto._ "Hey, Eliza, can I be allowed to recruit for the upcoming events?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

Eliza shrugs as the group begins to begin their march.

"Theres,a base a few kilometers away from here. We cant risk going full speed, this is,a combat area and we cant draw unwanted attention. Lets move!"

Eliza,reaches back, grabbing Seth by the collar and dragging him along as her subordinates drive the butts,of their rifles into the skateboarder and drag him along as well. The rumblings continue apace.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth hears of recruits and all that stuff. _There's going to be a war!? Shit. Neutrality and safety is difficult to keep in those times. I need to choose a side and pronto._ "Hey, Eliza, can I be allowed to recruit for the upcoming events?"


She looks him over with a critical eye

"We want to encourage people to join. So no."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 22, 2014)

Hacil walks after Eliza and the group, keeping an eye out for danger.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 22, 2014)

Weiss does the same.

Hearing Eliza speak of this area as prime for combat, uses Sphere to detect any oncoming threats.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She looks him over with a critical eye
> 
> "We want to encourage people to join. So no."



"I'm sure my presence won't make people not want to join. I have no enemies and the such."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "I'm sure my presence won't make people not want to join. I have no enemies and the such."



"No, having a homeless person attempting to recruit doesnt send the,right image."

Moments later, a large group of kids on skateboards descends from the roofs, circling the group menacingly.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "No, having a homeless person attempting to recruit doesnt send the,right image.".



"Homeless is strong word here. I've got an objective in which requires a lot of traveling so I can't be arsed to have a home."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

Eliza reaches down Seths back, tearing off a flattened cardboard box that had been taped behind him

"Mobile home?"

The skateboarders begin snapping their fingers menacingly, some of them engaging in threatening choreography.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

The Crockettes (C3)


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Eliza reaches down Seths back, tearing off a flattened cardboard box that had been taped behind him
> 
> "Mobile home?"



Eliza must of been blind or something. There was no cardboard box on his back.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

Not anymore there wasnt

Several of the youths began putting up their dukes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Not anymore there wasnt
> 
> Several of the youths began putting up their dukes




The boy with the skateboard flips it up.
Then uses the skateboard as a helicopter  rapidly spinning to fly away quickly.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The boy with the skateboard flips it up.
> Then uses the skateboard as a helicopter  rapidly spinning to fly away quickly.


Eliza casually tosses her rapier

The boy is split in half along with his skateboard

The rapier returns to Elizas hand, its passage unseen by all


----------



## Sablés (Feb 22, 2014)

C6

Weiss increases his rubear to 30%, Zero Point at 40% and Sphere at 15%

Two black shard slip into Weiss' hands and morphs into twin pistols as Rock made spires  erupt from the Earth between each of the Skateboarders. The spires segment into thorns in an attempt to pierce the youths from all sides.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

With perfect choreography, the youths use exaggerated movements to dodge the attacks

Theie smooth movements dont end there, the 20 of them acting as a human wall to separate and corral the party

The mercenaries and,Eliza look on, bored


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

The Spirit of Smoke (Remol) and Seth's spirit combine. Seth starts by sending smoke arms to punch all of the Crockettes. Then the spirit of artist and poison combine their abilities. The artist spirit (Pianto) uses the poison spirits (Coindu) poison as ink to create as many poison ink creations as there are enemies. They run over to each of them attempting to use the distraction of the smoke fists and spires to make physical contact and harm them through the means of their corrosive and toxic touch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> With perfect choreography, the youths use exaggerated movements to dodge the attacks
> 
> Theie smooth movements dont end there, the 20 of them acting as a human wall to separate and corral the party
> 
> The mercenaries and,Eliza look on, bored



Suddenly music starts playing from one of the buildings above from a large boombox that appeared out of nowhere at full volume temporarily ruining their normal choreography.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suddenly music starts playing from one of the buildings above from a large boombox that appeared out of nowhere at full volume temporarily ruining their normal choreography.



The music had no effect

They danced to their own tune and,no one elses


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The music had no effect
> 
> They danced to their own tune and,no one elses




The boombox was taken down and the song changed










 Vishner checks the air with his finger then descends
Yep, wind seems about right for this. If music doesn't work a plume of color will. 
"These guys aren't funky, rhythm's obsolete.
Figure I'll complete their assemble with my artistic feats."

The boy jumps and starts spraying colorful paint everywhere above the Crockettes using his skills to make it into a design when the paint hits them.
He starts grinding on some of the lines connecting the buildings above circling the Crockettes and making sure it only goes towards the Crockettes.
Visher has Rubear at 30% and zeropoint at 70% to make sure he can adjust to any conditions. Also has seal up.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 22, 2014)

"I'm going to make so higher ground to attack from." Hacil told Eliza. He called upon the power of the single mana bond he'd been able to form so far, and summoned forth a Lantern Kami.


Hacil leapt nimbly onto one of the spirit's many arms, and had it scoop up Weiss. "I see that you are a gunman." Hacil said. "Let me give you a  better firing position." The Kami rose into the air with its two passengers. Hacil had Sphere at 33%, and Zero Point and Ruber at the same.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 22, 2014)

Barrett warched the fight from afar. "Hmm...they look like they could use a-Wait! Those moves..." His face slighty lights up with anger. "The Crockettes! I hate those guys." He turns to his bike, but more importantly, the ferret standing n his bike. "Oi, Tinker, you wanna help those guys out?" Tinker salutes, and seemingly disappears. 



Contrary to what others would think upon a first glance, Tinker wasn't any ordinary ferret; he was just as capable as the rest of the group. He slipped underground and waited for his moment to strike, hiding within the Sphere of the group.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky decides now would be a great time to clean his nuts.

He does so, sitting next to Eliza.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> The Spirit of Smoke (Remol) and Seth's spirit combine. Seth starts by sending smoke arms to punch all of the Crockettes. Then the spirit of artist and poison combine their abilities. The artist spirit (Pianto) uses the poison spirits (Coindu) poison as ink to create as many poison ink creations as there are enemies. They run over to each of them attempting to use the distraction of the smoke fists and spires to make physical contact and harm them through the means of their corrosive and toxic touch.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> The boombox was taken down and the song changed
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ichypa said:


> "I'm going to make so higher ground to attack from." Hacil told Eliza. He called upon the power of the single mana bond he'd been able to form so far, and summoned forth a Lantern Kami.
> 
> 
> Hacil leapt nimbly onto one of the spirit's many arms, and had it scoop up Weiss. "I see that you are a gunman." Hacil said. "Let me give you a  better firing position." The Kami rose into the air with its two passengers. Hacil had Sphere at 33%, and Zero Point and Ruber at the same.





P-X 12 said:


> Barrett warched the fight from afar. "Hmm...they look like they could use a-Wait! Those moves..." His face slighty lights up with anger. "The Crockettes! I hate those guys." He turns to his bike, but more importantly, the ferret standing n his bike. "Oi, Tinker, you wanna help those guys out?" Tinker salutes, and seemingly disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what others would think upon a first glance, Tinker wasn't any ordinary ferret; he was just as capable as the rest of the group. He slipped underground and waited for his moment to strike, hiding within the Sphere of the group.





manidk said:


> Sparky decides now would be a great time to clean his nuts.
> 
> He does so, sitting next to Eliza.


The Crockettes artfully duck beneath the plumes of smoke, twisting and turning as it absorbs the spray paint. The boys line up in between the streams as the poison drones begin attacking.

With perfect coordination, the youths flip themselves back, forming human towers. As each column reaches its last member, the human towers dodge out of the way, revealing the scowling form of Eliza and the distracted form of Sparky.

The newly formed human towers begin assaulting the airborne fighters, one tower swatting Vishner from the air as the remaining four towers converge on Hacil and Seth


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The newly formed human towers begin assaulting the airborne fighters, one tower swatting Vishner from the air as the remaining four towers converge on Hacil and Seth


The track on the boombox changes










Visher changes his stats to 20% rubear 40% step and 40% zeropoint
"Oh no, I'm falling I'm about to go splat, oh wait, I'm not. 
I'm about to use your coordination against you to knock your asses flat.
You're too predictable to talk this kind of smack.
All weak alone,Ya guys are about to realize you ain't jack."
Vishner grinds on the human tower and uses it to rapidly fling himself at the other 4 towers by rapidly grinding in a spiral down it(using step so make it tighter and faster), while spray painting.

If he flings himself successfully  by using the tower like a pole while clawing the shit out of them(with step boost) he'll repeat the step with a little something extra. A spinning drop kick that propels him to the next tower boosted by a step kick from the tower he is on with paint in the face as reward for any retaliation the next tower gives.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

The first target flips his skateboard over, perfectly aligning its wheels with Vishers skates, it connects squarely with one of its wheels and the two spin against one another, bleeding the skater of his momentum.

As gravity begins to take effect, the Crockette grabs Visher by the leg, passing him to his fellows below him

Visher is thrown with rapidly increasing force, until the boy at the base of the tower grabs the skater by both legs, and then slams him into the pavement, headfirst, with a strength befitting a C3.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tinker was spending it's time moving through the underground area, simply bypassing everyone's Sphere save for Eliza, using his secret move; the Unseen Charge. Tinker becomes an untouchable, unseeable speed demon, phasing through the ground around and directly under the earth between the group and their attackers. Tinker comes out of the ground near Sparky, seemingly popping into existence. At that moment, all the ground he phased through disappeared, leaving a hole  that stops just short of the group. He turns to Sparky and says in ferret, "Don't worry, I'm a friend." He turns to Barrett, giving him the thumbs up.

Barrett, reaching into his chest, pulls out a giant sniper cannon and attaches it to his arm. "Time to try out the Hyper Shell." He gets onto his bike and fires a shot into the hole. The shot creates a prolonged explosion flowing up into the sky, keeping that area in a constant explosion for several seconds. He then shifts locations and takes aim once more, his free hand reaching into his chest once more.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky barks at the ferret.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The first target flips his skateboard over, perfectly aligning its wheels with Vishers skates, it connects squarely with one of its wheels and the two spin against one another, bleeding the skater of his momentum.
> 
> As gravity begins to take effect, the Crockette grabs Visher by the leg, passing him to his fellows below him



The fellow below him ends up getting a kick to the face with the free leg Vish has with full force the skate goes through the skateboard the man uses to defend with and part way into his face going into his skull and shredding his brain in the process. Vish then uses the momentum from the kick and the destabilization of the man that just passed him down to grab him by both legs and use him as a literal human pinwheel of death flying downwards smashing his body into the defending tower of Crockette's beneath him.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Crockettes artfully duck beneath the plumes of smoke, twisting and turning as it absorbs the spray paint. The boys line up in between the streams as the poison drones begin attacking.
> 
> With perfect coordination, the youths flip themselves back, forming human towers. As each column reaches its last member, the human towers dodge out of the way, revealing the scowling form of Eliza and the distracted form of Sparky.
> 
> The newly formed human towers begin assaulting the airborne fighters, one tower swatting Vishner from the air as the remaining four towers converge on Hacil and *Weiss*


(fixed that for you)

Hacil had the Lantern Kami fire blasts of light at the approaching towers while it ascended higher into the air, beyond the reach of the human towers. The light blasts continued to rain down on the Crockettes, particularly aiming for the youths at the bottoms of the towers, to remove the tower's supports and make them collapse.
"Their greatest defense seems to be their ability to evade." Hacil said to Weiss. "Help me hem them in."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

Weiss turns his focus to the advancing towers. 12 giant wolf-head rock constructs emerge from the ground surrounding them from all sides in order to devour the youths and disrupt their teamwork. Meanwhile Weiss aims his pistols at the nearest human towers and fires a series of black bullets designed to detonate on contact, the bullets were enhanced by Weiss' shinsoo and would chase the youths until they reached their intended target.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The fellow below him ends up getting a kick to the face with the free leg Vish has



The Crockette casually moves his head to the side, the overextension adds momentum to the chain throw, powered by the gangs unique bond

The Tower sinks momentarily, as Visher is powerbombed into the pavement, his earphones shattering from the impact and giving him a light concussion


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (fixed that for you)
> 
> Hacil had the Lantern Kami fire blasts of light at the approaching towers while it ascended higher into the air, beyond the reach of the human towers. The light blasts continued to rain down on the Crockettes, particularly aiming for the youths at the bottoms of the towers, to remove the tower's supports and make them collapse.
> "Their greatest defense seems to be their ability to evade." Hacil said to Weiss. "Help me hem them in."





Sabl?s said:


> Weiss turns his focus to the advancing towers. 12 giant wolf-head rock constructs emerge from the ground to devour the youths and disrupt their teamwork. Meanwhile Weiss aims his pistols at the nearest human towers and fires a series of black bullets designed to detonate on contact, the bullets were enhanced by Weiss' shinsoo and would chase the youths until they reached their intended target.



The tactic proves effective as the remaining four towers are hemmed in, the base croquettes shielding themselves with their curiously durable skateboards


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Seth sees an obvious weakness with these human towers- The Base. He had 4 of each poison drone combine together and each of them struck the base Crockette of the towers. They struck the tower along with a large mass of smoke doing an initial attack on them + holding them down.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky barks out a powerful soundwave at the hemmed-in Crockettes, just to fuck around.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth sees an obvious weakness with these human towers- The Base. He had 4 of each poison drone combine together and each of them struck the base Crockette of the towers. They struck the tower along with a large mass of smoke doing an initial attack on them + holding them down.





manidk said:


> Sparky barks out a powerful soundwave at the hemmed-in Crockettes, just to fuck around.



The strikes are successful, four of the twenty youths crumple from the attacks, as the five towers collapse around the remaining obstacles, and then, propelled by their skateboards, surround and attempt to hem in Seth


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Barrett takes aim at the towers. He pulls out his second-newest toy; an automatic shinsoo-made homing missile launcher. He replaces the Hyper Shell and locks on to the corralled towers before seeing the hoodlums attacking the homeless man. "First old ladies, now hobos?! Oh, you guys are definitely feeling the Active Buster!" he says, and lets out two volleys; the first to separate them with explosions and the second to pick them off.

Tinker goes towards the Crockettes not corralled into a group. He rushes towards them, invisible and intangible and uses another move; the Unfelt Strike. With his entire body, he passes through each individual member with such blinding speed, the only one able to truly track it or even clearly perceive it was Eliza.
He then jumped off of the top's head, turned tangible but still invisible, turned intangible once more, and dived into the latter group.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The strikes are successful, four of the twenty youths crumple from the attacks, as the five towers collapse around the remaining obstacles, and then, propelled by their skateboards, surround and attempt to hem in Seth



From above, the Lantern Kami continues to beam spam the scattered youths. His single mana bond being devoted to maintaining the Kami, Hacil called upon some of his lesser servants, which took no mana to call forth, only a moment of concentration. Four quadrapedal, robotic creature apear on the ground, surrounding Seth and preparing to battle the incoming youths.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The strikes are successful, four of the twenty youths crumple from the attacks, as the five towers collapse around the remaining obstacles, and then, propelled by their skateboards, surround and attempt to hem in Seth



Sparky is pleased, and decides to jump around and attack various members of the gang with a few carefully-placed RED RAIN OF PAINs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Crockette casually moves his head to the side, the overextension adds momentum to the chain throw, powered by the gangs unique bond
> 
> The Tower sinks momentarily, as Visher is powerbombed into the pavement, his earphones shattering from the impact and giving him a light concussion



Vish sets step to 100% and uses it to break away getting some distance.
"That's wack yo that was my favorite pair."
He gains a bit of distance then sets his Step to 60% and zeropoint to 40%
Then he goes into a circle around them rapidly while spraypainting on the ground.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The strikes are successful, four of the twenty youths crumple from the attacks, as the five towers collapse around the remaining obstacles, and then, propelled by their skateboards, surround and attempt to hem in Seth



Seth sees this as another opportunity. He lets out a powerful puff of smoke that expands almost instantaneously. The smoke is also transparent. But the smoke doesn't seem to affect the enemies. Instead it's a mass of smoke forming around everyone. And this smoke  was embedded with Shinsoo to dull the shinsoo sensing abilities of the crockettes. And the poison drones were formed into a vapor making the smoke poisonous. And the poison ingested by the crockettes (Whether it was by touch or breathing) would cause various side effects. It would affect every one of their 5 normal senses (each one would be affected in different ways like one would have extremely irritated eyes, another blurry vision, deafness, etc.). While that was happening The ink and poison spirit were both sending attacks at different directions to each crockette. Seth was also hitting them with smoke attacks.

Naturally, Seth was able to exclude the harmful effects of the smoke/poison at his allies. They were able to function just fine.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Barrett takes aim at the towers. He pulls out his second-newest toy; an automatic shinsoo-made homing missile launcher. He replaces the Hyper Shell and locks on to the corralled towers before seeing the hoodlums attacking the homeless man. "First old ladies, now hobos?! Oh, you guys are definitely feeling the Active Buster!" he says, and lets out two volleys; the first to separate them with explosions and the second to pick them off.
> 
> Tinker goes towards the Crockettes not corralled into a group. He rushes towards them, invisible and intangible and uses another move; the Unfelt Strike. With his entire body, he passes through each individual member with such blinding speed, the only one able to truly track it or even clearly perceive it was Eliza.
> He then jumped off of the top's head, turned tangible but still invisible, turned intangible once more, and dived into the latter group.





Ichypa said:


> From above, the Lantern Kami continues to beam spam the scattered youths. His single mana bond being devoted to maintaining the Kami, Hacil called upon some of his lesser servants, which took no mana to call forth, only a moment of concentration. Four quadrapedal, robotic creature apear on the ground, surrounding Seth and preparing to battle the incoming youths.





manidk said:


> Sparky is pleased, and decides to jump around and attack various members of the gang with a few carefully-placed RED RAIN OF PAINs.



The attacks prove too much, and the Crockettes are wiped out to a man



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish sets step to 100% and uses it to break away getting some distance.
> "That's wack yo that was my favorite pair."
> He gains a bit of distance then sets his Step to 60% and zeropoint to 40%
> Then he goes into a circle around them rapidly while spraypainting on the ground.



The effect activates unhindered around the entrapped Seth.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth sees this as another opportunity. He lets out a powerful puff of smoke that expands almost instantaneously. The smoke is also transparent. But the smoke doesn't seem to affect the enemies. Instead it's a mass of smoke forming around everyone. And this smoke  was embedded with Shinsoo to dull the shinsoo sensing abilities of the crockettes. And the poison drones were formed into a vapor making the smoke poisonous. And the poison ingested by the crockettes (Whether it was by touch or breathing) would cause various side effects. It would affect every one of their 5 normal senses (each one would be affected in different ways like one would have extremely irritated eyes, another blurry vision, difficulty in hearing, etc.). While that was happening The ink and poison spirit were both sending attacks at different directions to each crockette.
> 
> Naturally, Seth was able to exclude the harmful effects of the smoke/poison at his allies. They were able to function just fine.



This also kills them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The effect activates unhindered around the entrapped Seth.



(( R U DRUNK teh?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The effect activates unhindered around the entrapped Seth.


Vish sparks the paint on fire with his skates creating colorful smoke and flames.
Vish sets his step to 100% and goes around in a circle rapidly at top speed.
A whirlwind of blazing hot fire envelops the tower of men leftover.
Colorful smoke infecting lungs, staining their clothes and bodies like tattoo's. Fire burning colors into them.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

_Shinsoo reserves inefficient for environmental monopoly. Estimated 4 minutes before recharged to optimum levels_ A computerized voice in Weiss' head spoke

"That wasn't too bad," Weiss picks out a parcel from his jacket and flicks it open. Therein lay 12 different Emblems, two of which Weiss procures.

_Seems, I'll be using these in the mean time._


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

"Well, that was interesting." Hacil said. He had the Lantern Kami descend, and dismissed the Memnites. "Would you like a lift, or do you advise that we continue walking?" Hacil asked Eliza.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish sparks the paint on fire with his skates creating colorful smoke and flames.
> Vish sets his step to 100% and goes around in a circle rapidly at top speed.
> A whirlwind of blazing hot fire envelops the tower of men leftover.
> Colorful smoke infecting lungs, staining their clothes and bodies like tattoo's. Fire burning colors into them.



Seth uses his smoke powers to create a shield around himself and to help move the fire out of his way. Pianto (Art Spirit) manipulates the paint in such a fashion  so it won't get near Seth and burn him. After that is said and done there is a tunnel above seth that will allow a route to escape. He takes that route and is able to leave out unharmed. 

Vish, still being in the radius of Seth's transparent smoke is now afflicted by their poisonous effects. His eyes begin to irritate at an unnatural rate, his hearing is dulled, his throats is dry as fuck, and he can smell a terribly nasty smell. He also has the need to take some massive diarrhea. Then Seth takes that opportunity and takes Remols massive pipe and strikes him with it. 

"Are you a dumbass?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tinker sighed once the hoodlums were all gone. Then, he vanished. Even Eliza couldn't sense him, since he was no longer there.

Barrett puts away his weapons and pats his chest. "You did good, Tinker. And you got a good bit of power for us." He's about to drive off, when a girl lands on his bike. "Oi, I thought you were here to look for my big sis, not to start up more trouble with those losers." _If I could only just drive off right now without you..._ Barrett sighs and looks on towards the others. "Oh right. I was supposed to ask those guys about her." Barrett and Aero drive toward the others, jumping off of a small ramp and flying onto the scene.

"Lookout below!"



He stops just short of them and introduces himself.  "Uh, hi. I'm Barrett and this is Aero. My pet kinda helped you guys out. Anyways, you guys seen a pirate who looks like this?" Barrett holds out a picture of a pink haired woman.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish sparks the paint on fire with his skates creating colorful smoke and flames.
> Vish sets his step to 100% and goes around in a circle rapidly at top speed.
> A whirlwind of blazing hot fire envelops the tower of men leftover.
> Colorful smoke infecting lungs, staining their clothes and bodies like tattoo's. Fire burning colors into them.



Once the men are colorized along with seth apparently.
Vish starts picking up the bodies one at a time and splattering them them on walls. They explode in a colorful bits leaving groovy imprints of colorful blood.
He does this to all 20.

The painting lines up perfectly.
"Thase fools always getting in the way of my art on da town.
Now they integrated with some style, yet still I don't think they amount to a fart." 
He starts to pick up seth


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth uses his smoke powers to create a shield around himself and to help move the fire out of his way. Pianto (Art Spirit) manipulates the paint in such a fashion  so it won't get near Seth and burn him. After that is said and done there is a tunnel above seth that will allow a route to escape. He takes that route and is able to leave out unharmed.
> 
> Vish, still being in the radius of Seth's transparent smoke is now afflicted by their poisonous effects. His eyes begin to irritate at an unnatural rate, his hearing is dulled, his throats is dry as fuck, and he can smell a terribly nasty smell. He also has the need to take some massive diarrhea. Then Seth takes that opportunity and takes Remols massive pipe and strikes him with it.
> 
> "Are you a dumbass?"



Seth is hit with a dead body while Vish doesn't notice him.
He then picks seth up.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Tinker sighed once the hoodlums were all gone. Then, he vanished. Even Eliza couldn't sense him, since he was no longer there.
> 
> Barrett puts away his weapons and pats his chest. "You did good, Tinker. And you got a good bit of power for us." He's about to drive off, when a girl lands on his bike. "Oi, I thought you were here to look for my big sis, not to start up more trouble with those losers." _If I could only just drive off right now without you..._ Barrett sighs and looks on towards the others. "Oh right. I was supposed to ask those guys about her." Barrett and Aero drive toward the others, jumping off of a small ramp and flying onto the scene.
> 
> ...


Eliza,nods her head thoughtfully "Never seen her before"


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seth is hit with a dead body while Vish doesn't notice him.
> He then picks seth up.


Seth is picked up,limp and unconscious


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seth is hit with a dead body while Vish doesn't notice him.
> He then picks seth up.



Seth was able to dodge since he had ZP and step still up. Seth did not get picked up. He still asked his question.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Tinker sighed once the hoodlums were all gone. Then, he vanished. Even Eliza couldn't sense him, since he was no longer there.
> 
> Barrett puts away his weapons and pats his chest. "You did good, Tinker. And you got a good bit of power for us." He's about to drive off, when a girl lands on his bike. "Oi, I thought you were here to look for my big sis, not to start up more trouble with those losers." _If I could only just drive off right now without you..._ Barrett sighs and looks on towards the others. "Oh right. I was supposed to ask those guys about her." Barrett and Aero drive toward the others, jumping off of a small ramp and flying onto the scene.
> 
> ...



"No."     .


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> He stops just short of them and introduces himself.  "Uh, hi. I'm Barrett and this is Aero. My pet kinda helped you guys out. Anyways, you guys seen a pirate who looks like this?" Barrett holds out a picture of a pink haired woman.



Weiss shrugs "Can't help you there, she looks dangerous to a man's health...and more importantly, money."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

Seth was hit anyway and knocked out Vish was simply too fast while using 100% step to throw bodies at a wall.


TehChron said:


> Eliza,nods her head thoughtfully "Never seen her before"
> 
> Seth is picked up,limp and unconscious



"A hobo? That's dope yo."
Vish spray paints the hobo into a hippie with tons of tiedie in his clothes
"There man now at least you can say you have some color an style."
Vish finishes up with the dead bodies and goes towards the man with the picture.
"Oh man she's cool. Always making art out of buildings by turning them into rubble for fun. But nah I haven't seen her lately yeas. Said sometin about making sometin real fun in this area. Dunno wut it is. Just that it would be fun."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seth was hit anyway and knocked out Vish was simply too fast while using 100% step to throw bodies at a wall.


Seth was nowhere near a wall. And step does not augment the speed of a thrown object. He also had 50% of his stats placed onto his reactions and such.

And even if he was hit, he wasn't hurt during the fight so the chances of being knocked out was slim to none.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Weiss shrugs "Can't help you there, she looks dangerous to a man's health...and more importantly, money."



"Yeah, I can attest to the later.." Barrett says, clutching his chest. "Damn it, we came all this way for one lead, and we've got dick to show for it." "Well, maybe if you didn't get leads from so many shady people we would've gotten to her by now." 
Barrett ignores the statement and simply tends to his bike. Then, with a quick motion, he picks up his bike and shoves it into his chest. The bike sinks into it, seemingly get smaller the closer it gets to his chest. "Now that that's done, what are you guys up to? Seems like you guys went through a bit of trouble against those guys, especially those two," Barrett said pointing to the skater and the hobo.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seth was hit anyway and knocked out Vish was simply too fast while using 100% step to throw bodies at a wall.
> 
> 
> "A hobo? That's dope yo."
> ...



Wait, she's _here_?" He takes out his metal ring and sees...nothing. "Why wouldn't this thing react? Ah, screw it, I've got no time to worry about that. Aero, you know the-" 
By the time he turns to her, she was already gone. He sighs and sits down, waiting.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

A stray bullet rams into Seth's cortex unaware

While it my have been a blank, an unsuspecting Seth was knocked out.

As per original canon

"Whoops."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Wait, she's _here_?" He takes out his metal ring and sees...nothing. "Why wouldn't this thing react? Ah, screw it, I've got no time to worry about that. Aero, you know the-"
> By the time he turns to her, she was already gone. He sighs and sits down, waiting.



"Yea, like I said I haven't seen her a whil. Maybe she went underground. Hard to detect things down thar."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Seth, was knocked out while he was in top condition and 50% of his stats were dedicated to reactions. 

Seth was picked up by his spirits. Coinus, brought him back to consciousness. Vish was unable to draw on him due to his spirits stopping him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth, was knocked out while he was in top condition and 50% of his stats were dedicated to reactions.
> 
> Seth was picked up by his spirits. Coinus, brought him back to consciousness. Vish was unable to draw on him due to his spirits stopping him.



Vish sprays spirit repellent paint, a transparent color flies through the air.
"Ghosts are wack yo. Got enough as it is, keep dat shit to yourself ya hobo."


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky stands over Seth, defending his attendant from the annoying newcomers.

He was the only one allowed to make a laughingstock out of Seth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky stands over Seth, defending his attendant from the annoying newcomers.
> 
> He was the only one allowed to make a laughingstock out of Seth.



"Oh yea a dog or a robit? Seems pretty loyal. 
Could give ya a sweet paint job ya know custimized an everythin if ya want."


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

_*"I PUT NO VALUE IN APPEARANCES."*_


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tinker comes out of his master's chest. He looks around and decides it's best to stay with the fellow animal. Or animal cyborg, as the case may be. "Greetings. My name is Tinker," Tinker starts in ferret. "And what would your name be?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

Hacil glared at the fools running around. The man on the skates seemed to be speaking in an utterly unintelligible language. Behind his mask, Hacil's lip curled slightly in irritation. Turning back to Eliza, he asked, "So are we walking, or are we flying?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Tinker comes out of his master's chest. He looks around and decides it's best to stay with the fellow animal. Or animal cyborg, as the case may be. "Greetings. My name is Tinker," Tinker starts in ferret. "And what would your name be?"



_*"YOU MAY CALL ME SPARKY."*_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"I PUT NO VALUE IN APPEARANCES."*_


Currently Zeropint is at 70% and rubear is at 30%
"Dats odd ya can talk. So you wouldn't mind if I sprayed ya since ya don't care den? Den again you're a dog bot, maybe ya would view it as the marking of territory?"
Vish points behind them there is graffiti art everywhere
"What are ya all here for anyway? Odd for strangers to arrive in diss place."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish sprays spirit repellent paint, a transparent color flies through the air.
> "Ghosts are wack yo. Got enough as it is, keep dat shit to yourself ya hobo."


The spirits and Seth are unaffected.


manidk said:


> Sparky stands over Seth, defending his attendant from the annoying newcomers.
> 
> He was the only one allowed to make a laughingstock out of Seth.



"Thanks Sparky"


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Currently Zeropint is at 70% and rubear is at 30%
> "Dats odd ya can talk. So you wouldn't mind if I sprayed ya since ya don't care den? Den again you're a dog bot, maybe ya would view it as the marking of territory?"



_*"YOUR RAMBLINGS HAVE NO POINT TO ME, HUMAN.  BUT BE WARNED, THE RULES OF NATURE WILL TAKE EFFECT IF YOU CONSIDER IT WISE TO PAINT MY EXTERIOR."*_


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil glared at the fools running around. The man on the skates seemed to be speaking in an utterly unintelligible language. Behind his mask, Hacil's lip curled slightly in irritation. Turning back to Eliza, he asked, "So are we walking, or are we flying?"



Weiss shared Hacil's sentiments, the run-around was getting tedious. He stared up at the sky whilst Kami was still levitating his body  "Flying's likely to draw attention and get us blown out of the sky. That's the reason we chose to walk in the first place, no?" He spoke aloud without facing Hacil as if to only offer a piece of advice


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"YOUR RAMBLINGS HAVE NO POINT TO ME, HUMAN.  BUT BE WARNED, THE RULES OF NATURE WILL TAKE EFFECT IF YOU CONSIDER IT WISE TO PAINT MY EXTERIOR."*_



He finds the fact that something funny might happen to be even funnier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth laughs at Vish.



"I didn't know having a master as a dog was funny."
The voice is clear spoken.


Sabl?s said:


> Weiss shared Hacil's sentiments, the run-around was getting tedious. He stared up at the sky whilst Kami was still levitating his body  "Flying's likely to draw attention and get us blown out of the sky. That's the reason we chose to walk in the first place, no?" He spoke aloud without facing Hacil as if to only offer a piece of advice


"Dats why you go underground man."
Vish is pointing down
"Deres a system of networks down there taken over by da people and other gangs."


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I didn't know having a master as a dog was funny."
> The voice is clear spoken.



_*"IT IS THE NATURAL ORDER OF LIVING BEINGS TO BIND THEMSELVES TO THOSE STRONGER THAN THEMSELVES FOR A BETTER CHANCE OF SURVIVAL.  I SEE YOU ARE UNFAMILIAR WITH THE RULES OF NATURE."*_


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I didn't know having a master as a dog was funny."
> The voice is clear spoken.



"Whether he's my master or someone else's, Sparky is fully capable of putting you in your place."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

Weiss mutters something sounding similar to 'ridiculous'


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

> "Deres a system of networks down there taken over by da people and other gangs."



"And we'd be cornered like rats without the freedom to let loose underground. Not sure I fancy that either, up to the boss."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"IT IS THE NATURAL ORDER OF LIVING BEINGS TO BIND THEMSELVES TO THOSE STRONGER THAN THEMSELVES FOR A BETTER CHANCE OF SURVIVAL.  I SEE YOU ARE UNFAMILIAR WITH THE RULES OF NATURE."*_



"Fuck tha natural order. I'd say it's mre like de natural order of dose that are weaker ta rise up ad become de strong. A revolution of colour and freedom ya."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Barrett sat there, pulled out a pair of headphones and starting listening to a random song.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Fuck tha natural order. I'd say it's mre like de natural order of dose that are weaker ta rise up ad become de strong. A revolution of colour and freedom ya."



_*"IF THE WEAK BECOME STRONG, ARE WE NOT SAYING THE SAME THING?  THIS HOBO MAY BE WEAK NOW, BUT IN TIME AND UNDER MY GUIDANCE, HE COULD BECOME STRONG.  EVEN I WAS BUT A WEAK PUP AT ONE POINT."*_


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

A series of gunshots puts an end to the discussion

Eliza turns to the newcomers, her rapier drawn.

"Both of you get ten words to explain to me why I dont kill you. I dont care who goes first."

The tremors come to a stop


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Barrett takes out his headphones. " Short version? I'm just some guy who wanted info." He rubs his forehead."Long version? I came here to look for info on that chick I showed you. In exchange for helping you guys out with those idiots of course, although in hindsight, you guys definitely didn't need my help for those chumps. Anyways, I got what I came here for. You guys can keep on going without me. Once I'm done sitting right here waiting for Aero, I'll be on my way and we'll never see each other again." He calls Tinker over to him, who rushes onto his shoulder. He looks as his arm, smirks and says "Speak of the devil, here she comes."

Aero spontaneously appears right behind Barrett. "Barrett, Barrett, I can sense her! She's somewhere underground!" Barrett get's up, pulls out his bike, and hops onto it. "Sorry, but I've gotta go somewhere. Thanks fro the info and good luck with whatever you're doing!" Barrett speeds off into the distance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

Vishner goes after. 10 words was all he needed. Because a picture can speak more than a thousand words.
"Vishner. I do art." 
Vishner points over to some awesome graffiti of super hitler.


Then graffiti of the emperor with the face and tail of a donkey picking his nose and scratching his ass while he shits on a golden toilet on the hive taking a shit on one of the further buildings.

There are also quite a few demeaning pieces of art regarding the empire strewn about. One of them really nasty. It's a portrait of the black scorpions killing many imperials. Johnny black decapitating a man with a switch blade and various other important figures in the black scorpions doing nasty things against the empire.
"Empire kill artfriends.  Vish, Ally."
Vishner seems to be frowning quite a bit.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Weiss shared Hacil's sentiments, the run-around was getting tedious. He stared up at the sky whilst Kami was still levitating his body  "Flying's likely to draw attention and get us blown out of the sky. That's the reason we chose to walk in the first place, no?" He spoke aloud without facing Hacil as if to only offer a piece of advice



Hacil nodded. "True, but flying would be faster, and would allow us to exit the danger zone sooner. If all potential threats have the same level of ability to combat airborn threats as these idiots did, " Hacil gestured to the corpses of the Crockettes, "then I don't think avoiding danger will be too difficult, such that the risks would outweigh the gains."



manidk said:


> _*"IF THE WEAK BECOME STRONG, ARE WE NOT SAYING THE SAME THING?  THIS HOBO MAY BE WEAK NOW, BUT IN TIME AND UNDER MY GUIDANCE, HE COULD BECOME STRONG.  EVEN I WAS BUT A WEAK PUP AT ONE POINT."*_



Hacil looks at the mechanical dog wonderingly. I must be a truly advanced piece of technology to understand the skater's gibberish.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Barrett takes out his headphones. "I'm just some guy who wanted info. In exchange for helping you guys out with those idiots of course, although in hindsight, you guys definitely didn't need my help for those chumps. Anyways, I got what I came here for. You guys can keep on going without me. Once I'm done sitting right here waiting for Aero, I'll be on my way and we'll never see each other again." He calls Tinker over to him, who rushes onto his shoulder. He looks as his arm, smirks and says "Speak of the devil, here she comes."
> 
> Aero spontaneously appears right behind Barrett. "Barrett, Barrett, I can sense her! She's somewhere underground!" Barrett get's up, pulls out his bike, and hops onto it. "Sorry, but I've gotta go somewhere. Thanks fro the info and good luck with whatever you're doing!" Barrett speeds off into the distance.


A grapple line shoots out, snagging onto Barett, yanking him from his ride.

"Youve got spunk, kid. Consider yourself recruited!"

A pair of dull red handcuffs are snapped over his wrists.

"Wouldnt struggle if I were you, wouldnt wanna damage the merchandise."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vishner goes after. 10 words was all he needed. Because a picture can speak more than a thousand words.
> "Vishner. I do art."
> Vishner points over to some awesome graffiti of super hitler.
> 
> ...



The mercenary nods,approvingly

"You're in."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil nodded. "True, but flying would be faster, and would allow us to exit the danger zone sooner. If all potential threats have the same level of ability to combat airborn threats as these idiots did, " Hacil gestured to the corpses of the Crockettes, "then I don't think avoiding danger will be too difficult, such that the risks would outweigh the gains."
> 
> .



Weiss turns towards Hacil with a blank expression "Let me ask you something. Do _you _think we have it so easy that we'll come across chumps like these clowns again?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

An aguished roar pierces through the air

In answer a somewhat snooty voice fills the groups ears. "All friendly signals have gone silent."

"MAH BOYS! THE BASTARDS KILLED MAH BOYS!"

"Do not worry, my friend. They will be avenged. ROSE GARDEN!"

A storm of white beams rain down, showering the area."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The mercenary nods,approvingly
> 
> "You're in."



"C-cool."



TehChron said:


> A grapple line shoots out, snagging onto Barett, yanking him from his ride.
> 
> "Youve got spunk, kid. Consider yourself recruited!"
> 
> ...



"Ya want to go underground?"
Vishner is speaking to Barret.
"There is n entrence to it in mah home nearby..."


TehChron said:


> An aguished roar pierces through the air
> 
> In answer a somewhat snooty voice fills the groups ears. "All friendly signals have gone
> 
> ...


"my art. I was fraid of dat quickly dis way underground can take dis damage it'z sturdy."
Vish is point in a direction to a nearby building that was currently untouched.
"Dere is manhole down to it in there. Long climb down."
Vish goes along with the group with whatever they decide to do.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

Nothing is untouched


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky releases a powerful barkwave that diverts the wavelengths of the beams raining down around the group.

It offers a brief reprieve, giving the group time to get to cover.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Nothing is untouched


Vishu was so used to seeing his home intact he mistook that is was still there.
"My home..."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

-_1 minute before Shinsoo is back to optimum capacity._-

_Of course _

One of the emblems in Weiss' hands changes shape manifest around him 

_Intemeratus_



An armor focused solely on defense creates an independent Shinsoo force field surrounding Weiss Hacil and Eliza


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky releases a powerful barkwave that diverts the wavelengths of the beams raining down around the group.
> 
> It offers a brief reprieve, giving the group time to get to cover.



Vish has zeropoint at 50% and step at  50% percent dodging things as best as he can while remaining near the group.
"Get. To. Underground. Move. Rubble. House. MANHOLE!"
Vish is pointing at his house


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Barrett took his bike into his chest and sat down. "Guess we're in for the long haul here, huh?" Aero was to busy face-palming to listen. Then, the attack started. Aero pulls out a buckler-like object. "Shield Arm!" Barrett, Timker and Aero were protected by a barrier and followed the other for now.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

Hacil summoned his four Memnites to cover him from the attack, and then dismissed the Lantern Kami. The Mana bond began to recharge.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

The light fades and the bombardment ends

As the,party takes in their surroundings, they find the structures undamaged and unchanged, only that the entire area is now a verdant green.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The light fades and the bombardment ends
> 
> As the,party takes in their surroundings, they find the structures undamaged and unchanged, only that the entire area is now a verdant green.


Rubear 50% zeropoint 50%
"Crap dis not good."
Vish starts spraying large amounts of paint on the ground around the party making sure not to touch them with the paint. He doesn't go near the dog or the impressive woman.
"Paint toxic, have no nutrients for plants. May as well be salt."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Crap dis not good."
> Vish starts spraying large amounts of paint on the ground around the party making sure not to touch them with the paint. He doesn't go near the dog or the impressive woman.
> "Paint toxic, have no nutrients for plants. May as well be salt."



The plants react, beginning to swell and bulge


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

"The environment is clearly the enemy. What say we high tail it out of here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The plants react, beginning to swell and bulge


Rubear 50% zeropoint 50%
"Crap I was hoping dat it wouldn't activate. I'd back away a chain reaction is gonna probably occur."



Sabl?s said:


> "The environment is clearly the enemy. What say we high tail it out of here?"



"Take to de air or go underground."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "The environment is clearly the enemy. What say we high tail it out of here?"



"Agreed. One moment." Hacil felt for the innate flow of energies that the area possessed. He seized at the energy flow of the vegetation filled area, and formed a green mana bond.
That done, Hacil called forth four Ornithopters. "All aboard." he said, and hopped on one of them.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky is saddened by the loss of his dreary village.

He decides to mark the new area nonetheless, spreading his urine far and wide, but avoiding the people present.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

The ground beneath the party's feet erupts, over a dozen green tentacles burst out, reaching swiftly for the party

Rose Whips (C5)


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky is saddened by the loss of his dreary village.
> 
> He decides to mark the new area nonetheless, spreading his urine far and wide, but avoiding the people present.



Rather than die from.the salt content, the vegetation becomes agitated instead, prompting the release of another dozen Rose Whips


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky ups his sphere and zero point to around 30% each, using RED RAIN OF PAIN to great effect, severing several rose whips around the group of BS soldiers.



> Rather than die from.the salt content, the vegetation becomes agitated instead, prompting the release of another dozen Rose Whips



Sparky is unconcerned.

The area is already his.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky ups his sphere and zero point to around 30% each, using RED RAIN OF PAIN to great effect, severing several rose whips around the group of BS soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recognizing the threat, dozens more whips erupt from the ground, angling towards Sparky, like heads sprouting from the severed neck of a hydra


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The ground beneath the party's feet erupts, over a dozen green tentacles burst out, reaching swiftly for the party
> 
> Rose Whips (C5)


Vish dashs backwards away next to the powerful lady of the group he didn't paint near.
"I need a blade to fight these..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

"Huh. Looks like this place has a bit of a weed infestation." Barrett's body starts gaining a slight aura. "Let's rectify that." Barrett jumps in between Sparky and the incoming hydra, cocks back his fist, which was burning red, and struck the ground in front of him. "Burning Breaker!" Barrett's fist sent out a roaring flame in the direction of the rose hydra. His right arm then turns into a beam blade as he swipes anything coming close to him, keeping up Sphere and Step.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

Rubear and Sphere were shared 50-50 

_Time to try this out_

Weiss hops onto the flying contraption and call upon his second emblem.

The second transforms into a Vulcan Gattling Gun dubbed the _Relentless _with what appeared to have a fist-sized compartment in it's rear. Weiss throws away his pistols and slides his left arm into the Vulcan's compartment, holding the behemoth as it weighed no more than a new born baby.



True to its namesake, a barrage of shinsoo empowered lasers quite literally rain down on the vegetative hydra and striking at their bases.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Huh. Looks like this place has a bit of a weed infestation." Barrett's body starts gaining a slight aura. "Let's rectify that." Barrett jumps in between Sparky and the incoming hydra, cocks back his fist, which was burning red, and struck the ground in front of him. "Burning Breaker!" Barrett's fist sent out a roaring flame in the direction of the rose hydra. His right arm then turns into a beam blade as he swipes anything coming close to him, keeping up Sphere and Step.


 The manacles,on Barretts wrists glow during the course of the attack, then fade back to normal as it subsides



Sabl?s said:


> Rubear and Sphere were shared 50-50
> 
> _Time to try this out_
> 
> ...



The blasts do little more than tear into some of the stalks, which swiftly turn to prioritize the pair, 6 apiece


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

Seth sees the vegetation and fuses himself with Coindu instead of Remol. Pianto and Remol are desummoned and in their stead he summoned the spirit of sand (Siard) and spirit of fire (hothead).

Seth creates a poisonous armor + 2 poisonous swords (The poison that was created is a phytotoxin). With that said and done he begins to begins to shoot a very potent form of that poison at the plants. The Siard begins to turn the ground into sand and dehydrate the plants. Hothead creates wings of fire, and begins flying around attempting to incinerate the plants. The fire is well controlled enough to not cause collateral damage or harm to his allies.

Sphere, Rubear, and Step At 30%. ZP at 10%


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

Hacil takes off, still keeping an eye out for the others in case they needed a rescue. He sent one of the Ornithopters to go scout the surrounding area.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth sees the vegetation and fuses himself with Coindu instead of Remol. Pianto and Remol are desummoned and in their stead he summoned the spirit of sand (Siard) and the spirit of light (yellow monkey).
> 
> Seth creates a poisonous armor + 2 poisonous swords (The poison that was created is a phytotoxin). With that said and done he begins to begins to shoot a very potent form of that poison at the plants. The Siard begins to turn the ground into sand and dehydrate the plants. Yellow Monkey takes a position in the air and begins to launch a volley of light attacks at the plants.
> 
> Sphere, Rubear, and Step At 30%. ZP at 10%



The poison and the sand do little other than cause the vegetation and whips to multiply and attack with greater fervor.

The whips stretch into the sky after him, their stalks undeterred and unaffected by the distance


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil takes off, still keeping an eye out for the others in case they needed a rescue. He sent one of the Ornithopters to go scout the surrounding area.


The Ornithopter sees a vast, verdant city as far as the eye can see

Nearby are a group of figures running at full speeds with purpose.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky watches out over the numerous stalks sprouting up, realizing all isn't as it seems.

He leaps high into the air, donning his black armored form, and releases a large-aoe shinsoo bark at the ground below.

He avoided Eliza and her group, it was up to the others to avoid it themselves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

"Stop it, you are making it worse by fighting! We need a barrier to surround and protect everybody den get to the root of the problem. It's growing like a fucken weed, so we gotta take it out by da root core like a weed right?!" 
The voice is spoken clearly while yelling Vish is still next to the lady


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The poison and the sand do little other than cause the vegetation and whips to multiply and attack with greater fervor.
> 
> The whips stretch into the sky after him, their stalks undeterred and unaffected by the distance



Seth ceases these pointless actions. He notices that the plant just gets worse and worse the more it got attacked. He attempts to take a defensive position and analyze instead. He and his spirits rendezvous around Eliza and her group. A sand and poison barrier is made and Seth begins to analyze. He also try and looks for the woman that made it.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky watches out over the numerous stalks sprouting up, realizing all isn't as it seems.
> 
> He leaps high into the air, donning his black armored form, and releases a large-aoe shinsoo bark at the ground below.
> 
> He avoided Eliza and her group, it was up to the others to avoid it themselves.



The wave impacts against the tentacles, flattening them against the ground en masse. But thats all it does.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Stop it, you are making it worse by fighting! We need a barrier to surround and protect everybody den get to the root of the problem. It's growing like a fucken weed, so we gotta take it out by da root core like a weed right?!"
> The voice is spoken clearly while yelling Vish is still next to the lady



"Sounds like a plan. Youre proving useful already." Eliza responds, nodding.

She unsheathes her rapier and sinks it deeply into the earth as if it were nothing but clay.

"Holy shit." Her eyes widen in shock. "We need to leave. Now!"



JoJo said:


> Seth ceases these pointless actions. He notices that the plant just gets worse and worse the more it got attacked. He attempts to take a defensive position and analyze instead. He and his spirits rendezvous around Eliza and her group. A sand and poison barrier is made and Seth begins to analyze. He also try and looks for the woman that made it.



The barrier attracts the attention of the Rose Whips, now swarming the group en masse.

Eliza cuffs Seth in the back of the head, flattening him. "We're moving out!" The other mercs follow suit, filling the vegetation-choked street with absurdly heavy gunfire. The whips in the immediate area are chewed apart in the crossfire.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2014)

"Uh, Aero, you wanna help out?" Aero sighs and puts away the Shield Arm. She then swipes her hand at the ground under them; it gets shredded, but not by much. Barrett switches his flaming punch for something else. "Most plants are 70 percent water." His arm turns frozen to the touch. "Now, what would happen if that water were to freeze? Aero, cover me!" 

Aiming at the crater Aero created, Barrett switched the frozen arm into his trusty Buster Gun and fired a charged shot. The shot exploded, freezing everything in it's immediate vicinity. He also fires several more shots around the group to impede it's movements, Aero shielding the others whilst keeping an eye on Barrett.



TehChron said:


> The barrier attracts the attention of the Rose Whips, now swarming the group en masse.
> 
> Eliza cuffs Seth in the back of the head, flattening him. "We're moving out!" The other mercs follow suit, filling the vegetation-choked street with absurdly heavy gunfire. The whips in the immediate area are chewed apart in the crossfire.



Aero creates a shield around Barrett and teleports him towards Eliza and the others. She does the same for Sparky.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Uh, Aero, you wanna help out?" Aero sighs and puts away the Shield Arm. She then swipes her hand at a few of the ground under them; they get shredded. Barrett switches his flaming punch for something else. "Most plants are 70 percent water." His arm turns frozen to the touch. "Now, what would happen if that water were to freeze? Aero, cover me!"
> 
> Aiming at the hole Sparky created, Barrett switched the frozen arm into his trusty Buster Gun and fired a charged shot. The shot exploded, freezing everything in it's immediate vicinity. He also fires several more shots around the group to impede it's movements, Aero shielding the others whilst keeping an eye on Barrett.


The frost buys a temporary reprieve, but the roots remain.unaffected

The group can feel the ice churn beneath their feet


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky shrugs and follows Eliza, going back to normal robo form.

He uses his chainsword to help the soldiers form a path.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

"I need information on our position 30 seconds ago!" The woman shouts, taking advantage of the breather


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Ornithopter sees a vast, verdant city as far as the eye can see
> 
> Nearby are a group of figures running at full speeds with purpose.



The Ornithoper cautiously flies closer to get a closer look. In the back of his mind, Hacil sees what it sees.

In the men time, Hacil decides to try and calm down the ferocious plants rather than attack them. Using his newly acquired green mana, Hacil summons an Elvish Mystic.



At the heart of the Mystic, lay a source of green mana, that Hacil was able to tap like a normal mana bond.  Using it, Hacil summoned another Elvish Mystic, and repeated the process until four Elves were crouched on the Ornithopter. The four leapt off, and Hacil used the mana from the last one to summon four Llanowar Elves, and the mana from the last of those to summon four Fyndhorn Elves. 



The twelve druids set about trying to calm and communicate with the raging vines. Hacil used the mana from the last of the Fyndhorn Elves to replace his personal mana bond that was sustaining the first of the Elvish Mystics. His mana bond quickly recharged, and Hacil stayed ready to react, his Sphere at 33%, Zero Point and Rubear at the same.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

_Wonder what got her so spooked._

Weiss rendevouzs with Eliza'a stampede while still on the Ornithopter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Sounds like a plan. Youre proving useful already." Eliza responds, nodding.
> 
> She unsheathes her rapier and sinks it deeply into the earth as if it were nothing but clay.
> 
> "Holy shit." Her eyes widen in shock. "We need to leave. Now!"



Vish follows behind as fast as he can go next to the lady with his skates using his speed and skill as best as he can to avoid any attacks
70% step 30% zeropoint


TehChron said:


> The barrier attracts the attention of the Rose Whips, now swarming the group en masse.
> 
> Eliza cuffs Seth in the back of the head, flattening him. "We're moving out!" The other mercs follow suit, filling the vegetation-choked street with absurdly heavy gunfire. The whips in the immediate area are chewed apart in the crossfire.


"You're shitting me. Does dat shit go all the way to da the underground or something, dat's like multitudes of miles deep."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I need information on our position 30 seconds ago!" The woman shouts, taking advantage of the breather



Hacil floats close enough to be heard, and yells down, "I'm seeing another party somewhere nearby! I'm trying to confirm who or what they are!" The three Ornithopters fly lower, ready to pick up new or additional passengers.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish follows behind as fast as he can go next to the lady with his skates using his speed and skill as best as he can to avoid any attacks
> 70% step 30% zeropoint
> 
> "You're shitting me. Does dat shit go all the way to da the underground or something, dat's like multitudes of miles deep."


 She stares at him

"Worse. The entire layers been infected with it."



Ichypa said:


> Hacil floats close enough to be heard, and yells down, "I'm seeing another party somewhere nearby! I'm trying to confirm who or what they are!" The three Ornithopters fly lower, ready to pick up new or additional passengers.



"Then lets get moving!" The mercs hop onto one together, as the elven mystics work calms the greenery down enough to keep the whips from pursuing


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Eliza cuffs Seth in the back of the head, flattening him. "We're moving out!" The other mercs follow suit, filling the vegetation-choked street with absurdly heavy gunfire. The whips in the immediate area are chewed apart in the crossfire.



He follows while creating a sand barrier and poison barrier around them.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> He follows while creating a sand barrier and poison barrier around them.



The agitation further incites the vegetation

The druids begin gushing blood from.their eyes and,ears


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She stares at him
> 
> "Worse. The entire layers been infected with it."
> 
> ...



Weiss's Ornithopter falls back and wriggles a bit, scooping Seth and Vish aboard, While Hacil dives down and hauls Sparky aboard. The three flying machines ascend high up, beyond the vine's reach, and began heading in the direction of the fourth Ornithopter, and the mystery party.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The agitation further incites the vegetation
> 
> The druids begin gushing blood from.their eyes and,ears



The druids howl in pain, but remain steadfast, doing all in their power to keep the vines in check before their fell.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The agitation further incites the vegetation
> 
> The druids begin gushing blood from.their eyes and,ears



He stops with his barriers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She stares at him
> 
> "Worse. The entire layers been infected with it."


A look of horror goes through his face at the revelation
"We're practically in a living hostile plant! Is dis more like a venus fly trap then a rose garden? I can't tink of any way to get away other din teleportation. But how would sometin like that even infect several layers! Dats like A rank monster shit. Unless we got shrunk down or somtin, I can't think of anything. Lifts infected, doors infected probably an still closed, uh what else."
Vish is just shaking his head.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

The Ornithopters scoop up the party and take them towards the hurrying group, now reduced to two cloaked figures wreathed in shadows.

One trots along hurriedly, gripping a cane of extraordinary make, and the other follows behind him, clearly a bodyguard.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Ornithopters scoop up the party and take them towards the hurrying group, now reduced to two cloaked figures wreathed in shadows.
> 
> One trots along hurriedly, gripping a cane of extraordinary make, and the other follows behind him, clearly a bodyguard.



"Do you know who those are?" Seth asks to everyone openly.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Do you know who those are?"



Eliza shakes her head in negation.

"Doesnt look like they're being attacked, though! Lets check it out!"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Eliza shakes her head in negation.
> 
> "Doesnt look like they're being attacked, though! Lets check it out!"



Seth uses his ability to perceive the evil/dangerousness of someone on the incoming group.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Eliza shakes her head in negation.
> 
> "Doesnt look like they're being attacked, though! Lets check it out!"



The group of Ornithopters flies cautiously towards the strangers.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth uses his ability to perceive the evil/dangerousness of someone on the incoming group.



Seth detects nothing. The pairs presence is,so nonexistent that he finds himself doubting his own eyes.



Ichypa said:


> The group of Ornithopters flies cautiously towards the strangers.



The group begins to descend


----------



## JoJo (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Seth detects nothing. The pairs presence is,so nonexistent that he finds himself doubting his own eyes.


_The Fuck?_


> The group begins to descend


Seth is weary of the strangers.


----------



## manidk (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparky barks in greeting.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

The pair stop, staring at the approaching flying machines. The one with the cane begins waving them over.

As the Ornithopters land, Eliza approaches the pair.

"Who the hell are you?"

The cloaked figure approaches the woman, before planting his cane into the ground and bowing. 

"Greetings, madame," he opens with a deep baritone, "My name is, ah, Norman Matchwick, at your service."

Eliza,snorts, "Whos the other guy?"

"My accomplished friend is little,more than my trustworthy bodyguard. It is due to his...more unique abilities that we two have remained unmolested thus far."

The mercenary looks over the man.before shrugging, "My apologies, but though he is my bodyguard, he is also my friend. I try not to speak for him."

Eliza turned back to the man, "So whatre you doing here?"

"Well, that is a long story. I am a man of some influence, and I had recently invested heavily in this city as I worked to expand my holdings into this layer. Cue the attacks and here we are."

Eliza snorted, folding her arms beneath her chest, "Oh yeah? Where you headed?"

"Why, the base of course. I have it on good authority that it is the safest place to be right now...Well outside the cockpit of a mecha, I suppose."

"Were headed that way ourselves."

"Hmm. It would be swifter if we were to join you in flight rather than on foot, if you could spare the room."

Eliza turns a raised eyebrow to the man, "And why should I?"

The man, Norman, shrugs, "My friend and I are fully capable of making it on our own feet," The man withdraws a beefy pistol from the depths of his cloak, "He and I would more than carry our weight. And in a warzone, one can find safety in numbers, wouldnt you say?"

The mercenary shrugs indifferently, "Im not sold."

"Once we make it to base, I shall recompense you and your men quite handsomely."

"Deal."

The two shake hands, before Eliza turns towards tbe bodyguard

"So. Whats your name, bud?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The pair stop, staring at the approaching flying machines. The one with the cane begins waving them over.
> 
> As the Ornithopters land, Eliza approaches the pair.
> 
> ...



Maat turns to the woman in a polite way showing no sign of a  agressive manner "My name is Maat,please to meet you." He bows in a polite way,he speaks once more "You're pretty alive for this job aren't you my friend" Maat eyes started to glown a bit as he clothes started to lift "*We have a deal to do here,i'm looking forwad for this*." He grins with a light orb forming in his hands


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

"I have no idea what that is youre doing." Eliza shakes her head, "Get on."

She returns to her Ornithopter with her men


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 23, 2014)

Hacil brings the fourth Ornithopter down to carry the new arrivals


----------



## manidk (Feb 24, 2014)

Sparky takes a brief moment to shit before hopping back on the flying machine.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 24, 2014)

> The mercenary shrugs indifferently, "Im not sold."
> 
> "Once we make it to base, I shall recompense you and your men quite handsomely."
> 
> "Deal."



_At least now we know what makes her tick. _


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 24, 2014)

Maat steps in the  flying machine


----------



## JoJo (Feb 24, 2014)

Norman got on the flying machine.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Barrett and Aero also jump onto the machine.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

With everyone aboard, the four Ornithopters took off, rising high above the ground.
Hacil dismissed any of his elves that were still alive. In a similar manner to how he had summoned them, Hacil summoned four Birds of Paradise, holding the mana of the last one summoned in reserve for spell casting.



He turned to Eliza and asked, "Which way?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> With everyone aboard, the four Ornithopters took off, rising high above the ground.
> Hacil dismissed any of his elves that were still alive. In a similar manner to how he had summoned them, Hacil summoned four Birds of Paradise, holding the mana of the last one summoned in reserve for spell casting.
> 
> 
> ...



"That wa-"

A thundering roar echoes through the air, as dozens of pillars of fire erupt from beneath the verdant landscape.

They arc at the zenith of their rise, then tumble over and abruptly land upon on the ground, crushing several buildings beneath their feet.



X-41A Arkraptors (B1)

"Never mind."

A deep, commanding voice booms through the air:

*"This is Commander Walken of the 31st CHSAF Squadron. I order you to cease fire in order to give my men time to evacuate remaining civilians-"

"I DUNT CARE ABOUT YOUR SHITTY CIVILIANS! THE LITTLE BASTARDS KILLED MAH BOYS! MAH FISTS WONT STOP TILL YOUVE PAID FOR EVERY LAST ONE OF EM!"*

A significantly larger mech appears in a whirlwind

*"IN THE NAME OF THA QUEEN OF SPADES!"*



Gundam Maxter (A4)

A smoother voice cuts in

*"Now, now, Chibodee, calm down. Do not lose yourself, my friend."*

A green whirlwind erupts from the ground, in a flower of rose petals another mech stands up, facing down its opponents.

*"I am afraid that we will have to refuse. You see, we two have a mission to perform. And we shall see it through to it's conclusion. On the honor of the Jack of Diamonds!"*



Gundam Rose (A5)

Walken's voice audibly curses as the attackers reveal their identities.

*"I see. Then it appears I have no choice. Commence Sortie!"*


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

A sound of static erupts from Norman's pocket, he reaches into it, withdrawing a bulky communication device It's clearly military issued


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

"Can ya speed des weird flyn things up or sometin? I don't got no intrest n getting between soem mechs."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 24, 2014)

"My my,we might get some problems if we get in the crossfire from that things,what these things can do?"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 24, 2014)

"Hacil, how fast can these things go?"


TehChron said:


> A sound of static erupts from Norman's pocket, he reaches into it, withdrawing a bulky communication device It's clearly military issued



"Hello, this is Norman here."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Hacil, how fast can these things go?"
> 
> 
> "Hello, this is Norman here."



"Ah...Mr. Matchwick? Yes, we've just spotted you near the engagement zone against the sortie from the Shuffle Alliance. Your presence is requested on base by the standing CO. Please follow these directions in order to secure your safe arrival."

What follows is a long string of numbers, Eliza seems to understand the meaning of them, and calls out to Hacil in order to give him a heading.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Hacil, how fast can these things go?"
> 
> 
> "Hello, this is Norman here."





TehChron said:


> "Ah...Mr. Matchwick? Yes, we've just spotted you near the engagement zone against the sortie from the Shuffle Alliance. Your presence is requested on base by the standing CO. Please follow these directions in order to secure your safe arrival."
> 
> What follows is a long string of numbers, Eliza seems to understand the meaning of them, and calls out to Hacil in order to give him a heading.



"Faster. Let's get going then. Everybody, hang on tight!" Hacil said. Directing the Ornithopters with the heading Eliza had given him, Hacil reached out to the untapped, chromatic mana source within his Bird of Paradise. Drawing upon the power of red mana it gave him, Hacil clung tightly to his Ornithopter, and cast Burst of Speed.



The Ornithopters and Birds of Paradise exploded forward as their passengers clung to their rides for dear life. With the Birds of Paradise ready to catch any that might fall off, the group rocketed off towards its destination.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

A light breeze kicks up around the group as they fly along the heading that Eliza provided

The sound of heavy gunfire impacting ineffectually against metal is heard


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A light breeze kicks up around the group as they fly along the heading that Eliza provided
> 
> The sound of heavy gunfire impacting ineffectually against metal is heard



"Someon's gotta look at da back anf give directins for incomin fire from behind If der is any. De lady would probably be best. But I'll give it a shot."
Vish looks backwards while hanging on.
Zeropoint 100%


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 24, 2014)

Maat change the way light works,he made the light from the sun that was bathing the fly machines a  solid thing enveloping the entire group of flying machines with a solid barrier of light itself to protect from incoming atacks that can come from blind spots.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

The solid light construct encapsulates the party perfectly, keeping pace with them as they head towards their destination

Obscuring their ability to see ahead of them, but they remain well protected


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

Vish stares back and sees a solid barrier made of light obscuring his view
"Duh fuck."
Vish changes things to 50% rubear and 50% zeropoint
"Whose da guh doing that? Barrier's aren't gonna do us good if we fly straight into one of dem. We gonna jsut hope and pray?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 24, 2014)

Sparky releases soundwaves to try and see if echolocation helps any.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

"Maat! Make it permeable in three places for a second! I need to put some eyes on the outside!" Hacil calls. Three of the Birds of Paradise begin flying towards the limits of the barrier.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Maat! Make it permeable in three places for a second! I need to put some eyes on the outside!" Hacil calls. Three of the Birds of Paradise begin flying towards the limits of the barrier.



Maat create three permeable place in the solid light wall for the Birds pass through it,after them got away from the barrier Maat make it all solid again.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky releases soundwaves to try and see if echolocation helps any.


The concept of a solid light barrier gives Sparky an incredibly detailed three dimensional analysis of the interior of the light spheres affected area



Sabl?s said:


> Weiss creates a purple-tinted barrier below the light construct, only this one was see-through.
> 
> "Feel free to take down the blindfolds any time you like, no really, not like we need to _see _or anything." He snarks derisively



His snark goes ignored



lokoxDZz said:


> Maat create three permeable place in the solid light wall for the Birds pass through it,after them got away from the barrier Maat make it all solid again.



The birds escape into the air.

They soon wish they hadnt.


----------



## manidk (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The concept of a solid light barrier gives Sparky an incredibly detailed three dimensional analysis of the interior of the light spheres affected area



Sparky pants and decides to go back to doing dog stuff.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> They soon wish they hadnt.



Seeing through their eyes, Hacil sees why.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Seeing through their eyes, Hacil sees why.



A massive storm of wind buffets the birds around with ease, they remain unable to control their flight as they begin to collide into one another painfully

It is an odd fact that Maat's barrier was the only thing keeping the group safe from the gale rising from the ground.

*"Green Hurricane!"*

A loud roar rumbles through the air as the wind contracts across the massive area, assaulting the layer, and the birds themselves, with the sudden vacuum. As they tumble, Hacil is able to see the attacks shape dominating the horizon



It is the last thing he sees before the birds are destroyed


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A massive storm of wind buffets the birds around with ease, they remain unable to control their flight as they begin to collide into one another painfully
> 
> It is an odd fact that Maat's barrier was the only thing keeping the group safe from the gale rising from the ground.
> 
> ...



"Well, that's... interesting." Hacil turned to look at Eliza. "Hey, do you know if green colored cyclones are common around here?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Well, that's... interesting." Hacil turned to look at Eliza. "Hey, do you know if green colored cyclones are common around here?"



Eliza turns to stare blankly at him

"What?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Eliza turns to stare blankly at him
> 
> "What?"



"That's what's happening outside. Got any idea what it is?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "That's what's happening outside. Got any idea what it is?"



She goes pale, putting two and two together as she gasps

"Those two...That must have been Rose Gundam's Green Hurricane!"

Eliza stares the magic user down, "Get us there faster. The base is probably the only thing left standing at this point!"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She goes pale, putting two and two together as she gasps
> 
> "Those two...That must have been Rose Gundam's Green Hurricane!"
> 
> Eliza stares the magic user down, "Get us there faster. The base is probably the only thing left standing at this point!"



"We need to see before we can do that. I'll get us there, don't worry. I'm accustomed to traveling through dangerous lands." Hacil said. He replaced the Birds of Paradise he'd lost,  then used the remaining mana source to summon a Caller of Gales.




While Hacil currently lacked the mana to fuel her true power, to grant another flight, her innate magics should be enough to protect the Birds from the hurricane well enough to grant them the time Hacil needed to get a heading and mark their position. The three new birds picked up the Caller and flew towards the barrier. 
"Maat, open her up again!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 24, 2014)

Maat made three opening into the barrier once again to let the birds come in and qucikly made into solid again.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "We need to see before we can do that. I'll get us there, don't worry. I'm accustomed to traveling through dangerous lands." Hacil said. He replaced the Birds of Paradise he'd lost,  then used the remaining mana source to summon a Caller of Gales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lokoxDZz said:


> Maat made three opening into the barrier once again to let the birds come in and qucikly made into solid again.



The outside world is a flat, featureless plain

The only things visible,are a towering opaque,dome in the,distance, and the two Gundams


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The outside world is a flat, featureless plain
> 
> The only things visible,are a towering opaque,dome in the,distance, and the two Gundams



"I'm seeing our friends the giant robots and a giant dome in the distance." Hacil told Eliza. "Is that were we're headed?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

"Unless theres anything else,standing after that,attack, weve only got seconds before being drawn into the crossfire.

"And Maxter is a monster,we want nothing to do with."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Unless theres anything else,standing after that,attack, weve only got seconds before being drawn into the crossfire.
> 
> "And Maxter is a monster,we want nothing to do with."



"Is Maxter with us or against us?" Seth asked.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 24, 2014)

Maat listening to the words make everyone inside the barrier sees what happening outside,with the barrier still solid, but the oposite for everyone that looked in the way of the barrier,making them invisible by normal means.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Eliza decided,to ignore Seth, it was the,only way to avoid having to kill him for being such an idiot


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Unless theres anything else,standing after that,attack, weve only got seconds before being drawn into the crossfire.
> 
> "And Maxter is a monster,we want nothing to do with."



"I'm assuming Maxter is the dome." Hacil said. He directed the Birds and the Caller to start looking for anything left standing. "Maat, can you make us invisible some how? I don't really like the sound of 'crossfire.'" He had the Ornithopters veer away from the fight.




lokoxDZz said:


> Maat listening to the words make everyone inside the barrier sees what happening outside,with the barrier still solid, but the oposite for everyone that looked in the way of the barrier,making them invisible by normal means.



"Good man."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

"A monster dat we want nothin to do with yeaa, sure he's for us. Why do you leave n go say hi to em. We'll even drop ya off. Perhaps you'll hava  picnic withm."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A monster dat we want nothin to do with yeaa, sure he's for us. Why do you leave n go say hi to em. We'll even drop ya off. Perhaps you'll hava  picnic withm."



The mercenaries, annoyed with the person, simply level their rifles and begin shooting at him. Their rate of fire,was impressive, and the stream of bullets threatened to chew up the artifact he rode,upon.

Eliza,sighs, palming her face.

"Have none,of you heard of the,Shuffle Alliance?"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The mercenaries, annoyed with the person, simply level their rifles and begin shooting at him. Their rate of fire,was impressive, and the stream of bullets threatened to chew up the artifact he rode,upon.
> 
> Eliza,sighs, palming her face.
> 
> "Have none,of you heard of the,Shuffle Alliance?"



"Can't say for them, but I haven't."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The mercenaries, annoyed with the person, simply level their rifles and begin shooting at him. Their rate of fire,was impressive, and the stream of bullets threatened to chew up the artifact he rode,upon.
> 
> Eliza,sighs, palming her face.
> 
> "Have none,of you heard of the,Shuffle Alliance?"


The bullets reflect off the barrier that is still there, also he's invisible so their shooting sucks balls.((get your shit straight teh))
"Neva hear dof Sarcasm, besides. I'm not de only one on dis thing."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The mercenaries, annoyed with the person, simply level their rifles and begin shooting at him. Their rate of fire,was impressive, and the stream of bullets threatened to chew up the artifact he rode,upon.
> 
> Eliza,sighs, palming her face.
> 
> "Have none,of you heard of the,Shuffle Alliance?"



Barrett was busy reading one of Max's "hidden" nude magazines to pay much attention, although he did hear the question. Without looking away from the magazine, he said, "Heard of them. Don't remember much outside of their mechs, though."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The mercenaries, annoyed with the person, simply level their rifles and begin shooting at him. Their rate of fire,was impressive, and the stream of bullets threatened to chew up the artifact he rode,upon.
> 
> Eliza,sighs, palming her face.
> 
> "Have none,of you heard of the,Shuffle Alliance?"



"Hey! Watch it!" Hacil snapped over his shoulder at the mercenaries, his mask unable to convey his irritation. "Do _not_ make me turn these flying machines around!"

Responding to Eliza, he said "No, I haven't, but from what those people were babbling about earlier about card suits, I assume they're related?"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The bullets reflect off the barrier that is still there, also he's invisible so their shooting sucks balls.((get your shit straight teh))
> "Neva hear dof Sarcasm, besides. I'm not de only one on dis thing."


Their collective presence within Maats,barrier was the,only reason for their survival

As such, there,was nothing to shield Vishner from the shots

His right arm and left leg are blown off from the joint in a bloody mist, spray painting the,rest of his,body crimson

"Eh," Eliza,shrugs, "Hell get better."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Their collective presence within Maats,barrier was the,only reason for their survival
> 
> As such, there,was nothing to shield Vishner from the shots
> 
> ...



"I mean it! Behave, you three!" Hacil called.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hey! Watch it!" Hacil snapped over his shoulder at the mercenaries, his mask unable to convey his irritation. "Do _not_ make me turn these flying machines around!"
> 
> Responding to Eliza, he said "No, I haven't, but from what those people were babbling about earlier about card suits, I assume they're related?"


"The shuffle alliance consists of five of the most powerful gundam pilots in the Hive. Theyre lead by the King of Hearts, whos an S-class in his,own right.

"Apparently they've got a rivalry going on with the Rider Clan, but whats most important for us? Theyre a group that values strength over bloodlines. And theyre among the staunchest, most powerful supporters of the,Emperor in the Hive.

"Even if we make,it to the base, were still probably fucked."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Aero shields Vish by sending the bullets outside the barrier. "Excuse me, but I doubt grievous injury is very smart here, especially since we need all the help we can get here. You'll have plenty of time to mutilate him later." 

Aero then decides to help. She created a second dome around the group and warped it so that it could pass through her second phase. Secondly, she and several portals in a line as far as she could manage. "I should be able to make and teleport us through these portals one by one 'til we get to that tower of your's...or at least part-way there. Just give me the word."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Aero shields Vish by sending the bullets outside the barrier. "Excuse me, but I doubt grievous injury is very smart here, especially since we need all the help we can get here. You'll have plenty of time to mutilate him later."
> 
> Aero then decides to help. She created a second dome around the group and warped it so that it could pass through her second phase. Secondly, she and several portals in a line as far as she could manage. "I should be able to make and teleport us through these portals one by one 'til we get to that tower of your's...or at least part-way there. Just give me the word."


Aeros repositioning of the bullets had been too late. 

The damage,was done.

As the portals,were arranged, the wind,begins picking up again.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 24, 2014)

In the spirit world, the same group of spirits that bet on seth would die with his meeting by Eliza are seen again. "Hmm, 50 bucks and a round of drinks that Seth survives this encounter". "Hehehe, are you really in a position to make a bet like that when you already lost the first one? Regardless, Deal."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Their collective presence within Maats,barrier was the,only reason for their survival
> 
> As such, there,was nothing to shield Vishner from the shots
> 
> ...



Vish concentrates on the blown off area's with shinso and forces it to clot and close with muscle. He's silent from then on. Probably considering pulling a few pins while these guys sleep now.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Aeros repositioning of the bullets had been too late.
> 
> The damage,was done.
> 
> As the portals,were arranged, the wind,begins picking up again.



"Orders, ma'am?" Hacil asked Eliza, giving her a jaunty salute and glancing at the portals.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish concentrates on the blown off area's with shinso and forces it to clot and close with muscle. He's silent from then on. Probably considering pulling a few pins while these guys sleep now.



"Would you like some temporary prosthetics?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Would you like some temporary prosthetics?"



"Sure."
Vish takes off the skate that was on his blown off leg with one arm


----------



## JoJo (Feb 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sure."
> Vish takes off the skate that was on his blown off leg



Seth has siard take a look at his leg. "Can you give him some temporary replacements?" 

"Yes, yes I can."

Siard takes a look at his leg and arm. The closing of the muscle made it difficult to place the replacement on as accurately. So Siard formed a sand spike in his hands and said "This might hurt a bit". He jabs the spikes, reopening the wounds. Don't clot the wound yet. Then he dries up a lot of the blood. from there he places a sand leg and arm. The sand leg/arm are a bit difficult to control. Since it must be controlled and regulated through shinsoo use and a lot of focus was required. 

"Hows that?" Seth asked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth has siard take a look at his leg. "Can you give him some temporary replacements?"
> 
> "Yes, yes I can."
> 
> ...


"Sand..."
Vish just shakes his head then puts the skate on the sand foot.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sand..."
> Vish just shakes his head then puts the skate on the sand foot.



"You know, if someone is gonna do something for you, at least be a little more appreciative."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 25, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "You know, if someone is gonna do something for you, at least be a little more appreciative."



"Say thank you or I'm not going to fix your leg properly once we're safe." Hacil called back to Vish. With no other ideas of how to proceed, Hacil advanced the party through the portal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2014)

"Thank you."


----------



## JoJo (Feb 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you."



"That's better. You're welcome."


----------



## TehChron (Feb 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Orders, ma'am?" Hacil asked Eliza, giving her a jaunty salute and glancing at the portals.


"Can we see the portals?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Can we see the portals?"



Hacil wasn't sure what she meant by this, but he brought Eliza and the merc's thopter up closer, so she could get a better view of the portal.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil wasn't sure what she meant by this, but he brought Eliza and the merc's thopter up closer, so she could get a better view of the portal.


"Then _obviously were not the only ones who can see it._"

Eliza sighs, shaking her head, "Just fly us there normally. It looks like a stalemate for now."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Then _obviously were not the only ones who can see it._"
> 
> Eliza sighs, shaking her head, "Just fly us there normally. It looks like a stalemate for now."



"Ah." Hacil said, feeling sort of dumb. "Right." He flew the group normally toward their destination.


----------



## manidk (Feb 25, 2014)

Sparky just pants.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 25, 2014)

The party arrives at the fortress, but not without feeling immense tension from the current stalemate

A hole opens up in the opaque barrier, allowing them to pass through and into a dock situated into the far side of the complex.

A loud voice booms out from a set of speakers 

*"Drop the barrier and state your business."*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 25, 2014)

Maat instantly  make the barrier disappear,and speaks to the group "So,who gonna speak for us all?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat instantly  make the barrier disappear,and speaks to the group "So,who gonna speak for us all?"


Vish looks at Eliza then Maat.
He thought it was rather obvious who is going to be do the speaking.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 25, 2014)

The sound of far off thunder rumbles in the background


----------



## manidk (Feb 25, 2014)

A bed appears, and Sparky proceeds to hide under it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 25, 2014)

Maat opens his eyes closely for a incoming storm "What in the heavens?"


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The sound of far off thunder rumbles in the background



_I'm 99% certain that the addition of thunder and lightning to a massive windstorm can only mean bad things._ Hacil thought. Stepping forward, he called out to the speakers from inside the base. "Hey! Our business is coming along with this good lady, Eliza, and her associates. We also picked up a guy named Norman and his bodyguard. From what I'm hearing, they're friends of yours, and the rest of us are here to join the cause. Now, please let us in!"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The sound of far off thunder rumbles in the background



_What the hell?_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 25, 2014)

Hacil feels a deep thrumming in the pit of his soul. A stirring of something familiar


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hacil feels a deep thrumming in the pit of his soul. A stirring of something familiar



_Great,_ Hacil, a Planeswalker who had transversed vast swaths of the Multiverse, thought. _This feeling could indicate literally anything._ Hacil readied himself to face friend or foe, his Sphere, Zero Point, and Rubear at 33%.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 27, 2014)

Eliza blinks out of her panicked stupor

"We've brought Mr. Matchwick with us. We're here to guarantee his safety."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2014)

As Sergeant Eliza Swando began rattling off her identification codes that had been burned into her memory Hacil looked around. He was deeply unsettled by the approaching thunder. As he gazed expectedly into the distance he could feel the hair all over his body raise like swords, from the murmers around him he could tell he wasn't the only one.

Barrett checks a screen on his forearm "I am operating at 115% max capacity, and rising... 125... 155...206... What the hell is going on?"

In the distance a beam of light peirces the sky



A being of unimaginable energy emerges. Its arrival is heralded by a choir of a million trumps and angelic voices interwoven perfectly with the wails of incomprehensible suffering and the sub-bass rumble of a natural disaster

Baleful Iod, Grand Marquis of the Eternal night and Scar of The Black Rites
S6



[Youtube]lEhlAA85_tY[/youtube]

Iod was 20km tall and walked on air as if it were solid land. It walked with a grace that defied movement, so smooth he didn't seem to move at all, simply BE.

"Good Lord a sponsor!" Eliza dropped to her knees. In terror? Reverence? A healthy measure of both. Iod paid no attention, its infinite senses attuned with more dimensions and time scales than there are atoms in the human body. Even a second of attention was more valuable than all the gold on layers 80-120. Iod covered  immense amounts of distance with every step, the encounter lasted only 3 seconds at best  as he stepped from horizon to horizon and disappeared. Onwards to important things.

In Iod's wake there was silence and stillness, a pternatural stillness. Even the gatekeepers Eliza was engaging with were utterly silent. The weight of what just occurred was lost on no one. Almost a full minute after Iod had passed Eliza remembered what she was doing "Open the fuck up!" The gatekeepers were still stunned and didn't note the breach in etiquette. Low indeed they opened the fuck up.

As Eliza and crew didn't have to look far to see where they were supposed to go. Though it was a massive fortress there was a steady stream of solders all heading the same direction. The stream ended in a massive auditorium. So tall was the ceiling that clouds were preventing you from seeing it. There were a multitude of armed individuals, and miraculously orderly seating for them all. The auditorium was C shaped  and you were near the crect of the C but still the walls were too far to see with the naked eye. In the Crux of the C was a raised podium, a massive screen and speakers flanking it. Several seats were located on the platform, slightly behind and to the side of the podium. They were filled by some impressively dressed individuals.


----------



## manidk (Feb 27, 2014)

Sparky sits attentively, panting.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hacil took the chance to tap into the mana flows of the base, whose orderly nature provided the substance to produce white mana, replacing the bond he'd lost when the city had been transformed. Hacil sighed, pleased. It felt good to have more than one measly bond again.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 27, 2014)

Maat just tryed to study the existence of what happened there,but such thing were impossible for him because he was to weak,he just felt the that he needed to work too see something of that level once more.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2014)

Among the seated were Lord Genus and Helen on the other side were their children, among others, Viper, Blagardt, Ceasar, Alexander, and the eldest. The 'Lost' son Sangor Genus


Strangely even Alexander failed to meet his stern gaze, his usual cockiness eroded under the gleam of Sangor's radiating confidence.

The auditorium went silent  as another form joined the others and strode to the podium.

Xim The Black Scorpion

[YOUTUBE]KiPDZWionYs[/YOUTUBE]

"Greeting brothers. This is my first time meeting a lot of you. It will also likely be my last, for that is the nature of war. It is fortunate then that the cause is one worth dying for. Instead of dying of sickness or of an accident pointlessly In have given your life a purpose. You have a purpose. WE have a purpose. Today we make history, history that will be told in the screams of imperials, written in the blood of the fools who oppose us. Consider this a formal declaration of war."

A diagram appeared on the screen behind him. It has red lights on several dozen locations on each layer of the hive. Each light had the name of a military installation or imperial service station.

Xim snaps his fingers and 1,500 of the lights go out

"I just detonated 1,500 12 Teraton explosive devices. This is our alpha strike. The war begins now. Stay strong brothers. Victory is in our nature."

With That several portals opened ,each baring a name above them

"Death wardens, Omega mauraders, The Garotte... Etc"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2014)

As solders began filing through the portals actuarys began to sweep through the crowd, registering those who weren't already and providing them with basic identification codes


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 27, 2014)

Stepping up to one of the actuary's HAcil introduced himself. "The name's Hacil. Age 2,046. What do the names over the different doors mean?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Stepping up to one of the actuary's HAcil introduced himself. "The name's Hacil. Age 2,046. What do the names over the different doors mean?"



The acturary hands Hacil a small pamphlet detailing everything


----------



## manidk (Feb 27, 2014)

Sparky, familiar with the various units through overhearing many conversations back at the manor, jumps through the "Garotte" door without hesitation.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 27, 2014)

Maat step up into the garrote looking all the people in rush around him "Name: Maat, Age : 19" as he enter in the portal.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 27, 2014)

Barrett, already pocketing his allies, walks into the Omega Marauders.

Unsurprisingly, he was drawn to the promise of blowing shit up.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 27, 2014)

Weiss tails Barrett through the Omega Marauder door.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 27, 2014)

"Norman" pauses as the rest of the group files off. He turns to his escort.

"Ms. Eliza, I owe you my life. You were promised a handsome payment, were you not?"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 27, 2014)

Seth, not knowing what each door led to, decided to get a pamphlet like Hacil.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The acturary hands Hacil a small pamphlet detailing everything



Thanking the actuary, Hacil reads through the pamplet. Deciding on a unit, he steps through the door labeled Gestalt.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Norman" pauses as the rest of the group files off. He turns to his escort.
> 
> "Ms. Eliza, I owe you my life. You were promised a handsome payment, were you not?"



Eliza puts her sword on her shoulder "Indeed I was"


----------



## JoJo (Feb 27, 2014)

Seth receives a pamphlet detailing the units and the like. Having decided on a unit that suited him best, he went through. Seth entered the gate labeled "Death Wardens".


----------



## TehChron (Feb 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Eliza puts her sword on her shoulder "Indeed I was"



"Our circumstances were most urgent," The older man sighs apologetically, "And so I was forced to...skip...the finer points of negotiating our contract. My assets are tied up in a number of enterprises at the moment, and so I can not give you your fair due until I correct this oversight of mine."

His grip tightens over his cane in apparent anguish, "...Ah...this is embarassing, but much like I did when I acquired good Maat's services," as he speaks, his voice becomes smoother, deeper, more compelling, "Theres a certain...custom required to get all the legalities in order so that you can receive your payment."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Our circumstances were most urgent," The older man sighs apologetically, "And so I was forced to...skip...the finer points of negotiating our contract. My assets are tied up in a number of enterprises at the moment, and so I can not give you your fair due until I correct this oversight of mine."
> 
> His grip tightens over his cane in apparent anguish, "...Ah...this is embarassing, but much like I did when I acquired good Maat's services," as he speaks, his voice becomes smoother, deeper, more compelling, "Theres a certain...custom required to get all the legalities in order so that you can receive your payment."



Eliza puts her sabre to the old man's throat "Lying by omission is still lying. I should remove your tongue." Eliza throws her head back and laughs. "Lucky for you I am slated to receive a hefty reward."


----------



## manidk (Feb 27, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky, familiar with the various units through overhearing many conversations back at the manor, jumps through the "Garotte" door without hesitation.



... Or, at least he would've, had he not noticed his master looking at him.

Sparky bounds over to Viper in his regular dog form, happily yipping.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Eliza puts her sabre to the old man's throat "Lying by omission is still lying. I should remove your tongue." Eliza throws her head back and laughs. "Lucky for you I am slated to receive a hefty reward."



The older man sighs, unflinching even in the face of the blade pressed to his neck.

"It's my own fault. Naturally, as I value my life more than my money, I shall give you free rein to have whatever you want. It is nothing I can not replace."

He withdraws a camera, setting it to their on the floor, and has it begin recording.

"It's a simple ritual...And it's deeply embarrassing for me to force this upon one so young and beautiful as yourself, but basically, you must kiss me on the lips. " He withdraws a small tablet computer from his cloak, after fiddling with it for a few moments, "Here are my holdings." They are comparable to the combined wealth of several dozen minor noble families, "Feel free to look them over, you may begin whenever you are ready."

The old man sighs as he hands the tablet over to Eliza. He turns towards the camera, "As agreed, I, upon receiving the designation of consent from the other party, will hand over the agreed upon holdings as per Section 3, subsection 2, clause Zeta in the contractual terms dictating ownership of property and transference thereof."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hacil exited the portal, and looked around.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The older man sighs, unflinching even in the face of the blade pressed to his neck.
> 
> "It's my own fault. Naturally, as I value my life more than my money, I shall give you free rein to have whatever you want. It is nothing I can not replace."
> 
> ...


"What are you babbling about you old fool? The reward of which I speak is the one from Lord Viper for the return of sparky. Speaking of which... DERON!" "Yes mam!" " Go fetch young master viper"


----------



## TehChron (Feb 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What are you babbling about you old fool? The reward of which I speak is the one from Lord Viper for the return of sparky. Speaking of which... DERON!" "Yes mam!" " Go fetch young master viper"



"Ah, you did not strike me as the type to play Good Samaritan. It is appreciated nonetheless."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As solders began filing through the portals actuarys began to sweep through the crowd, registering those who weren't already and providing them with basic identification codes


"Aitan Vishner,  age 16"
Vish takes a given pamphlet and looks through it only one thing catches his eye, Les Miracles.
He's certainly not much of a fighter, and he needs a better arm and leg than some shitty sand.
It seems to be the only thing that could be close to his skillset despite next to no medical knowledge.
He reads through it in detail.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Aitan Vishner,  age 16"
> Vish takes a given pamphlet and looks through it only one thing catches his eye, Les Miracles.
> He's certainly not much of a fighter, and he needs a better arm and leg than some shitty sand.
> It seems to be the only thing that could be close to his skillset despite next to no medical knowledge.
> He reads through it in detail.



Vish reads it and... he can't  understand half of the words concerning Les Miracles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish reads it and... he can't  understand half of the words concerning Les Miracles.



Vish shrugs and walks through the Les Miracles portal.
They will probably teach him what some of these words mean, probably.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What are you babbling about you old fool? The reward of which I speak is the one from Lord Viper for the return of sparky. Speaking of which... DERON!" "Yes mam!" " Go fetch young master viper"



Deron returns with Viper. "So where is he?" Viper asks. Deron shrugs and looks to Eliza

Eliza sheathes her sabre and steps forward "Young master Viper, I have sucessfully returned the pet known as sparky to the fold. He ran off that way I believe." Eliza pointed towards a portal "Most undignified if I may be so bold, didn't even bother greeting his owner. Such lack of loyalty."


----------



## manidk (Feb 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deron returns with Viper. "So where is he?" Viper asks. Deron shrugs and looks to Eliza
> 
> Eliza sheathes her sabre and steps forward "Young master Viper, I have sucessfully returned the pet known as sparky to the fold. He ran off that way I believe." Eliza pointed towards a portal "Most undignified if I may be so bold, didn't even bother greeting his owner. Such lack of loyalty."





manidk said:


> ... Or, at least he would've, had he not noticed his master looking at him.
> 
> Sparky bounds over to Viper in his regular dog form, happily yipping.



Sparky is still yipping at Viper's feet, next to the oblivious Eliza.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky is still yipping at Viper's feet, next to the oblivious Eliza.



Eliza is befuddled

"Awww sparky!" Viper scoops up sparky. "Remind me to to execute celus when they find him"

Viper turns to Eliza "What was that about loyalty?" "I er... I may have misspoken. Young master Viper."

Terragon appears in a burst of music, scarfing an enormous turkey leg. "What this now?" Viper turns to Terragon "Oh ms..? What is your name?" "Eliza Swando" "Ah I see. Miss Eliza swando here was just questioning sparky's loyalty." "Is that a fact?" "Indeed."


----------



## manidk (Feb 28, 2014)

Sparky speaks in a manner that only Viper is able to hear, in the secret language of Bro.

"Master, this one has been nothing but trouble.  Alexander dognapped me and took me to some secret fighting pit far away... Things happened... and eventually I was pulled into a portal with a hobo by the name of Seth.  We ran into Eliza and her group in an abandoned city before more things happened and we got here.  She was pretty much a cunt the entire time."

Sparky pauses to pant.

"I have named the Hobo called Seth as my new attendant, as I can no longer smell Celus among the living... Or the rest of that group that arrived recently, to be honest.  Anyways, the illustrious position as my walker should be reward enough to the Hobo for saving me.  I suggest you instead use the money to purchase more jello for me."


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Eliza is befuddled
> 
> "Awww sparky!" Viper scoops up sparky. "Remind me to to execute celus when they find him"
> 
> ...



An angel descended from above, Immaculate and Perfect in every way. It handed Viper a letter before ascending from the sky.

It read:

*Spoiler*: __ 




_Dear Viper Genus,

It is with great regret that we must inform you that Our eternal servant and your temporary dog walker, Celus, has left the mortal realms to serve at Our side. He perished during that whole shibang with the Kuzonohana. Tragic.

It is his wish, and we have granted it, that Sparky receive this bone,_ -a immaculatly perfect juicy bone appeared, falling into Sparky's mouth- _as a symbol of their friendship, which transcends death and beyond. He also wished that we convey to you his apologies for his failure in his duties, but we will NOT be granting that wish, and he has been sharply reprimanded. Why? Because you are mostly responsible for the death of one of our number, the late Fausen. You fucking idiot. Consider it a favor that we don't declare holy war on you too. Our Church is willing to work with your family to bring down the Emperor if it means the fulfillment of our vengeance, but on a personal level? Go fuck yourself.

Sincerely,

Caleb, Lord of the Gods
Senan, God of Life
Excelan, God of Victory
Usui, God of Trickery
Gas Bill, God of Arson_


----------



## manidk (Feb 28, 2014)

Sparky chews the bone, which miraculously remains perfect no matter matter how much he chews.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 28, 2014)

"Norman" looks over the bone with the,eye of an expert admiring a work of art.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky speaks in a manner that only Viper is able to hear, in the secret language of Bro.
> 
> "Master, this one has been nothing but trouble.  Alexander dognapped me and took me to some secret fighting pit far away... Things happened... and eventually I was pulled into a portal with a hobo by the name of Seth.  We ran into Eliza and her group in an abandoned city before more things happened and we got here.  She was pretty much a cunt the entire time."
> 
> ...



"Hmm I see"



Ichypa said:


> An angel descended from above, Immaculate and Perfect in every way. It handed Viper a letter before ascending from the sky.
> 
> It read:
> 
> ...



Viper rights the names down at the bottoms of a long long list which he then folds up and puts into his pocket."in time..." He murmers.

"Now where was I? Oh yeah. Ms. Eliza Swando it has come to my attention that you have been most disrespectful to my furry companion and further more has misrepresented yourself. Both are punishable offenses." 

Eliza blanched "Lord Viper I beg your forgiveness." She dropped to one knee and bowwed her head
"In such cases father often leaves punishment of lack there of to my discretion, and as such opens me to a degree of mercy."
"Thank you lord viper."
"But I am not feeling particularly merciful today"


A whip of razors appears in his hand and with lightning speed he administers his punishment. The whips wraps around Eliza's face briefly before being ripped away, taking her face and most of the unlying musculature with it, along with her eyes, hair and ears.

She screams with a lipless mouth and runs blindly, self preservation instincts at full throttle.
Viper rears back and Lash's forward again. In mid flight the whole seperates into dozens of stands that stretch out in front of Eliza. No sooner had they planted themselves into the ground than she ran into them, separating her body into dozens of meat pages.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 28, 2014)

Barrett and Weiss exit the Omega Marauder portal, taking into account the new surroundings.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 28, 2014)

"Norman" mutters, shaking his head sadly at the mess

"Such a waste. A cautionary tale, I suppose."

He then approaches Sparky, "Well, Id feel terrible if no one were to be rewarded for my rescue, what say you, Master Sparky? Do you wish to create your own business empire?"


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Hacil steps out of the Gestalt portal, and looks around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

Vish steps out of the  Les Miracles portal and looks around.


----------



## manidk (Mar 1, 2014)

_*"THE ONLY REWARD I DESIRE IS THE BLOOD OF MY ENEMIES."*_


----------



## TehChron (Mar 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"THE ONLY REWARD I DESIRE IS THE BLOOD OF MY ENEMIES."*_


"Hmm," the man hums thoughtfully, gripping his cane, "So many good samaritans today. Well, Sir Sparky, could you introduce me to your master so I can pass on my gratitude for raising such a well mannered being such as yourself?"


----------



## JoJo (Mar 1, 2014)

Seth steps out of the Death Wardens portal and looks around.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Barrett, already pocketing his allies, walks into the Omega Marauders.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, he was drawn to the promise of blowing shit up.





Sabl?s said:


> Weiss tails Barrett through the Omega Marauder door.



Weiss and Barret find themselves in a factory of some kind



Everywhere there are stacks of machinery and potentially hazardous chemicals

A women on a podium stands above the rabble, shining her glorious light upon the gathered masses

"Stand at attention and prepare for assignment you rabble"

The Baroness 
B3




Ichypa said:


> Thanking the actuary, Hacil reads through the pamplet. Deciding on a unit, he steps through the door labeled Gestalt.


Hacil arrives in some sort of megacity



Cloaked figures are willing away people in groups of 7


One such figure comes to hacil and those closest to him "Don't stand around like an idiot let's move"





JoJo said:


> Seth receives a pamphlet detailing the units and the like. Having decided on a unit that suited him best, he went through. Seth entered the gate labeled "Death Wardens".


Seth steps through and is immediately assaulted by the poor air quality



"If you are going to die do the courtesy of dying now, it saves time on clean up."

Vicelord B5



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish shrugs and walks through the Les Miracles portal.
> They will probably teach him what some of these words mean, probably.



Vish takes a look around. It is disturbing



As vish came in near the rear of the mob a lot of people had dispersed, seemingly knowing what needed to be done
"Come this way please"


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hacil arrives in some sort of megacity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hacil takes a moment to form a black mana bond, drawing power from the murky, lifeless surroundings. He looks around at the other six people in his group before following the cloaked figure.
"Who are you?" he asked the man he was following.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil takes a moment to form a black mana bond, drawing power from the murky, lifeless surroundings. He looks around at the other six people in his group before following the cloaked figure.
> "Who are you?" he asked the man he was following.


"Serpico" he answered as he led the group through a series of alleys  and into the sewer. Once there he accessed a maitence tunnel and led the group to a hub of some sort. The hub was filled with computer screens and schematics


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Serpico" he answered as he led the group through a series of alleys  and into the sewer. Once there he accessed a maitence tunnel and led the group to a hub of some sort. The hub was filled with computer screens and schematics



"Hacil. Nice to meet you. So, the brochure said this was a support unit. But I'm not seeing anyone to support...?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Okay then. Do we get rooms, or should I begin marking out my slice of floor?"



Serpico throws him a pillow "Just not in from of the doorway"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish takes a look around. It is disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Dis weird_
"Okay."
Vish follows behind while scratching his head with the replacement sand arm he has and slowly rolling behind, following with his one real leg and one sand leg slowly alternating. The sandy replacement leg is a slightly going off course, making him correct it every once in a while


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Dis weird_
> "Okay."
> Vish follows behind while scratching his head with the replacement sand arm he has and slowly rolling behind, following with his one real leg and one sand leg slowly alternating. The sandy replacement leg is a slightly going off course and making him correct it every once in a while



The 'medicine thing' led fish to a solitary room. There was nothing but a metal chair in the middle. "Please be seated." The medicine thing was unmoving as it held its hand towards the chair


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The 'medicine thing' led fish to a solitary room. There was nothing but a metal chair in the middle. "Please be seated." The medicine thing was unmoving as it held its hand towards the chair



blublublub
"Uh, sure."
Vish rolls over to the seat turns around then sits


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> blublublub
> "Uh, sure."
> Vish rolls over to the seat turns around then sits



"Look straight ahead and put your arms on the arm rests. Please."

The thing still hasn't moved


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Weiss and Barret find themselves in a factory of some kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Hmm...I could probably do something with some of those..._

Barrett walks over to the other members and stands.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Look straight ahead and put your arms on the arm rests. Please."
> 
> The thing still hasn't moved



"Coud you explain what dis actlly is?"
Vish looks straight ahead and sets his arms down on the arm rests


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Serpico throws him a pillow "Just not in from of the doorway"



Hacil caught the pillow and started looking around for a place were he could catch some of the warmth from the computer's heat exhaust. As he did so, he observed the rest of the people how had followed Serpico with him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Coud you explain what dis actlly is?"
> Vish looks straight ahead and sets his arms down on the arm rests



"Metafication"

Hidden restraints snap over fish's arms and legs as well as his neck, holding him in place. Needles then shoot out and into his skin, dulling his senses so extremely he could no longer see more than a few inches in front of his face despite the room being brightly lit. A 6 inch metal spike raises from the back of the chair and inserts its self very precisely into the has of vish's skull. Once inserted it injected a viscous too as well as GRE electirfied prongs. These prongs then systematically implanted false memories into fish's head. In under a minute vish had memories of 12 years of medical school and field training that never happened.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil caught the pillow and started looking around for a place were he could catch some of the warmth from the computer's heat exhaust. As he did so, he observed the rest of the people how had followed Serpico with him.



Huddled in the corner Hacul observes the others. Two sleep, three play cards, one scribbles furiously in a journal.


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Huddled in the corner Hacul observes the others. Two sleep, three play cards, one scribbles furiously in a journal.



Hacil walks over to the one scribbling in the journal. "Hi, my name's Hacil. What's yours?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil walks over to the one scribbling in the journal. "Hi, my name's Hacil. What's yours?



He makes a screeching cawinf sound. "Um, its a tribal name. You can call me skreet"


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He makes a screeching cawinf sound. "Um, its a tribal name. You can call me skreet"



"Nice to meet you Skreet. Where's your tribe from? Ah, can I sit here?" Hacil asked, gesturing to a spot next to Skeet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Metafication"
> 
> Hidden restraints snap over vish's arms and legs as well as his neck, holding him in place. Needles then shoot out and into his skin, dulling his senses so extremely he could no longer see more than a few inches in front of his face despite the room being brightly lit. A 6 inch metal spike raises from the back of the chair and inserts its self very precisely into the has of vish's skull. Once inserted it injected a viscous too as well as GRE electirfied prongs. These prongs then systematically implanted false memories into vish's head. In under a minute vish had memories of 12 years of medical school and field training that never happened.


_Weird I, don't remember any of this, I wonder whose...the colors are mixing_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Nice to meet you Skreet. Where's your tribe from? Ah, can I sit here?" Hacil asked, gesturing to a spot next to Skeet.



"Ah yes sure. I'm from the Lizaruts Tribe of layer 102"


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ah yes sure. I'm from the Lizaruts Tribe of layer 102"



That's pretty far up. Is your tribe important?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> That's pretty far up. Is your tribe important?"



"We have..."*His eyes dart about* "History. Our fight independence and isolation status was one that spanned centuries and left more ashes than bodies."


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We have..."*His eyes dart about* "History. Our fight independence and isolation status was one that spanned centuries and left more ashes than bodies."



"'Isolation status?' What's that?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "'Isolation status?' What's that?"



"The right to be recognized as a independent entity and not as a subset of a nation or a lordship of a Marshal. Needless to say such things are granted very seldom."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Weird I, don't remember any of this, I wonder whose...the colors are mixing_



Vish's eye's start to unblur and he looks around.


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The right to be recognized as a independent entity and not as a subset of a nation or a lordship of a Marshal. Needless to say such things are granted very seldom."



"I can see why your tribe would be willing to fight so hard for it." Hacil sat. "But I guess it isn't fair to just talk about you. I'm Hacil, as I said. I'm a Planeswalker, normally I have the power to step between different worlds that are scattered across the Multiverse. I say "normally" because for whatever reason, something about this world is preventing me from leaving. Since from what I've gathered the Emperor is the beginning and end of everything around here, I figure that helping overthrow him would solve my traveling issues. Or at least, getting involved would be more likely to turn up an answer than staying out of it."


----------



## manidk (Mar 1, 2014)

Sparky turns to Viper, again speaking in Bro-enies.

"Master, though our reunion has been short, it has been nice to see you again.  But now I must go to where I am needed."

Sparky hops through the Garrote portal.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth steps through and is immediately assaulted by the poor air quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Alright, but I have no intention of dying anytime soon." 

"What was your name again?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky turns to Viper, again speaking in Bro-enies.
> 
> "Master, though our reunion has been short, it has been nice to see you again.  But now I must go to where I am needed."
> 
> Sparky hops through the Garrote portal.



Sparky attempts to jump through the garrote portal but finds himself yanked back on a chain. "You forget yourself, you do not dismiss me. It is I who dismisses you."



JoJo said:


> "Alright, but I have no intention of dying anytime soon."
> 
> "What was your name again?"


"I didn't. Now come on maggots. Only 3 mintues till the next lava rain." With that vicelord turned and free ran his way to the fortress



lokoxDZz said:


> Maat step up into the garrote looking all the people in rush around him "Name: Maat, Age : 19" as he enter in the portal.



The Roof Walker
B1


"Come. Move quickly. Quietly." He hissed/whisphered


----------



## JoJo (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan;49984551" said:
			
		

> I didn't. Now come on maggots. Only 3 mintues till the next lava rain." With that vicelord turned and free ran his way to the fortress



As Seth waits for those 3 minutes to pass he attempts to make some conversation with the others.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

JoJo said:


> As Seth waits for those 3 minutes to pass he attempts to make some conversation with the others.



The others have no wish to be drenched in lava and leave seth in the dust, following vicelord's path over the terrain


----------



## JoJo (Mar 1, 2014)

Seth quickly realizes that he misheard "rain" as "train" and promptly followed Vicelord.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Roof Walker
> B1
> 
> 
> "Come. Move quickly. Quietly." He hissed/whisphered



Maat looked to the being he saw,he made a barrier of light in his feet, it was not solid enough to make sound but solid enough to make him able to move quickly enough to go ,near the being that whispered to him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat looked to the being he saw,he made a barrier of light in his feet, it was not solid enough to make sound but solid enough to make him able to move quickly enough to go ,near the being that whispered to him.



Others followed as The Roof Walker began its journey, leaping from roof to roof and swinging on chimneys and window frames like a monkey could only dream about


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Others followed as The Roof Walker began its journey, leaping from roof to roof and swinging on chimneys and window frames like a monkey could only dream about



Maat foolowed The Roof with extreme concentration to not make sound or wrong steps but he did not let his guard down for a possible atack coming,he remained silent since the place looked to dangerous to talk,or it was how it looked by the way that The Roof and  everyone there moved through the place.


----------



## manidk (Mar 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky attempts to jump through the garrote portal but finds himself yanked back on a chain. "You forget yourself, you do not dismiss me. It is I who dismisses you."



"Master, I understand your need for formalities but time is of the essence."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Master, I understand your need for formalities but time is of the essence."



"You are a dog, further more you are MY dog. What makes you think you would be of use? You have already proven that you get yourself into trouble when left to your own devices."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

The older man chuckles at the scene like an indulgent grandfather, before walking through the portal marked "The Plague".

He had been asked for, after all.


----------



## manidk (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You are a dog, further more you are MY dog. What makes you think you would be of use? You have already proven that you get yourself into trouble when left to your own devices."



"And you know as well as I do that I earned my ranking and strength through my own trials.  Even after your brother dognapped me and forced me to fight in his horrendous matches, I still made it out alive.  Stronger than ever, even."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> "And you know as well as I do that I earned my ranking and strength through my own trials.  Even after your brother dognapped me and forced me to fight in his horrendous matches, I still made it out alive.  Stronger than ever, even."



"True as that may be I still question your decision making. You named a hobo your attendant. A VAGRANT. In what world is this a acceptable?"


----------



## Sablés (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Weiss and Barret find themselves in a factory of some kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Rabble huh_

Weiss twirls his pistols Old-west style as he scopes out his soon to be comrades in arms.


----------



## manidk (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "True as that may be I still question your decision making. You named a hobo your attendant. A VAGRANT. In what world is this a acceptable?"



"Necessity mixed with ample amounts of charity.  This hobo is a weak, pathetic creature.  I plan to raise his strength to an acceptable level."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Necessity mixed with ample amounts of charity.  This hobo is a weak, pathetic creature.  I plan to raise his strength to an acceptable level."



"We can not afford to display weakness, we are in a god damn war. Kill him publicly and I will let go do what you want to do."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I can see why your tribe would be willing to fight so hard for it." Hacil sat. "But I guess it isn't fair to just talk about you. I'm Hacil, as I said. I'm a Planeswalker, normally I have the power to step between different worlds that are scattered across the Multiverse. I say "normally" because for whatever reason, something about this world is preventing me from leaving. Since from what I've gathered the Emperor is the beginning and end of everything around here, I figure that helping overthrow him would solve my traveling issues. Or at least, getting involved would be more likely to turn up an answer than staying out of it."


"So in your own way you are also looking for isolation, how fortuitous. Well met Hacil of the Planeswalker tribe."


Sabl?s said:


> _Rabble huh_
> 
> Weiss twirls his pistols Old-west style as he scopes out his soon to be comrades in arms.





P-X 12 said:


> _Hmm...I could probably do something with some of those..._
> 
> Barrett walks over to the other members and stands.


As weiss and Barrett line up The Baroness began yelling instructions to clockwork suited men who walked down the lines issuing squads

Barrett and Wiess ended up in squad 7 of Division 2

Some other people marched up beside The Baroness, each of them yelled a number and direction. The one who yelled 2 instructed the division to to filter into another room, this one was full of boilers and grinders


The Leader of the Second Division entered last 
"Oh hi hi hi. Are you ready to blow stuff up? Ha chai!"

Megan Destro
B2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The older man chuckles at the scene like an indulgent grandfather, before walking through the portal marked "The Plague".
> 
> He had been asked for, after all.



The old man walks through the portal and finds himself in the desert

Men and giant beasts of burden were milling around forming loose organizations



A man on. Motorcycle rides up
"ALRIGHT YOU MONGRELS, OUR JOB STARTS DAY ONE. MOUNT UP!"

Chinnok
A4


----------



## Sablés (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As weiss and Barrett line up The Baroness began yelling instructions to clockwork suited men who walked down the lines issuing squads
> 
> Barrett and Wiess ended up in squad 7 of Division 2
> 
> ...



"By 'blow stuff up', would this happen to include innocent bystanders, My lady?"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The old man walks through the portal and finds himself in the desert
> 
> Men and giant beasts of burden were milling around forming loose organizations
> 
> ...



_...Excellent_

The older man approaches the nearest mounted person of authority

"Hello, my name is Xeroxiphon and I find myself in need of a set of wheels."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "By 'blow stuff up', would this happen to include innocent bystanders, My lady?"


All the people between wiess and Megan stepped out the way almost in unison

"There are no innocent bystanders, not siding with us is in itself a decision hi hi hi!"

"Remember that simple truth."


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "So in your own way you are also looking for isolation, how fortuitous. Well met Hacil of the Planeswalker tribe."



"I suppose I am." Hacil said with a grin. "Well met, Skreet of the Lizaruts Tribe. Say, what do you do that you chose the Gestalt? For me, it was that a great number of my spells, even the meeker ones, can greatly improve the performance of others."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _...Excellent_
> 
> The older man approaches the nearest mounted person of authority
> 
> "Hello, my name is Xeroxiphon and I find myself in need of a set of wheels."



Captain Jack Burton 
B9


"Hey there pops. Hop in the cab of my big rig theres space."
Jack throws down a capsule that explodes into a big rig


----------



## Sablés (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> All the people between wiess and Megan stepped out the way almost in unison
> 
> "There are no innocent bystanders, not siding with us is in itself a decision hi hi hi!"
> 
> "Remember that simple truth."



Weiss meets Megan's smile with his own. "Hmm I seem to have been misunderstood. Allow me to rephrase that question. Will we ever be presented with an opportunity to destroy an area filled with unsuspecting civilians? No special reason really, I just thought of it might be funny to see them scurrying around desperately clinging to life, like the apocalypse fell on their heads."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat foolowed The Roof with extreme concentration to not make sound or wrong steps but he did not let his guard down for a possible atack coming,he remained silent since the place looked to dangerous to talk,or it was how it looked by the way that The Roof and  everyone there moved through the place.



The Roof Walker comes to a halt in  a bell tower. Huddled under the 30 foot wide brass bell were some figures. A few had followed Mast as well. In the darkness one begins to speak. Her voice is cold with a slight rasp to it


Captain Starla Forth
B8



"Alright. In twenty minutes and imperial caravan carrying perishable good and personnel will discreetly pass through this town.it will be small and lightly defended. Most importantly it will never reach its destination and will leave no record of its passing. Understood?"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Captain Jack Burton
> B9
> 
> 
> ...



"...Will there be enough room there for the bitches? Im afraid these old bones arent as up for Trailer play as they used to be."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I suppose I am." Hacil said with a grin. "Well met, Skreet of the Lizaruts Tribe. Say, what do you do that you chose the Gestalt? For me, it was that a great number of my spells, even the meeker ones, can greatly improve the performance of others."


"I do what I was born to do. I am a dragon caller, where ever I may be I can request the assistance of the most ancient and powerful of megafauna. "



Sabl?s said:


> Weiss meets Megan's smile with his own. "Hmm I seem to have been misunderstood. Allow me to rephrase that question. Will we ever be presented with an opportunity to destroy an area filled with unsuspecting civilians? No special reason really, I just thought of it might be funny to see them scurrying around desperately clinging to life, like the apocalypse fell on their heads. All the while never knowing why. Either way, I've gotten my answer, it will be a pleasure working for you."



Megan smiles " What a charmer! I'll make sure you get a elementary school all to yourself hi hi hi. In the mean time we must prepare!"

She slaps a large adhesive poster on the wall. The poster details the creation of several types of explosives. "Can't have boom without the tools of the trade. Let's get to work."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "...Will there be enough room there for the bitches? Im afraid these old bones arent as up for Trailer play as they used to be."



"Bitches sit in the back, you know that."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Roof Walker comes to a halt in  a bell tower. Huddled under the 30 foot wide brass bell were some figures. A few had followed Mast as well. In the darkness one begins to speak. Her voice is cold with a slight rasp to it
> 
> 
> Captain Starla Forth
> ...




Maat looks to what from voice he judges be a woman he listen well and speaks in low voice  Asking"Undestood,but if i may ask what make it different from another imperial caravan? If it happens to be a dummy to lure the ones atacking it will be problematic and reveal our position,theres something in it that can ensure that is our real target?"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Bitches sit in the back, you know that."



"Ah, Im afraid I didnt. Ive always had them ride on top, as it were."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Ah, Im afraid I didnt. Ive always had them ride on top, as it were."



"Ahaha, your a slick sonnuva bitch. Let's go, don't want to be left behind."

Jack hops in the cab and pulls the fog horn


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish's eye's start to unblur and he looks around.


Vish feels significantly less stupid as the restraints withdrawn into the chair. He suddenly know 12 different ways to treat every common battlefield injury and knows a considerable amount about battlefield surgery


JoJo said:


> Seth quickly realizes that he misheard "rain" as "train" and promptly followed Vicelord.



Seth reaches the fortress right as the rains start. There are noticeably less people than there were at the beginning.

Vicelord begins chucking people pills as he drags a trunk to the middle of the group


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth reaches the fortress right as the rains start. There are noticeably less people than there were at the beginning.
> 
> Vicelord begins chucking people pills as he drags a trunk to the middle of the group



Seth makes sure to stay out of his way. _What the hell is he doing?_


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ahaha, your a slick sonnuva bitch. Let's go, don't want to be left behind."
> 
> Jack hops in the cab and pulls the fog horn



Xero follows, before climbing in shotgun, chuckling to.himself

"Jack my friend, I feel that we will be having one _hell_ of an adventure."


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I do what I was born to do. I am a dragon caller, where ever I may be I can request the assistance of the most ancient and powerful of megafauna. "



"Damn." Hacil said, raising a masked eyebrow, impressed. "It'll probably take me quite a while before I can summon anything that powerful again." Nodding towards the other group members, he asked Skreet, "Do you know any of the others, or should I be introducing myself around to them too?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth makes sure to stay out of his way. _What the hell is he doing?_



Vicelord removes his helm to reveal he is actually a woman

"Take your fucking pills. Only warning."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Damn." Hacil said, raising a masked eyebrow, impressed. "It'll probably take me quite a while before I can summon anything that powerful again." Nodding towards the other group members, he asked Skreet, "Do you know any of the others, or should I be introducing myself around to them too?"



Skreet shrugged."I came here alone, first time meeting any of these people."


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vicelord removes his helm to reveal he is actually a woman
> 
> "Take your fucking pills. Only warning."



Seth took his pill.


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Skreet shrugged."I came here alone, first time meeting any of these people."



"Then we might as well go meet our co-workers. C'mon." Hacil said, pushing himself up. Walking over to the three playing card, Hacil said. "Do you have room for one more? The name's Hacil, and this is Skreet, by the way. What're your names?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth took his pill.



As everyone (except one) takes their pills Vicelord snaps open the trunk, it is full is matching sets of carbines and swords. She grabs a carbine

"Halcorp Dragnet specail. Fires special a .30-06 polonium alloy bullet at 128,389 feet per second."


"Spent Medusa Drive Fuel rods."


She points a rod at the idiot who chose not to take the pills. "Catch" she gently threw him the sword and he caught it easily. As soon as his hand touched the handle it melted off. He collapsed screaming as he began deteriorating into a puddle of pseudo flesh


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As everyone (except one) takes their pills Vicelord snaps open the trunk, it is full is matching sets of carbines and swords. She grabs a carbine
> 
> "Halcorp Dragnet specail. Fires special a .30-06 polonium alloy bullet at 128,389 feet per second."
> 
> ...


"Hmm I gonna make a guess and say that the pills allow us to wield those weapons." Seth said to himself out loud.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Hmm I gonna make a guess and say that the pills allow us to wield those weapons." Seth said to himself out loud.



"Those pills were anti-rad medication. These weapons are extremely radioactive, this also make an even a slight touch exceedingly lethal. Until such a time as our needs dictate a change in tactics these will be out weapons of choice."


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Those pills were anti-rad medication. These weapons are extremely radioactive, this also make an even a slight touch exceedingly lethal. Until such a time as our needs dictate a change in tactics these will be out weapons of choice."



"Seeing as what they can do, I've got no complaints."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish feels significantly less stupid as the restraints withdrawn into the chair. He suddenly know 12 different ways to treat every common battlefield injury and knows a considerable amount about battlefield surgery



"If I knew how to do these things they'd still be alive."
A single tear falls
"What do I do next?"
Vish slowly gets up and stands


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If I knew how to do these things they'd still be alive."
> A single tear falls
> "What do I do next?"
> Vish slowly gets up and stands



'What to do next? Get some real fucking limbs for starters' Vish thinks to himself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'What to do next? Get some real fucking limbs for starters' Vish thinks to himself



"Yep.  I need these false limbs replaced, they have the tech for it."
Vish looks for the golem 
"Can you direct me to where I can get my limbs replaced."
if she's not there he'll exit instead of talking to nothing
"Guess they expect that information to be enough."
The information that was just given to him should be enough to find the place right?
Vish walks to where he think such a place would be, a place where he can get his limbs back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yep.  I need these false limbs replaced, they have the tech for it."
> Vish looks for the golem
> "Can you direct me to where I can get my limbs replaced.".



"Floor 1: Revita-Tanks
Floor 2: Crude cybernetics
Floor 5: Fine cybernetics
Floor 7: Organic Transplants"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Floor 1: Revita-Tanks
> Floor 2: Crude cybernetics
> Floor 5: Fine cybernetics
> Floor 7: Organic Transplants"



"Are there requirements to be allowed to go to and use each of these floors? How long would a Revita-Tank take to regenerate two lost limbs on average?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat looks to what from voice he judges be a woman he listen well and speaks in low voice  Asking"Undestood,but if i may ask what make it different from another imperial caravan? If it happens to be a dummy to lure the ones atacking it will be problematic and reveal our position,theres something in it that can ensure that is our real target?"



Starla produces a scroll and lays it on the ground. "This is the shipping manifest, the carvan a isn't on it. In Addition" she throws a hand written letter down on top of the scroll "This is a letter from a fictional dignitary informing the mayor to make sure the south gate is clear, however this seal at the bottom is 100% authentic. So somebody with real pull wants this caravan to go unnoticed."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Are there requirements to be allowed to go to and use each of these floors? How long would a Revita-Tank take to regenerate two lost limbs on average?"



Before he can ask the question he already knew the answer. 6 days in the reita-tank and his limbs would be restored to their former glory


----------



## manidk (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We can not afford to display weakness, we are in a god damn war. Kill him publicly and I will let go do what you want to do."



"Me killing the hobo would serve no purpose now, master.  Part of the reason I brought him here was to test his abilites.  I follow the Rules of Nature.  If he survives the war, then he is truly worthy of disposing of my bodily wastes... However, if he does not survive, or survives through act of cowardice... Well, you understand what happens then."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Me killing the hobo would serve no purpose now, master.  Part of the reason I brought him here was to test his abilites.  I follow the Rules of Nature.  If he survives the war, then he is truly worthy of disposing of my bodily wastes... However, if he does not survive, or survives through act of cowardice... Well, you understand what happens then."



"Are you going against a direct order?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Starla produces a scroll and lays it on the ground. "This is the shipping manifest, the carvan a isn't on it. In Addition" she throws a hand written letter down on top of the scroll "This is a letter from a fictional dignitary informing the mayor to make sure the south gate is clear, however this seal at the bottom is 100% authentic. So somebody with real pull wants this caravan to go unnoticed."



Maat speaks in low voice again "So we do have a knowledge of our target and no worries to hit a bait of the enemy, so we need to destroy and leave no traces behind of it existence without being detected,thats all or theres more?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat speaks in low voice again "So we do have a knowledge of our target and no worries to hit a bait of the enemy, so we need to destroy and leave no traces behind of it existence without being detected,thats all or theres more?"



"Our orders are to retrieve the goods undamaged if possible, but if not" she crushes the scroll in her fist and it bursts into flames, becoming not but smoke in an instant "crush em."

Starla stood and lay her rifle across her shoulders. "Now for assignments."

She started laying out assignments among the gathered. Maat was ordered on point, 1.5 miles from the south gate to make initial contact and slow the caravan but not raise alarm, allowing part 2 to take effect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Before he can ask the question he already knew the answer. 6 days in the reita-tank and his limbs would be restored to their former glory



"That's too long... "
_Fine cybernetics, should have about the same efficiency as real limbs, how long would that take instead?_ He thought searching for an answer


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's too long... "
> _Fine cybernetics, should have about the same efficiency as real limbs, how long would that take instead?_ He thought searching for an answer



Fine cybernetics would take even longer. Crude cybernetics could be fitted in a day or two though. Even less if he took some off the shelf rather than having them custom made.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fine cybernetics would take even longer. Crude cybernetics could be fitted in a day or two though. Even less if he took some off the shelf rather than having them custom made.



"No has to be custom, no point otherwise. I'll just work until they are ready. I need to learn more..."
Vish makes his way towards the second floor and looks around.
He moves to make a custom order.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "No has to be custom, no point otherwise. I'll just work until they are ready. I need to learn more..."
> Vish makes his way towards the second floor and looks around.
> He moves to make a custom order.



Fish had a couple options

Combat 
-  Fist functional
 - Blade
 - Tazer
- Small caliber single shot
- Medium caliber automatic
- Large caliber single shot

Non Combat
- Storage
- Multi tool
- Non metallic


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Then we might as well go meet our co-workers. C'mon." Hacil said, pushing himself up. Walking over to the three playing card, Hacil said. "Do you have room for one more? The name's Hacil, and this is Skreet, by the way. What're your names?"



They introduced themselves. Two were unremarkable but one caught Hacil's eye

Jert Havorst
C8


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> They introduced themselves. Two were unremarkable but one caught Hacil's eye
> 
> Jert Havorst
> C8



"Nice to meet you, Jert. Tell me, why'd you join up with the Scorpions, and the Gestalt in particular? Somebody deal me in." Hacil asked. He pulled out a depleted Mox Diamond and set it on the ground in front of him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish has a couple options
> 
> Combat
> -  Fist functional
> ...


_Not that many options, but I am missing two limbs. Multi tool for my arm and perhaps a weapon for my leg? It shouldn't be impossible to build a large caliber into one, right?_
Vish searched for the answers in his head (how large is large caliber?)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xero follows, before climbing in shotgun, chuckling to.himself
> 
> "Jack my friend, I feel that we will be having one _hell_ of an adventure."



"10-4 good buddy." With that Captain Jack flicked on his rqadio and blasted some sweet tunes. Up ahead Chinnok was blasting through sand dunes on his hellchopper. Various other modes of transportation were also trailing along... Including what looked to be a fancily dressed monkey on a cloud...

After 30 mins or so of jamming to motor head and led zeppelin Chinnok's voice blared out of the speakers.
"Here we come boys. Circle up for a pow wow."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

The old man audibly clicks his tongue at the tunes being cut off, then goes to join the group meeting, keeping an eye out for the well groomed ape he spotted earlier


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Nice to meet you, Jert. Tell me, why'd you join up with the Scorpions, and the Gestalt in particular? Somebody deal me in." Hacil asked. He pulled out a depleted Mox Diamond and set it on the ground in front of him.


"Hmm? Well me and my brother were raised by a single mother. She was a social activist. One day an imperial official got tired of being exposed for his hypocrisies and decided to name her as an enemy combatant and 'volitile element'. Her execution was rubber stamped in a day. My brother couldn't take it, his grief send him into a coma. I don't want to live in a world like that , you know? So I'll do anything for change."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Not that many options, but I am missing two limbs. Multi tool for my arm and perhaps a weapon for my leg? It shouldn't be impossible to build a large caliber into one, right?_
> Vish searched for the answers in his head (how large is large caliber?)


- Desert Eagle
- 50. Cal Barrett
- 20 pound canon


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> -_Bomb schematics downloaded_-
> 
> He pats Barrett on the back and pulls him into a headlock
> 
> ...



_...I think you need a shrink. Or at least some kind of harmless hobby._

"I'd go for the explosions. Then again, I don't think our tastes mesh very well." Barrett goes around, willing to strike up a conversation with someone other than the rather off-kilter cyborg.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man audibly clicks his tongue at the tunes being cut off, then goes to join the group meeting, keeping an eye out for the well groomed ape he spotted earlier



He spots him at 3 ' clock

Munji the Magnificent



Chinnok stands in the middle and begins to speak

"Alright boys here is the plan. 50 miles south is going to be conflict point where two advances collide. Two clicks west is the nearest town and it is going to be the first place the imperials go for resupplies and recruitment. We are here to make sure that doesn't happen. Steal any weapons, stock pile all the food you can and destroy the rest, convert as many people as you can. Kill the imperial sympathizers and raze the buildings. Not even shelter will be left."

Chinnok spits on the ground.

"We filter in in small groups 2-3 every half hour. Nobody will notice the population swell as long as you keep your heads down and don't stir up trouble too early. We go in quiet but we leave loud."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> - Desert Eagle
> - 50. Cal Barrett
> - 20 pound canon



_A 20 pound cannon? That's just weird. I'll go for the one that's mobile and packs a punch. Desert Eagle. Now does it pop out of the leg or is it a part of it. Wouldn't mind multiple guns up for grabs from one leg._
Vish decides on the multi-tool for his arm and desert eagle(?) for his leg then sees if there are extra details he can add or if there are any other things to finalize.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...I think you need a shrink. Or at least some kind of harmless hobby._
> 
> "I'd go for the explosions. Then again, I don't think our tastes mesh very well." Barrett goes around, willing to strike up a conversation with someone other than the rather off-kilter cyborg.



Barrett ditches the crazy cyborg  and gather around the others as they info share and work out the best way to manufacture the exsplosoves ( I.e the way that won't blow the up). Once a concensus is reached they get to work.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He spots him at 3 ' clock
> 
> Munji the Magnificent


 _Well youve certainly cleaned up well over the years, old friend..._



> Chinnok stands in the middle and begins to speak
> 
> "Alright boys here is the plan. 50 miles south is going to be conflict point where two advances collide. Two clicks west is the nearest town and it is going to be the first place the imperials go for resupplies and recruitment. We are here to make sure that doesn't happen. Steal any weapons, stock pile all the food you can and destroy the rest, convert as many people as you can. Kill the imperial sympathizers and raze the buildings. Not even shelter will be left."
> 
> ...



"...Excellent. Jack, my friend, how about we have ourselves a...small wager, to make things more interesting?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _A 20 pound cannon? That's just weird. I'll go for the one that's mobile and packs a punch. Desert Eagle. Now does it pop out of the leg or is it a part of it. Wouldn't mind multiple guns up for grabs from one leg._
> Vish decides on the multi-tool for his arm and desert eagle(?) for his leg then sees if there are extra details he can add or if there are any other things to finalize.



Vish goes over the options

Swing plate design
Pros
Increased fire power
Sturdier construction
Simple to repair and replace

Con's
Shit accuracy


Fold leg design
Pros
Increased accuracy
Increased ammo capacity


Cons
More moving parts
Non-optimized fire power


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _Well youve certainly cleaned up well over the years, old friend..._
> 
> 
> 
> "...Excellent. Jack, my friend, how about we have ourselves a...small wager, to make things more interesting?"



Jack rubs his stubble "How do you mean?" He takes a swig of gentleman jack and cracks his neck.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jack rubs his stubble "How do you mean?" He takes a swig of gentleman jack and cracks his neck.


"A game of Play. We enter the town at the same time, and whomever leaves with the most high grade bitches gets the whole pot. Naturally we can be gentlemen about determining whose pussy is higher grade afterwards...What do you say?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "A game of Play. We enter the town at the same time, and whomever leaves with the most high grade bitches gets the whole pot. Naturally we can be gentlemen about determining whose pussy is higher grade afterwards...What do you say?"



"What do I say? I saw your on! I must warn you though, the ladies can not resist the ole jack attack. Back home they call me moses, because I split bitches like the red sea."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish goes over the options
> 
> Swing plate design
> Pros
> ...


_One has bad accuracy, the other has less fire power and would be prone to more failures. So even if one was accurate it might not do all that much. A hard choice to make, but when it comes down to things I need to actually be able to hit._
Vish picks Fold leg design
_I think that's about it unless the multitool has options._
If there are no more options Vish will finalize everything.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _One has bad accuracy, the other has less fire power and would be prone to more failures. So even if one was accurate it might not do all that much. A hard choice to make, but when it comes down to things I need to actually be able to hit._
> Vish picks Fold leg design
> _I think that's about it unless the multitool has options._
> If there are no more options Vish will finalize everything.



Multitool

- Mechanical set
- Electrical set
- Medical set


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm? Well me and my brother were raised by a single mother. She was a social activist. One day an imperial official got tired of being exposed for his hypocrisies and decided to name her as an enemy combatant and 'volitile element'. Her execution was rubber stamped in a day. My brother couldn't take it, his grief send him into a coma. I don't want to live in a world like that , you know? So I'll do anything for change."



"Looking out for the family huh? A fine reason. Still, I'd turn down the 'everything' dial a few notches. I've seen a lot of change in my time. Quite a bit of it was on the scale as this war." If Jert had been able to see Hacil's face, he would have seen a shadow cross it. "It never ended pretty. So be prepared. Anyway, my turn to share. I'm a Planeswalker, I wander the Multiverse. Except now I'm stuck on this world. From what I was able to gather, kicking the crap out of the Emperor seem like the fastest way to figure out how to fix that. So that's why I'm here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Multitool
> 
> - Mechanical set
> - Electrical set
> - Medical set



"Feels odd to limit myself to one thing."
Vish picks medical set, he can find some other separate tool for his later leg.
Vish tries to think of such a tool available in this section after finalizing his results for order, entering his name, etc.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...I think you need a shrink. Or at least some kind of harmless hobby._
> 
> "I'd go for the explosions. Then again, I don't think our tastes mesh very well." Barrett goes around, willing to strike up a conversation with someone other than the rather off-kilter cyborg.



"Strange guy, he had a point about the explosions anyway. Goes to show a second opinion is always nice, speaking of which..." Weiss wonders the factory searching for people who appeared to know what they were doing so he could get started.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Looking out for the family huh? A fine reason. Still, I'd turn down the 'everything' dial a few notches. I've seen a lot of change in my time. Quite a bit of it was on the scale as this war." If Jert had been able to see Hacil's face, he would have seen a shadow cross it. "It never ended pretty. So be prepared. Anyway, my turn to share. I'm a Planeswalker, I wander the Multiverse. Except now I'm stuck on this world. From what I was able to gather, kicking the crap out of the Emperor seem like the fastest way to figure out how to fix that. So that's why I'm here."


"Good a reason as any I suppose. You know how to play Texas hold em?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Feels odd to limit myself to one thing."
> Vish picks medical set, he can find some other separate tool for his later leg.
> Vish tries to think of such a tool available in this section after finalizing his results for order, entering his name, etc.


He couldn't fit more into his lg without raising the risk to failure... On the other hand if he had a fine cybernetic...


Sabl?s said:


> "Strange guy, he had a point about the explosions anyway. Goes to show a second opinion is always nice, speaking of which..." Weiss wonders the factory searching for people who appeared to know what they were doing so he could get started.


 Wiess finds a group and joins in

After a few hours they had begun pumping out hearty amounts of explosive gels, powers, and plastics


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Good a reason as any I suppose. You know how to play Texas hold em?"



Hacil had absolutely no idea how to play said game, but he didn't want to seem like he wasn't being friendly, so he said, "...Vaguely?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil had absolutely no idea how to play said game, but he didn't want to seem like he wasn't being friendly, so he said, "...Vaguely?"



"Ah great"

*20 minutes later*

"Ok so you owe 150,000 , two parcels of land, your first born and ad space on your body. You sure you want to continue?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He couldn't fit more into his lg without raising the risk to failure... On the other hand if he had a fine cybernetic...



_Would it be possible to mix the crude and fine cybernetics to save time compared to fine, yet make a better overall product? Hmm... none the less I need to check this problem out concerning my leg. I can just come back later to confirm it._
Vish puts the custom order on the leg on hold for now (in his head)and just picks the multitool medical arm confirming it. He then makes his way to Floor 5: Fine cybernetics and looks around, he needs a way to make the leg fast enough to be within around the same time as crude. He looks for a person who looks like they have importance on that floor if he can't find the answer himself.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Seeing as what they can do, I've got no complaints."



Vicelord went to a nearby wall and flipped a switch. A 3-D hologram of the hive appeared. "The red dots are battle fronts currently in combat." There were Tens of thousands of red dots. "Whenever a red dot turns green that means a victory. If it turns black that means they require our services." As she spoke 3 dots turned black

"LETS MOVE OUT LADIES!" She kicked a door open and revealed a garage. In said garage were several transports. "Move it!"


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ah great"
> 
> *20 minutes later*
> 
> "Ok so you owe 150,000 , two parcels of land, your first born and ad space on your body. You sure you want to continue?"



"Hmm...well,  my first born died centuries ago. I suppose I could make some more while I'm here and give you the first of those. The land is easy enough, how big is a parcel?" Hacil asked while he shelled out a small pile dead Mox Diamonds to cover the 150 grand.
"So what can you guys do that made you pick The Gestalt?"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What do I say? I saw your on! I must warn you though, the ladies can not resist the ole jack attack. Back home they call me moses, because I split bitches like the red sea."


Xero grins,warily, "Interesting. Back in my heyday they called me Xerox the Ripper. I always found it odd that so few people realized that single mothers,are a buy one get,one free deal."


----------



## JoJo (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vicelord went to a nearby wall and flipped a switch. A 3-D hologram of the hive appeared. "The red dots are battle fronts currently in combat." There were Tens of thousands of red dots. "Whenever a red dot turns green that means a victory. If it turns black that means they require our services." As she spoke 3 dots turned black
> 
> "LETS MOVE OUT LADIES!" She kicked a door open and revealed a garage. In said garage were several transports. "Move it!"



Seth takes his Gun in his left hand and sword in his right and gets into his cart and summons 3 spirits (Pianto, Remol, and Venil (he can make puppets from inanimate objets)). 

"Are we gonna split up or are all of us going to go to one point?"


----------



## Sablés (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> After a few hours they had begun pumping out hearty amounts of explosive gels, powers, and plastics



Throughout the ordeal, Weiss had come to learn that detonating explosives was a lot more fun than making them. Seeing no immediate end to the crafting, he pipes up and questions aloud 

"Anybody have an idea of just how much we need?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Our orders are to retrieve the goods undamaged if possible, but if not" she crushes the scroll in her fist and it bursts into flames, becoming not but smoke in an instant "crush em."
> 
> Starla stood and lay her rifle across her shoulders. "Now for assignments."
> 
> She started laying out assignments among the gathered. Maat was ordered on point, 1.5 miles from the south gate to make initial contact and slow the caravan but not raise alarm, allowing part 2 to take effect.



Maat started to move to the point he was told to,he changed the concept once more,he made a barrier of light only eveloping his body,where he could see from the inside but was invisible for the outside,he moved in plataforms of solid light that only intereacted with Maat body,he try to make contact with the Imperial Caravan.

When he encounters the caravan,he atack with invisible light knifes the wheels from the caravans to make it immovable,while moving with his stealth,changing position as he tries assaulting the wheels from it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> *snip*



The caravan consists of 2 battle vans in front. Maat can see armed men through the armored veiwports. Then came three long vehicles one treads that resembled train cars. Behind them was a battlevan with a satellite dish in the roof and another behind it with manned turret


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmm...well,  my first born died centuries ago. I suppose I could make some more while I'm here and give you the first of those. The land is easy enough, how big is a parcel?" Hacil asked while he shelled out a small pile dead Mox Diamonds to cover the 150 grand.
> "So what can you guys do that made you pick The Gestalt?"



Jert replies "I am one with the storm." He holds up his hand and it transitions into a mass of lightning, clouds, and rain. "Indoor or outdoor, hurricanes are suprisingly effective"


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jert replies "I am one with the storm." He holds up his hand and it transitions into a mass of lightning, clouds, and rain. "Indoor or outdoor, hurricanes are suprisingly effective"



Hacil gave Jert and Skreet odd looks before shaking his head. "No offense, you two, but what about summoning dragons and creating storms screams 'support' to you?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hacil gave Jert and Skreet odd looks before shaking his head. "No offense, you two, but what about summoning dragons and creating storms screams 'support' to you?"



"Its all about how you do not what you do" Jert replies with a smirk "Sure I could zap somebody or throw the around with gale force winds but I could also provide coved for a retreat, repower a dead transport, provide aerial cover... Etc. Just use your imagination Hacil." He flicks hacil in the forehead


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Its all about how you do not what you do" Jert replies with a smirk "Sure I could zap somebody or throw the around with gale force winds but I could also provide coved for a retreat, repower a dead transport, provide aerial cover... Etc. Just use your imagination Hacil." He flicks hacil in the forehead



The flick clicks woodenly against Hacil's mask, but he rubs his forehead anyway.
"I guess the enemy wouldn't be suspecting that the technician would be able to punt them into the sky either. I suppose I should be trying to fight smarter. I have a lot less power to work with ever since I came to the Hive. I hope this job travels." Nodding to the last two slumbering members of the party, Hacil asked, "Jert, you know anything about those guys?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The flick clicks woodenly against Hacil's mask, but he rubs his forehead anyway.
> "I guess the enemy wouldn't be suspecting that the technician would be able to punt them into the sky either. I suppose I should be trying to fight smarter. I have a lot less power to work with ever since I came to the Hive. I hope this job travels." Nodding to the last two slumbering members of the party, Hacil asked, "Jert, you know anything about those guys?"



"I think they said their names were Bronze and Gold. Not really sure. Seemed kinda space cadetish of you ask me."


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 3, 2014)

"Weird. Do you think they'd try to eat, maim, or otherwise damage me if I tried to wake them up?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Weird. Do you think they'd try to eat, maim, or otherwise damage me if I tried to wake them up?"



Everybody shrugged. "Might want to poke them with a stick. Just in case you know?" Skreet suggested handing Hacil a broom


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Everybody shrugged. "Might want to poke them with a stick. Just in case you know?" Skreet suggested handing Hacil a broom



"Yeah...I'll raise your a bird." Hacil summoned a Bird of Paradise, and sent it flying over to land on Gold's head, where it began peck him gently. "Hey, lazy bones! Wake up and meet your coworkers!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Yeah...I'll raise your a bird." Hacil summoned a Bird of Paradise, and sent it flying over to land on Gold's head, where it began peck him gently. "Hey, lazy bones! Wake up and meet your coworkers!"



Gold wakes up. As he does so does bronze


----------



## TehChron (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Gold wakes up. As he does so does bronze





Somewhere in the distance, Gas Bill goes "Ha!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The caravan consists of 2 battle vans in front. Maat can see armed men through the armored veiwports. Then came three long vehicles one treads that resembled train cars. Behind them was a battlevan with a satellite dish in the roof and another behind it with manned turret



Maat first move was altering the concept of presence from himself,it made his presence dissapear and work in the opposite way it should be,like if someone looked direct at Maat it would not feel his presence or notice him,but them would feel the  presence of themselves instead of Maat.

Maat also make another layer of light to but know to make something like a barrier than only steath,he moved in burst speed inthe battlevan with the turrent he used a strong punch to destroy the turrent and moved aware of his surronding from a possible atack,he moved through the building near him and in the next second he atacked the satellite dish,then vanishing to the roof of one of building in the surrondings


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 3, 2014)

"Hey guys. Sorry to wake you up, but I figure we should all get to know each other before wehit the field. Team cohesion and all that. I'm Hacil, and that's Skreet, Jert, and..." Hacil said as he introduced himself and the other four to Gold and Bronze.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hey guys. Sorry to wake you up, but I figure we should all get to know each other before wehit the field. Team cohesion and all that. I'm Hacil, and that's Skreet, Jert, and..." Hacil said as he introduced himself and the other four to Gold and Bronze.



Bronze simply pouted. As Hacil gazed upon his form he could almost hear a song in his head
[YOUTUBE]Gd9OhYroLN0[/YOUTUBE]

Gold on the other hand had a few social skills, "Hello."


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bronze simply pouted. As Hacil gazed upon his form he could almost hear a song in his head
> [YOUTUBE]Gd9OhYroLN0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Gold on the other hand had a few social skills, "Hello."



Sensing that Bronze was producing over sixty megaShinji's of emo, Hacil decided to leave such dangerous materials alone. Turning to gold he said, "So, I heard your names are Gold and Bronze? Are you guys brothers? Is there a Silver?"


----------



## manidk (Mar 3, 2014)

(Cant be arsed to quote on phone)

"If you see it that way then so be it, master.  I'm merely letting the Rules of Nature run their course."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> (Cant be arsed to quote on phone)
> 
> "If you see it that way then so be it, master.  I'm merely letting the Rules of Nature run their course."



Viper's face darkened "Insubordination. Refusing direct commands. What use is a dog who can not follow orders." Viper lashes out and strips Sparky of his collar. "You are my dog no longer." He points to the garrotte portal "Go." He says with finality


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat first move was altering the concept of presence from himself,it made his presence dissapear and work in the opposite way it should be,like if someone looked direct at Maat it would not feel his presence or notice him,but them would feel the  presence of themselves instead of Maat.
> 
> Maat also make another layer of light to but know to make something like a barrier than only steath,he moved in burst speed in the battlevan with the turrent he used a strong punch to destroy the turrent and moved aware of his surronding from a possible atack,he moved through the building near him and in the next second he atacked the satellite dish,then vanishing to the roof of one of building in the surrondings



The rear vans screech to a halt and 6 armed men jump out of each. The front vans notice the communication cut out and slow to a halt 100m down the road. One of the men is yelling into a walkie talkie while the others stand at the ready, rifles sweeping the surroundings.

The Leader on the talkie suddenly drops like a stone, completely silently. Then three more in quick succession. One man notices and raises alarm "CONTACT!"  They scatter and begin laying down suppressing fire, peppering the landscape


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The rear vans screech to a halt and 6 armed men jump out of each. The front vans notice the communication cut out and slow to a halt 100m down the road. One of the men is yelling into a walkie talkie while the others stand at the ready, rifles sweeping the surroundings.
> 
> The Leader on the talkie suddenly drops like a stone, completely silently. Then three more in quick succession. One man notices and raises alarm "CONTACT!"  They scatter and begin laying down suppressing fire, peppering the landscape



Maat changes the concept of sound in area by changing the directiong the soundwaves go,he then create a blade of solid light in his arm and burst in atack everyone that was alive in the imperial caravan. and it escort aware to not let anyone escape.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Barrett ditches the crazy cyborg  and gather around the others as they info share and work out the best way to manufacture the explosives ( I.e the way that won't blow the up). Once a consensus is reached they get to work.



Barrett start creating several explosive shells for his Hyper Shell. One of which was being as big and wide as his head, too big for it to be for the same gun. He also tries his hand at manufacturing remote explosives.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 3, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth takes his Gun in his left hand and sword in his right and gets into his cart and summons 3 spirits (Pianto, Remol, and Venil (he can make puppets from inanimate objets)).
> 
> "Are we gonna split up or are all of us going to go to one point?"



As Seth got in the Caravan, he began to strike a conversation between the people next to him.

"So, what was your reasoning for joining up with the Genus Army?"


----------



## Sablés (Mar 3, 2014)

The toiling continued. Weiss observed the work of two others to his right, they had apparently followed the the base designs to the letter. Their craftsmanship was acceptable but plain.

Weiss had done the same up until moments ago when he decided to add a little creativity to his machination. C4 plastics were masterfully shaped into a pair of playing cards on the table, a veritable present box tied with a red knot and a clay bird. He smiled at his creations as a father would at his newborn.

_Not bad but they lack substance. I need something bigger than this to be of use._

Weiss motions towards the least busiest member of the group  "Hey, can I ask you something?"


----------



## manidk (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper's face darkened "Insubordination. Refusing direct commands. What use is a dog who can not follow orders." Viper lashes out and strips Sparky of his collar. "You are my dog no longer." He points to the garrotte portal "Go." He says with finality



Sparky begins to walk away, but turns one last time.

"I met a fellow canine by the name of pete while stuck in that hell hole Alexander stole me away to.  I only knew him for a short time, but his toils are a part of me now.  he understood trust and survival in his own ways.  his short friendship is one I'll remember forever.  he may have been a dog, but he was twice the man you are."


----------



## Sablés (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky begins to walk away, but turns one last time.
> 
> "I met a fellow canine by the name of pete while stuck in that hell hole Alexander stole me away to.  I only knew him for a short time, but his toils are a part of me now.  he understood trust and survival in his own ways.  his short friendship is one I'll remember forever.  he may have been a dog, but he was twice the man you are."




[Youtube]Wi34XJx35ZE[/Youtube]


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Barrett finishes his work in record speed and stores his new toys away. "Hmm, I wonder what the others are up to..." He grabs a mirror and peaks aroundc his chest-void as he thinks of the others.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky begins to walk away, but turns one last time.
> 
> "I met a fellow canine by the name of pete while stuck in that hell hole Alexander stole me away to.  I only knew him for a short time, but his toils are a part of me now.  he understood trust and survival in his own ways.  his short friendship is one I'll remember forever.  he may have been a dog, but he was twice the man you are."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky begins to walk away, but turns one last time.
> 
> "I met a fellow canine by the name of pete while stuck in that hell hole Alexander stole me away to.  I only knew him for a short time, but his toils are a part of me now.  he understood trust and survival in his own ways.  his short friendship is one I'll remember forever.  he may have been a dog, but he was twice the man you are."



Viper watches sparky leave, his face an unreadable iron mask. After sparky departs he hits 9 on his speed dial "Hello? Yes Johnny, I am going to require a favor."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

*ARC 2 ACT 2: Titus Andronicus*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Would it be possible to mix the crude and fine cybernetics to save time compared to fine, yet make a better overall product? Hmm... none the less I need to check this problem out concerning my leg. I can just come back later to confirm it._
> Vish puts the custom order on the leg on hold for now (in his head)and just picks the multitool medical arm confirming it. He then makes his way to Floor 5: Fine cybernetics and looks around, he needs a way to make the leg fast enough to be within around the same time as crude. He looks for a person who looks like they have importance on that floor if he can't find the answer himself.



As Viah seeks his answers he encounters a small girl in a maid costume. She wears blonde pig tails and has a mechanical back page of some kind


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xero grins,warily, "Interesting. Back in my heyday they called me Xerox the Ripper. I always found it odd that so few people realized that single mothers,are a buy one get,one free deal."



"Not sure how I feel about that."

Soon after the filtering started. Jack was in the first group in, Xerox was in the 6th 3 hours later


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> As Seth got in the Caravan, he began to strike a conversation between the people next to him.
> 
> "So, what was your reasoning for joining up with the Genus Army?"



Seth displays his terrible as ility to read the mood of a room and is immediately shunned. Vicelord engauges the engine of the craft and the flying bus like ship lifts off. Directly in front of the craft a Medusa gate opens and they are transported to a different layer. Vicelord hits the comma button "Sit rep?" A somewhat staticy voice responds, occasional explosions and gunfire are heard in the background " Fortified structure in area BQ414 is providing a fall back and is acting as a lynchpin rally point for enenmy force, heavy anti air is preventing a bombing run the Titan Legion is elsewhere engaged., over" "Got it, Anti air going down, over and out."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> The toiling continued. Weiss observed the work of two others to his right, they had apparently followed the the base designs to the letter. Their craftsmanship was acceptable but plain.
> 
> Weiss had done the same up until moments ago when he decided to add a little creativity to his machination. C4 plastics were masterfully shaped into a pair of playing cards on the table, a veritable present box tied with a red knot and a clay bird. He smiled at his creations as a father would at his newborn.
> 
> ...



The rather plain looking woman looks up. "Yeah?"


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth displays his terrible as ility to read the mood of a room and is immediately shunned. Vicelord engauges the engine of the craft and the flying bus like ship lifts off. Directly in front of the craft a Medusa gate opens and they are transported to a different layer. Vicelord hits the comma button "Sit rep?" A somewhat staticy voice responds, occasional explosions and gunfire are heard in the background " Fortified structure in area BQ414 is providing a fall back and is acting as a lynchpin rally point for enenmy force, heavy anti air is preventing a bombing run the Titan Legion is elsewhere engaged., over" "Got it, Anti air going down, over and out."



Seth awaits for his time to fight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat changes the concept of sound in area by changing the directiong the soundwaves go,he then create a blade of solid light in his arm and burst in atack everyone that was alive in the imperial caravan. and it escort aware to not let anyone escape.



Maat charges in he is aided by Montgomery Conshire, who is repealing down a building on the opposite slide, loosing pin point accurate pistol rounds and he goes, shattering skulls like watermelons under a mallet. Maat invisibly shanks 2 guards, unaware as they were of an invisible antagonist, he goes for the third when suddenly the man is crush into the ground and The Roof Walker leaps down onto his shoulders and leaps off with such force he leaves whats left of the corpse cratered.

Between the 3 the gaurds were dealt with in under a second.  Up head sounds suggested that the front two vans were also likewise covered.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Not sure how I feel about that."



"Haha, my friend, once you reach a certain age they'll call you a p*d*p**** simply for going for _anyone_ that isn't old and liver-spotted. Now, let us enjoy the ride!"


> Soon after the filtering started. Jack was in the first group in, Xerox was in the 6th 3 hours later



Xerox walked in, appreciating the surroundings for what they were:

Quaint and boring.

He turned towards the other two members of his group, "So, what is it that you two plan to do?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth awaits for his time to fight.



"We are going in low and hot!" And so they did. Vicelord took the craft down to only 12 feet off the ground as they sailed over ally forces and through the dense urban megasprawl. The sky was bright as day from all of the anti-air flak lacing the air. "Target in 300m brace for impact!" Rounds pinged off the hull and chipped the armored glass. Vicelord made no effort to slow or maneuver as they slammed into the fortified building full of well armed combatants, 2 floors up. Vicelord kicked open the hatch before the craft even stopped skidding "DYNAMIC ENTRY MOTHER FUCKERS!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Haha, my friend, once you reach a certain age they'll call you a p*d*p**** simply for going for _anyone_ that isn't old and liver-spotted. Now, let us enjoy the ride!"
> 
> 
> Xerox walked in, appreciating the surroundings for what they were:
> ...



Deron Chual responded first "I am going to check out what kind of weaponry the city gaurd is packing, then sabotage it."

The other man added "I'm going to the water municipality to see if I can't make things a little more, desert appropriate."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deron Chual responded first "I am going to check out what kind of weaponry the city gaurd is packing, then sabotage it."
> 
> The other man added "I'm going to the water municipality to see if I can't make things a little more, desert appropriate."



"All _excellent_ propositions, my friends. But tell me. Why not crush this city in the most humiliating manner possible? Why settle for merely dehydrating the city, when we can inflict upon our foes a _far_ greater thirst? Why settle for robbing our enemies of their ammunition, when we can force them to be stuck firing blanks?"

Xeroxiphon nodded to himself, gripping his cane with both hands as he channeled shinsoo into the tidehunter wood, lending his words a greater charisma, "Yes, my friends, why not rob our enemies of the greatest resource of all?"

He turned towards them, eyebrow raised dramatically.

"Why don't we simply steal all their bitches?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "All _excellent_ propositions, my friends. But tell me. Why not crush this city in the most humiliating manner possible? Why settle for merely dehydrating the city, when we can inflict upon our foes a _far_ greater thirst? Why settle for robbing our enemies of their ammunition, when we can force them to be stuck firing blanks?"
> 
> Xeroxiphon nodded to himself, gripping his cane with both hands as he channeled shinsoo into the tidehunter wood, lending his words a greater charisma, "Yes, my friends, why not rob our enemies of the greatest resource of all?"
> 
> ...


The two men looked at each other. Deron raised his hand, like a school child in class "I have a question"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The two men looked at each other. Deron raised his hand, like a school child in class "I have a question"



Xerox held his hand out, gesturing for him to continue


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We are going in low and hot!" And so they did. Vicelord took the craft down to only 12 feet off the ground as they sailed over ally forces and through the dense urban megasprawl. The sky was bright as day from all of the anti-air flak lacing the air. "Target in 300m brace for impact!" Rounds pinged off the hull and chipped the armored glass. Vicelord made no effort to slow or maneuver as they slammed into the fortified building full of well armed combatants, 2 floors up. Vicelord kicked open the hatch before the craft even stopped skidding "DYNAMIC ENTRY MOTHER FUCKERS!"



Seth jumped out and followed Vicelord's lead. As he was jumping he was accompanied by his three spirits. They all began by immediately attacking the enemy forces. Seth started shooting as many as he could. Remol created 60 smoke soliders who each fought against the combatants in groups of 3. Coindu (with his body already covered with poison) threw his arm forward and a great mass of poison erupted from his body. With that it all attacked the enemy. The poison was extremely corrosive. Velin began controlling the enemy soldiers weapons to attack them.

Sphere/Step/ZP/Rubear all at 25%. Their first priority was dodging and the next was attacking.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xerox held his hand out, gesturing for him to continue



"Why? How does that help us accomplish our goals in anyway at all?"
"Yeah... I really don't get it to be honest. I thought the sabotage idea was pretty good my self, wish I'd thought of it."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Why? How does that help us accomplish our goals in anyway at all?"
> "Yeah... I really don't get it to be honest. I thought the sabotage idea was pretty good my self, wish I'd thought of it."



Xeroxiphon frowned, like a teacher dealing with a slow-witted child.

"Tell me, my friend. Or we not The Plague? Do we not deny our enemy all their resources? What greater blow to the morale of our foes can there be than to remind them of the futility of their resistance than being forced to rely on the ugliest of all skanks, the rankest of vaginas, in order to satiate their base lusts?"

The older man shakes his head, "No, no. Water can be replaced. A lack of weaponry can be overcome with tactics, desperation, and sheer brute strength. A cornered rat is when its most dangerous, after all.

"No, the most effective tool in war is not to merely strike the enemy down. That only serves to encourage the survivors. Martyrs them. No, no, no, what we must do is drive them _to despair_. And denying our foes the comfort of their women, rob them of the futures that they would look forward to after their sought after victory, _that_, my friends, _that_ is what it means to drive a man to despair. Yessssss, can you not see it?" Xeroxiphon says, one hand sweeping out towards the city, as the other channels more shinsoo into his cane, enhancing his charisma even more to overcome the pairs skepticism, "A future where, a mission well accomplished, we take the dreams and hopes of our enemies and ravish them until they cry out our names, again and again? Devouring all the fruits of our foes labor, peaches and all?"

Xeroxiphon's gaze returned to the pair, "Does that not entice you? To bring despair to our enemies as we ourselves reap all the benefits of what they have been robbed of? What could be crueler? What could be more fitting for us, other than to descend like locusts and take all of what our foes have built for ourselves, driving them to ruin in the process?

"Surely you see it now?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xeroxiphon frowned, like a teacher dealing with a slow-witted child.
> 
> "Tell me, my friend. Or we not The Plague? Do we not deny our enemy all their resources? What greater blow to the morale of our foes can there be than to remind them of the futility of their resistance than being forced to rely on the ugliest of all skanks, the rankest of vaginas, in order to satiate their base lusts?"
> 
> ...


Deron scratches his chin

"But if we do that... they will be mad... And then shoot us with the guns that we didn't sabotage."
"I'd like to not be shot. Pretty high on my list of things to do, right under breathe."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deron scratches his chin
> 
> "But if we do that... they will be mad... And then shoot us with the guns that we didn't sabotage."
> "I'd like to not be shot. Pretty high on my list of things to do, right under breathe."



Xeroxiphon stared at them

"Why would we get shot at? Leave that job to the cannon fodder who are paid to stand there and eat bullets for the rest of us."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xeroxiphon stared at them
> 
> "Why would we get shot at? Leave that job to the cannon fodder who are paid to stand there and eat bullets for the rest of us."



"Im just saying mate, the whole point of the plague is resource denial, leaving a bunch of armed pissed off guys seems like a rather large failure to accomplish our mission."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Im just saying mate, the whole point of the plague is resource denial, leaving a bunch of armed pissed off guys seems like a rather large failure to accomplish our mission."



"Im not saying we cant do both. In fact, I'd be more surprised if someone else hadn't already thought of it first.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Im not saying we cant do both."



"Ah ok I see now. Well I'm going to go get started on the one that could kill us. Good luck." Deron slips into a back alley


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Sensing that Bronze was producing over sixty megaShinji's of emo, Hacil decided to leave such dangerous materials alone. Turning to gold he said, "So, I heard your names are Gold and Bronze? Are you guys brothers? Is there a Silver?"



Bronze's eyes well with tears as he bits his lower lip angstily, "No, no there isn't." Gold responds, looking off into the mid distance reflectivity


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ah ok I see now. Well I'm going to go get started on the one that could kill us. Good luck." Deron slips into a back alley



"The same to you."

_Stay Thirsty, my friend._

Xeroxiphon turns to the other, "So, what will you do, then?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "The same to you."
> 
> _Stay Thirsty, my friend._
> 
> Xeroxiphon turns to the other, "So, what will you do, then?"



"Well... I do like bitches..."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Well... I do like bitches..."



"Theres no need to worry, so long as everyone else does their job, then everything will work out." Xerox pours shinsoo into his cane, lending his words a greater weight, "What if I could guarantee a 100% success rate in nabbing said bitches, and getting them to follow us back to the convoy willingly before the day was through?"


----------



## manidk (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bronze's eyes well with tears as he bits his lower lip angstily, "No, no there isn't." Gold responds, looking off into the mid distance reflectivity



Somewhere far away, Robert spits out his drink.



Zhen Chan said:


> Viper watches sparky leave, his face an unreadable iron mask. After sparky departs he hits 9 on his speed dial "Hello? Yes Johnny, I am going to require a favor."



Sparky looks around for his group.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The rather plain looking woman looks up. "Yeah?"



"I am in need of your services, friend. I recall something about Teraton bombs being detonated  in the Black Scorpion's memo. As this is most likely the place where said explosives are created, would you happen to know where I might find some? If not, what's the strongest stuff I can make in a short time in TNT Equivalent?"


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bronze's eyes well with tears as he bits his lower lip angstily, "No, no there isn't." Gold responds, looking off into the mid distance reflectivity



_God fucking damn it._ Hacil managed to keep himself from slapping Bronze upside the head.
"I see...I think I understand. I'm sorry for your loss. So, why did you two join the Scorpions? And what can you guys do that made you join the Gestalt?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky looks around for his group.



Sparky finds himself alone on a rooftop. A man in a black leather jacket with a white undershirt and red scarf sits on a nearby chimney, opening and closing a butterfly knife repeatedly while talking on his phone. "Yeah, uh huh, ok, yeah, yup, when?, that's doable, yeah, alright bye." He places the phone on his inside jacket pocket and peers over at sparky. His outline sharp against the fierce moonlight.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Barrett was ease-dropping on the tail-end of Viper and Sparky's argument. _I have a feeling that this'll turn ugly quick..._ He changes his void location to follow Sparky.



manidk said:


> Sparky looks around for his group.



Barrett opened a portal in front of the walking dog. He writes something on a piece of paper and drops it in front of Sparky, it reading:

"Yo, you alright? I kinda saw the little spat you and your...former master just had."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "I am in need of your services, friend. I recall something about Teraton bombs being detonated  in the Black Scorpion's memo. As this is most likely the place where said explosives are created, would you happen to know where I might find some? If not, what's the strongest stuff I can make in a short time in TNT Equivalent?"


"I don't know, but even if I did I seriously doubt they would let someone like you near it. Particularly since you obviously don't even know your way around a bomb." She brushes off her overalls "Id advise paying attention and learning what your doing before you get yourself killed, or worse, get me killed."



Ichypa said:


> _God fucking damn it._ Hacil managed to keep himself from slapping Bronze upside the head.
> "I see...I think I understand. I'm sorry for your loss. So, why did you two join the Scorpions? And what can you guys do that made you join the Gestalt?"



"We-" Gold holds up his hand and silences bronze. "For the money, like many others."


----------



## manidk (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky finds himself alone on a rooftop. A man in a black leather jacket with a white undershirt and red scarf sits on a nearby chimney, opening and closing a butterfly knife repeatedly while talking on his phone. "Yeah, uh huh, ok, yeah, yup, when?, that's doable, yeah, alright bye." He places the phone on his inside jacket pocket and peers over at sparky. His outline sharp against the fierce moonlight.



Sparky peers back, unable to communicate properly with Johnny unless they are Bros.  By now, even Viper would be unable to hear him clearly.



P-X 12 said:


> Barrett was ease-dropping on the tail-end of Viper and Sparky's argument. _I have a feeling that this'll turn ugly quick..._ He changes his void location to follow Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sparky eats the paper.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> retconned



No. **


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky peers back, unable to communicate properly with Johnny unless they are Bros.  By now, even Viper would be unable to hear him clearly.



Johnny hops down from the chimney and stands before sparky. He crouches down and pats his head once, leaving it there. "Your with me. Follow." He stands and begins leaping from roof top to roof top


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We-" Gold holds up his hand and silences bronze. "For the money, like many others."



A pair of shades silently materializes on top of Bronze's head.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Barrett sits down, sets his headphones to a random song, and waits for something to do. Said headphones were playing;

[YOUTUBE]uC6vcsdd7LY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We-" Gold holds up his hand and silences bronze. "For the money, like many others."



"Sounds legit." Hacil said with a nod. "Anyway, what do you guys do? I can summon and do buffs and debuffs, Skreet controls dragons, and Jert is one with the storm. I forget what Charles and Isaac do."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Barrett sits down, sets his headphones to a random song, and waits for something to do. Said headphones were playing;
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uC6vcsdd7LY[/YOUTUBE]



The chair Barrett sits in explodes 

Megan is suddenly standing over him "Back to work"


----------



## manidk (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> No. **



The paper disappears from Sparky's stomach.



Zhen Chan said:


> Johnny hops down from the chimney and stands before sparky. He crouches down and pats his head once, leaving it there. "Your with me. Follow." He stands and begins leaping from roof top to roof top



Sparky goes into base robo-mode and follows, keeping a bit of distance and watching their backs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth jumped out and followed Vicelord's lead. As he was jumping he was accompanied by his three spirits. They all began by immediately attacking the enemy forces. Seth started shooting as many as he could. Remol created 60 smoke soliders who each fought against the combatants in groups of 3. Coindu (with his body already covered with poison) threw his arm forward and a great mass of poison erupted from his body. With that it all attacked the enemy. The poison was extremely corrosive. Velin began controlling the enemy soldiers weapons to attack them.
> 
> Sphere/Step/ZP/Rubear all at 25%. Their first priority was dodging and the next was attacking.



Seth Hops out after vicelord. The room was a total clusterfuck. Between the dust from the debris, the destroyed lighting, and the chaos the conditions would have been bad enough, but add 60 fodder smoke soliders and you have yourself a perfect storm of shittiness. Visibility and line of sight were effectivly zero, perfect conditions for indiscriminate slaughter. Vicelord opened up, spraying the room with abandon, several others joined her. The spent polonium alloy shells glowing blue, so fierce was the radiation, and spilling across the floor like rain drops, so rapid was the barrage. "RELOAD!" Vicelord commanded as she made a slow advance into the smoke and darkness, up ahead the remains of a door were identified by the sporadic beams of light shining through. Shuffling could be heard on the other side


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Sounds legit." Hacil said with a nod. "Anyway, what do you guys do? I can summon and do buffs and debuffs, Skreet controls dragons, and Jert is one with the storm. I forget what Charles and Isaac do."



"We are just two brothers sticking together, trying to help out where we can.We don't summon dragons or do any of that fancy stuff."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We are just two brothers sticking together, trying to help out where we can.We don't summon dragons or do any of that fancy stuff."



Aviators began spontaneously falling through the air around the brothers like raindrops

Mysteriously


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Theres no need to worry, so long as everyone else does their job, then everything will work out." Xerox pours shinsoo into his cane, lending his words a greater weight, "What if I could guarantee a 100% success rate in nabbing said bitches, and getting them to follow us back to the convoy willingly before the day was through?"



"That would be a sight to see, wouldn't it. Well I'm all for it."


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Seth Hops out after vicelord. The room was a total clusterfuck. Between the dust from the debris, the destroyed lighting, and the chaos the conditions would have been bad enough, but add 60 fodder smoke soliders and you have yourself a perfect storm of shittiness. Visibility and line of sight were effectivly zero, perfect conditions for indiscriminate slaughter. Vicelord opened up, spraying the room with abandon, several others joined her. The spent polonium alloy shells glowing blue, so fierce was the radiation, and spilling across the floor like rain drops, so rapid was the barrage. "RELOAD!" Vicelord commanded as she made a slow advance into the smoke and darkness, up ahead the remains of a door were identified by the sporadic beams of light shining through. Shuffling could be heard on the other side


Seth reloads.

He and his spirits standby for orders and any incoming fighting/surprise attacks that may come.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Viah seeks his answers he encounters a small girl in a maid costume. She wears blonde pig tails and has a mechanical back page of some kind


Vish walks over to the small girl
"Excuse me miss. My name is Vish, I was trying to figure out how to make fine cybernetics in the same amount of time as crude cybernetics. I was considering a combination of both to save time compared to only fine, but still have a higher quality than crude. A middle so to speak, do you have any ideas of the possibility of such a thing?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Maat charges in he is aided by Montgomery Conshire, who is repealing down a building on the opposite slide, loosing pin point accurate pistol rounds and he goes, shattering skulls like watermelons under a mallet. Maat invisibly shanks 2 guards, unaware as they were of an invisible antagonist, he goes for the third when suddenly the man is crush into the ground and The Roof Walker leaps down onto his shoulders and leaps off with such force he leaves whats left of the corpse cratered.
> 
> Between the 3 the gaurds were dealt with in under a second.  Up head sounds suggested that the front two vans were also likewise covered.



Maat make a large barrier in the area manipulating the light to not cover anything that was building from the city. He made the barrier solely to make the caravan and the people atacking or from the caravan and it escourt invisible to anyone outside of the barrier but visible from the inside, though others objects like the street and buildings were still able be seem like it wasn't covered by the barrier at all,the barrier also wasn't solid so anyone could enter or leave it.

He then started to search for anything alive from the caravan and it escourt and kill it as fast as possible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Seth reloads.
> 
> He and his spirits standby for orders and any incoming fighting/surprise attacks that may come.



Vicelord crouched down and whispered "I'll force them into cover, you two close to melee distance and take em out " Referring to Seth and another man "When I say go, you go."

She strode boldly in front of the door and opened fire, spraying everything with irradiated death, she paused only to reload "GO"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "That would be a sight to see, wouldn't it. Well I'm all for it."



Xeroxiphon nods

"Tell me, my friend, what is it that you can do? Things would go more quickly if you possessed an ability to make tracking down our quarry more efficient."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xeroxiphon nods
> 
> "Tell me, my friend, what is it that you can do? Things would go more quickly if you possessed an ability to make tracking down our quarry more efficient."



"You know not everyone has powers right? In fact most people don't. That being said..." He looks around. "I do have one that that makes me special I guess. He unzips his fly and flops out the biggest cock xerox had ever seen a human, but that wasn't the strange part. It was solid gold. "The names Midas by the way"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You know not everyone has powers right? In fact most people don't. That being said..." He looks around. "I do have one that that makes me special I guess. He unzips his fly and flops out the biggest cock xerox had ever seen a human, but that wasn't the strange part. It was solid gold. "The names Midas by the way"



Somewhere else far away
Takime spits out her drink of choice in shock, it also goes out of her nose


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You know not everyone has powers right? In fact most people don't. That being said..." He looks around. "I do have one that that makes me special I guess. He unzips his fly and flops out the biggest cock xerox had ever seen a human, but that wasn't the strange part. It was solid gold. "The names Midas by the way"



Xeroxiphon taps his chin, thoroughly impressed.

"Interesting. But bringing such a tool to bear is not cost effective with the time left to us."

He glances around.

"It seems we'll have to be more direct. Locate whatever you feel to be a choice taco, and then abduct the target by force." The old man points to an empty building, "Render them unconscious, and then deposit them in that building over there. Keep them hidden. I shall take care of the...conversion personally."

Xerox levels an eye at Midas, his new partner in crime, "Can I trust you with this?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xeroxiphon taps his chin, thoroughly impressed.
> 
> "Interesting. But bringing such a tool to bear is not cost effective with the time left to us."
> 
> ...



"Aye aye" Midas tucks away his 'brick' and sloops away


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We are just two brothers sticking together, trying to help out where we can.We don't summon dragons or do any of that fancy stuff."



"Then what can you do?" Hacil asked patiently. "Our chances of survival -- and for more importantly for you, of earning more money -- are greatly increased if we can work well together. I for one would really like to know if you two are as capable of covering my ass as I am capable of covering yours or not. I'm sorry if I'm being intrusive, but its far better to work together than it is to work separately."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 4, 2014)

Eyebrow raised in contemplation, Xeroxiphon turns around and begins his booty hunt


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky goes into base robo-mode and follows, keeping a bit of distance and watching their backs.



They soon come to edge of town, and the end of the buildings. Johnny leaps down to the ground, strutting casually into the night, apparently fully knowledgable of where he is headed.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "*I don't know*, but even if I did I seriously doubt they would let someone like you near it. Particularly since you obviously don't even know your way around a bomb." She brushes off her overalls "Id advise paying attention and learning what your doing before you get yourself killed, or worse, get me killed."




"Quite right, You only get lucky once after all." Weiss rubs his chin and nods at the female's astute observation 

"That said you certainly know your stuff, Name's Weiss by the way and I've mostly been learning from crudely watching you guys. What say you teach me to be a pro? That way, we can give those imperials the joyous experience of a bomb blowing up in their faces  and get to live at the same time." Weiss stares at the plain girl whilst positively glowing with excitement


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish walks over to the small girl
> "Excuse me miss. My name is Vish, I was trying to figure out how to make fine cybernetics in the same amount of time as crude cybernetics. I was considering a combination of both to save time compared to only fine, but still have a higher quality than crude. A middle so to speak, do you have any ideas of the possibility of such a thing?"



"I could make you one, or I could give you real limbs, better limbs. And 'upgrades'" She revs a power drill on that last word


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I could make you one, or I could give you real limbs, better limbs. And 'upgrades'" She revs a power drill on that last word



"Wouldn't be the first time I just said yes to something today ignoring the full consequences. Well as long as you don't kill me or make me braindead I'm fine with whatever you have in mind, well that and my good looks. Other than that upgrade away miss... say you look familiar. What is your name?"
Vish has seen this little girl before, but he can't really put his finger on it right now.
Could it be because of that surge of new memories?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wouldn't be the first time I just said yes to something today ignoring the full consequences. Well as long as you don't kill me or make me braindead I'm fine with whatever you have in mind, well that and my good looks. Other than that upgrade away miss... say you look familiar. What is your name?"
> Vish has seen this little girl before, but he can't really put his finger on it right now.
> Could it be because of that surge of new memories?


Her eyes shone like stars as she cranked the drill up to max revs and her back back opened with a decompression sound.
"My names Riley. Now hold still this might hurt alittle." It hurt alot. 

Vish woke up in a white room, clean, simple. Basic bed, chairs, and a bathroom


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Her eyes shone like stars as she cranked the drill up to max revs and her back back opened with a decompression sound.
> "My names Riley. Now hold still this might hurt alittle." It hurt alot.
> 
> Vish woke up in a white room, clean, simple. Basic bed, chairs, and a bathroom



_Owch. I remember now that's Riley, she's rather legendary for... well, lets just not say any words regarding it. I would have said yes anyway considering her caliber. Lets find out what she's done then with her 'upgrades'_
Vish doesn't move he simply looks downwards at where his legs should be, then where his arms should be.


----------



## manidk (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> They soon come to edge of town, and the end of the buildings. Johnny leaps down to the ground, strutting casually into the night, apparently fully knowledgable of where he is headed.



Sparky follows cautiously, still keeping an eye out for enemies.

Sphere 30%, ZP 30%, fleas spread.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vicelord crouched down and whispered "I'll force them into cover, you two close to melee distance and take em out " Referring to Seth and another man "When I say go, you go."
> 
> She strode boldly in front of the door and opened fire, spraying everything with irradiated death, she paused only to reload "GO"



Before they entered the room, Seth substituted Velin for hothead (fire spirit). He also made a soul union with it. As she said go Seth and his spirits attacked. Putting Step at 50% he increased his speed (ZP and Rubear have evenly distributed percents). When he went to slash up close there was another effect due to using the sword in conjunction with his fire ability. It emitted a large "air slash" of extreme heat and radiation. Coindu also went up close and drenched as many soliders he could in poison. Remol created an _extremely_ large smoke mace with transparent smoke and attacked the enemy forces.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Before they entered the room, Seth substituted Velin for hothead (fire spirit). He also made a soul union with it. As she said go Seth and his spirits attacked. Putting Step at 50% he increased his speed (ZP and Rubear have evenly distributed percents). When he went to slash up close there was another effect due to using the sword in conjunction with his fire ability. It emitted a large "air slash" of extreme heat and radiation. Coindu also went up close and drenched as many soliders he could in poison. Remol created an _extremely_ large smoke mace with transparent smoke and attacked the enemy forces.



 can't have greater and lesser spirits out at the same time


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> can't have greater and lesser spirits out at the same time



That's the lesser version of the fire spirit. I`ve done this before. with the fire spirit too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Owch. I remember now that's Riley, she's rather legendary for... well, lets just not say any words regarding it. I would have said yes anyway considering her caliber. Lets find out what she's done then with her 'upgrades'_
> Vish doesn't move he simply looks downwards at where his legs should be, then where his arms should be.



Vish looks down., he is under thin covers from the neck down. One, two arms. One, two legs. First signs look good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> That's the lesser version of the fire spirit. I`ve done this before. with the fire spirit too.



Not with me going you haven't


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish looks down., he is under thin covers from the neck down. One, two arms. One, two legs. First signs look good.



Vish gets up slowly to look in a mirror to see his entire body.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Before they entered the room, Seth substituted *all  of his spirits * Velin for *Ignis* (fire spirit). He also made a soul union with it. As she said go Seth and his spirits attacked. Putting Step at 50% he increased his speed (ZP and Rubear have evenly distributed percents). When he went to slash up close there was another effect due to using the sword in conjunction with his fire ability. It emitted a*n extremely* large "air slash" of extreme *intense* heat and radiation. Coindu also went up close and drenched as many soliders he could in poison. Remol created an _extremely_ large smoke mace with transparent smoke and attacked the enemy forces.



Fixed      .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish gets up slowly to look in a mirror to see his entire body.


Viish goes into the bathroom and removes his shirt. His chest and abdomen are a patchwork of stitches and scars. Many of the patches aren't his skin color, and a few don't even look to be from a human. Despite how he looks he feels marvelously good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky follows cautiously, still keeping an eye out for enemies.
> 
> Sphere 30%, ZP 30%, fleas spread.



The landscape is quiet. About two miles out they come across an... Interesting group of people

"Aww you waited, I am touched." Johnny proclaimed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

> Before they entered the room, Seth substituted all of his spirits for Ignis (fire spirit). He also made a soul union with it. As she said go Seth attacked. Putting Step at 50% he increased his speed (ZP and Rubear have evenly distributed percents). When he went to slash up close there was another effect due to using the sword in conjunction with his fire ability. It emitted an extremely large "air slash" of  intense heat and radiation


The air slash swept its way down the hallway, bisecting any poor fool who had peaked out of cover. The hallway had 3 doors to a side and one door at the end. Up stairs were on the left of the door at the end of the hall and down stairs were in the right. Of the 3 doors on each side of the hallway the near and farthest were open on the left and the nearest and middle on the right. At the far end the door was barricaded.

Seth's air slash killed 3 soldiers as he entered the hall way. The man accompanying him slips in beside him and ducked into the first door on the right, entering into a melee immediately with the rooms inhabitants


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viish goes into the bathroom and removes his shirt. His chest and abdomen are a patchwork of stitches and scars. Many of the patches aren't his skin color, and a few don't even look to be from a human. Despite how he looks he feels marvelously good.



"Amazing, it's like I'm a patchwork of art... Is this going to last I wonder? If it does she's truly an artist."
Vish checks the rest of his body.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Amazing, it's like I'm a patchwork of art... Is this going to last I wonder? If it does she's truly an artist."
> Vish checks the rest of his body.



Vish checks his back. Its the same as the front. It takes him a second to realize he can see his back because his head just turned 180 degrees


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish checks his back. Its the same as the front. It takes him a second to realize he can see his back because his head just turned 180 degrees



"Hahaha, that's cool."
Vish turns his head back to the front.
"Wonder what else this body can do. But I have to check..."
He then decides to look down 'there'.
This would say more about her than him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Then what can you do?" Hacil asked patiently. "Our chances of survival -- and for more importantly for you, of earning more money -- are greatly increased if we can work well together. I for one would really like to know if you two are as capable of covering my ass as I am capable of covering yours or not. I'm sorry if I'm being intrusive, but its far better to work together than it is to work separately."



"I appreciate your concerns but you would be best served by worrying about yourself. My brother and I are quite capable of looking after outprselves and each other. We didn't get here by accident after all."


----------



## manidk (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The landscape is quiet. About two miles out they come across an... Interesting group of people
> 
> "Aww you waited, I am touched." Johnny proclaimed
> 
> ...



Sparky glances around, thinking he recognizes a few of them.


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I appreciate your concerns but you would be best served by worrying about yourself. My brother and I are quite capable of looking after outprselves and each other. We didn't get here by accident after all."



Hacil recognized that he wasn't going to get anywhere further. "Okay then. I won't pry further." he sighed. "But regardless of how well you two can look out for yourselves, it would be better if all seven of us looked out for each other, don't you think. Anyway, Jert," Hacil said turning back to the stormmaker, "I believe we were discussing what would acceptably constitute a 'first-born.'"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hahaha, that's cool."
> Vish turns his head back to the front.
> "Wonder what else this body can do. But I have to check..."
> He then decides to look down 'there'.
> This would say more about her than him.



Vish, checks his groin and sees a ridged dome like structure.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The air slash swept its way down the hallway, bisecting any poor fool who had peaked out of cover. The hallway had 3 doors to a side and one door at the end. Up stairs were on the left of the door at the end of the hall and down stairs were in the right. Of the 3 doors on each side of the hallway the near and farthest were open on the left and the nearest and middle on the right. At the far end the door was barricaded.
> 
> Seth's air slash killed 3 soldiers as he entered the hall way. The man accompanying him slips in beside him and ducked into the first door on the right, entering into a melee immediately with the rooms inhabitants



Seth goes over the pros and cons of which door to go. 

_Follow him in_
*Pros:*
They won't expect him
It'll be 2 against a lot instead of 1
Better idea of what's in there by hearing the melee.

*Cons:*
He'll lose time 

_Go into another door_
Pros:
Dividing and conquering will increase the mission time

Cons:
Unaware of what's in there
Less chance for survival by himself
They're probably expecting someone 

He takes a middle route and sends Pianto and Bomu (explosion spirit) in the room on the right. Pianto starts by sending invisible ink under the door. Which then turn into a bunch of soldiers. There is an invisible ink rope connected with the goons. When Bomu hears fighting he enters detonates the drones. After that he and Pianto enter the room and begin fighting what's left. Pianto and his drawings are not hurt by the explosions due to Bomu controlling what is hurt/and what's not.

Seth and Yellow Monkey. enter the room on the right, unfused. When Seth enters he begins to engage his opponents with both his gun and sword. Yellow Monkey assists the nameless partner if need be and also attacks the enemies.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky glances around, thinking he recognizes a few of them.



Sparky recognizes the first three. The Shadow Man, Maruki and Edmond Dantes respectively. The other four were unknown.

"Where we headed again?" Asked Cat face in thick Cajun accent
"Does it matter?" Responded the pretty shirtless man
"Of course it matters, managing ones expectations is the key to success." responded the suited gentleman
Johnny interceded "Tyrus, Kyrie, now it now the time for bickering." He chided, addressing pretty and suit respectively. "Vil I am sure I informed you that we are headed into the belly of the beast. The Prime command center."
"Ah yes I forgot, the whole suicidal journey aspect must have slipped my mind."

There was a shared chuckle


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat make a large barrier in the area manipulating the light to not cover anything that was building from the city. He made the barrier solely to make the caravan and the people atacking or from the caravan and it escourt invisible to anyone outside of the barrier but visible from the inside, though others objects like the street and buildings were still able be seem like it wasn't covered by the barrier at all,the barrier also wasn't solid so anyone could enter or leave it.
> 
> He then started to search for anything alive from the caravan and it escourt and kill it as fast as possible.



Maat did a quick body check on the guards, they were all dead. A shrill whistle sounded from the other ground. Things were all wrapped up there too.  As agreed upon the two group met in front of the treaded vehicles

"Alright, these bad boys are sealed up tight. Drivers have bunkered down. Any ideas?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Quite right, You only get lucky once after all." Weiss rubs his chin and nods at the female's astute observation
> 
> "That said you certainly know your stuff, Name's Weiss by the way and I've mostly been learning from crudely watching you guys. What say you teach me to be a pro? That way, we can give those imperials the joyous experience of a bomb blowing up in their faces  and get to live at the same time." Weiss stares at the plain girl whilst positively glowing with excitement



"I wouldn't call myself a pro, by I used to be a blast miner so I know a bit."


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Barrett gets back to work. He starts making a makeshift incendiary grenades before switching to making mortar ammunition. He of course pockets some of his work. "Oh, I can tell this'll be fun."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Maat did a quick body check on the guards, they were all dead. A shrill whistle sounded from the other ground. Things were all wrapped up there too.  As agreed upon the two group met in front of the treaded vehicles
> 
> "Alright, these bad boys are sealed up tight. Drivers have bunkered down. Any ideas?"



Maat dismiss his stealth and speak "We are going to take whats inside with us,right? So the best would leave this pleace without a trace,or we can just destroy everything and delete the evidence,it falls under or actions,i can build a stealth,acting like the people from the imperial caravan and reach a safe spot where we can do what we want without much trouble,afterall this caravan was supossed to reach without much attetion,so i don't think citizens and such would show up,but then the problem is when we reach the end of the road,we might find someone.

So i think the best would be to take this caravan with us stealthed as the imperial until a safe spot,or if its too much trouble and might reveal our actions we should just destroy it here,what you guys say about it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2014)

"What if we just Houdini them?" Montgomery suggested
"Explain" demanded Starla
"Well we could call for a gate, and then have them gated off to the O.M's or The legion and let them crack it" 
"Sounds viable. Anybody disagree?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What if we just Houdini them?" Montgomery suggested
> "Explain" demanded Starla
> "Well we could call for a gate, and then have them gated off to the O.M's or The legion and let them crack it"
> "Sounds viable. Anybody disagree?"




Maats speaks "No problems here"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish, checks his groin and sees a ridged dome like structure.



Vish looks away and pretends he didn't see it he's slightly red
"I'll deal with that as it comes..."
Vish leaves the bathroom dressed, looks around then leaves the room
"Hmm now what do I do?"
He checks what floor he's on


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish looks away and pretends he didn't see it he's slightly red
> "I'll deal with that as it comes..."
> Vish leaves the bathroom dressed, looks around then leaves the room
> "Hmm now what do I do?"
> He checks what floor he's on



As Vish gets dressed he puts his hand in his pocket and feels a piece of paper, an owners manual. It details  the upgrades he has received

- 270 degree neck swivel
- Omnidirectional joints
- 57 additional joints
- 2 additional supporting spinal columns
- Vertical surface adhesion
- Increased temperature resistance
- ohm raise
- Air bladder
- Aqua lung
- Multistage filtration system
- re-routed and optimized nerve paths ways
- 5000% increase in energy efficiency
- Sleep re-tooled
- Teeth, Nails, and Bones strengthened
- Muscle elasticity increased


----------



## TehChron (Mar 5, 2014)

Xeroxiphon walks through the city, keeping an eye out for random hot women, he comes across a blonde who, while hot, seemed a little bit on the anorexic side for his tastes:



_What an odd way to cope with the heat. Oh well._

He approaches the girl, grabbing her attention with a wave and his best grandfatherly smile.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xeroxiphon walks through the city, keeping an eye out for random hot women, he comes across a blonde who, while hot, seemed a little bit on the anorexic side for his tastes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The girl smiles and walks up to him "Tre Fiddy and Meh make ya lolli bomb. Be teh best money ya eva spent me promise. Suck ta chrome offa teh truck rim me did."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The girl smiles and walks up to him "Tre Fiddy and Meh make ya lolli bomb. Be teh best money ya eva spent me promise. Suck ta chrome offa teh truck rim me did."



_...Well at least I'm sure she'll be able to handle Midas' equipment_

"Certainly, my dear. Give me a peck on the lips and we'll be able to get down to business." He pours half his shinsoo into his cane to maximize his persuasive power, and the other half to Rubear. The Great Itch overlooked him by respect, but there was no reason to try his luck against the lesser diseases.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> _...Well at least I'm sure she'll be able to handle Midas' equipment_
> 
> "Certainly, my dear. Give me a peck on the lips and we'll be able to get down to business." He pours half his shinsoo into his cane to maximize his persuasive power, and the other half to Rubear. The Great Itch overlooked him by respect, but there was no reason to try his luck against the lesser diseases.



"Ah ah No money no honey. Tre fiddy will get cha 24 hours o paradise  you best believe. Me pie is teh gospel truth." She gets closer and wraps her arm around his neck "Me sure ya can afford it. Distinguished poppa like yaself."


"Dontcha be wasten ya money on dat ratchet skank. You'd be much betta off with me mistah. I gives ta bestest goods in town."



"Who ya callin skank ya turkey vulture!"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ah ah No money no honey. Tre fiddy will get cha 24 hours o paradise  you best believe. Me pie is teh gospel truth." She gets closer and wraps her arm around his neck "Me sure ya can afford it. Distinguished poppa like yaself."
> 
> 
> "Dontcha be wasten ya money on dat ratchet skank. You'd be much betta off with me mistah. I gives ta bestest goods in town."
> ...



_Not what I was going for, but Im sure they'll clean up well as long as they keep theyre mouths shut_

"Now, now ladies. Im rather old, you see, and just want some companionship. If you want money from me, all I want is a little old peck on the lips to show you're serious about spending time with an old bore like me. Besides,"

The old man reaches over, wrapping his arm around the waist of the new arrival, "I have plenty of money." He flashes them a winning smile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Vish gets dressed he puts his hand in his pocket and feels a piece of paper, an owners manual. It details  the upgrades he has received
> 
> - 270 degree neck swivel
> - Omnidirectional joints
> ...



Vish decides to stay in the room to test every single one of these out and think of each one in his head.
He first tests out the joints, then attempts to crawl around the room like spiderman whilst testing said joints.

Temperature resistance... no way to test that one normally.
Air bladder for buoyancy in strange environments and other uses.
Aqua  lung for underwater adventures.

ohm raise? Does that mean voice or hearing?
Vish first focuses on his hearing to see if he can hear things from the room.
Then his voice, "Do re mi fa so la ti do." He gradually does this over and over until he notices a difference.

"Multistage filtration system? Would that explain the... next."

"Optimized nerve pathways, my reactions have been enhanced?"
Vish takes his goggles and tosses it up to compare out slowly it moves to his original reactions before the surgery. Then he pushes zeropoint to 100% for the second toss to compare it even more.

"Muscle elasticity, does that mean I can..."
Vish throws the goggles again this time some distance away then attempts to stretch his arm to catch it, then have his arm return with goggles in hand

"Then sleep retooled. That's an interesting way of putting it. I have to get myself tired to try that one out and see the difference. 5000% increase in energy efficiency huh?"
Vish taps his feet.
((waiting on the results on doing all of that stuff))


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish decides to stay in the room to test every single one of these out and think of each one in his head.
> He first tests out the joints, then attempts to crawl around the room like spiderman whilst testing said joints.


The test is a resounding success


> ohm raise? Does that mean voice or hearing?
> Vish first focuses on his hearing to see if he can hear things from the room.
> Then his voice, "Do re mi fa so la ti do." He gradually does this over and over until he notices a difference.


No noticeable difference, must not be what ohm means


> "Optimized nerve pathways, my reactions have been enhanced?"
> Vish takes his goggles and tosses it up to compare out slowly it moves to his original reactions before the surgery. Then he pushes zeropoint to 100% for the second toss to compare it even more.


Vish notices slight improvement in speed but a massive improvement in smoothness. He didn't even have to think about moving his arm, it moved seemingly by its self


> "Muscle elasticity, does that mean I can..."
> Vish throws the goggles again this time some distance away then attempts to stretch his arm to catch it, then have his arm return with goggles in hand


Test failed. Must be a different kind of elasticity


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> No noticeable difference, must not be what ohm means


"Ohm raise, so my resistance to ohms then? That one is rather vague. I guess it's electricity."


> Test failed. Must be a different kind of elasticity


"Hmm, that would have been cool. Lets try something else."
Vish pokes at the muscles on his arm to feel it's properties while flexing as hard as he can


----------



## manidk (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sparky recognizes the first three. The Shadow Man, Maruki and Edmond Dantes respectively. The other four were unknown.
> 
> "Where we headed again?" Asked Cat face in thick Cajun accent
> "Does it matter?" Responded the pretty shirtless man
> ...



Sparky takes in this information.

_Dammit._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky takes in this information.
> 
> _Dammit._



"Whats with the dog?" Asked Tyrus
"Come now dogs are mans best friend, im told they have a harmonizing influence. "
"Sounds like bullshit"
"Yeah well ive always prefered wolves anyway."
 "I have concerns about what effect having a pet along will have on our mission." Interjected piu'lik


----------



## manidk (Mar 5, 2014)

Sparky gets tired of not being able to communicate and devotes a few nanites to creating another dog-to-humanese translator.

_*"DO NOT WORRY ABOUT ME, I CAN HOLD MY OWN."*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2014)

"See he can hold his own, everything is fine." Laughed johnny. Kyrie seemed unconvinced.  "Now let's get somewhere a little more,... Intimate."

Johnny pulled a capsule from his pocket and dashed it upon the ground. In its place a tech igloo appeared. Though from outwards appearance it should only hold one or two people comfortably the inside was quite spacious, resembling a town hall more than an igloo.

Once everyone was inside Johnny shut the door and locked it, as it locked the igloo disappeared, becoming undetectable in its own pocket dimension


----------



## manidk (Mar 5, 2014)

Sparky sits patiently, waiting to hear the details of the mission.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I wouldn't call myself a pro, by I used to be a blast miner so I know a bit."



"Good enough for me. What made you leave such a humble occupation and join this bunch of _revolutionaries_?


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

Xerox turns to the two hoes, "Can we go somewhere more private?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ohm raise, so my resistance to ohms then? That one is rather vague. I guess it's electricity."
> 
> "Hmm, that would have been cool. Lets try something else."
> Vish pokes at the muscles on his arm to feel it's properties while flexing as hard as he can



It was like poking a 80% inflated balloon, disturbing. Fish walks into the hallway, sign on the wall says floor 14 ward B and near it is a directory specifing the locations of the other wards, as well as the stairs, elevator and various facilities.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xerox turns to the two hoes, "Can we go somewhere more private?"



"O course bebe " proclaims the second girl as she aggressively drags xerox into a darkened alleyway


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "O course bebe " proclaims the second girl as she aggressively drags xerox into a darkened alleyway



Xerox leans outside the alleyway, ensuring that theres no one to interrupt with Sphere, then he turns to the asian slut.

"Were gonna need to determine the ground rules, dear." The old man suddenly channels Rubear and closes his hand over her mouth before she can react.

Quick for an old fucker.

"You have a choice. Either kiss me willingly, or I plant a bullet in your head."

He didnt have time for games. Jack had a three hour head start on him, after all.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maats speaks "No problems here"



There seemed to be agreement throughout the group so Starla got on her comma and called it in. While waiting Montgomery walked over to Maat "Check this out, found it on a body" he holds up a chain with a golden whistle on the end


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Xerox leans outside the alleyway, ensuring that theres no one to interrupt with Sphere, then he turns to the asian slut.
> 
> "Were gonna need to determine the ground rules, dear." The old man suddenly channels Rubear and closes his hand over her mouth before she can react.
> 
> ...



"Mmm mmmmm mmm mmmm mmmm!" She replies


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Mmm mmmmm mmm mmmm mmmm!" She replies



The old man withdrew his hand, "Sorry dear, Im afraid I cant get in the mood without a little roleplaying."

He pulls out a thick wad of bills, "How much for that kiss?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The old man withdrew his hand, "Sorry dear, Im afraid I cant get in the mood without a little roleplaying."
> 
> He pulls out a thick wad of bills, "How much for that kiss?"



She steps back, her eyes rapidly shifting between the old man and the wad of bills repeatedly. "Um, me doin a discount todeh 1000 even"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> She steps back, her eyes rapidly shifting between the old man and the wad of bills repeatedly. "Um, me doin a discount todeh 1000 even"



He steps up to the girl, Rubear at maximum, cornering her towards a corner. 

"Here you are," He peels off the bill, and hands it to her


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> There seemed to be agreement throughout the group so Starla got on her comma and called it in. While waiting Montgomery walked over to Maat "Check this out, found it on a body" he holds up a chain with a golden whistle on the end



"Let me see" Maat kneel to the golden whistle and analyse it "I remember about rumor about this golden whistle" Maat destroy the chain and picks up the golden whistle "If i remember clearly in my journeys them told me of this whistle it will judge you a worthy or unworthy in the whole hive,if you're a unworthy it will blair like a foghorn but if you're a worthy a pure note will be heard anywhere in the Hive,i have a bad feeling about this here so will keep it with me" Maat looks to the body of the guard  trying to see anything strange after finishing he tells to Montgomery "I'm pretty worried about this being here,the city where you could find this whistle was completely destroyed not so long ago by something,them say theres no trace of that city anymore in the whole layer,anyway you showed this to me than the others any reason in special?" Maat asks


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky sits patiently, waiting to hear the details of the mission.



Johnny dims the lights and a hologram of a large base springs to life, it was apparently real time as ships and troop transports buzzed too and fro rapidly, as large gun batteries swiveled menacingly and 400m tall mechs stood as silent sentinels

"First things first, we meet our contact here." A red dot appeared, 300m outside the furthest security fence "This is a small blind spot in the security network, brought about by the rushed construction of the fortress. Once met our contact will get us past the fence and into a maintence shaft. From there we are on our own. Once in the central hub we split up. Shadow man you go down access hatch XD492 and head east until you come to junction aleph."

Shadow man nodded "And from there I presume I will be creating a 'distraction' correct?"

Johnny smiled "Of course. Make it messy." Jonhnny thought for a moment "On second thought piu'lik you accompany him. Keep the ants from swarming. Now we will follow this path here until this crosswalk, Maruki and Edmond, you split off here and head to the Barracks and Hall of records respectively. Be quick about it, the less reinforcement that can arrive at SM's location the longer the spectacle will last. "

Johnny flips open a butter fly knife and begins trimming his fingernails

"From here we have a straight shot to the command bridge, Tyrus this is where you come in, acquire a suitable target for Vil so we can access the command bridge. Once there I want you two to disable the communications relay. Kyrie, Sparky. Your with me while we deliver... Presents to all the good little girls and boys."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Let me see" Maat kneel to the golden whistle and analyse it "I remember about rumor about this golden whistle" Maat destroy the chain and picks up the golden whistle "If i remember clearly in my journeys them told me of this whistle it will judge you a worthy or unworthy in the whole hive,if you're a unworthy it will blair like a foghorn but if you're a worthy a pure note will be heard anywhere in the Hive,i have a bad feeling about this here so will keep it with me"


"Hey what the hell? No way your keeping my swag. Keep what you kill."


> Maat looks to the body of the guard  trying to see anything strange after finishing he tells to Montgomery "I'm pretty worried about this being here,the city where you could find this whistle was completely destroyed not so long ago by something,them say theres no trace of that city anymore in the whole layer,anyway you showed this to me than the others any reason in special?" Maat asks



"You're standing next to me. Now hand it over."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> He steps up to the girl, Rubear at maximum, cornering her towards a corner.
> 
> "Here you are," He peels off the bill, and hands it to her



She counts with a practiced speed and slips the bills... Somewhere. "Fist tings first poppa" she pops some gum in his mouth while chewing some herself. "Oh tay" she grabs him and kisses him


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> She counts with a practiced speed and slips the bills... Somewhere. "Fist tings first poppa" she pops some gum in his mouth while chewing some herself. "Oh tay" she grabs him and kisses him



The power of conceptual NTR activates, identitying the thing that the hoe loves the most, and turning that same passion and hunger to Xeroxiphon himself, replacing it.

"Can I have that money back, my dear?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The power of conceptual NTR activates, identitying the thing that the hoe loves the most, and turning that same passion and hunger to Xeroxiphon himself, replacing it.
> 
> "Can I have that money back, my dear?"



"What? No me got this money for... you? Wait... me need money to feed you, but you gave me teh money. I... What?" Her nose starts to bleed "Me confused, where you get tis money? Me been sling me taco around town to feed ya and ya alreatee had monies?"

As Xerox replaces her daughter in the hoe's head the glaring inaccuracies begin to deteriorate her mind rapidly


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hey what the hell? No way your keeping my swag. Keep what you kill."
> 
> 
> "You're standing next to me. Now hand it over."



Maat smiles "No need to fight over it,if you want take it,just be sure to not blair the foghorn and reveal or atacks" Maat  hand over the Golden whistle  and then ask "So what exactly we are waiting here?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat smiles "No need to fight over it,if you want take it,just be sure to not blair the foghorn and reveal or atacks" Maat gives  hand over the Golden whistle  and then ask "So what exactly we are waiting here?"



"Thanks MOM." Montgomery pockets the whistle "Any way I suppose we are waiting for-" the treaded transports disappear in a fizz of blue light "that"

"Alright, dig a hole, bury the vans, and let's go"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What? No me got this money for... you? Wait... me need money to feed you, but you gave me teh money. I... What?" Her nose starts to bleed "Me confused, where you get tis money? Me been sling me taco around town to feed ya and ya alreatee had monies?"
> 
> As Xerox replaces her daughter in the hoe's head the glaring inaccuracies begin to deteriorate her mind rapidly


"Im sorry, dont worry, sssshshhssh. Itll be alright." The old man comforts her, before bringing her head forward to kiss him.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Thanks MOM." Montgomery pockets the whistle "Any way I suppose we are waiting for-" the treaded transports disappear in a fizz of blue light "that"
> 
> "Alright, dig a hole, bury the vans, and let's go"



"Well thats was fast" Maat envelops the vans in a barrier of light and compress it the maximiun he  could and then he then change the concept of matter  in the street,only the area necessary to bury  the compressed vans, into something similar to liquid and after burying the vans he returned it to full solid again "We are done here" Maat actives his stealth and follow the others.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Barrett pulls out one of his bombs and examines it. "Seems satisfactory. Now to check some other components.." He stops and walks over to the chemical vats. Using a small vial he pulls out and rather large forceps, he samples a small amount from it and examines it's contents.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Meagan reenters the chamber, "Gather around, I have a present for you hihihi!"


----------



## Sablés (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Meagan reenters the chamber, "Gather around, I have a present for you hihihi!"



Weiss performs a backflip from his work table and with the grace of a veteran gymnast, lands squarely in front of Meagan.  Eyebrow raised in anticipation of the 'present' she promised.

"You rang?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 6, 2014)

"Hmm?" Barrett seals and pockets the chemical and walks over to the group.


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Johnny dims the lights and a hologram of a large base springs to life, it was apparently real time as ships and troop transports buzzed too and fro rapidly, as large gun batteries swiveled menacingly and 400m tall mechs stood as silent sentinels
> 
> "First things first, we meet our contact here." A red dot appeared, 300m outside the furthest security fence "This is a small blind spot in the security network, brought about by the rushed construction of the fortress. Once met our contact will get us past the fence and into a maintence shaft. From there we are on our own. Once in the central hub we split up. Shadow man you go down access hatch XD492 and head east until you come to junction aleph."
> 
> ...



_*"WE SHALL TEACH OUR ENEMIES THE MEANING OF THE WORD FEAR."*_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Weiss performs a backflip from his work table and with the grace of a veteran gymnast, lands squarely in front of Meagan.  Eyebrow raised in anticipation of the 'present' she promised.
> 
> "You rang?"





P-X 12 said:


> "Hmm?" Barrett seals and pockets the chemical and walks over to the group.



"The omegas were just sent three locked transports to crack open. The fight was fierce but I managed to procure one of them for us. Follow hihihi"

Megan spins on a dime and goose steps outside





"Now who wants to blow something up?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> It was like poking a 80% inflated balloon, disturbing. Fish walks into the hallway, sign on the wall says floor 14 ward B and near it is a directory specifing the locations of the other wards, as well as the stairs, elevator and various facilities.



Fish circles the glass bowl several times before being fed fish food.
Vish goes over and looks at the directory.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Fish circles the glass bowl several times before being fed fish food.
> Vish goes over and looks at the directory.



Vish wonders what he looking for


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Barrett examines the vessel. _Finally, something to do._ Barrett steps up and volunteers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"WE SHALL TEACH OUR ENEMIES THE MEANING OF THE WORD FEAR."*_



Vil looks at sparky and blinks before chuckling to himself and lighting a cigarette. "And who exactly is this contact? Are they reliable? Hinging the entire operation on one unknown person is suspect at best, foolish at worst."


----------



## Sablés (Mar 6, 2014)

_Blowing up *things * doesn't really appeal to me. It's a start I guess_ 

Weiss joins the demolition crew.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vish wonders what he looking for



"So many people. I wonder if I know any of them. Could I be assigned to help people? What floor for that?"
Vish searches his memory for a floor that gives assignments.


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vil looks at sparky and blinks before chuckling to himself and lighting a cigarette. "And who exactly is this contact? Are they reliable? Hinging the entire operation on one unknown person is suspect at best, foolish at worst."




Sparky decides to tone down the theatrics for now and listens patiently.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Barrett examines the vessel. _Finally, something to do._ Barrett steps up and volunteers.





Sabl?s said:


> _Blowing up *things * doesn't really appeal to me. It's a start I guess_
> 
> Weiss joins the demolition crew.



"Consider this an assignment. Find the stress points and crack the shell open without going overboard and damaging the cargo. Also there are some drivers trapped inside, feel free to kill them if you want." Meagan digs in her pocket and produces a black key card "This is to the storage lockers, take what you think you will need."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky decides to tone down the theatrics for now and listens patiently.



"Rest assured the contact has been vetted thoroughly and is completely reliable." Johnny replied patiently  "Now once everyone's respective jobs are completed we will rendezvous here on the western fringe of the north wing where we will smuggle aboard a Class 5 private transport and be home free. ". "Whoa hold on, how can you just assuming there will be a class 5 transport and that we will be able to aquire it? That seems like a rather large obstacle" interjected Kyrie "Or contact has assured me." "Oh this mysterious contact again. I don't like this. Smell bad." Vil added


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Consider this an assignment. Find the stress points and crack the shell open without going overboard and damaging the cargo. Also there are some drivers trapped inside, feel free to kill them if you want." Meagan digs in her pocket and produces a black key card "This is to the storage lockers, take what you think you will need."



Barrett takes the black key card and goes towards the storage lockers. "Now let's see what we have here..." he says as he uses the card key and opens the storage locker.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Barrett takes the black key card and goes towards the storage lockers. "Now let's see what we have here..." he says as he uses the card key and opens the storage locker.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 6, 2014)

"Woah." Weiss head peers besides Barret's.

He searches the storage for anything that could be of use, particularly search and destroy items.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Woah." Weiss head peers besides Barret's.
> 
> He searches the storage for anything that could be of use, particularly search and destroy items.



Storage security notes Weiss's lack of key card

As he takes a turn he is met with a glowing blue blade inches from his throat as 3 security guards confront him 

"You are Trespassing. You now have:15, seconds to vacate the premises. Lethal force has been authorized."


----------



## Sablés (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Storage security notes Weiss's lack of key card
> 
> As he takes a turn he is met with a glowing blue blade inches from his throat as 3 security guards confront him
> 
> "You are Trespassing. You now have:15, seconds to vacate the premises. Lethal force has been authorized."



Weiss got out of dodge before the guards counted to down to 13 and returned at 5 seconds with a Key card procured from Megan

"Will this suffice?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 6, 2014)

_....Huh. Probably should've asked for directions._ Barrett takes note of his surroundings as he searches for explosives to place onto the target. He also looks for some weapons, both explosive and non-explosive.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Weiss got out of dodge



Wiess flees. Upon fleeing he asks megan for another key card but she denies him with a joyous smile


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _....Huh. Probably should've asked for directions._ Barrett takes note of his surroundings as he searches for explosives to place onto the target. He also looks for some weapons, both explosive and non-explosive.



As Barrett looks around he notices the storage rooms are labeled. The labels name explosive igreidents, explosives, and various sized devices


----------



## Sablés (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wiess flees. Upon fleeing he asks megan for another key card but she denies him with a joyous smile



He shrugs with a defeated smile and turns his gaze towards the vehicle.

"Is it safe to touch that transport?"


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Rest assured the contact has been vetted thoroughly and is completely reliable." Johnny replied patiently  "Now once everyone's respective jobs are completed we will rendezvous here on the western fringe of the north wing where we will smuggle aboard a Class 5 private transport and be home free. ". "Whoa hold on, how can you just assuming there will be a class 5 transport and that we will be able to aquire it? That seems like a rather large obstacle" interjected Kyrie "Or contact has assured me." "Oh this mysterious contact again. I don't like this. Smell bad." Vil added



_*"I MUST AGREE.  I KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT SMELLS, AND THIS SMELLS BAD INDEED.  THE MISSION GOES ON REGARDLESS, BUT I THINK WE SHOULD ALL WATCH OUR BACKS."*_


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 6, 2014)

Hacil, having nothing to do, took a nap.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Barrett looks around he notices the storage rooms are labeled. The labels name explosive ingredients, explosives, and various sized devices



"Well, this should be simple." Barrett first walks into the explosives door and takes some of everything he can manage to fit into his void, storing them in there. He later does the same for the explosive ingredients and devices, taking extra care to properly store them for later experimentation. _Alright, that should definitely be able to finish things off...now it's time to take other stuff. I wonder what else I can find? Maybe some armor or a Weir or something._ He walks into each door he finds, taking note of the inventory he took while adding more.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Well, this should be simple." Barrett first walks into the explosives door and takes some of everything he can manage to fit into his void, storing them in there. He later does the same for the explosive ingredients and devices, taking extra care to properly store them for later experimentation. _Alright, that should definitely be able to finish things off...now it's time to take other stuff. I wonder what else I can find? Maybe some armor or a Weir or something._ He walks into each door he finds, taking note of the inventory he took while adding more.



As Barrett continues the wise move of blatantly stealing from an organization known for killing rule breakers he comes across a room different from the others


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"I MUST AGREE.  I KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT SMELLS, AND THIS SMELLS BAD INDEED.  THE MISSION GOES ON REGARDLESS, BUT I THINK WE SHOULD ALL WATCH OUR BACKS."*_



Johnny smiles "See everything is alright." he checks his watch "Hmm. We should be there. Let's go." Johnny opened the door and the outside had changed. They were now in the shadow of a shallow crag. A man stood looking off into the distance



Prince Mancel


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

Sparky suddenly feels much more unsafe about the contact, but remains quiet.

ZP 30%, Rubear 30&, Sphere 20%.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky suddenly feels much more unsafe about the contact, but remains quiet.
> 
> ZP 30%, Rubear 30&, Sphere 20%.



A cold wind blows. "Oh what's this? Some insects that need squashing? I thought I smelled a particular stench."

The ground begins to ice over rapidly and the air stills as it loses all energy

[Youtube]1zAMJXZnJoY[/youtube]

Sparky spots a man in the corner of the cragg, he is crumpled and frozen solid. He is well dressed, probably an official of some kind. Maybe a merchant king.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

With a flick of his wrist Mandel sculpted a intricate chair carved of the bluest ice sparky had ever seen. It looked like expensive crystal.

As he sat he folded his legs pleasantly. "Despite appearances I assure you I am only here to talk."

Johnny looked around, appearing legitimatly surprised. "Kal was unusually careful. I'm sure you must appreciate my surprise to find him, I'm assuming dead right, dead, and to see you here in his place." Johnny flicked open a switchblade comb and gave his hair a good once over.

The others had slowly began to fan out. The strategy was unspoken but simple. Surround and destroy.

If Mandel noticed he gave no indication. He simply smiled pleasantly. "Yes I was quite surprised Kal was a mole. Quite disappointing, I liked him, he had good taste."

The semi circle around Mandel was almost complete. Mandel clapped his hands. "You know I said I wanted to talk, but I have changed my mind. I am rather mercurial afterall fufufufu. But rest assured I have no intention of fighting." Macel stood "However" he raised his left fist and punched the air. Where there was once nothing there was now a shattered ice sheet revealing that Mandel was in fact not alone. "Not sure how pleasant they will be about such things."

Flanking him were Prince Percival, Lexseer, Kaki, Grand Inquisitor Semedi and another face Sparky had never seen before





"Whelp I have a bath waiting for me. Toodles." With that Mancel slid away on a trail of ice


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Well thats was fast" Maat envelops the vans in a barrier of light and compress it the maximiun he  could and then he then change the concept of matter  in the street,only the area necessary to bury  the compressed vans, into something similar to liquid and after burying the vans he returned it to full solid again "We are done here" Maat actives his stealth and follow the others.



When all was said and done Starla replaced her rifle on her back. "Ok next location is 14 hours march from here. Double time it."

And with that they were off, cruising at a comfortable 50 mph. As they speed marched Mast noticed Roof Walker rode on someone's back rather than walking himself


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> When all was said and done Starla replaced her rifle on her back. "Ok next location is 14 hours march from here. Double time it."
> 
> And with that they were off, cruising at a comfortable 50 mph. As they speed marched Mast noticed Roof Walker rode on someone's back rather than walking himself



Maat tries too see in what Roof Walker was riding but he did not aproach much from him,just enough to at least see what was that thing using to ride "Well it will take some time until or place so knowing who is with us might not be a bad idea"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So many people. I wonder if I know any of them. Could I be assigned to help people? What floor for that?"
> Vish searches his memory for a floor that gives assignments.



Vish heads to that floor


Zhen Chan said:


> With a flick of his wrist Mandel sculpted a intricate chair carved of the bluest ice sparky had ever seen. It looked like expensive crystal.
> 
> As he sat he folded his legs pleasantly. "Despite appearances I assure you I am only here to talk."
> 
> ...


Elsewhere in the afterlife
*"Oh my it looks the Black Scorpions are outwitted. I wonder how that could have possibly ever happened."*


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vish heads to that floor
> 
> Elsewhere in the afterlife
> *"Oh my it looks the Black Scorpions are outwitted. I wonder how that could have possibly ever happened."*



"Why are you snarking about this?" Wrasse said, eating Robert's popcorn. "Wasn't it that Ashley guy who tried to give them that information?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> With a flick of his wrist Mandel sculpted a intricate chair carved of the bluest ice sparky had ever seen. It looked like expensive crystal.
> 
> As he sat he folded his legs pleasantly. "Despite appearances I assure you I am only here to talk."
> 
> ...



Lexseer strode forward and raised one of his swords "I now place you user arrest by the authority vested in me by the Grand Inquisitor Semedi, in the name of the Emperor lay down your arms and submit to his his divine justice"

Lexseer
B1

[Youtube]9y5UicjEvdY[/youtube]

"This doesn't need to go down this way. Surrender and this can end peacefully."
Demovorv
A10
[Youtube]2QK-XUsKb00[/youtube]

Percival raises a clenched fist "Although I do hope your struggle. It would be my pleasure to purge you from father's empire"
Prince Percival
A6

[Youtube]ATMX4Q4iUwo[/YouTube]

"Let's get this over with."
Kaki
A3

[Youtube]SIm2Wx4RHOw[/youtube]

"Your reluctantence has been noted Kaki. The rest of you drop to your knees and repent. Now."
Grand Inquisitor Semedi
S8

[YouTube]iy9ha3qLU8Y[/YouTube]


Part 2 incoming


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Why are you snarking about this?" Wrasse said, eating Robert's popcorn. "Wasn't it that Ashley guy who tried to give them that information?"



*"Oh I just love the Irony in it. Perfectly good information and they don't use it or consider it. Plus some familiar faces, friendly faces."*
She points 
*"See Lord Percival."*


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

> "Why are you snarking about this?" Wrasse said, eating Robert's popcorn. "Wasn't it that Ashley guy who tried to give them that information?"



Robert appears from somewhere else, and pays his body double in ghostly dubloons before sitting on the couch.

"Popcorn has laxative, by the way."



> "Oh I just love the Irony in it. Perfectly good information and they don't use it or consider it. Plus some familiar faces, friendly faces."
> She points
> "See Lord Percival."



"This is pretty fucked."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert appears from somewhere else, and pays his body double in ghostly dubloons before sitting on the couch.
> 
> "Popcorn has laxative, by the way."
> 
> ...



In a burst of flame, Gas Bill joins the group

"Gentlemen."

He nods towards Takime

"Whores."

He sits on the couch, withdrawing a flask of godly whiskey, "How's the show?"


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> In a burst of flame, Gas Bill joins the group
> 
> "Gentlemen."
> 
> ...



"Well... I'd say the forecast calls for imminent death, maybe some scattered limbs..."

Robert chugs a Ghost IPA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "This is pretty fucked."


Takime thankfully didn't eat the popcorn
*"Any bets on who'll die in the fight first? That Dog looks like it'd be the first one to go. What do you think Robert?"*


TehChron said:


> In a burst of flame, Gas Bill joins the group
> 
> "Gentlemen."
> 
> ...


*"I was wondering when you'd show up. Are you gods going to do clean up after they fight? I'd probably be in your best interest."*


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Well... I'd say the forecast calls for imminent death, maybe some scattered limbs..."
> 
> Robert chugs a Ghost IPA.



"Hrrm. Sounds interesting." The trenchcoat wearing deity lowers his shades, leveling a stare at Robert

"Been thinking about getting the gang back together. Brought over a...not quite a friend. Also an acquaintance of a...mutual acquaintance, if you will." Gas Bill leans back, drinking deeply from his flask, "Gotta go to War while the goings good. You interested?"


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime thankfully didn't eat the popcorn
> *"Any bets on who'll die in the fight first? That Dog looks like it'd be the first one to go. What do you think Robert?"*



"Well, it's true that the canine is undoubtedly the weakest... But underestimation can lead to death.  Besides, something feels... Familiar about that dog.  I can't put my finger on exactly what though."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Well, it's true that the canine is undoubtedly the weakest... But underestimation can lead to death.  Besides, something feels... Familiar about that dog.  I can't put my finger on exactly what though."



"You mean the fact that he's inherited Murdertron?"


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Hrrm. Sounds interesting." The trenchcoat wearing deity lowers his shades, leveling a stare at Robert
> 
> "Been thinking about getting the gang back together. Brought over a...not quite a friend. Also an acquaintance of a...mutual acquaintance, if you will." Gas Bill leans back, drinking deeply from his flask, "Gotta go to War while the goings good. You interested?"



"War sounds great, been itching to get out of the condo for a while now.  I met my other half, by the way.  Dude is just floating in limbo with that big blue guy, just looking for something to do, much like me.  The way he talks... I think he might know your acquaintance."


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "You mean the fact that he's inherited Murdertron?"



"Ah, Kix... My dearest friend...  But no, there is certainly something else."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "War sounds great, been itching to get out of the condo for a while now.  I met my other half, by the way.  Dude is just floating in limbo with that big blue guy, just looking for something to do, much like me.  The way he talks... I think he might know your acquaintance."



"Then let me introduce him."

A burning portal opens up in the center of the room, stepping through is a single individual:



"Yo. 'Sup Robert, been awhile."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Ah, Kix... My dearest friend...  But no, there is certainly something else."



"Such as?"

The guy in the well-pressed suit begins assembling random knicknacks on the floor, doodling all over them with paint.

He reaches into some kind of bag and then withdraws what appears to be a bunch of dry noodles, before laying them down in a circle around his mess.


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Then let me introduce him."
> 
> A burning portal opens up in the center of the room, stepping through is a single individual:
> 
> ...



Another Robert emerges from the restroom, the only physical difference between the two being a strange red symbol on the new Robert's right hand.

"Ah, Aaron, welcome to my... er, his humble abode.  How's things?"


----------



## Sablés (Mar 6, 2014)

Aero is entranced by the pending battle between the Imperial forces and the Black Scorpions. A bloody battle to the death was a foreign and welcomed experience, as was the strange yet absurdly spicy Chinese delicacy called Mapu Tofu he had been eating.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> Another Robert emerges from the restroom, the only physical difference between the two being a strange red symbol on the new Robert's right hand.
> 
> "Ah, Aaron, welcome to my... er, his humble abode.  How's things?"



"Got invited to slaughter innocents by the multitude. Getting ready to summon the rest of the gang as well, although it looks like one of our guys is already an old fuck in this place."

The faceless blonde man raises a hand to his chin in contemplation, "But then again, his _teacher..._"


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aero is entranced by the pending battle between the Imperial forces and the Black Scorpions. A bloody battle to the death was a foreign and welcomed experience, as was the strange yet absurdly spicy Chinese delicacy called Mapu Tofu he had been eating.



Something around Aaron Gentle's waist growled


----------



## manidk (Mar 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Got invited to slaughter innocents by the multitude. Getting ready to summon the rest of the gang as well, although it looks like one of our guys is already an old fuck in this place."
> 
> The faceless blonde man raises a hand to his chin in contemplation, "But then again, his _teacher..._"



"The rest of our gang, or your gang?  Alysis sure would be fun to have around to facilitate the slaughter, after all."

"Who's Alysis?"

"A Girl."

"A girl... Friend?"

"Friend who happens to be a girl."

"... For fuck's sake."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "The rest of our gang, or your gang?  Alysis sure would be fun to have around to facilitate the slaughter, after all."
> 
> "Who's Alysis?"
> 
> ...



The god of arson chuckles to himself, "Never getting laid, no matter what the universe, eh?"

The shaman muttered, "Hilariously. Conceptual friend zoning I've heard it called."

"Better than the Hetero Repelling Charm."

"_Still_ trying to recreate that. Too many potential uses."

"Hrrrm."

"Anyway," the blonde replies, turning to the Robert's, "Roberto, _my_ gang. I lack the ability to summon our crew from the depths of Serpentine Hell. Could probably do it with your help, though."


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 7, 2014)

The laxatives failed to affect Wrasse, because he didn't have any shits to give.


----------



## manidk (Mar 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The god of arson chuckles to himself, "Never getting laid, no matter what the universe, eh?"
> 
> The shaman muttered, "Hilariously. Conceptual friend zoning I've heard it called."
> 
> ...



"I'll get the Fate Signal!  By the way..."  Robert's head jerks towards Aero, a mischievous smile painted across his face.

"Orphan."


----------



## Ichypa (Mar 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "The rest of our gang, or your gang?  Alysis sure would be fun to have around to facilitate the slaughter, after all."
> 
> "Who's Alysis?"
> 
> ...





TehChron said:


> The god of arson chuckles to himself, "Never getting laid, no matter what the universe, eh?"
> 
> The shaman muttered, "Hilariously. Conceptual friend zoning I've heard it called."
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, Alysis was preparing for her new job in a different universe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2014)

"Oh dear..."
Pui'lik
B7
[YOUTUBE]2fpCEINU4Zw[/YOUTUBE]

"I surrender." *Looks around* "Aw shit we are fighting aren't we?"
Vil
B3
[YOUTUBE]JOF0i4I8EcA[/YOUTUBE]

"I knew today would be fun... But I had no idea how fun."
Tyrus 
A8
 [YOUTUBE]-hwiCkU73NA[/YOUTUBE]

"... All men must die."
Edmond Dante
A5

[YOUTUBE]4qgtQBXTI0s[/YOUTUBE]

"I call dibs on the ugly one"
Kyrie 
A3

[YOUTUBE]DNAs66KIg8Q[/YOUTUBE]

"If you truly understood, you would not oppose us. Allow me to enlighten you."
Maruki
A1

[YOUTUBE]bHUH8cP7p90[/YOUTUBE]

"Is this a private party or can anyone join?"
The shadow man
S9

[YOUTUBE]sQpUlDOHkIE[/YOUTUBE]

"Make em Bleed boys"
Johnny Black
S9
[YOUTUBE]pxfnaL_LHpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TehChron (Mar 7, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I'll get the Fate Signal!  By the way..."  Robert's head jerks towards Aero, a mischievous smile painted across his face.
> 
> "Orphan."



Aaron turns towards Aero, "Smells like a tranny, too." A single tear rolls down his cheek, "I miss ya, buddy. Anyway. I've got a decent grasp of how Shinsoo works by this point, so long as we can get together a decent enough Prana Furnace, we _should_ be able to summon together the entire gang."

He continues laying down the noodles around the room.

"Only brought so many of these Ner-er, _artificial magic circuits_ with me, Roberto. I'm counting on you to solve this problem. GB?"

"Yes?"

"_Can you contribute anything?_"

"Depends. When are those asshole friends of yours getting here?"

"Soon enough."

Gas Bill nods, then turns to the viewscreen.

"OH SHIT ITS STARTING!"


----------



## manidk (Mar 7, 2014)

"Only brought so many of these Ner-er, artificial magic circuits with me, Roberto. I'm counting on you to solve this problem."

"My own are pretty good, but they're all mine.. I 'spose we could gather more nerv... Circuits somewhere..."

"The fuck are you guys plotting?"

"Nothing out of the ordinary."

"...That doesn't help.  But I definitely want in now... Let's just finish watching this fight first."

"Noted."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Aaron turns towards Aero, "Smells like a tranny, too." A single tear rolls down his cheek, "I miss ya, buddy. Anyway. I've got a decent grasp of how Shinsoo works by this point, so long as we can get together a decent enough Prana Furnace, we _should_ be able to summon together the entire gang."
> 
> He continues laying down the noodles around the room.
> 
> ...


*"Sure is, by the way Bills. I've been cheating a bit. I could probably get the power you need if you asked nicely and signed a stringless contract."*
Takime is moving her legs back and forth while she lays down watching.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 7, 2014)

_Is this what they call bullying, I'm more of a bastard than an Orphan, aren't I?_

Aero stretches his arms and bones creek.

_This body's also getting pretty stiff too...trial and error and all that_ The boy's body vanishes leaving only glitter behind.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Sure is, by the way Bills. I've been cheating a bit. I could probably get the power you need if you asked nicely and signed a stringless contract."*
> Takime is moving her legs back and forth while she lays down watching.



"Or we could have you restrained and sacrificed to Pagan Gods in order to facilitate their help in summoning shit." Aaron Gentles replies, "Not the first time I've done it, either."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Or we could have you restrained and sacrificed to Pagan Gods in order to facilitate their help in summoning shit." Aaron Gentles replies, "Not the first time I've done it, either."



*"Fine don't take an offer that's the equivalent of 100,000 souls."*


----------



## TehChron (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Fine don't take an offer that's the equivalent of 100,000 souls."*



The shaman turns to her, raising an eyebrow, "_Only_ a hundred thousand? GB, I thought you said these people had a sense of scale."

"Cant expect rational thought out of a whore, Im afraid."

"Point."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The shaman turns to her, raising an eyebrow, "_Only_ a hundred thousand? GB, I thought you said these people had a sense of scale."
> 
> "Cant expect rational thought out of a whore, Im afraid."
> 
> "Point."



*"It would have been higher if it wasn't for those crabs..."*
Takime snaps her fingers and  a small magical sigil opens and starts having wedding rings pour out. 200,000, thousands of them, each binded and jeweled.
*"I just really didn't think some horror's of the deep would appear at such a low number. I was thinking 2 million at least."*
Takime sighs


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Im sorry, dont worry, sssshshhssh. Itll be alright." The old man comforts her, before bringing her head forward to kiss him.



The how manages to hold it together with the mental equivalent of paper clips and Elmer's glue


----------



## TehChron (Mar 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The how manages to hold it together with the mental equivalent of paper clips and Elmer's glue



Sensing the stability emerging, Xeroxiphon lets the womans head go.

"Now, dear, go back to Sugar Daddy and inform him that there's to be a party at this address," The old man hands the girl the address to the abandoned building he had agreed to rendezvous at later, in addition to the number of a disposable cell phone he kept on hand. "Let him know that I am calling it Taco Tuesday and am more than willing to accommodate him in negotiation the price. Be sure to be _very_ convincing when selling him on my sincerity, understand?"

As she leaves, Xeroxiphon exits the building

_That took too long. Time to play the old lost coot._

He shuffles along to his next quarry.


----------



## manidk (Mar 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*"YOU MUST ALL PERISH, THESE ARE THE RULES OF NATURE"*_

Sparky(C3)

[YOUTUBE]Qkuu0Lwb5EM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 9, 2014)

manidk said:


> _*"YOU MUST ALL PERISH, THESE ARE THE RULES OF NATURE"*_
> 
> Sparky(C3)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Qkuu0Lwb5EM[/YOUTUBE]



In lieu of sparky's bold proclamation not a eyebrow was left unraised. So laugh worthy was it that the tension dissolved instantly, creating a sort of reset, one which Maruki exploited to the fullest. As attention was momentarily divert to the bold dog he strode forward, unleashing a wave of pure emotion, the sadness of 10 million mourning mothers plopped its self onto the frontal lobes of every imperial within 500 miles. Such an unknowable pit of despair was it that Lexseer put his sword to his own throat and slit it purely on reaction, or at least would have had not Percival held his wrist in his iron grip, preventing him from completing the deed. 

Explosions rang out as the ground shook, confirming that there were many others who had not been so lucky and had succumb to thier terrific grief.The first blow had been struck and battle commence. Johnny and The Shadow man split, moving in perfect unison as they addressed the biggest threat, the most powerful piece in the board, Grand inquisitor Semedi. They strafed opposite directions before closing on semedi at speeds exceeding .15c, however this was still far too slow as Semedi erected a hexxus barrier, transforming all the energy from the impact into pure unfiltered chaos. Blue became up, left became 7 and fish became the 15th king of Cuba.

While thus was happening Kyrie raised both hands upon his head and snapped his fingers, the sky shone gold then red as the bombardmeestimationMeteors ranging from the size of fridges to oceanliners rained down upon the battlefield in great number, each and every one was met by a a suitibly sized portal of Kaki's creation  as he closed to melee distance.

Percival squared off against Edmond, with the latter seeking to more to touch Percival rather than hit him, adopting a strange sort of lunge attack style similar to that in point fencer. Percival on the other hand was a brawler to the core.". KNUCKLE UP! GEAR 1" Percival's body  began to steam as his muscles swelled and he eyes became bloodshot and dialated. He had no problem dominating what should have been an even fight, landing two blows for every one avoided. At speed this translated to hundreds of thousands of punches in only moments. A sound beating by any estimation. The shockwave of these punches split the ground miles deep and causes shards of earth to split and rise. Creating mountains and valleys where there was once plains.


----------



## manidk (Mar 9, 2014)

It was all Sparky could do to avoid just the shockwaves and byproducts of the battle in front of him.

He instead chose to retreat and watch, maybe taking the occasional potshot with a shinsoo blast to see if he could leave an opening for anyone on his side to land a killing blow.


----------



## manidk (Mar 9, 2014)

The second Robert looks up from the fight and back to Aaron.

"So, let's get this crusade started!  I haven't had a good slaughter since we turned all those english preteens into human weapons against Alysis's brother or whatever."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 10, 2014)

manidk said:


> The second Robert looks up from the fight and back to Aaron.
> 
> "So, let's get this crusade started!  I haven't had a good slaughter since we turned all those english preteens into human weapons against Alysis's brother or whatever."



"I think I've still got the disguises from that time." The circle drawn, Aaron turns towards the deity, "GB, got any souls to spare?"

Gas Bill nods, walking over towards the magical array formed from random body parts. He holds out his hand, and several red drops fall, staining the ground beneath their feet.

"Was getting tired of listening to their bitching," He says, his voice taking on a bizarre and creepy echo as he does so.

The array activates, filling the room with a white light.

Aaron turns towards the second Robert, "If you've got something to add, now's the time, Roberto."


----------



## manidk (Mar 10, 2014)

Robert digs through his pockets and pulls out quite a few small vials, filled with a similar red liquid.  Each one is labled, either with a picture of a weapon or a name written in beautiful cursive.

He pours them our over the array, saving the ones labled "Cutler" and "loljimmy" for last, taking his time and enjoying the act.

"There we go!  Every opposing master and servant... Except that Touma kid... plus Cutler, shadow assassin, and quite a few Beliebers.  i was quite busy while you were living it up on that bus, you know."


----------



## TehChron (Mar 11, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert digs through his pockets and pulls out quite a few small vials, filled with a similar red liquid.  Each one is labled, either with a picture of a weapon or a name written in beautiful cursive.
> 
> He pours them our over the array, saving the ones labled "Cutler" and "loljimmy" for last, taking his time and enjoying the act.
> 
> "There we go!  Every opposing master and servant... Except that Touma kid... plus Cutler, shadow assassin, and quite a few Beliebers.  i was quite busy while you were living it up on that bus, you know."



"Well, we could always use a few more souls to make the summon more effective."

Aaron reaches into his pocket, withdrawing some kind of weird incense. With a snap of his fingers, the tips begin smoldering, as he tosses them into the air.

As if by magic, they tumble end over end, landing in perfect harmony on points of the circle.

The shaman begins muttering some kind of random gibberish, while making signs in the air with his hands. After a few moments, the light forms into a few random shapes with little fanfare.

From one, the sound of a weak, mechanical wheezing is heard. A short creature, wrapped in a shell with bits of machinery sticking out of it's form, as it clicks randomly.

From another:


He begins speaking random, nasally gibberish until the third member of the group slaps him, before adjusting his victorian outfit.



Another figure forms, this one a remarkably plain looking gentleman, who moves his gaze around at random, before spotting Aaron.

"You!"

Other shapes take form as the light begins to die down, before a final one sputters to life as if at random.

The old mage straightens himself up in the fires of chaos, "Finally! I'm still alive! Damn Targareyan! Now I will use Apophis' powers to-!" Before he doubles over in pain, black flames consuming him as a great snake's head bursts from his torso.

"_I AM APOPHIS, CHAOS INCARNATE! AND I SHALL DROWN THIS WORLD IN MY URK-!_" The snakes bodies continues extending out from Cutler, who's body is no longer covered in the dark flames of the void.

Instead, the old mage's body is covered by nanites, of all things, slowly crumpling to the ground screaming, formless. Connected by a string of the machines to a single point around Takime's crotch.

The nanites extend to the Egyptian Snake God as well, and begin devouring it apace.

"OH GOD WHAT IS THIS?! WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME?! I AM A GOD AND YET I CAN FEEL IT _INJECTING ME WITH SOMETHING-!_"

The God of Arson looks on, whipping his sunglasses off, his expression a mixture of shock, disgust, and unbridled horror.

"My god. Are they being consumed by _Kiel!?_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

*"I wondered what that itch was."*


----------



## manidk (Mar 11, 2014)

Both Roberts simultaneously projectile vomit.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 11, 2014)

"While I would normally _love_ to take credit for this, it wasn't me." The shaman says, his bark-like expression splitting into a ghoulish smirk.

"Happy accidents." He then turns towards the unremarkable gentleman who had spotted him, while, on the ground, the screams of old man and snake-god continue unabated, "Jimmy!" He spreads his arms out into the air as if welcoming an old friend. "How're you doing?!" A yew bow appears in his hands.

"Don't say anything if you want to get shot."

"..."

"Well, since you asked so nicely."

An arrow sinks into Jimmy's knee, dropping him to the floor in mute agony.

Gas Bill strokes his chin, "Hrrrm. I guess he doesn't regenerate like Terry did. How unexpected..."

"What can I say? Orphans."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

*"Can I mess with him like the last one?"*


----------



## TehChron (Mar 11, 2014)

"I don't see why not"

"I don't see why not"

"Boojoo chii'tak airo"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I don't see why not"
> 
> "I don't see why not"
> 
> "Boojoo chii'tak airo"


Takime smiles a wide grin and her eyes sparkle.
*"Don't say anything if you want to do be my sex slave."*
"..."
*"Good!"*
Takime goes over yanks the arrow out painfully then drags Jimmy by his hair like a caveman going behind a rock


----------



## TehChron (Mar 11, 2014)

"Should we mention that it looks,like itll be a threesome?"

"Wait until he finishes eating."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

*"This guy has problems. He can't get it up for some reason."*


----------



## manidk (Mar 11, 2014)

"It seems Irish spearman are the only thing that turns him on... Well, that and patricide.  Get creative."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

manidk said:


> "It seems Irish spearman are the only thing that turns him on... Well, that and patricide.  Get creative."



*"A weird one huh, I can work with that."*
To work the bitch goes


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Barrett continues the wise move of blatantly stealing from an organization known for killing rule breakers he comes across a room different from the others



_.........................................................................

Yeah, better not touch that. If they want this under wraps, it can't be good. Still, wonder what's behind it..._

Barrett uses Sphere to sense just that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 11, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _.........................................................................
> 
> Yeah, better not touch that. If they want this under wraps, it can't be good. Still, wonder what's behind it..._
> 
> Barrett uses Sphere to sense just that.



Barrett finds his sphere cannot Peirce the door, however because of that he also learns how big the room behind it is, from the size of the blind spot. Roughly 50x50


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 11, 2014)

manidk said:


> It was all Sparky could do to avoid just the shockwaves and byproducts of the battle in front of him.
> 
> He instead chose to retreat and watch, maybe taking the occasional potshot with a shinsoo blast to see if he could leave an opening for anyone on his side to land a killing blow.


As the others were otherwise engauged this left Demovorv and Lexseer to deal with  Maruki, Tyrus, Pui'lik and Vil

Out numbered and out gunned the duo left nothing to chance Lexseer flipped open his watch and Demovorv flung his cloak into the middle space, where it grew and thickened exponentially. "FOR THE EMPIRE!" Lexseer roared while he pressed the button located in his watch

"FOR ALL THAT IS RIGHT AND TRUE I SUMMON YOU!  SMITE OUT FOES WITH ALL GROWS. IMMMMMMMPPPPPEEEERRRRRIIIIAAAARRRRKKK!!"







The Imperiak



"IN THE NAME OF GOD! YE AREST GUILTY!"


----------



## manidk (Mar 12, 2014)

Sparky decides that now is the time to grab life by the balls and never let go.

Sparky combines Step and a massive fartblast to propel himself onto the back of the Imperiak, shoving his tail into the mech's neck.

_*"ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL!!!"*_

Sparky sends what nanites he can directly into the titanic robot, using electrical pulses from his tail to take care of the rest.

His eyes glow a brilliant gold.

Meanwhile, previously released nanites begin to consume the bodies of the dead from Maruki's emotion wave.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2014)

Maat drifted over to see what The Roof Walker was riding on. He was on a sort of backpack platform on the back of another man, much like a shelf or some kind of baby backpack. As the other man speed marched the roof walker looked around, much content


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Maat drifted over to see what The Roof Walker was riding on. He was on a sort of backpack platform on the back of another man, much like a shelf or some kind of baby backpack. As the other man speed marched the roof walker looked around, much content



Maat looked puzzled what he saw he speeded  at the same speed  as the guy with the Roof Walker,he gave another look direct into roof walker,he tryed to speak "Do you have any information about the next mission?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Maat looked puzzled what he saw he speeded  at the same speed  as the guy with the Roof Walker,he gave another look direct into roof walker,he tryed to speak "Do you have any information about the next mission?"



"*Hiss* Saaaabotage... Nuclear reactors... Devastating."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 12, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "*Hiss* Saaaabotage... Nuclear reactors... Devastating."



"Oh i see,looks like we are only going not that fast to reach in time for something to happen,creating a chance for us do our job without fail,if its not the case we create it"  Maat looks to the roof walker once again and then look on his way until he reach the place them are meant to go following in the same speed as the others


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2014)

manidk said:


> Sparky decides that now is the time to grab life by the balls and never let go.
> 
> Sparky combines Step and a massive fartblast to propel himself onto the back of the Imperiak, shoving his tail into the mech's neck.
> 
> ...



Sparky decides now would be a good time to fart.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 1, 2014)

Hacil suddenly woke up from his nap, looking around wildly.
"What happened?"Looking around some more, he sees that nothing is going on except people staring at him.
"Nothing? Oh well. Back to sleep then."


----------



## manidk (Aug 22, 2014)

Robert continued to drink away his sorrows in death.

Sparky farted again.


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 1, 2014)

Wrasse looked around his afterlife home, nodding with satisfaction. He had successfully redecorated so that everything was purple. Including Robert. _Especially_ Robert.


----------



## manidk (Oct 4, 2014)

Robert the human plum continued to drink away his boredom.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 25, 2014)

Kiel somewhere "Someday we will penetrate again jelly jigler"


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel somewhere "Someday we will penetrate again jelly jigler"



The Emperor himself shudders with dread.


----------



## TehChron (Nov 5, 2014)

Everyone shudders with dread at that


----------

